# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  HHO

## spyropap

Αιώνια φλόγα της αλλαγής
οι ψυχές γύρω σου πετούν
ανήσυχα προσπαθούν να βρουν
το δρόμο της λύτρωσης

Ελάτε πάμε ταξίδι στα αστέρια
πέρα από το χώρο
καβάλα σε μια ρουκέτα
έξω από τον κόσμο με το οξυγόνο

Δίχως σώμα, δίχως ύλη, χωρίς πόνο
λάμπω λίγο και πολύ
σαν φλόγα του  Ήλιου που καίει τον χρόνο
μέσα στο Χάος με χάρη μόνο

Στην καύση γουστάρω να ρίχνω Υδρογόνο.

*πρώτη δημοσίευση σε hlektronika.gr  ποίηση Σπυρίδων

Θέμα:
Προσεγγίζω την παραγωγή υδρογόνου με διαφορετικούς τρόπους και προσπαθώ με την εφαρμογή τους σε αμάξι να πετύχω αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία.


Με υπόδειξη του Δημήτρη weather1967 με το μετεοsite (καλοόΕ!) μεταφέρω το θέμα
παραγωγής υδρογόνου από το >κατασκευή αεικίνητου στην ενότητα >ανανεώσιμες πηγές ενέργειας.

Παλαιότερα είχε γράψει ο jimakas σχετικά με το κύκλωμα του Alexander Meissner :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Οποιος πιστευει οτι ειναι μπουρδες ας μην τα διαβασει καν οποιος εχει ορεξη και ξερει ας μας πει εαν ειναι........






There is an interesting video posted on YouTube where a contributor whose ID is "*TheGuru2You*" posts some really interesting information. He starts with a circuit produced by Alexander Meissner in 1913 and shown here: 


TheGuru2You states that he has built this circuit and can confirm that it is self-powering, something which conventional science says is impossible (unless perhaps, if the circuit is picking up radiated power through the wiring of the circuit). Once a twelve volt supply is connected briefly to input terminals, the transistor switches on powering the transformer which feeds repeating pulses to the base of the transistor, sustaining the oscillations even when the twelve volt supply is removed. The rate of oscillation is governed by the capacitor marked "*C*" in the diagram. 


Interestingly, if that capacitor is replaced by an electrolyser (which is effectively a capacitor with the water forming the dielectric between the plates of the capacitor), then the frequency of the circuit automatically adjusts to the resonant frequency of the electrolyser and it is suggested that this system should be able to perform electrolysis of water without requiring a power source and automatically slaving to the varying resonant frequency of the electrolyser. As far as I am aware, this has not been confirmed, however, the voltage pulsers designed by John Bedini do slave themselves automatically to their load, whether it is a battery being charged, or an electrolyser performing electrolysis.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ενδιαφέρθηκε κανείς να δοκιμάσει και να αξιολογήσει το απλό αυτό κύκλωμα?

Έχω δοκιμάσει τις συνήθεις μεθόδους ηλεκτρόλυσης με οδήγηση PWM του cell.
Το ζητούμενο είναι η υψηλή απόδοση παραγωγής υδρογόνου με την μικρότερη κατανάλωση ηλεκτρισμού
και με ελάχιστη απώλεια θερμικής ενέργειας.

Θα μπορούσε εύκολα κάποιος να με κατευθύνει σε σχετικά links του utube.
Με ενδιαφέρουν οι ιδέες και η γνώση ανθρώπων που πειραματίζονται με αυτό το θέμα
και έχουν άποψη και στοιχεία από προσωπική εμπειρία.

Που είναι αυτοί με τα αυτοκίνητα που καίνε υδρογόνο να μας δώσουν τη φώτιση τους?

Υπάρχουν υδρογονοχρήστες στην Ελλάδα ή είμαι από τους λίγους που ρουφάω υδρογόνο J?

Ας μην συζητήσουμε την επικινδυνότητα του υδρογόνου. Είναι το ίδιο επικίνδυνο με κάθε υλικό/καύσιμο
που δεν χρησιμοποιείται σωστά.

----------


## Nemmesis

οσο και αν δεν θελεις να με δεις στο θεμα σου... αυτο το κυκλωμα απο πλευρας ελεχνου ειναι πολυ κατωτερο απο εναν pwm. απο πλευρας αποδοσης τον μεγαλητερο ρολο τον παιζει το "δοχειο" που εχεις μεσα τα ηλεκτροδια... στο κειμενο γραφει καπου οτι ειναι "self-powering" αυτο το ξεχναμε... η λεξη κλειδι στο κειμενο ειναι το "resonant frequency" που θελει να πει οτι συντονιζει παντα την χωρητικοτητα του διηλεκτρικου που εχουμε στο δοχεια με το πηνιο πραγμα που βεβαιος θα δεχομασταν οτι θα ταλαντωνει  επ΄ απειρον (δλδ να συνεχιζε να ταλαντωνει-παραγει υδρογονο ακομα και αφου αφαιρουσαμε την μπαταρια) αλλα δυστηχως εχουμε τις απωλεις απο τα καλλωδια-τρανζιστορ που αναγκαζουν το συστημα μας να σταματησει μολις ξεσυνδεσουμε την μπαταρια...

----------


## spyropap

Το αντίθετο συμβαίνει. Έχω καλή διάθεση και πρόθεση (μακάρι να βρεθούμε να κεράσω μπύρες –καλοκαίρι…)
 Αυτό είναι μια ιδέα που ίσως την προωθήσω, δηλαδή να προσκαλέσω μέλη για καλοκαιρινό πάρτι σε παραλία… 

 Πραγματικά η λέξη κλειδί είναι resonant frequency που νομίζω ότι είναι το πλεονέκτημα του κυκλώματος σε σχέση με τα PWM.
 Το να μπορεί να συντονίζει αυτόματα στη χωρητικότητα του διηλεκτρικού ίσως προκαλεί ιδανικές συνθήκες ηλεκτρόλυσης.
 Αυτός είναι σοβαρός λόγος για να θέλω να δοκιμάσω το κύκλωμα και να συγκρίνω την απόδοση του.

 Η θερμότητα που αναπτύσσουν τέτοια συστήματα είναι αρνητικός παράγοντας και βέβαια σπατάλη ενέργειας.
 Σκέφτομαι ότιμε τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του το κύκλωμα δεν θα ζέσταινε την γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ όσο τα PWM.
 Ακόμα η παρουσία πηνίου εντόςτου δοχείου ίσως προκαλεί πόλωση του υδρογόνου σε παραυδρογόνο κάτι που θέλω να ερευνήσω.
 Καλά θα ήταν να είχα κάποια ιδέα για τα 2 πηνία που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω. Μάλλον θα πειραματιστώ με πηνιόσυρμα
 0.3 – 0.4και με πρωτεύον εξωτερικά του δοχείου με επαγωγική ζεύξη.

 Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι τα κλειδιά για την βέλτιστη παραγωγή ΗΗΟ βρίσκονται στο resonant freq και σε modulated waveform
αντί γιατα συνήθη square waveform. Σε αυτά προσανατολίζομαι και ελπίζω με τις προσπάθειες να πετύχω την πολυπόθητη βελτίωση.

 Χρήσιμη φαίνεται η άποψη ότι “τον μεγαλυτερο ρολο τον παιζει το "δοχειο" που εχεις μεσα τα ηλεκτροδια...”

 Βέβαια ο ρόλος του δοχείου είναι σημαντικός αλλά τι εννοείς για τον μεγαλύτερο ρόλο. Έχεις κάποια υπόδειξη για το δοχείοαπό προσωπική εμπειρία? 
 Η εμπειρία μου λέει ότι το δοχείο πρέπει να ανοίγει εύκολα με κλιπ (όχι βιδωτά), να έχει τα βασικάεισαγωγή, εξαγωγή αερίου με βαλβίδες αντεπιστροφής και 2 συνδέσεις για τροφοδοσία. Ακόμα προτιμώ χοντρό γυάλινο δοχείο αντί των πλαστικών. Το σχήμα δεν με έχει απασχολήσει –θα έπρεπε?

 Θα έλεγα ότι όλοι οι παράγοντες που εμπλέκονται στην παραγωγή ως την κατανάλωση είναι σημαντικοί και ότι το ΗΗΟ δεν είναι γιαόλους καλή επιλογή. Πιστεύω ότι με το ΗΗΟ πρέπει να ασχολούνται μόνο όσοι “φροντίζουν για όλα στην εντέλεια”, δεν είναι κατάλληλο για αυτούς που ξεχνιούνται, που έχουν ελαφρύ κεφάλι, που δεν γνωρίζουν και δεν εφαρμόζουν κανόνες ασφάλειας.

 Αυτά τα περί αει κίνητων & λειτουργίας επʼ άπειρον μου φαίνονται ουτοπιστικά, γι αυτό δεν έχω γράψει σχετικά, παρ όλο που έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ με το θέμα perpetual. Μου αρέσει όμως να διαβάζω τις ανησυχίες άλλων και δεν θέλω να τους απογοητεύσω.Με τις πολλές προσπάθειες σίγουρα θα μάθουν κάτι.
 Εάν δω ενδιαφέρον ίσως ανεβάσω κατασκευές μου & κυκλώματα.

 Παρακαλώ όσους ενδιαφέρονται να το δείξουν, εάν έχουν κάτι να πουν ας το γράψουν να ξελαφρώσουν…
 Κλείνω με ποίηση

 Στης ομίχλης το πυκνό λευκό
 ημιδιάφανο, εάν βρεθείς
 πέπλο της αυγής
 με τα μάτια της ψυχής
 μόνο θα δείς

 Ακίνητα φτερά φτερούγισαν
 γαλάζιες κορδέλες πετάρισαν (φορούν στα μαλλιά τους)
 μορφές μες τις παλλόμενες σκιές
 να αναδύουν την θλίψη μες τη σιωπή.
                                                                                                  Σπυρίδων

----------


## karmagos

Καλησπέρα κ από μένα.

Το έχω ψάξει λίγο το θέμα κ με ενδιαφέρει.
Αρχικά θέλω να φτιάξω ένα δικό μου σύστημα ηλεκτρόλυσης για εξοικονόμηση καυσίμου στο αμάξι μου μιας κ κάνω πολλά χιλιόμετρα καθημερινός. Αν τα καταφέρω και έχω ένα 10% θα είμαι χαρούμενος!

Με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα συχνοτήτων. Αν φτιάξετε κάτι θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσουμε, ιδιαίτερα από θέμα εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας.

----------


## spyropap

Γειά κ χαρά μας Φίλλιπ.
Αφού ενδιαφέρεσαι για ΗΗΟ χρήσιμα θα βρεις μερικά στοιχεία που παραθέτω.

Απάντηση σε Στράτο
_θεωρώ ότι με δύο συστήματα ΗΗΟ το ένα να τρώει όλο το ρεύμα από το δυναμό(65Α) να παράγει περί τα 3λίτρα με 21 πλάκες και ένα δεύτερο πειραματικό ιδιοκατασκευή με 5 πλάκες να τρώει 70V 4Α από μετασχηματιστή να παράγει κάτιτις λιγότερο(συνεχής μπλέ φλόγα 3 δάκτυλα) έχω επιτυχία.
Δεν ξέρω κάποιον να κινεί αυτοκίνητο μόνο με ΗΗΟ, και τι αμάξι θα ήταν αυτό, καρτ?
Το σύστημά σου δίχως να ξέρω τι είδους είναι ιδιοκατασκευή ή προϊόν μοιάζει να αποδίδει κανονικά και θα πρέπει να έχεις καλύτερη καύση(boost) και βέβαια οικονομία καυσίμου περί τα 15-20%. Δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος? Θέλεις κάτι περισσότερο? Και εγώ. Γι αυτό πειραματίζομαι με οδήγηση PWM ιδιοκατασκευή και συχνότητες από 150-200ΚΗΖ διαμορφωμένες. Θα το έχεις καταλάβει ότι η θερμότητα που αναπτύσουν τέτοια συστήματα είναι αρνητικός παράγοντας και μεγάλη απώλεια ενέργειας. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να μην χρησιμοποιούμε χημικό διάλυμα (potasium/sodium) αλλά να διασπάμε με πιό αποδοτικό/έξυπνο τρόπο το νερό. Και βέβαια το utube έχει αρκετά βίντεο με αμάξια που έσκασε το ΗΗΟ και άνοιξε το καπό τους και έχασαν έλεγχο με τα επακόλουθα... Ναί στο ΗΗΟ με όλα τα μέτρα ασφάλειας που μπορείς(ρελέ κρούσης, βαλβίδες αντεπιστροφής, σύστημα εξαγωγής αερίου, θερμόμετρο κλπ όργανα). Στο ΗΗΟ λέμε ναί._

Κάπου αλλού είχα γράψει ότι το ΗΗΟ δεν είναι καλή επιλογή για όλους, αυτοί που το παράγουν/καταναλώνουν πρέπει να
«φροντίζουν για όλα στην εντέλεια». Δεν σου προτείνω να αγοράσεις ένα σύστημα προϊόν από το bay αλλά ούτε και να φτιάξεις
Ιδιοκατασκευή εάν δεν είσαι σίγουρος 100% για την σωστή λειτουργία του. Παράγοντες όπως οι θερμοκρασίες που αναπτύσσονται
κάτω από το καπό (ειδικά το καλοκαίρι) μπορούν να τινάξουν δοχεία, κάψουν λάστιχα, κάψουν καλώδια, βάλουν μπουρλότο και σε θέσουν
σε κίνδυνο αντί για την μικρή οικονομία καυσίμου…

Εξηγώ πως καταλαβαίνω την οικονομία καυσίμου.
Τόσα χρόνια το αμάξι μου γυρίζει το δυναμό 65Α αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιεί παραπάνω από 5Α για την βασική λειτουργία του(δίχως ΑC+extra).
Όταν η μπαταρία είναι γεμάτη 13-14V τότε ο «κόφτης» δεν την φορτίζει πλέον. Σε συνθήκες γρήγορης οδήγησης (εθνικοί οδοί) είχα 50Α
περίπου που δεν χρησιμοποιούσα. Τώρα αυτό το ρεύμα μου δίνει 3 λίτρα ΗΗΟ mixed gas το λεπτό.
Αυτά τα αέρια παράγει η γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ δίχως να ζητά από το αμάξι περισσότερο καύσιμο. Τα οδηγώ στο καρμπιλατέρ και φαίνεται
μικρή αύξηση απόδοσης ή αλλιώς οικονομία καυσίμου 15% ή περισσότερο με δυναμό 100Α.
Η μπαταρία δεν μένει νηστική αφού το σύστημα  ενεργοποιώ με διακόπτη/ρελέ  μόνο σε εθνικές οδούς ή όταν θέλω boost…
Στην αρχή χρησιμοποιούσα για ηλεκτρολύτη νερό με potassium hydroxide αλλά γίνεται εξ ίσου καλά η δουλειά και με λίγο ξύδι.

Η οδήγηση της γεννήτριας ΗΗΟ από PWM φαίνεται να αποδίδει περισσότερο αέριο(βέβαια αυξάνει το κόστος) και είναι προαιρετική.

Σημαντικά είναι τα μέτρα ασφάλειας που πρέπει να παίρνω (μαζί με το ρίσκο) όπως τακτικές επιθεωρήσεις (εάν είναι όλα στη θέση τους),
πυροσβεστήρας στη θέση οδήγησης και κάτω από καπό (την πρώτη φορά που πήραν όλα τα καλώδια φωτιά είχε πλάκα  :Smile: )
Άλλοι παίρνουν μέτρα όπως πύρους στο καπό  και  ειδικό PWM με αυτόματη διακοπή τροφοδοσίας με θερμόμετρο.

Για να πω την αλήθεια δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει όλη η διαδικασία εάν θέλεις οικονομία καυσίμου.
Το αμάξι μου είναι παλαιό 20 ετών, 1050 κυβικά, με αξία όχι πάνω από 2000ε και μπορώ να πειραματιστώ με αυτό πριν το κάψω…
 Δεν θα έκανα αυτά σε καινούργιο αυτοκίνητο. Δεν θα έκανα αυτά εάν πρόσεχα πολύ την ζωή μου (έχω διαβεί το κατώφλι στο παρελθόν
με σοβαρό τραχαίο και 2 εγχειρήσεις στο κεφάλι) γι αυτό παίζω με το ΗΗΟ χαλαρά.

Είναι όμως η μικρή μπλε φλόγα ερωτεύσιμη, δεν είναι?

Ναι θα φτιάξω ένα αυτοταλάντωτο πειραματικό μάλλον από Σεπτέμβρη, όταν θα έχω έμπνευση σχετικά με την διαμόρφωση που θα του
ρίξω. Τότε θα με δεις να γράφω ξανά σε αυτή την στήλη που τώρα δεν έχει κίνηση.

Καλό καλοκαίρι/διακοπές λέω και για οικονομία καλύτερα με το ποδήλατο…

Πετάνε οι γάϊδαροι και τα δοχεία σκάνε
τα σύννεφα αδειάζουν και οι φελλοί βουλιάζουν
Δίχως έγνοιες ξημερώνει  η αυγή
εάν φτιάξεις σωστά την συνταγή

----------


## Lykos1986

> Πετάνε οι γάϊδαροι και τα δοχεία σκάνε
> τα σύννεφα αδειάζουν και οι φελλοί βουλιάζουν
> Δίχως έγνοιες ξημερώνει  η αυγή
> εάν φτιάξεις σωστά την συνταγή



   Πετάει ο γάιδαρος… πετάει! Τόσο βάση έχουν τα πειράματα free energy. Απλά ασχολίαστο το κύκλωμα μηδενικών απωλειών… που θα σώσει τον κόσμο!

----------


## karmagos

Φίλε Σπύρο καλησπέρα,

Από τα λεγόμενα σου αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι έχεις φτιάξει μια ιδιοκατασκευή Dry Cell. Θα με ενδιέφερε αρκετά να το δω από κοντά αν μένεις στο λεκανοπέδιο αττικής.

Με το θέμα οξυγόνου και Λάμδα έχεις κάνει κάτι; Extenter ή κάποιο enhancer?

Y.Σ. Την απάντηση του ''Απάντηση σε Στράτο: θεωρώ ότι με δύο συσ...'' σε ποιό forum/site την έδωσες ή ήταν μέσω Mail?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εξηγώ πως καταλαβαίνω την οικονομία καυσίμου.
> Τόσα χρόνια το αμάξι μου γυρίζει το δυναμό 65Α αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιεί παραπάνω από 5Α για την βασική λειτουργία του(δίχως ΑC+extra).
> Όταν η μπαταρία είναι γεμάτη 13-14V τότε ο «κόφτης» δεν την φορτίζει πλέον. Σε συνθήκες γρήγορης οδήγησης (εθνικοί οδοί) είχα 50Α
> περίπου που δεν χρησιμοποιούσα. Τώρα αυτό το ρεύμα μου δίνει 3 λίτρα ΗΗΟ mixed gas το λεπτό.
> *Αυτά τα αέρια παράγει η γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ δίχως να ζητά από το αμάξι περισσότερο καύσιμο.* Τα οδηγώ στο καρμπιλατέρ και φαίνεται
> μικρή αύξηση απόδοσης ή αλλιώς οικονομία καυσίμου 15% ή περισσότερο με δυναμό 100Α.



στα κοκκινα εχεις λαθος... το δυναμο δεν παραγει παντα 50Α και δινει στο αμαξι μονο οσα χρειαζετε.. παραγει-δινει μονο οσα χρεαιζετε... δλδ.. οταν τραβας απο το δυναμο 5Α τοτε (χοντρικα χωρις να υπολογιζουμε απωλεις στο δυναμο) εχεις καταναλωση στπ μοτερ 65W (13V*5)... ετσι καεις βενζινη για 65W... οταν βαζεις μεσα στο παιχνιδι και τα 50Α του HHO εχεις συνολο 55Α αρα για να παραγει το δυναμο σου 55Α θελει απο την μηχανη περιπου στα 700W τα οποια παραγονται απο την βενζινη... μια δοκιμη για το τι εννοω ειναι να εχεις το αμαξι σου στο ρελαντι και να εχεις κλειστο το κυκλωμα για το HHO... μολις το ανοιξεις το ΗΗΟ στο φουλ θα δεις ενα αποτομο "ζορισμα" στο μοτερ που θα ειναι τα εξτρα W που ζηταει το HHO

για τον πειραματισμο ωραια ειναι... αλλα αν το κανεις πραγματικα για οικονομια βρες κατι σε injection.. εκει βεβαια δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να βαλεις hho αν θελεις να ψαχτεις και σε εκεινο..

----------


## karmagos

> στα κοκκινα εχεις λαθος... το δυναμο δεν παραγει παντα 50Α και δινει στο αμαξι μονο οσα χρειαζετε.. παραγει-δινει μονο οσα χρεαιζετε... δλδ.. οταν τραβας απο το φυναμο 5Α τοτε (χοντρικα χωρις να υπολογιζουμε απωλεις στο δυναμο) εχεις καταναλωση στπ μοτερ 65W (13V*5)... ετσι καεις βενζινη για 65W... οταν βαζεις μεσα στο παιχνιδι και τα 50Α του HHO εχεις συνολο 55Α αρα για να παραγει το δυναμο σου 55Α θελει απο την μηχανη περιπου στα 700W τα οποια παραγονται απο την βενζινη... μια δοκιμη για το τι εννοω ειναι να εχεις το αμαξι σου στο ρελαντι και να εχεις κλειστο το κυκλωμα για το HHO... μολις το ανοιξεις το ΗΗΟ στο φουλ θα δεις ενα αποτομο "ζορισμα" στο μοτερ που θα ειναι τα εξτρα W που ζηταει το HHO
> 
> για τον πειραματισμο ωραια ειναι... αλλα αν το κανεις πραγματικα για οικονομια βρες κατι σε injection.. εκει βεβαια δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να βαλεις hho αν θελεις να ψαχτεις και σε εκεινο..



Να σε ρωτήσω, όταν είσαι ρελαντί ο ιμάντας γυρνάει ή όχι το δυναμό με μια σταθερή ταχύτητα;
Αν ναι τότε έχουμε μια κατώτατη παραγωγή ενέργειας.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Να σε ρωτήσω, όταν είσαι ρελαντί ο ιμάντας γυρνάει ή όχι το δυναμό με μια σταθερή ταχύτητα;
> Αν ναι τότε έχουμε μια κατώτατη παραγωγή ενέργειας.



επειδη τον γυρναει με σταθερες στροφες σημαινει οτι το δυναμο ειναι και σταθερο φορτιο στον κινητηρα????? εγω σου λεω οτι εχεις 2δυναμο και τα γυρνας με ιδιες στροφες... στον ενα εχεις συνδεμενη μια λαμπα και στον αλλο εχει 5λαμπες... νομιζεις τραβανε την ιδια δυναμη απο το μοτερ????
και το δυναμο δεν παραγει ενεργεια... μετατρεπη την κινητικη ενεργεια σε ηλεκτρικη... η καυση της βενζινης παραγει ενεργεια... ψαξτω λιγο καλητερα για να καταλαβεις τι παιζει...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Να σε ρωτήσω, όταν είσαι ρελαντί ο ιμάντας γυρνάει ή όχι το δυναμό με μια σταθερή ταχύτητα;
> Αν ναι τότε έχουμε μια κατώτατη παραγωγή ενέργειας.



για να σου κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση... εχουμε μια ανεμογενητρια.. φυσαει με 40kmh ο ανενος... στην εξοδο της δεν εχουμε τπτ συνδεμενο και γυρναει με 1000rpm... αν βαλουμε φορτιο πχ μια τοστιερα.. οι στροφες τι νομιζεις θα κανουν? θα ανεβουν? θα πεσουν? η θα μεινουν ιδιες?

----------


## Lykos1986

Υπάρχει κάτι που ονομάζεται αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας και έχει αποδειχτεί με χίλιους δύο διαφορετικούς τρόπους. Γιατί δεν μπορείτε να το καταλάβετε και προσπαθείτε να αποδείξετε το αντίθετο; 

  Η μόνη λύση για να έχεις δωρεάν ενέργεια είναι να την παίρνεις από κάπου χωρίς να την πληρώνεις! Όλα τα άλλα είναι αλχημείες! 

  Πάτε βάλτε και μια ανεμογεννήτρια αν θέλετε πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο σας. Κάθε φορά που θα κινείτε το αυτοκίνητο λόγο του ρεύματος αέρος αυτήν θα παράγει ρεύμα. Έλα όμως που λόγο βάρους και αντιστάσεων αέρα εσύ θα πρέπει να πατήσεις παραπάνω το γκάζι με αποτέλεσμα να καταναλώνεις και παραπάνω. Αν όλα αυτά τα βάλεις κάτω τότε θα δείτε ότι το μόνο που έκανες είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό. 

  Αν υπήρχε μηχανισμός παραγωγής ελεύθερης ενέργειας τότε θα την είχε ανακαλύψει κιόλας η φύση. Ένα άλλο γεγονός επίσης είναι ότι η ενέργεια στην φύση είναι σταθερή από την στιγμή που δημιουργήθηκε αυτήν. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι η μετάλλαξη της από την μια ενέργεια στην άλλη… με ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό πλέον να μετατρέπετε σε θερμική.

   Έλεος με τα βίντεο του YouTube που ο κάθε διανοούμενος κουλτουριάρης (μα*άκας) τα βάζει και καλά με το σύστημα και προσπαθεί να δώσει την γνώση στους άλλους. Σαν τον άλλο με το EMP (σε ενα αλλο topic) που και καλά όλοι οι άλλοι δεν ξέραμε αλλά αυτός είχε την γνώση και η περιγραφή του κυκλώματος ήταν πηνίο->μαγνήτης-> επιστροφή. Ναι, και αν συνδέσεις και ένα πυκνωτή κάνεις τηλεόραση. Αν βάλεις και ένα IC τότε έκανες διαστημόπλοιο!  :Brick wall: 

   Αν όλοι αυτοί του YouTube είχαν κάνει πραγματικά αυτήν την συσκευή δε θα έδινα τα σχηματικά και μηχανολογικά σχέδια στην δημοσιότητα αλλά θα είχαν κατοχυρώση την συσκευή τους με χίλιες δυο πατέντες και θα είχαν στήσει κιόλας γραμμή παραγωγής. Σε ένα μήνα το πολύ θα είχαν εκθρονίσει τον πλουσιότερο άνθρωπο του κόσμου κατά πολλές περιουσίες!

----------


## ikaros1978

γιαννη μαζι σου....η αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας ειναι το σημαντικοτερο που πρεπει να κοιταμε
ενεργεια δεν παραγεται...μονο μετατρεπεται..ακομα και η καυση της βενζινης στον κινητηρα ειναι μετατροπη της χημικης ενεργειας σε θερμοδυναμικη και μετα σε κινητικη
ο καλος θεουλης γεμισε ενεργεια το συμπαν και απλα μετατρεπεται σε διαφορες μορφες ειτε απο την φυση ειτε απο τον ανθρωπο

γενικα παντως για να πω και γω την γνωμη σεβομενος βεβαια την γνωμη ολων,.....δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο..οπως ειπε και καποιος φιλος παραπανω...αξιζουν τα πειραματα και μεχρι εκει

----------


## karmagos

> για να σου κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση... εχουμε μια ανεμογενητρια.. φυσαει με 40kmh ο ανενος... στην εξοδο της δεν εχουμε τπτ συνδεμενο και γυρναει με 1000rpm... αν βαλουμε φορτιο πχ μια τοστιερα.. οι στροφες τι νομιζεις θα κανουν? θα ανεβουν? θα πεσουν? η θα μεινουν ιδιες?



Οταν το δυναμό γυρναει με 800rpm θα παράξει την ίδια ενέργεια είτε έχεις στην έξοδο συδεδεμένη μια λάμπα, είτε ένα Η/Ζ. Επίσης την ενέργεια δε τη παίρνεις άμεσα απο το δυναμό αλλά απο τη μπαταρία, οπότε ας δούμε τι γίνεται καλύτερα εκεί. Ποιό μέρος της ενέργειας συλλέγει, μεχρι πόσο, για πόσο, και αν έχουμε περίσσεια. 

Όσον αφορά την ανεμογεννήτρια και πάλι ισχύει ότι η παραγωγή είναι ανεξάρτητη της ζήτησης. Η δυναμική ενέργεια του ανέμου δεν αυξάνεται αναλογά με το φορτίο ζήτησης.

Σωστά όπως λές γίνεται μετατροπή αλλά τo δυναμό παράγει ενέργεια (ηλεκτρική) γι' αυτό άλλωστε λέγεται και generator. Το ίδιο και με τη βενζίνη απο τη χημική ενέργεια της παράγοντε αέρια δηλαδή κίνηση και θερμότητα.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Οταν το δυναμό γυρναει με 800rpm θα παράξει την ίδια ενέργεια είτε έχεις στην έξοδο συδεδεμένη μια λάμπα, είτε ένα Η/Ζ. Επίσης την ενέργεια δε τη παίρνεις άμεσα απο το δυναμό αλλά απο τη μπαταρία, οπότε ας δούμε τι γίνεται καλύτερα εκεί. Ποιό μέρος της ενέργειας συλλέγει, μεχρι πόσο, για πόσο, και αν έχουμε περίσσεια.



καλα οτι νανε... το δυναμο ειναι αυτο που δινει ΟΛΟ το ρευμα στο αμαξι... ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΜΑΞΙ!!!! το δυναμο ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΜΑΞΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΕΣ ΟΙ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ!!!!  
στην ερωτηση που σου εκανα για την γεννητρια το σωστο ειναι οτι οι στροφες θα πεσουν οταν εχεις μεγαλητερο φορτιο με σταθερο τον ανεμο... οταν μαθεις γιατι τοτε θα καταλαβεις και με το δυναμο τη εννοω... 
ακομα ενα παραδειγμα.. εχεις ενα απλο μοτερακι.. το δινεις ρευμα και γυρναει... οταν με το χερι σου εμποδισεις τον αξονα του τοτε θα ζυτησει περισσοτερο ρευμα απο την μπαταρια... σωστα??? ε ακριβως αυτο γινεται και με το δυναμο... οταν δεν ζητας ισχυ απο το δυναμο (η ισχης μετριεται σε W) οταν δεν ζοριζει την μηχανη για να τα παραγει... οταν ζητησεις πολλα W απο το δυναμο τοτε και αυτο με την σειρα του τα ζηταει απο την μηχανη...  μην μπερδευεις που παντα το δυναμο δινει ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ 13.8V αρα ειναι και σταθερο φορτιο στο μοτερ... κανονικα αν απαντησεις κατι διαφορετικο απο το "ναι σωστα εχεις δικαιο" θα πει το ακομα δεν καταλαβες... καλημερα...

----------


## karmagos

> καλα οτι νανε... το δυναμο ειναι αυτο που δινει ΟΛΟ το ρευμα στο αμαξι... ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΜΑΞΙ!!!! το δυναμο ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΜΑΞΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΕΣ ΟΙ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ!!!! 
> στην ερωτηση που σου εκανα για την γεννητρια το σωστο ειναι οτι οι στροφες θα πεσουν οταν εχεις μεγαλητερο φορτιο με σταθερο τον ανεμο... οταν μαθεις γιατι τοτε θα καταλαβεις και με το δυναμο τη εννοω... 
> ακομα ενα παραδειγμα.. εχεις ενα απλο μοτερακι.. το δινεις ρευμα και γυρναει... οταν με το χερι σου εμποδισεις τον αξονα του τοτε θα ζυτησει περισσοτερο ρευμα απο την μπαταρια... σωστα??? ε ακριβως αυτο γινεται και με το δυναμο... οταν δεν ζητας ισχυ απο το δυναμο (η ισχης μετριεται σε W) οταν δεν ζοριζει την μηχανη για να τα παραγει... οταν ζητησεις πολλα W απο το δυναμο τοτε και αυτο με την σειρα του τα ζηταει απο την μηχανη... μην μπερδευεις που παντα το δυναμο δινει ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ 13.8V αρα ειναι και σταθερο φορτιο στο μοτερ... κανονικα αν απαντησεις κατι διαφορετικο απο το "ναι σωστα εχεις δικαιο" θα πει το ακομα δεν καταλαβες... καλημερα...



Λοιπόν για να μη το κουράζουμε μιας και δε μπορεί ο καθένας να αλλάξει τη γνώμη του άλλου. Για τελευταία φορά ξανα λέω οτι το δυναμό παράγει ρεύμα μέσο της κινητικής ενέργειας του ιμάντα, όταν εχουμε 800rpm έχουμε σταθερή παραγωγή ρεύματος προς τη μπαταρία. Όταν ζητηθεί περισσότερο ρεύμα αυξάνοντε οι στροφές για παραγωγή περισσότερου ρεύματος. Δε πέρνουμε όπως λες με σταθερές στροφές διαφορετική παραγωγή απο το δυναμό. Το ΗΗΟ σύστημα εκμεταλέυεται τη περίσσεια ενέργειας του δυναμό. Όταν η μπαταρία είναι γεμάτη το ρεύμα του δυναμό 'πετιέται'. Αυτο εκμεταλευόμαστε. Αρα δε ζητάει το ΗΗΟ περισσότερα rpm, εκμεταλέυεται τη περίσσεια ρεύματος.

Φιλικά.

----------


## lastid

Παναγιώτη, έτσι όμως δεν γίνεται επικοινωνία. Αν έχεις δίκιο, τα μή τεχνικά, συναισθηματικά φορτισμένα σχόλια περιττεύουν. 
Άσε που μπορεί μέσα στη σύγχιση να πεις και κάτι με λάθος τρόπο: Τελικά λες ότι το δυναμό είναι ή δεν είναι σταθερό φορτίο? Γιατί στο post #15 νομίζω ισχυρίζεσαι και τα δύο.

Θα ήθελα πάντως να ρωτήσω κάτι τον Σπύρο, ώστε να το ξεκαθαρίσει: Σπύρο, πιστεύεις ότι με τη μέθοδο που περιγράφεις έχουμε απλά εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας, μια που παίρνουμε πίσω μέρος της ενέργειας που χάνεται σε απώλειες, κατά τη μετατροπή της από χημική σε μηχανική και ηλεκτρική? Ή αγγίζεις το θέμα της παραγωγής ενέργειας με "άλλους" τρόπους?

Edit: To post #16 είναι σχετικότατο με την ερώτησή μου και θα ακούσω με ενδιαφέρον τα σχόλια όλων πάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Λοιπόν για να μη το κουράζουμε μιας και δε μπορεί ο καθένας να αλλάξει τη γνώμη του άλλου. Για τελευταία φορά ξανα λέω οτι το δυναμό παράγει ρεύμα μέσο της κινητικής ενέργειας του ιμάντα, όταν εχουμε 800rpm έχουμε σταθερή παραγωγή ρεύματος προς τη μπαταρία. Όταν ζητηθεί περισσότερο ρεύμα αυξάνοντε οι στροφές για παραγωγή περισσότερου ρεύματος. Δε πέρνουμε όπως λες με σταθερές στροφές διαφορετική παραγωγή απο το δυναμό. Το ΗΗΟ σύστημα εκμεταλέυεται τη περίσσεια ενέργειας του δυναμό. Όταν η μπαταρία είναι γεμάτη το ρεύμα του δυναμό 'πετιέται'. Αυτο εκμεταλευόμαστε. Αρα δε ζητάει το ΗΗΟ περισσότερα rpm, εκμεταλέυεται τη περίσσεια ρεύματος.
> 
> Φιλικά.



κανεις λαθος... δεν ξερεις πως δουλευει το δυναμο στο αυτοκινητο για αυτο το λες... με σταθερες στροφες μπορουμε να εχουμε διαφορετικη "παραγωγη" (οπως θες να την λεμε) ενεργειας λογο του οτι ελενχουμε την διεγερση του δυναμου.. αρα με σταθερες στροφες εχουμε μεταβαλλομενη παραγωγη ενεργειας αρα και μεταβαλλομενο φορτιο στο μοτερ... ο αυτοματος του δυναμο δεν ελενχει τις στροφες του κινητιρα.. ελενχει της διεγερση του δυναμο... οταν η μπαταρια ειναι γεματη το ρευμα του δυναμο δεν "πετιεται" οπως λες... απλα δεν παραγετε... πριν σχηματισεις αμετακλητη γνωμη για ενα θεμα κατσε μαθε πως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ δουλευει...

----------


## frix199

> Λοιπόν για να μη το κουράζουμε μιας και δε μπορεί ο καθένας να αλλάξει τη γνώμη του άλλου. Για τελευταία φορά ξανα λέω οτι το δυναμό παράγει ρεύμα μέσο της κινητικής ενέργειας του ιμάντα, όταν εχουμε 800rpm έχουμε σταθερή παραγωγή ρεύματος προς τη μπαταρία. Όταν ζητηθεί περισσότερο ρεύμα αυξάνοντε οι στροφές για παραγωγή περισσότερου ρεύματος. Δε πέρνουμε όπως λες με σταθερές στροφές διαφορετική παραγωγή απο το δυναμό. Το ΗΗΟ σύστημα εκμεταλέυεται τη περίσσεια ενέργειας του δυναμό. Όταν η μπαταρία είναι γεμάτη το ρεύμα του δυναμό 'πετιέται'. Αυτο εκμεταλευόμαστε. Αρα δε ζητάει το ΗΗΟ περισσότερα rpm, εκμεταλέυεται τη περίσσεια ρεύματος.
> 
> Φιλικά.



Πάρε έναν εναλλάκτη(το λάθος λεγόμενο "δυναμό" του αυτοκινήτου διότι
το δυναμό είναι μετατροπέας κινητικής ενέργειας σε συνεχόμενο ρεύμα, ενώ
τα αυτοκίνητα έχουν μετατροπέα κινητικής ενέργειας σε εναλλασσόμενο,
και στη συνέχεια ανόρθωση κλπ κλπ)
και γύρνα τον με το χέρι όταν τα
καλώδια του δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα πουθενά(μηδενική κατανάλωση).
Μετά βραχυκύκλωσε τα καλώδια(μέγιστη κατανάλωση) και ξαναγύρνα.

Παρατηρείτε μια τεράστια αύξηση της αντίστασης του ρότορα στην κίνηση,
διότι όσο μεγαλύτερο φορτίο στα άκρα του εναλλάκτη,
τόσο μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση του ρότορα στην κίνηση,
τόσο περισσότερη επιβάρυνση στον κινητήρα,
τόσο περισσότερη κατανάλωση,
με τις απώλειες δηλαδή βγαίνεις χαμένος εάν θέλεις να αξιοποιήσεις την ενέργεια
του εναλλάκτη για την κίνηση του οχήματος ή για μειωμένη κατανάλωση.

Ο λεγόμενος Νόμος του Lenz
(extra: Ο οποίος είναι ένας συνδυασμός των αποτελεσμάτων των νόμων των Faraday, Ohm και Ampere.)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παναγιώτη, έτσι όμως δεν γίνεται επικοινωνία. Αν έχεις δίκιο, τα μή τεχνικά, συναισθηματικά φορτισμένα σχόλια περιττεύουν. 
> Άσε που μπορεί μέσα στη σύγχιση να πεις και κάτι με λάθος τρόπο: Τελικά λες ότι το δυναμό είναι ή δεν είναι σταθερό φορτίο? Γιατί στο post #15 νομίζω ισχυρίζεσαι και τα δύο.
> 
> 
> Edit: To post #16 είναι σχετικότατο με την ερώτησή μου και θα ακούσω με ενδιαφέρον τα σχόλια όλων πάνω σε αυτό.



αν θελεις μπορεις να μου τονιζεις με χρωμα τα 2 σημεια που λεω οτι ειναι σταθερο φορτιο και οτι δεν ειναι? για να μπορεσω να σου δωσω καταληλη απαντηση... πουθενα δεν βλεπω να λεω οτι ειναι σταθερο φορτιο... λεω μονο οτι εχει σταθερη ΤΑΣΗ χωρις σταθερη ΕΝΤΑΣΗ ομως δεν εχουμε σταθερο φορτιο... και στο αμαξι δεν εχουμε σταθερη ενταση..

----------


## karmagos

> Πάρε έναν εναλλάκτη(το λάθος λεγόμενο "δυναμό" του αυτοκινήτου διότι
> το δυναμό είναι μετατροπέας κινητικής ενέργειας σε συνεχόμενο ρεύμα, ενώ
> τα αυτοκίνητα έχουν μετατροπέα κινητικής ενέργειας σε εναλλασσόμενο,
> και στη συνέχεια ανόρθωση κλπ κλπ)
> και γύρνα τον με το χέρι όταν τα
> καλώδια του δεν είναι συνδεδεμένα πουθενά(μηδενική κατανάλωση).
> Μετά βραχυκύκλωσε τα καλώδια(μέγιστη κατανάλωση) και ξαναγύρνα.
> 
> Παρατηρείτε μια τεράστια αύξηση της αντίστασης του ρότορα στην κίνηση,
> ...



Άν ισχύει αύτο δε θα έπρεπε να αλλάζουν οι στροφές ανάλογα με τη ζήτηση μιας και ασκούντε μεγαλυτερες αντιστάσεις του δυναμό στον ιμάντα;

----------


## frix199

> Άν ισχύει αύτο δε θα έπρεπε να αλλάζουν οι στροφές ανάλογα με τη ζήτηση μιας και ασκούντε μεγαλυτερες αντιστάσεις του δυναμό στον ιμάντα;



Μα, αλλάζουν!
Απλά σε σχέση με την ενέργεια που παράγει συνολικά ο κινητήρας για
την κίνηση του αυτοκινήτου, η ενέργεια που καταναλώνουν τα ηλεκτρικά
του (φώτα, ηχοσύστημα κλπ) είναι αρκετά μικρή για να το δεις εμφανώς στο στροφόμετρο π.χ

Ανέφερε ο Παναγιώτης πιο πάνω ένα πείραμα με την ενεργοποίηση του ΗΗΟ
(η οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρικής συσκευής με μεγάλη κατανάλωση) όταν το αυτοκίνητο
είναι στο ρελαντί, θα παρουσιαστεί μείωση των στροφών και αυξημένη κατανάλωση. (ουσιαστικά "ζόρισμα")

----------


## Nemmesis

> Άν ισχύει αύτο δε θα έπρεπε να αλλάζουν οι στροφές ανάλογα με τη ζήτηση μιας και ασκούντε μεγαλυτερες αντιστάσεις του δυναμό στον ιμάντα;



αυτο ακριβως συμβαινει.. για αυτο και για να κρατηθουν σταθερες οι στροφες απο το μοτερ "τραβαει" περισσοτερη βενζινη...

----------


## leosedf

Το βλέπω κάθε μέρα σε Γεννήτριες 15-45-140kW που όταν ανοίγω φορτία ακούω τη γεννήτρια να ζορίζεται αλλα εξισοροπεί ανοίγοντας το γκάζι.
Μάλιστα σήμερα κοιτούσα το κύκλωμα που ελέγχει αυτή τη λειτουργία.
Πολύ απλό, αυξάνεις το φορτίο αυξάνεις και την κατανάλωση.

----------


## lastid

Παράθεση:
καλα οτι νανε... το δυναμο ειναι αυτο που δινει ΟΛΟ το ρευμα στο αμαξι... ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΣ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΖΗΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΜΑΞΙ!!!! το δυναμο ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΜΑΞΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΕΣ ΟΙ ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ!!!! 
στην ερωτηση που σου εκανα για την γεννητρια το σωστο ειναι οτι οι στροφες θα πεσουν οταν εχεις μεγαλητερο φορτιο με σταθερο τον ανεμο... οταν μαθεις γιατι τοτε θα καταλαβεις και με το δυναμο τη εννοω... 
ακομα ενα παραδειγμα.. εχεις ενα απλο μοτερακι.. το δινεις ρευμα και γυρναει... οταν με το χερι σου εμποδισεις τον αξονα του τοτε θα ζυτησει περισσοτερο ρευμα απο την μπαταρια... σωστα??? ε ακριβως αυτο γινεται και με το δυναμο... οταν δεν ζητας ισχυ απο το δυναμο (η ισχης μετριεται σε W) οταν δεν ζοριζει την μηχανη για να τα παραγει... οταν ζητησεις πολλα W απο το δυναμο τοτε και αυτο με την σειρα του τα ζηταει απο την μηχανη... μην μπερδευεις που παντα το δυναμο δινει ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ 13.8V αρα ειναι και σταθερο φορτιο στο μοτερ... κανονικα αν απαντησεις κατι διαφορετικο απο το "ναι σωστα εχεις δικαιο" θα πει το ακομα δεν καταλαβες... καλημερα...

----------


## Nemmesis

> μην μπερδευεις που παντα το δυναμο δινει ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ 13.8V αρα ειναι και σταθερο φορτιο στο μοτερ...



η προταση ξεκιναει απο το "μην μπερδευεις..."
λεω στο φιλο μας να μην νομιζει οτι επειδη το δυναμο δινει σταθερα 13.8V αυτο σημαινει αυτοματος οτι ειναι και σταθερο φορτιο στο μοτερ... θα μπορουσα να το πω καλητερα σαν "μην μπερδευεσε επειδη το δυναμο δινει παντα σταθερα ταση 13.8V, αυτο δεν σημαινει  οτι ειναι σταθερο φορτιο"

----------


## spyropap

Απάντηση σε Δημήτρη lastid
Προσεγγίζω την παραγωγή υδρογόνου με διαφορετικούς τρόπους και προσπαθώ με την εφαρμογή τους σε αμάξι να πετύχω αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία.
(βλέπε Ηλεκτρολογικά>Κατασκευή Αεικίνητου> #441 κύκλωμα Alexander Meissner)

Επικεντρώνω 
«η λέξη κλειδί είναι resonant frequency που νομίζω ότι είναι το πλεονέκτημα του κυκλώματος σε σχέση με τα PWM.
Το να μπορεί να συντονίζει αυτόματα στη χωρητικότητα του διηλεκτρικού ίσως προκαλεί ιδανικές συνθήκες ηλεκτρόλυσης.
Αυτός είναι σοβαρός λόγος για να θέλω να δοκιμάσω το κύκλωμα και να συγκρίνω την απόδοση του.

Η θερμότητα που αναπτύσσουν τέτοια συστήματα είναι αρνητικός παράγοντας και βέβαια σπατάλη ενέργειας.
Σκέφτομαι ότι με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του το κύκλωμα δεν θα ζέσταινε την γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ όσο τα PWM.
Ακόμα η παρουσία πηνίου εντός του δοχείου ίσως προκαλεί πόλωση του υδρογόνου σε παραυδρογόνο κάτι που θέλω να ερευνήσω.

Καλά θα ήταν να είχα κάποια ιδέα για τα 2 πηνία που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω. Μάλλον θα πειραματιστώ με πηνιόσυρμα
0.3–0.4 και με πρωτεύον εξωτερικά του δοχείου με επαγωγική ζεύξη (να ρωτήσω αυτούς που κατασκευάζουν πομπούς).


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι τα κλειδιά για την βέλτιστη παραγωγή ΗΗΟ βρίσκονται στο resonant freq (selfresonating-αυτοταλάντοτο)
και σε modulated waveform αντί για τα συνήθη square waveform.
Σε αυτά προσανατολίζομαι και ελπίζω με τις προσπάθειες να πετύχω την πολυπόθητη βελτίωση»

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω θερμά όλους που ενδιαφέρθηκαν για το θέμα ΗΗΟ
και να τους δώσω ξανά ραντεβού εδώ τον Σεπτέμβρη. 
Ωραία. Τώρα που μαζευτήκαμε αρκετοί, περάστε στην βεράντα για ένα punch..

Ρίχνω μέσα
Λεοπάρδαλης μουστάκια, νυχτερίδας κοκαλάκια
κίτρινο νερό του Νείλου κι εννιά γλώσσες κροκοδείλου

Ποντικού ουρά ψιλοκομμένη, σκόνη από ακρίδα
πουκάμισο φιδιού και μια πρέζα πιτυρίδα

Τσούχτρας γλιστερό πολτό ρίχνω και σουπιάς μελάνι
γύρη σάπιου κρίνου κι έναν βάτραχο ψητό

Ρίχνω μαύρη μαγιονέζα, λίγη μύξα από κινέζα
έξι σημεία, έξι τέρατα κι έξι δράκων κέρατα
Ευγ.Τριβιζάς

----------


## lastid

Με συγχωρείς, αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την απάντηση. Δεν υπονοώ ότι φταις εσύ. Θα μπορούσες να δώσεις μία απάντηση με μία πρόταση μόνο και χρησιμοποιώντας λέξεις από το ερώτημά μου?

----------


## windstav

Τα παλαιότερα δυναμό , νομίζω πριν το 1980 , παρήγαγαν περισσότερο  ρεύμα  όσο αυξάνονταν οι στροφές και όταν η μπαταρία γέμιζε ένα Ρελέ διέκοπτε την ροή.  
 Τα σημερινά δυναμό έχουν μεταβαλλόμενο Μαγνητικό πεδίο. Δηλαδή όταν η μπαταρία είναι άδεια το Μαγνητικό πεδίο γίνεται πιο ισχυρό, με αποτέλεσμα να παράγει περισσότερο ρεύμα  και όταν η μπαταριά είναι γεμάτη το μαγνητικό πεδίο ελαχιστοποιείται και παράγει ελάχιστο ρεύμα.


 Όταν λοιπών το μαγνητικό πεδίο είναι ισχυρό,  η δύναμη που απαιτείται για την περιστροφή του                     δυναμό είναι πολύ μεγάλη.


 Windstav

----------


## stefstefan

Οταν το δυναμό γυρναει με 800rpm θα παράξει την ίδια ενέργεια είτε έχεις στην έξοδο συδεδεμένη μια λάμπα, είτε ένα Η/Ζ. 

-Με τον όρο *ενέργεια* προφανώς εννοείς *ηλεκτρική ισχύς* αποδίδει ηλεκτρική ισχύ μετατρέποντας την κινητική ενέργεια σε ηλεκτρική.

-Αν και τα δυο είναι της ίδιας ισχύος ο εναλλάκτης θα ζοριστεί το ίδιο και θα κάψουμε πχ 1λιτρο βενζίνης... αν όμως το ΗΖ είναι μεγαλύτερης ισχύς ο εναλλάκτης θα ζοριστεί περισσότερο καίγοντας και περισσότερη βενζίνη έχοντας ως δεδομένο πάντα σαν σταθερές τιμές τις στροφές του κινητήρα RPM και της τάσης V το ρεύμα μεταβάλλεται.

Επίσης την ενέργεια δε τη παίρνεις άμεσα απο το δυναμό αλλά απο τη μπαταρία, 

-Μετά την εκκίνηση του οχήματος με την βοήθεια της μπαταρίας το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα αυτού τροφοδοτείτε από τον εναλλάκτη (δυναμό) και σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί και ο συσσωρευτής φορτίζεται και αυτός.


...οπότε ας δούμε τι γίνεται καλύτερα εκεί. Ποιό μέρος της ενέργειας συλλέγει, μεχρι πόσο, για πόσο, και αν έχουμε περίσσεια. 

-Δεν περισσεύει ηλεκτρική ισχύς από τον εναλλάκτη... όταν βρίσκεται εν κενό δεν ''περισσεύει'' και δεν χάνεται τπτ απολύτως γιατί απλά δεν παράγει τπτ εκείνη τη στιγμή... σε περίπτωση συνδεδεμένης κατανάλωσης ότι του ''ζητήσεις'' θα σου δώσει αναλόγως και της ονομαστικής ισχύς του.

Τέλος να κλείσω με τα λόγια του Αλέξη... πολύ απλά και κατανοητά...
_''...διότι όσο μεγαλύτερο φορτίο στα άκρα του εναλλάκτη,
τόσο μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση του ρότορα στην κίνηση,
τόσο περισσότερη επιβάρυνση στον κινητήρα,
τόσο περισσότερη κατανάλωση''_

----------


## karmagos

Άρα για να καταλήξουμε ο εναλλάκτης παράγει ρεύμα ανάλογα της ζήτησης.
Άρα έχουμε αμφίδρομη επικοινωνία όπου όταν έχουμε ζήτηση αυξάνοντε οι αντιστάσεις πηνίου-μαγνήτη του εναλλάκτη για μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή. Σωστά;

----------


## stefstefan

Αναλόγως της ζήτησης και όχι παραπάνω της ισχύος που μπορεί να αποδώσει  :Wink:

----------


## stratos111

Νομίζω ότι έχετε πιάσει λάθος το θέμα. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν παράγει περισσότερο ρεύμα το δυναμό, αλλά να μην φεύγει άκαυτο καύσιμο από την μηχανή(π.χ. στον καταλύτη) άδικα.Το θέμα κατα την γνώμη μου λοιπόν είναι, αν είναι περισσότερο αποδοτικό (να γίνετε ενέργεια όλο το καύσιμο) ή καταναλώνει περισσότερο για να γίνει σωστότερη καύση. 
Γνώμη μου είναι, ότι με λιγότερη κατανάλωση ρεύματος (αν μετατραπεί σε καύσιμο) γίνετε πλήρη εκμετάλλευση καυσίμου. Άρα συμφέρει.
Γνώμη μου πάντα.

----------


## lastid

Κι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω: Aυτό που συζητάμε εδώ είναι αν αυξάνεται ο συντελεστής απόδοσης της θερμικής μηχανής μας - συνολικά. 
Αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν μπορούμε να το λύσουμε διαισθητικά και γρήγορα. Να πορευτούμε προς την σωστή απάντηση ίσως. Αλλά θα πρέπει να το αποδείξουμε. Με πλήρη θεωρητική ανάλυση. Η εμπειρικά. Ακόμη καλύτερα, και με τα δύο.

----------


## stefstefan

Φίλοι μου δεν νομίζω πως θα έχει απόδοση το όλο πράγμα... δείτε λίγο το σχέδιο και πείτε μου αν έχει λογική όταν τροφοδοτούμε το ΗΗΟ με ρεύμα που παράγεται από το ίδιο σύστημα... 



Θα μπορούσε να τροφοδοτείται από αλλού πχ φωτοβολταικά στοιχεία πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο η από μια ανεμογεννήτρια πάνω σε αυτό... να δώσουμε ρεύμα δλδ στο ΗΗΟ από άλλη εξωτερική πηγή

----------


## stratos111

> Φίλοι μου δεν νομίζω πως θα έχει απόδοση το όλο πράγμα... δείτε λίγο το σχέδιο και πείτε μου αν έχει λογική όταν τροφοδοτούμε το ΗΗΟ με ρεύμα που παράγεται από το ίδιο σύστημα... 
> 
> 
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να τροφοδοτείται από αλλού πχ φωτοβολταικά στοιχεία πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο η από μια ανεμογεννήτρια πάνω σε αυτό... να δώσουμε ρεύμα δλδ στο ΗΗΟ από άλλη εξωτερική πηγή




Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι είπα. 
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν παράγει περισσότερο ρεύμα το δυναμό, αλλά να μην φεύγει άκαυτο καύσιμο από την μηχανή.
Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου, αλλά ξεχνάς ένα ακόμα παράγοντα. Τον παράγοντα βενζίνη, ο οποίος κάποιο ποσοστό του φεύγει ανεκμετάλλευτος. Η όλη προσπάθεια είναι να εκμεταλλευθείς αυτή την ποσότητα.
Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν ξέρω αν στέκει ή όχι. Σύντομα θα έχω προσωπική άποψη.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι είπα. 
> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αν παράγει περισσότερο ρεύμα το δυναμό, αλλά να μην φεύγει άκαυτο καύσιμο από την μηχανή.
> Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου, αλλά ξεχνάς ένα ακόμα παράγοντα. Τον παράγοντα βενζίνη, ο οποίος κάποιο ποσοστό του φεύγει ανεκμετάλλευτος. Η όλη προσπάθεια είναι να εκμεταλλευθείς αυτή την ποσότητα.
> Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν ξέρω αν στέκει ή όχι. Σύντομα θα έχω προσωπική άποψη.



για αυτο ειπα εγω να αφησουμε τα καρμπιλατερισια... δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να μιλαμε για οικονομια σε τετοια τεχνολογια.. χωρις αισθητηρες λαμδα κλπ κλπ τζαμπα την ψαχνουμε..

----------


## spyropap

Χαιρετώ σας πάλι – επανήρθα δριμύτερος μετά από διάστημα χαλάρωσης  γεμάτος ιδέες και σχέδια προς κατασκευή.

 Βλέπω πως το θέμα παραγωγής ΗΗΟ απασχολεί πολλούς που έγραψαν εδώ και άλλους που δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον γενικά.

 Αρκετοί είναι αυτοί που πιστεύουν ότι η χρήση του εναλλάκτη αυτοκινήτου είναι τρόπος τροφοδοσίας της γεννήτριας ΗΗΟ μη αποδοτικός αφού το απαιτούμενο ρεύμα το παράγει ζορίζοντας τον κινητήρα που καταναλώνει περισσότερο καύσιμο..?
 Αυτή είναι ορθή λογική εάν και όταν το φορτίο είναι μικρό (λίγα Αμπερ) δεν είναι εμφανή η αύξηση στροφών.
 Έτσι ανάλογα με τον τύπο αυτοκινήτου/εναλλάκτη έχουμε διαφορετική κατανάλωση/παραγωγή ρεύματος.

 Είναι και άλλοι που τροφοδοτούν την γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ από μικρές ανεμογεννήτριες προσαρμοσμένες στο όχημα
(δεν ξέρω εάν είναι καλή ιδέα) και κάποιοι άλλοι που τροφοδοτούν από δεύτερη μπαταρία (κάπου θα την φορτίζουν).

 Αφού λοιπόν σας απασχολεί το θέμα τροφοδοσίας και οικονομίας καλό θα ήταν να απαντήσετε στα παρακάτω ερωτήματα για να μπορέσετε να υπολογίσετε αυτά θεωρητικά. 
 Η σχέση μετατροπής μεταφοράς ενέργειας :  κινητήρας > ενναλλάκτης > γεννήτριαΗΗΟ > κινητήρας

 1) Τι ποσότητα παραπάνω καύσιμο ζητά ο κινητήρας όταν γυρνά τον εναλλάκτη με ν στροφές?

 2) Τι τύπο εναλλάκτη χρησιμοποιούμε? Πόση τάση/ρεύμα μπορεί να δώσει?
      Τι κινητική ενέργεια ζητά αυτό όταν παράγει μέγιστη ενέργεια Volt/Amper?

 3) Τι τύπο γεννήτριαςΗΗΟ χρησιμοποιούμε? (υπάρχουν αρκετοί τύποι με διαφορετικό τρόπο λειτουργίας)
      Τι ποσότητα ΗΗΟ παράγει σε λίτρα/λεπτό για την μέγιστη ενέργεια τροφοδοσίας V/A?

 4) Είναι η ποσότητα ΗΗΟ που παράγεται αρκετή για να υπερκαλύψει τις όποιες απώλειες προκαλεί η γεννήτρια?
      (Μάλλον όχι αλλά εάν συμβεί αυτό τότε θα έχουμε κατάσταση overunityπου θα ήθελα να ισχύει !-)

 Αυτά βέβαια είναι βασικά ερωτήματα που με έχουν απασχολήσει και η απάντηση τους δεν είναι εύκολη υπόθεση.
 Θα ήθελα να ασχοληθείτε κι εσείς με αυτά. Όταν θα έχετε μερικές απαντήσεις και άποψη περί αυτών τότε θα σας παρουσιάσω στοιχεία και φωτό από την έρευνα που έχω κάνει σχετικά με τους τύπους γεννήτριαςΗΗΟ που γνωρίζω.

* 5* τύποι γεννήτριαςΗΗΟ με διαφορετικό τρόπο λειτουργίας, μέγεθος, κατανάλωση, απόδοση, κόστος  θα δοκιμαστούν και θα συγκριθούν.
 Έχω σε λειτουργία τους 2 πιο διαδεδομένους τύπους δηλαδή  1)intowatercell  2)drycell  με οδήγηση PWM  και έχω αρχίσει τις κατασκευές για  3)αυτοταλάντωτο Meissner  4)με διαμόρφωση συχνότητας. Αργότερα θα δω και
5)με ανόρθωση τάσης inverter.

 Αυτά με απασχολούν και αφού θέλω προσωπική εμπειρία θα δοκιμάσω στην πράξη. Ίσως έτσι πετύχω μια σούπα με καλύτερη γεύση και απόδοση.
 Δεν θα παραλείψω να ρωτήσω τον συνάδελφο Πανοραμίξ (αυτός χρησιμοποιεί κάτι μαγικά μανιτάρια με μέγεθος χαπιού! ).

 Περί τις 18-19 Σεπτέμβρη (με καλοκαιρία) σκοπεύω να κάνω διήμερη εκδρομή στην βόρεια Εύβοια περιοχή Ροβιές.
 Θέλω να δω τον καταρράκτη Δρυμώνα και να βουτήξω στα νερά. Αυτή η εκδρομή είναι απόσταση από Αθήνα περίπου 200χλμ.
 Ξεκινώντας από Αθήνα με αυτοκίνητο θα σταματήσω σε βενζινάδικο θα βγάλω όλη τη βενζίνη σε δοχείο, θα βάλω νέα βενζίνη (μετρημένα λίτρα).
 Αυτά θα κάνω για  να υπολογίσω ακριβώς την κατανάλωση του αυτοκινήτου μου με την νέα  γεννήτριαΗΗΟ που εγκατέστησα πρόσφατα.
 Τότε θα έχω μερικές απαντήσεις και θα γράψω εδώ τα σχετικά.

 Ίσως κάποιοι να θέλουν να συμμετέχουν  στην εκδρομή, να έχουν την εμπειρία, να είναι αυτόπτες μάρτυρες των στοιχείων της έρευνας και της φύσης.
 Οι όποιοι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας στείλουν προσωπικό μήνυμα εδώ (να γράψουν τηλέφωνο τους για επικοινωνία).

 Για την περιοχή Ροβιές κοιτάξτε εδώ http://www.campingevia.com/rovies-north-evia-gr.html

----------


## navar

Σπύρο καλησπέρα !
δυστυχώς δεν έχω τισ γνώσεις να σου απαντήσω στα ερωτήματα που θέτεις !
δυστυχώς είμαι μακριά απο αθήνα και αν και θα το ήθελα πολύ να σε συνοδεύσω στην εκδρομούλα σου δεν είναι εφικτό !

αλλα έχω να σου πώ ένα μπράβο, ασχέτου αποτελέσματος , απλά και μόνο επειδή επιμένεις και προσπαθείς , και επειδή ξόδεψες σε χρόνο και σε χρήμα για να κάνεις τις προσωπικές δικές σου μετρήσεις και τα δικά σου πειράματα ! 
εύγε και συνέχισε αν και δεν ξέρω ποσο θετικά θα είναι τα αποτελέσματα που θα έχεις !

φιλικά Κωνσταντίνος !

----------


## spyropap

Ευχαριστώ σε Κωνσταντίνε για το θετικό μήνυμα.

Αφού ενδιαφέρεσαι να σου πω, πως όλα αυτά τα κάνω διότι έχω ρωγμή (crack) στο κρανίο…
Θα έπρεπε ίσως να αδιαφορώ ή να χτενίζομαι όταν για κάποιους ασαφείς κ αβάσιμους λόγους
η τιμή των καυσίμων διπλασιάστηκε+. Θυμάμαι όταν η βενζίνη κόστιζε 70 λεπτά και το πετρέλαιο 50λ.

Κάποιοι θα πουν –αυτά που ήξερες να τα ξεχάσεις, τώρα είναι αλλιώς…
Δεν θα έχουν άδικο. Μαζί τους. Να μερικοί στοίχοι με σχετικότητα

_Κάποτε μωρό μου υπήρχε κι η δραχμή_
_κάποτε υπήρχε κι η Ολυμπιακή_
_το να βγάλεις διαβατήριο ήταν υπόθεση απλή_
_κι η βενζίνη ήταν πολύ πιο φτηνή_


_Κάποτε οι άνθρωποι δούλευαν οκτάωρο_
_κάποτε υπήρχε χρόνος και για φλερτ_
_υπήρχε ακόμα το βινύλιο_
_και ζούσε κι ο Cobain ο Kurt_


_Κάποτε υπήρχαν Σάββατα και Κυριακές_
_υπήρχαν και οι τέσσερις οι εποχές_
_κάποτε υπήρξαν όλα αυτά που αγαπάς_
_προτού να φύγει το παγόβουνο απ' την Αρκτική_ 
_και 'ρθει σε μας_


_Τι να μου πεις τι να σου πω και σένα_
_κάποτε υπήρχαν όλα αυτά τ' αγαπημένα_
_μη μου κολλάς λοιπόν για μία σχέση_
_γιατί μαζί της έχουν φύγει όσα μας είχαν δέσει_


_Κάποτε υπήρχε χώρος για τους καπνιστές_
_υπήρχαν και τ' ανέκδοτα με τις ξανθιές_
_τη βγάζαμε στο όρθιο στην πλατεία Μαβίλη_
_και τα 'χωνε η Μαλβίνα αγαπημένη φίλη_


_Κάποτε υπήρξε ο τόπος χαλαρός_
_υπήρχε και ο ύπνος ο μεσημεριανός_
_υπήρχε το λαϊκό το έντεχνο το ροκ_
_κάποτε υπήρξαν όλα αυτά πριν γίνουν ποπ_


_Κάποτε η ντομάτα ήταν αληθινή_
_κάποτε κι ο ήλιος δεν έκαιγε τόσο πολύ_
_κάποτε υπήρχε και το δάσος της Πεντέλης_
_κι εσύ κάποτε μου έλεγες πόσο πολύ με θέλεις_
Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε σχόλια για τους στίχους της *Ευσταθίας.*

Λοιπόν έτσι είναι όπως τα διάβασα, με επηρέασαν και στοιχειώνουν τις σκέψεις και τις προσπάθειες μου.
Αναφέρομαι στο σπουδαίο βιβλίο ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ από τον Γιώργο Στάμκο κ τις εκδόσεις Αρχέτυπο.
Εκεί στη σελίδα 130 (η νέα εποχή του υδρογόνου) διαφαίνεται η συνωμοσία κατά του πλανήτη Γη… (το βιβλίο το προτείνω με χίλια%)

Ακόμα θέλω να τονίσω πόσο *σημαντικό είναι το παιχνίδι* ανεξάρτητα αποτελέσματος. Αυτή είναι λογική που δεν κατανοούν οι καπιταλιστές.
Παράδειγμα τρόπου ζωής και στάσης είναι οι Θιβετιανοι μοναχοί που πασχίζουν για μήνες κάνοντας προσφορά την εργασία τους
και στο τέλος σκορπίζουν στα στοιχεία της φύσης το αποτέλεσμα. Με τον τρόπο αυτό βιώνουν και αντιλαμβάνονται την ματαιότητα…

Κλείνω με κάτι από το παραπάνω βιβλίο
«τα πιο συνηθισμένα στοιχεία στο σύμπαν είναι το Υδρογόνο και η ηλιθιότητα»

----------


## navar

> «τα πιο συνηθισμένα στοιχεία στο σύμπαν είναι το Υδρογόνο και η ηλιθιότητα»



αυτό γίνεται ωραία υπογραφή για το forum !

----------


## spyropap

Την 18-19 Σεπτέμβρη σκοπεύω να κάνω διήμερη εκδρομή στην βόρεια Εύβοια περιοχή Ροβιές.
 Θέλω να δω τον καταρράκτη Δρυμώνα και να βουτήξω στα νερά.
 Αυτή η εκδρομή είναι απόσταση από Αθήνα περίπου 200χμ και θα περάσω με φέρι από Αρκίτσα.

 Ξεκινώντας από Αθήνα με αυτοκίνητο θα σταματήσω σε βενζινάδικο θα βγάλω όλη τη βενζίνη σε δοχείο, θα βάλω νέα βενζίνη (μετρημένα λίτρα).
 Αυτά θα κάνω για  να υπολογίσω ακριβώς την κατανάλωση του αυτοκινήτου μου με την νέα  γεννήτριαΗΗΟ που εγκατέστησα πρόσφατα.

 Ίσως κάποιοι να θέλουν να συμμετέχουν  στην εκδρομή, να έχουν την εμπειρία, να είναι αυτόπτες μάρτυρες των στοιχείων της έρευνας και της
φύσης. Οι όποιοι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας στείλουν προσωπικό μήνυμα εδώ (να γράψουν τηλέφωνο τους για επικοινωνία).

 Για την περιοχή Ροβιές κοιτάξτε εδώ http://www.campingevia.com/rovies-north-evia-gr.html

----------


## navar

13 μερες μετά την εκδρομή και δεν έχουμε ακόμα νέα σου Σπύρο !
τί έγινε λοιπόν ? πως πήγε ?
τουλάχιστον εγώ αναμένω πληροφορίες και μετρήσεις !

----------


## spyropap

έγραψα:
 Ναι οι δοκιμές στο αμάξι έγιναν με αυτό το DryCell  και δεν έχω σύστημα efie λάμδα κλπ.

 Το σύστημα into water cell  δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γίνεται μέσα σε γυάλινα δοχεία, υπάρχουν κατάλληλα
αεροστεγή πλαστικά όπως αυτό που θα βάλω στο αμάξι για δεύτερο συμπληρωματικό.
 Έχουν την ίδια απόδοση με τα DryCell και κοστίζουν φθηνότερα. Άλλωστε όλα τα cell που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει
λειτουργούν καλά μέσα σε δοχεία.

 Οι μετρήσεις για την ποσότητα παραγόμενου ΗΗΟ γίνονται με χρονόμετρο και
με τον μετρητή αερίου που κατασκεύασα και που μετράει 1 λίτρο αερίου σε 25s για το DryCell…

Τα στοιχεία της εκδρομής στην Εύβοια. Ξεκινώντας από Αθήνα έβγαλα την βενζίνη από το αμάξι με σωληνάκι σε δοχείο.
 Γέμισα 36 λίτρα βενζίνης x 1.5 =54 ε.  Με αυτά τα λίτρα έκανα 400 χλμ να πάω και να γυρίσω.
 Άρα η κατανάλωση είναι 9 λίτρα στα 100χλμ για αμάξι 1050 κυβικών 20 ετών, τόσο καίει και δίχως ΗΗΟ, απαράδεκτο…

 Σε όλη την διαδρομή η γεννήτρια λειτουργούσε κανονικά ζητώντας από 25-32Α και για να μην πηγαίνει άκαυτο το καύσιμο
δεν έτρεξα πάνω από 130χλμ.
 Μάλλον τα 2.5 λίτρα ΗΗΟ της γεννήτριας δεν είναι αρκετά για να υπάρχει οικονομία καυσίμου.
 Για αυτό θα βάλω και δεύτερη για να πάρω περισσότερο και να φθάσω την κατανάλωση γύρω στα 50Α.

 Όταν θα είμαι έτοιμος για δοκιμή με τις δύο γεννήτριες και με PWM που κατασκευάζω θα σου στείλω μαιλ να περάσω
από το ΚΤΕΟ που λες να κάνουμε μετρήσεις..

 Δεν θα το κάνω σύντομα αφού δεν είναι στις προτεραιότητες μου -αυτήν την εποχή θα μαζεύω καρύδια και ελιές,
έπειτα αρχές 2011 θα είμαι για μερικούς μήνες στο Νεπάλ όπου θα συναντήσω τις άυλες οντότητες του heavenly forest
και θα μελετήσω την επιρροή των συχνοτήτων σε υγρά, ενεργειακές δονήσεις (TIBET WAY).

 Σου προτείνω να μην επενδύσεις χρήμα σε κατασκευές εάν δεν είσαι λάτρης αυτού του αερίου. Το έχω γράψει και το
ξαναλέω εγώ οικονομία δεν έχω δει.

-
 Η Εύβοια μου άρεσε πολύ, όπου έχω πάει είναι υπέροχα. Έτσι και αυτή μου η εκδρομή στις Ροβιές πλάζ/ΑγΔαυίδ/Δρυμώνας είχε επιτυχία και είμαι ικανοποιημένος, πέρασα καλά. Είναι εκδρομή μικρού κόστους
(με 100 ευρώ καύσιμο,διόδια και εισιτήρια) και την προτείνω σε όποιον θέλει να ξεφύγει για διήμερο..

 Εάν κάποιος θέλει να δει φωτό από τις γεννήτριεςΗΗΟ και από την φύση της Εύβοιας θα πρέπει να το ζητήσει
με προσωπικό μύνημα κ διεύθυνση μαιλ.

----------


## navar

οπότε ισχύει οτι με μία γεννήτρια δεν έχουμε διαφορά ! και καμία οικονομία !
ευχαριστούμε Σπύρο !

----------


## spyropap

Δεν δέχομαι τέτοιο αποτέλεσμα. Ήταν μόνο ο πρώτος γύρος που να δείτε τον δεύτερο..

  Αφού στον δεύτερο γύρο η μέτρηση θα γίνει με καυσαναλυτές του ΚΤΕΟ τότε δεν είναι απαραίτητη η εγκατάσταση
της δεύτερης γεννήτριας κάτω από το καπό.
  Μπορώ απλά να έχω μια δεύτερη γεννήτρια εξωτερικά με σύνδεση σε άλλη μπαταρία (όχι του αυτοκινήτου)
και να βάλω και αυτής το αέριο στο καμπυλατερ. Έτσι γλυτώνω την φασαρία της εγκατάστασης και κερδίζω χρόνο.

 Επιπλέον το να έχει ανεξάρτητη τροφοδοσία η πρώτη από τη δεύτερη γεννήτρια είναι καλό για τα κυκλώματα
τροφοδοσίας (που ταλαντώνουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο).

 Έτσι λοιπόν θα κλείσω ραντεβού για την άλλη εβδομάδα να πάω για μετρήσεις
με διπλάσια ποσότητα υδρογόνου από την προηγούμενη δοκιμή που δεν είχε θετικό αποτέλεσμα.

 Τι, εάν δεν είναι και πάλι αρκετό θα έχουμε και τρίτο γύρο με τρίτη γεννήτρια.
 Το Υδρογόνο θα κερδίσει την βενζίνη αφού το πιστεύω θα γίνει.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Δεν δέχομαι τέτοιο αποτέλεσμα. Ήταν μόνο ο πρώτος γύρος που να δείτε τον δεύτερο..
> 
>   Αφού στον δεύτερο γύρο η μέτρηση θα γίνει με καυσαναλυτές του ΚΤΕΟ τότε δεν είναι απαραίτητη η εγκατάσταση
> της δεύτερης γεννήτριας κάτω από το καπό.
>   Μπορώ απλά να έχω μια δεύτερη γεννήτρια εξωτερικά με σύνδεση σε άλλη μπαταρία (όχι του αυτοκινήτου)
> και να βάλω και αυτής το αέριο στο καμπυλατερ. Έτσι γλυτώνω την φασαρία της εγκατάστασης και κερδίζω χρόνο.
> 
>  Επιπλέον το να έχει ανεξάρτητη τροφοδοσία η πρώτη από τη δεύτερη γεννήτρια είναι καλό για τα κυκλώματα
> τροφοδοσίας (που ταλαντώνουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο).
> ...




ΚΑΙ??? ετσι θα εχεις αποδηξει τπτ??? εγω σου λεω οτι θα εχεις λιγοτερη καταναλωση σε βενζινη... αλλα στην ουσια αυτη η λιγοτερη καταναλωση θα ειναι λιγοτερη απο την ενεργεια που θα περνεις απο την εξωτερικη μπαταρια...
δεν ειναι "κλεξια" να παραγεις το υδρογονο εξωτερικα του κυκλωματος του αυτοκινητου? δεν ειναι σαν να εχεις στην ουσια μια φυαλι με υδρογονο που απλα καιγεται στην αυτοκινητο και δεν παραγετε απο αυτο?

----------


## Nemmesis

> έγραψα:
>  Ναι οι δοκιμές στο αμάξι έγιναν με αυτό το DryCell  και δεν έχω σύστημα efie λάμδα κλπ.
> 
>  Το σύστημα into water cell  δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γίνεται μέσα σε γυάλινα δοχεία, υπάρχουν κατάλληλα
> αεροστεγή πλαστικά όπως αυτό που θα βάλω στο αμάξι για δεύτερο συμπληρωματικό.
>  Έχουν την ίδια απόδοση με τα DryCell και κοστίζουν φθηνότερα. Άλλωστε όλα τα cell που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει
> λειτουργούν καλά μέσα σε δοχεία.
> 
>  Οι μετρήσεις για την ποσότητα παραγόμενου ΗΗΟ γίνονται με χρονόμετρο και
> ...




και φτανωντας την καταναλωση στα 50Α νομιζεις η καταναλωση βενζινης θα ειναι η ιδια???? μονο σε αυτο απαντησε μου....

----------


## spyropap

Κάνεις λογικά ερωτήματα. Περίμενε τα αποτελέσματα του δεύτερου γύρου την άλλη εβδομάδα.

Όταν τα καταφέρω να έχω οικονομία βενζίνης με χρήση ΗΗΟ θα δούμε εάν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό όφελος.

Σε πειράζει να γεμίζω την μπαταρία μου «στα φωτοβολταϊκά της ταράτσας που αφού δεν θέλω να σπαταλώ
ενέργεια σε μοτέρ κλπ τα γυρίζω με μανιβέλα» ?  

Άλλωστε το θέμα είναι να την βρείς κι από τα δύσκολα να βγείς…
Θέμα:
Προσεγγίζω την παραγωγή υδρογόνου με διαφορετικούς τρόπους και προσπαθώ με την εφαρμογή τους σε αμάξι να πετύχω αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία.

----------


## navar

αξιόπιστες μετρήσεις θα πάρεις και θα έχεις μόνο αν όλο το κύκλωμα δεν έχει εισαγωγή εξωτερικής ενέργειας !
πρέπει όλα να είναι αυτόνομα και να δουλεύουν πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο χωρίς εξωτερικές παρεμβάσεις !
αν θέλεις δεύτερη γεννήτρια βάλε δεύτερο δυναμό και δεύτερη μπαταρία , αν θές και τρίτη , βάλε και τρίτο δυναμό και τρίτη μπαταρία !
και αν στο τέλος έχεις οικονομία τότε ναί το δέχομαι και εγώ !
αλλα πρακτικά ότι έγινε και με την μία HHO το ίδιο θα γίνει και με τις υπόλοιπες !
αλλα σκοπός είναι να κάνει οικονομία χωρίς κάθε πρωί να κουβαλάμε 2 μπαταρίες απο την ταράτσα και να τις κουμπώνουμε επάνω !

φιλικά και χωρίς κανένα ίχνος αντιπαράθεσης 
Κωνσταντίνος !

----------


## Nemmesis

> Κάνεις λογικά ερωτήματα. Περίμενε τα αποτελέσματα του δεύτερου γύρου την άλλη εβδομάδα.
> 
> Όταν τα καταφέρω να έχω οικονομία βενζίνης με χρήση ΗΗΟ θα δούμε εάν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό όφελος.
> 
> Σε πειράζει να γεμίζω την μπαταρία μου «στα φωτοβολταϊκά της ταράτσας που αφού δεν θέλω να σπαταλώ
> ενέργεια σε μοτέρ κλπ τα γυρίζω με μανιβέλα» ? 
> 
> Άλλωστε το θέμα είναι να την βρείς κι από τα δύσκολα να βγείς…
> Θέμα:
> Προσεγγίζω την παραγωγή υδρογόνου με διαφορετικούς τρόπους και προσπαθώ με την εφαρμογή τους σε αμάξι να πετύχω αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία.



δεν ρωταω κατι... ρητορικα τα λεω... αν εχεις στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου ενα εργοστασιο παραγωγης υδρογονου και απλα βαζεις φιαλες στο αμαξι τοτε σαφως και θα εχεις κερδος στις βεζινες (αυτο το λεω αψιφοντας πολλα πραγματα που εχω στο μυαλο μου για την συνδιασμενη καυση υδρογονου-βενζινης)... αλλα ποσα χρονια με αυτο το κερδος θα χρειαστουν για να "ξεχρεωσεις" το εργοστασιο στην ταρατσα??? θα κρατησει τοσα χρονια το αμαξι σου? μηπως θα ηταν καλητερα να κοιταξεις για κανενα υβριδικο?

----------


## spyropap

Ότι κάνω σχετικό με ΗΗΟ είναι για λόγους αρέσκειας στο ευγενές αέριο.
Θα πρέπει να το έχετε καταλάβει από τον τρόπο που γράφω και προσπαθώ με/για αυτό.

Ο τρόπος ζωής και οι επιλογές μου δεν έχουν σχέση ούτε με κερδοφορία ούτε με οικονομία.
Θεωρώ εντελώς αντιοικονομικό το ότι για πολλά χρόνια αγοράζω υλικά και κατασκευάζω
κυκλώματα και άλλες εξυπνάδες μόνο για να υλοποιήσω τις ιδέες μου.

Μόνο εάν αυτές οι ιδέες υλοποιηθούν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ ήσυχος. Εάν αφήσω τις ιδέες/όνειρα/ελπίδες
τότε ίσως με αφήσουν κι αυτές –δεν το θέλω.

Άλλωστε το σπουδαιότερο αξίωμα είναι να μπορείς να κάνεις την φαντασία πραγματικότητα.
Άλλη βασική ασχολία μου είναι να γράφω σενάρια επιστημονικής κ ηρωικής φαντασίας κ ποίηση.

Μάλλον δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία εάν θα τα καταφέρω με τις προσπάθειες μου –σημασία έχει
ότι έπαιξα κι εγώ. Και είμαι ικανοποιημένος όταν παίζω έξυπνα με ήθος κ τιμή ακόμα κι εάν χάνω.

Πραγματικά δεν προσπαθώ να πλασάρω κάτι νέο. Γνωστό σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται είναι ότι
η παραγωγή ΗΗΟ στα αυτοκίνητα εφαρμόζεται από γερμανούς, αμερικάνους κα πολλά χρόνια πριν.

Ακόμα όλοι γνωρίζουν πόσο ενεργοβόρα είναι η διαδικασία της ηλεκτρόλυσης.
Εάν αυτό ήταν παιχνίδι τότε κανείς δεν θα πόνταρε επάνω μου –λογικά- όπως κι εσύ θέτεις.

Εάν όμως ήταν εφαρμοσμένος τρόπος ζωής –Υδρογόνο αντί Πετρέλαιο- τότε η περιβαλλοντική
κατάσταση δεν θα ήταν αυτό που είναι, δηλαδή κόλαση αντί για παράδεισο επί της Γης.

Έχω γράψει ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι οι βρικόλακες της φύσης.
Συνεχώς αυτό που κάνουμε είναι να καταναλώνουμε ενέργεια απομυζώντας την μάνα Γη.
Έτσι μου φαίνεται λογικό να ενδιαφέρομαι για την τροφή μου.

Παράλογο είναι να καταναλώνουμε πόρους δίχως ανάγκη.

Παράλογο είναι να χορεύουμε όταν μας βαράνε γιατί κανείς δεν έχει πια τόλμη, ελπίδες, όραμα και εντέλει μέλλον.

Παράλογο είναι όταν κάποιοι πολεμούσαν για να υπερασπιστούν τα χώματα των πατέρων
που σήμερα τα πουλάμε σε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο για να καλύψουμε τις εικονικές υλιστικές ανάγκες μας.
Γιατί δεν τα πούλαγαν από τότε σε κάθε κατακτητή και έχυσαν το αίμα τους?

Παράλογο είναι που οι γονείς μου δούλευαν όλη τους την ζωή για να εισπράξουν το τίποτα.
Όλος ο κόπος τους πήγε χαμένος αφού κανείς δεν τα παίρνει μαζί του, και τους κόπους τους θα χαρούν οι επόμενοι έξυπνοι
που θα ξεριζώσουν τις ιερές ελιές για να φτιάξουν/πουλήσουν τσιμέντα και πολυκατοικίες.

Παράλογο είναι να θέλει κάποιος όλα αυτά, να μην του αρέσουν αλλά να υποσκάπτει με τον τρόπο του
το μέλλον των παιδιών και όχι μόνο.

Ερέθισε με λίγο ακόμα για να δημοσιεύσω έρευνα –πως το σύνολο των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών πεδίων που
εκπέμπονται πάνω στη Γη ευθύνεται για την αστάθεια των μαγνητικών πόλων- και να μας κατηγορήσω και για αυτό…

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ότι κάνω σχετικό με ΗΗΟ είναι για λόγους αρέσκειας στο ευγενές αέριο.
>  Θα πρέπει να το έχετε καταλάβει από τον τρόπο που γράφω και προσπαθώ με/για αυτό.
> 
>  Ο τρόπος ζωής και οι επιλογές μου δεν έχουν σχέση ούτε με κερδοφορία ούτε με οικονομία.
>  Θεωρώ εντελώς αντιοικονομικό το ότι για πολλά χρόνια αγοράζω υλικά και κατασκευάζω
> κυκλώματα και άλλες εξυπνάδες μόνο για να υλοποιήσω τις ιδέες μου.
> 
>  Μόνο εάν αυτές οι ιδέες υλοποιηθούν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ ήσυχος. Εάν αφήσω τις ιδέες/όνειρα/ελπίδες
> τότε ίσως με αφήσουν κι αυτές –δεν το θέλω.
> ...



εγω τωρα σε καταλαβα... ετσι μαζι σου και εγω...  





> [SIZE=3][FONT=Calibri] 
>  Ερέθισε με λίγο ακόμα για να δημοσιεύσω έρευνα –πως το σύνολο των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών πεδίων που
> εκπέμπονται πάνω στη Γη ευθύνεται για την αστάθεια των μαγνητικών πόλων- και να μας κατηγορήσω και για αυτό…



δεν ευθηνονται ΜΟΝΟ τα "ανθρωπινα" ηλεκτρομαγνητικα πεδια για για την ασταθεια... ειναι αποδεδειγμενο οτι οι πολοι της γης εχουν αλλαξει αρκετες φορες στο παρελθον πριν ο ανθρωπος αρχισει να περπαταει στα 2 ποδια

----------


## spyropap

Ήρθε αυτό το μήνυμα που δίνει διάσταση πραγματικότητας στο θέμα παραγωγής ενέργειας από/με Υδρογόνο.

«Πιστεύω ότι γνωρίζεις την αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας φυσική μάλλον 2ας γυμνάσιου, με βάση αυτήν την αρχή δεν μπορείς να πάρεις παραπάνω από όσο δίνης σε γενικές γραμμές  Ν=Pout/Pin  όπου Ν= βαθμός απόδοσης.
 Αν λοιπόν σε οποιοδήποτε cell δώσεις  ας πούμε 1000w ισχύ στην καλύτερη περίπτωση το αέριο που θα παράγεις όταν το κάψεις είτε το βάλεις σε κυψέλη καυσίμου υδρογόνου δηλαδή το ανάστροφο της ηλεκτρόλυσης για να πάρεις ηλεκτρική ενέργεια και θερμότητα και το νερό που διασπάστηκε κατά την ηλεκτρόλυση, 
γιατί αυτά βγαίνουν από μια μπαταρία υδρογόνου και από ένα κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης, η απόδοση θα είναι το πολλή 90% θες 99%
πάντως θα είναι λιγότερη από την ενέργεια που έδωσες για να το παράγεις από ηλεκτρόλυση. (γνωστά ως εδώ)

 Και εσύ από ότι είδα το βάσεις στο αυτοκίνητο που αυτό σημαίνει ότι παίρνεις ενέργεια από το δυναμό του αυτοκίνητου, γνωρίζεις ότι τα δυναμό του αυτοκινήτου έχουν 50% απόδοση??
 Αυτό τι σημαίνει Σπύρο ?? ότι για τα 1000w που θέλει το cell σου το δυναμό θα τραβήξει από τον κινητήρα  2000w
και ο κινητήρας του αυτοκινήτου που έχει 35%--40% απόδοση θα τραβήξει 3000w περίπου βενζίνη από το ντεπόζιτο
για να πάρεις τελικά 900w από το cell σου. (είναι έτσι?)
 Κατάλαβες τώρα γιατί όλα αυτά που κάνετε δεν πρόκειται να οδηγήσουν πουθενά»

 Είναι βέβαια μια πολύ σοβαρή θέση πάνω στο θέμα που πρέπει να ακουστεί.

 Ακόμα κι εάν είναι αυτή η σχέση όπως υπολογίζεται παραπάνω υπολογισμένη με μεγάλες απώλειες,
ίσως υπάρχει κάποιο όφελος εάν την ενέργεια για τα cells παίρνουμε από φωτοβολταϊκά.

 Τώρα μετράω την ενεργειακή απόδοση 2 cells που παράγουν 5 λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό.

 Βέβαια καταλαβαίνω (ήξερα από αρχή) ότι δεν θα πάρω παραπάνω από αυτό που βάζω,
νομίζω όμως ότι έχει ενδιαφέρον και αφού η παραγωγή ΗΗΟ είναι άθλημα επιδόσεων θέλω να τρέχω με Υδρογόνο
εάν εντέλει υπάρχει κάποιο όφελος.

 Μπορεί με τις ελπίδες και τις ικανότητες μου να κάνω τα cells να παράγουν κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικόJ

 Είναι μια δύσκολη  χρονική περίοδος όπου πρέπει να δώσω προτεραιότητα σε θέματα διαβίωσης, υπόσχομαι όμως
ότι σχετικά σύντομα θα έχω μετρήσεις από καυσαναλυτή  για να πάρω μια ιδέα της προόδου μου.

 Δεν είναι κακό, είναι δυνατό και οικολογικό καύσιμο και σε όποιον αρέσει προτείνω Υδρογόνο…

----------


## spyropap

Επειδή κάποιος με ρώτησε πότε θα έχω αποτελέσματα δοκιμών δεύτερου γύρου,
ενημερώνω ότι εφέτος δεν σκοπεύω να το κάνω.
 Δηλαδή δε βιάζομαι καθόλου να τρέχω για δοκιμή τώρα που έχει υγρασία..

 Η δοκιμή δεύτερου γύρου θα γίνει μετά τον Απρίλιο του 2011 διότι τότε νομίζω ότι θέλω.

 Οι αποτυχίες έρχονται εύκολα, οι επιτυχίες έρχονται δύσκολα.

 Και βέβαια θα συνεχίσω να εξελίσσω τα συστήματα παραγωγής Υδρογόνου, θα συνεχίσω
να πιστεύω και να γράφω ότι το Υδρογόνο είναι Νο 1 πηγή ενέργειας στο γνωστό Σύμπαν.

 Για να σας αποζημιώσω για την όποια καθυστέρηση θα δημοσιεύσω εδώ δικό μου ποίημα,
για πρωτοχρονιάτικο δώρο J (προλαβαίνετε να αυτοκτονήσετε μέχρι τότε)…

----------


## navar

τουλάχιστον η αντιμετώπιση των αποτυχιών με χιούμορ είναι μεγάλο προτέρημα !!!!
να είσαι καλά και περιμένουμε αποτελέσματα και ποίηση !

----------


## spyropap

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και άλλοι που έχουν ιδέες σαν αυτές που έχω
(η κοσμική γνώση διαχέεται και έχει επιρροή στα μυαλά των ανθρώπων).

 Όσοι είναι αρνητικοί και δεν θέλουν να την δεχτούν, βρίσκουν πρόφαση ότι
δεν θα έπρεπε να πιστεύουμε ότι βλέπουμε στο utube και αλλού.

 Μήπως αυτά θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολήσουν έτσι ώστε να τα δοκιμάσουμε
για να έχουμε προσωπική εμπειρία και εμπεριστατωμένη θέση?

 Με χαρά βλέπω λοιπόν ότι αλλού οι άνθρωποι εκτιμούν το Υδρογόνο τόσο ώστε
να έχουν πρόοδο με περισσότερη απόδοση ΗΗΟ και λιγότερη κατανάλωση ενέργειας.

 Συμπέρασμα: το να σπαταλά κάποιος την ενέργεια δεν θα τον ωφελήσει…  
 Προτείνω δίαιτα σε όλους τους τομείς, τροφική δίαιτα, ενεργειακή δίαιτα, σύνεση και εγκράτεια.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQX6xg7lkv4&feature=related
Να τι έπρεπε να κάνω για να έχω την ίδια απόδοση με την μισή κατανάλωση!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S939PNEhne4&feature=related
Είναι ώρα να αρχίσω να παίζω πάλι με μαγνήτες

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5RZL60bs2M&feature=channel
Δυνατή εφαρμογή

----------


## spyropap

Και μου φαίνεται ωραίο να λέμε τραγουδάκια μεταξύ άλλων..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdkPrc7Hts8

----------


## Nemmesis

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQX6xg7lkv4&feature=related
> Να τι έπρεπε να κάνω για να έχω την ίδια απόδοση με την μισή κατανάλωση!



κοιτα η αποδοση που εχεις δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα volt ουτε με τα ampere... εχει να κανει με τα volt επι ampere... δλδ τα watt.. 
ας δωσω και ενα παραδειγμα με νουμερα...  εχεις εσυ ενα fuel cell οπου στα 12V τραβαει 10A... αρα εχεις 120W... αν σε αυτο το fuel cell εσυ δωσεις 6V τοτε η αποδοση θα πεσει στο 1/4 για τον λογο οτι η αντισταση του θα ειναι η ιδια... αρα με την ιδια αντισταση στα μισα βολτ εχουμε το μισο ρευμα... οποτε αντι για 10Α θα εχεις 5Α.. αν κανουμε 6v*5A εχουμε 30W.... το ιδιο ισχυει και με το αντιστροφο πχ βλεπουμε στο youtube οπου ενας παραγει 
υδρογονο με καταναλωση μονο 1Α αυτο ομως δεν μας λεει τπτ... γιατι για να εχουμε παλι την αποδοση τις ταξεως 120Watt με 1Α πρεπει να εχουμε 120V... αυτα τα 120V τωρα αν θελουμε να τα παραγουμε στο αμαξι πρεπει να αγοραζουμε εναν μετατροπεα ο οποιος ομως για να μας δωσει 1Α στα 120V στην καλητερη περιπτωση θα τραβιξει 10Α (βεβαια αυτο δεν γινεται)
οποτε αυτο τελικα αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει ειναι τα watt που καταναλωνει ενα fuel cell προς τα L/min που παραγει, οσο μεγαλητερο ειναι το αποτελεσμα τοσο ποιο αποδοτικο το συστημα μας... ολα τα αλλα ειναι σαν να λεμε σε ενα μωρο "δεν θα σου δωσω *1*ευρω αλλα *100* ευρωλεπτα"

----------


## spyropap

Διάβασε το post no 100 σε συζήτηση κυκλωμάτων/auto-moto.
Θεωρώ ότι τα 180W (6V 30A) που μου δίνουν 4 λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό είναι το καλύτερο μου.
Ο λόγος που κατέβηκα στα 6V είναι γιατί έτσι έχω μικρότερες θερμοκρασίες και λιγότερες απώλειες στο cell.
Η απόδοση ΗΗΟ αυξήθηκε με το νέο μου παλμοτροφοδοτικό, παρότι η ισχύς που καταναλώνω είναι μικρότερη!
Για να μην ξοδεύομαι έκανα τρύπα στο καπάκι 12V μπαταρίας και πήρα μεσαία λήψη.

Να δούμε εάν θα είναι αρκετό..
Να και η καλύτερη εφαρμογή, μεγάλη σε μέγεθος και επιδόσεις..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDEccN7dHks

Εντάξει με τα δικά μου πειράματα σε μίνι κλίμακα, θες να πούμε για αυτόν τον γίγαντα?
Μιχ.Καλογεράκη θαυμαστά τα έργα σου..

----------


## spyropap

Μα που βρίσκω τον χρόνο και την διάθεση να ασχολούμαι με ηλεκτρόνια-νικά? Είναι ίσως γιατί προσπαθώ να διατηρήσω στο σήμερα το παρελθόν.

Θυμάμαι ότι περί αρχές Σεπτέμβρη είχα υποσχεθεί τα ακόλουθα
*« 5* τύποι γεννήτριαςΗΗΟ με διαφορετικό τρόπο λειτουργίας, μέγεθος, κατανάλωση, απόδοση, κόστος  θα δοκιμαστούν και θα συγκριθούν.
 Έχω σε λειτουργία τους 2 πιο διαδεδομένους τύπους δηλαδή  1)into water cell  2)dry cell  με οδήγηση PWM  και έχω αρχίσει τις κατασκευές
για  3)αυτοταλάντωτο Meissner  4)με διαμόρφωση συχνότητας. Αργότερα θα δω και  5)με ανόρθωση τάσης inverter.»

Η χρήση αερίων ΗΗΟ γίνεται για τους ακόλουθους σκοπούς
1> πειραματικά/ενδιαφέρον
2> τροφοδοσία κινητήρα αυτοκινήτου
3> τροφοδοσία καυστήρα θέρμανσης (κλίμακας σόμπας υγραερίου)
4> απεξάρτηση από άλλα υγρά καύσιμα

Λοιπόν αφού τα δοκίμασα όλα και ακόμα περισσότερα τώρα γράφω την αξιολόγηση μου για αυτά.
Τις δοκιμές έκανα με ηλεκτρολυτικούς αντιδραστήρες – γεννήτριεςΗΗΟ και κυκλώματα οδήγησης που κατασκεύασα/αγόρασα για προσωπική μου χρήση.

5) με ανόρθωση τάσης inverter
    Αυτή δεν είναι μια έξυπνη ιδέα τροφοδοσίας. Τα inverter έχουν απώλειες ενέργειας 15-20% και συνήθως 
    χρησιμοποιούνται για να ανορθώνουν τάση.
    Μεγάλη τάση δεν είναι πολύ χρήσιμη διότι παράγει θερμοκρασίες και διαβρώνει περισσότερο τα μέταλλα
    της γεννήτριας.

4) αυτόταλάντωτο Meissner (self resonating powering circuit)
    Για καιρό αναρωτιόμουν εάν αυτό το κύκλωμα που είδα σε utube έχει απόδοση και αξία. Πρόσφατα κατασκεύασα
    αυτό και ένα άλλο παρόμοιο κύκλωμα που εμφανίζεται ως free heater circuit by Rosemary Ainslie.

    Με δυσκολία στην ανεύρεση κατάλληλων πηνίων/μετασχηματιστών και αφού δοκίμασα αρκετούς
    (έφτιαξα μερικούς τοροϊδ) κατάφερα να έχω αυτοταλάντωτο κύκλωμα που με πυκνωτή 4.7nf έπιασε συχνότητα εώς
    50Khz.
    Τις μετρήσεις έκανα με βολτόμετρο, αμπερόμετρο, συχνόμετρο και ενισχυτή μαγνητικών πεδίων. Το τελευταίο όργανο
    θέλω να συνδέσω σε η/υ έτσι ώστε εκτός του ήχου να έχω και εικόνα.

    Ούτε το κύκλωμα του Meissner αλλά ούτε και αυτό της Rosemary με έπεισαν για χρησιμότητα.
    Και τα δύο κυκλώματα άναψαν τα φορτία-λάμπες με τρόπο ασθενικό και καταναλώνοντας περισσότερο ρεύμα απ ότι
    οι λάμπες μόνες τους….
    Υποτίθεται ότι το δεύτερο εκμεταλλεύεται το φαινόμενο του “καμπανισμού” δηλαδή την χρήση αρμονικών συχνοτήτων.
    Λυπάμαι δεν. Και τα δύο κυκλώματα είναι προς αποσυναρμολόγηση.

3) dry cell
    Είναι αυτή η γεννήτρια που αγόρασα περίπου 200$ εγκατέστησα στο αμάξι μου και έκανα δοκιμές τους
    προηγούμενους μήνες.
    Αυτή η γεννήτρια με τις 21 πλάκες που παράγει 2.5 λίτρα αερίων το λεπτό δεν κατάφερε να πετύχει μείωση
    καυσίμου/βενζίνης (όχι ακόμα).
    Είναι όμως σταθερή και αξιόπιστη κατασκευή. Πιστεύω ότι σε μελλοντική δοκιμή θα τα πάει καλύτερα.

2) into water cell
    Είναι αυτή η γεννήτρια που κατασκεύασα και που έχω στον πάγκο του εργαστηρίου μου. Δεν θα δώσω λεπτομέρειες
    κατασκευής παρά μόνο γενική περιγραφή.
    Λειτουργεί μέσα σε δοχείο 5 λίτρων, παράγει περί τα 4 λίτρα αερίων/λεπτό, καταναλώνει 6Vx30A=180W, παίρνει
    τροφοδοσία από το ακόλουθο

1) Παλμοτροφοδοτικό με διαμόρφωση συχνότητας.
    Αυτό είναι το πιο αποδοτικό από όλα τα κυκλώματα οδήγησης PWM που κατασκεύασα μέχρι τώρα. Στην ουσία είναι
    διπλός ταλαντωτής  με δύο εξόδους ισχύος που διαμορφώνεται από εξωτερική πηγή. Αυτή είναι η μέθοδος που
    χρησιμοποιούν και οι υπόλοιποι ψαγμένοι για ΗΗΟ στην Ελλάδα.

0) Ανάφλεξη
    Την έξοδο αερίων από την γεννήτριαΗΗΟ οδηγώ μετά από δύο βαλβίδες αντεπιστροφής αερίου σε πυρσό για
    συγκόλληση/κοπή μετάλλων.
    Η φλόγα 5-6cm μπορεί να κόψει λεπτά μέταλλα αλουμίνιο, χαλκό, λαμαρίνα, να χρησιμοποιηθεί για συγκόλληση
    αργυροχρυσοχοϊας, να πέσει επάνω σε επιφάνεια μαντέμι και να θερμάνει κλπ.

-1) Θεωρώ ότι ο κίνδυνος έκρηξης αερίων είναι υπαρκτός αλλά προσπαθώ να μην μου συμβεί.
     Δεν θα συμβεί τίποτε πολύ κακό αφού οι γεννήτριες μου είναι μικρής κλίμακας, δεν υπάρχει πίεση και αποθήκευση
     αερίων και αυτά καταναλώνονται άμεσα. Μακάρι να ήταν περισσότερα τα ευγενή αέρια.
     Θα συνεχίσω προσπάθειες για βέλτιστη παραγωγή.

-2) Τέρμα η ανάπτυξη/δοκιμές εφέτος. Του χρόνου πάλι να είμαστε καλά..

-3) Κατάλληλο για να κλείσω το εργαστήριο εφέτος, είναι ένα τραγουδάκι… 
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLA5rkXCwSg

----------


## spyropap

Πρωταγωνιστές στην παραγωγή Υδρογόνου το 2010

Σε φωτο 1  βλέπουμε τα ηλεκτρονικά τροφοδοσίας PWM κατασκευής μου.
Τα πρώτα δύο με κλασσικά 555,  το τρίτο είναι Taiwan, το τέταρτο παλμοτροφοδοτικό είναι 
διπλής εξόδου με διαμόρφωση συχνότητας.

φωτο 2  τα ηλεκτρόδια που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν στο εργαστήριο, με τον καιρό μεγάλωσαν κι αυτά.

φωτο 3-4  η ολοκληρωμένη συσκευή dry cell που λειτούργησε σωστά 
αλλά ακόμα δεν έφερε θετικό αποτέλεσμα διότι της έδινα ρεύμα από τον εναλλάκτη..

φωτο 5  μετρητής όγκου αερίου 1 λίτρο. Δεν φαντάζομαι να σκεφτήκατε πως δεν μετράω, έχω και χρονόμετρο..

φωτο 6-7  το 20 ετών αμάξι 1050κ λειτουργεί καλά. Καίει 9 λίτρα/100χλμ αλλά αυτό θα αλλάξει το 2011.
Όταν αξιωθώ να εγκαταστήσω τα νέα συστήματα τότε θα τα ξαναπούμε.

*Αναμείνατε* *ασημένιες φυσαλίδες*…

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17532

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17533

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17534

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17535

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17536

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17537

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17538

----------


## spyropap

*Ασημένιες φυσαλίδες*

Ανάμεσα στα μάτια και τα αυτιά
βρίσκονται κρυμμένα μυστικά
και ήχοι των χρωμάτων.

Μνήμες φαντάσματα, εικόνες παλιές
λουλούδια, αστέρια και ενοχές
τραγούδια του χθες – θυμάσαι;

Ασημένιες φυσαλίδες χορεύουν τρελά ξανά
μάταιες μοιάζουν κι όμως
είναι απ’ αυτές που γίνονται τα όνειρα.

Ποίηση Σπυρίδων – 1η δημοσίευση σε elektronika.gr

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17676

----------


## spyropap

Στο ποστ #60 είχα δείξει πέρυσι την δουλειά του Μιχάλη Καλογεράκη από το Ηράκλειο που είναι ηλεκτρολόγος/μηχανολόγος ερευνητής στον χώρο των Α.Π.Ε. κατασκευαστής συστημάτων παραγωγής Υδρογόνου, ανεμογεννητριών, ειδικών τροφοδοτικών, βιοκαύσιμου και άλλων θαυμαστών έργων.

Ο Μιχάλης Κ. είναι από τους σοβαρούς επιστήμονες που δίχως κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις με την αξία του έχει κάνει σπουδαίες προσπάθειες στην έρευνα/παραγωγή εναλλακτικών καυσίμων.

Επειδή το παλαιό βίντεο αφαιρέθηκε δίνω μερικά νεότερα λινκ και περισσότερες πληροφορίες.
Οι δικές μου γεννήτριες ΗΗΟ είναι μικρές, με πλαστικά αεροστεγή δοχεία, δίχως προδιαγραφές για υψηλές πιέσεις, εντελώς πειραματικές και εντέλει μη οικονομικά αποδοτικές.

Η γεννήτρια του Μιχάλη όπως φαίνεται παρακάτω σε φωτο είναι μεγάλη και δυνατή.
Είναι η καλύτερη Ελληνική προσπάθεια για παραγωγή Υδρογόνου που έχω δει.
Είναι μπροστά και δείχνει τον δρόμο. RESPECT στον Μιχάλη Καλογεράκη.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18367 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18368

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KZaEPTRmhQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VcYxKIE4fQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqtH4frI0UM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Αργότερα θα παρουσιάσω και άλλες σχετικές Ελληνικές προσπάθειες.
Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να συγχέετε αυτούς με άλλους που διαφημίζουν, πωλούν και υπόσχονται οικονομία σε βενζίνη.
Για να επιτευχθεί οικονομικό όφελος θα πρέπει να παράγονται αρκετά λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του κινητήρα, τροφοδοσία από δεύτερη μπαταρία και όχι από τον εναλλάκτη, χρήση κυκλώματος PWM και όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα ασφάλειας.
Αυτά είναι σχετικά και οριακά. Πιστεύω πως υπάρχει μικρό όφελος το οποίο ίσως δεν είναι αρκετό για κάποιους.
Αποτρεπτικοί παράγοντες είναι ο χρόνος απόσβεσης της επένδυσης, το ζήτημα επικινδυνότητας, νομιμότητας κλπ.
Καλύτερα να αποσύρετε τα σαραβαλάκια σας το 2012 και να πάρετε ηλεκτρικά αμάξια, νομίζω…

----------


## spyropap

Τα τελευταία χρόνια ασχολούμαι με την παραγωγή και καύση αερίων. Τώρα που έχω καταφέρει κάτι 
σημαντικό μου φαίνεται μάταιο διότι δεν μπορώ να το μοιραστώ με κανέναν.

Δεν θέλω να παρουσιάσω σύστημα που να οδηγήσει άλλους στην κατασκευή και χρήση αυτής της τεχνολογίας για να μπορώ να κοιμάμαι ήσυχος.
Ακόμα και εάν ανέβαζα στο δίκτυο φωτό και σχέδια γι αυτό θα ήταν σαν να προέτρεπα άλλους να το κάνουν.

Εάν καεί μια πολυκατοικία επειδή κάποιος ήταν απρόσεκτος με το γκαζάκι του καφέ δεν θα με επηρεάσει όσο το να έχω αναμειχθεί έστω και έμμεσα.

Διαλογίζομαι συνεχώς τις πιθανότητες.
Είναι ένα σύστημα που μπορεί να προσφέρει θετική ενέργεια και όφελος στον κόσμο;
Εάν δεν είναι μόνο ωφέλιμο αλλά είναι και επικίνδυνο ποιες μπορούν να είναι οι συνέπειες;
Κοιτάξτε τι ζόρι τραβούν οι μάστορες του είδους Ιάπωνες με τα έξυπνα ενεργειακά συστήματα…

Είναι ο εφευρέτης ή ο κατασκευαστής ή ο πωλητής ή ο χρήστης της μηχανής/συστήματος αρκετά υπεύθυνος για την σωστή λειτουργία και συντήρηση της;
Εάν δεν είναι υπεύθυνοι και σωστοί (νομίζω πως πολλοί δεν είναι) σε ποιούς να προσφέρω αυτό το έργο;
Και εάν αργότερα από ατύχημα καούν ζωντανοί άνθρωποι ποιος θα φταίει;
Τι να την κάνω την γνώση παραγωγής φθηνής ενέργειας εάν έχω μεγάλο βάρος και δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω;

Εάν ξεκινήσω να την εκμεταλλευτώ θα στραφούν εναντίων μου και ίσως πουν ότι είμαι ανήθικος.
Πολύ εύκολα θα μπορούσαν να με καταστρέψουν κατασκευάζοντας σενάριο που θα με οδηγούσε σε εξοντωτικά δικαστήρια/δίκες και εντέλει στον θάνατο. Γνωρίζω ότι έχει συμβεί σε άλλους.

Κάποιοι μου λένε
α> Σπύρο μας τα έπρηξες με την ενέργεια που δεν βλέπουμε. Γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι να ζεσταθούμε;
β> Εγώ που μένω σε διαμέρισμα και έχω οικογένεια με μικρά παιδιά δεν θέλω κάτι επικίνδυνο κοντά μου.
γ> Σκουλίκι, ξέρασε τα όλα. Εμπρός να λύσουμε το ενεργειακό.
δ> Για την οικονομία ρε γαμώτο. Από μέσα τους σκέφτονται τι καλά που θα ήταν να κάνουν το αμάξι τους πύραυλο..

Μέχρι τώρα εφάρμοζα την τακτική να μοιράζομαι γνώσεις και εμπειρίες δίχως οικονομικό κίνητρο/όφελος.
Άκουσα κι αυτό:
Έλα να προσπαθήσουμε μια επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα όπως επιδοτούμενη βιοτεχνία θερμαντικών σωμάτων, για την ανάπτυξη της χώρας και της τσέπης μας.
Αυτοί που το πρότειναν ξέρουν τον τρόπο να ανοίγουν επιχειρήσεις με ξένα λεφτά, να κάνουν την μπάζα τους σε περίοδο limit up και μετά να ρίχνουν μια κανονιά/πτώχευση.
Και πολύ σκασίλα της ανώνυμης εταιρίας οι υπάλληλοι που θα μείνουν απλήρωτοι στο δρόμο..

Όπως ξέρετε ή δεν ξέρετε το δίκτυο είναι γεμάτο από ιστοσελίδες και βίντεο σχετικά με την παραγωγή ενέργειας.
Είναι τόσοι πολλοί που πωλούν σχετικά προϊόντα.
Θα έπρεπε να κατηγορηθούν όλοι αυτοί για ανευθυνότητα;

Για όλες αυτές τις ερωτήσεις δεν θέλω απαντήσεις. Είναι αυτονόητες. Είναι προσωπικά ερωτήματα.

----------


## spyropap

Ησυχία έχει αυτή η θέση ΗΗΟ στο δίκτυο.
Περίεργο που τόσο λίγοι άνθρωποι, δικτυωμένοι χρήστες και ηλεκτρονικοί δεν δείχνουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον για την παραγωγή και καύση αερίων.

Περίπου δύο χρόνια που προσπαθώ και γράφω εμπειρίες μου δεν βρήκα πολλούς ομοϊδεάτες παρά λιγοστούς ενδιαφερόμενους.
Εκ πρώτης φαίνεται ότι είναι λίγοι αυτοί που πιστεύουν ότι με ηλεκτρόλυση μπορούμε να έχουμε παραγωγή αερίων τέτοια ώστε αυτά να είναι αρκετά και χρήσιμα σε κινητήρες εσωτερικής καύσης.

Κι όμως τα νούμερα των εμφανίσεων/αναγνώσεων δείχνουν ότι κάποιοι διαβάζουν αυτά που γράφω.
Ίσως το κάνουν επειδή προσπαθούν να μάθουν σχετικά, ή γιατί αρέσουν τα ποιήματα μου, ίσως επειδή θέλουν να μάθουν εάν οι προσπάθειες μου έχουν επιτυχία ή αποτυχία ή απλά διαβάζουν ανοησίες για ψυχαγωγία..

Όπως και να έχει δεν πρέπει να απογοητεύσω τους αναγνώστες.
Ακόμα κι εάν δεν έχω μεγάλη επιτυχία που να μεταφράζεται σε οικονομικό όφελος, η παραγωγή και χρήση αερίων Η,Ο είναι ενασχόληση ζωντανή με εξελίξεις πολλές προσπάθειες και παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον.

Με την νεότερη τεχνολογία και χρήση νανοσωματιδίων και άλλων μεθόδων/υλικών μπορούμε να έχουμε ηλεκτρόλυση με υψηλό βαθμό απόδοσης/μετατροπής της ενέργειας.
Αυτό δεν είναι μόνο ελπίδες και όνειρα δικά μου αλλά και υπαρκτή τεχνολογική εξέλιξη όπως μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στο θέμα «εποχή του Υδρογόνου».

Έτσι για να μην θεωρήσει κανείς ότι θέλω να αποφύγω τον δεύτερο γύρο δοκιμών, υπόσχομαι ότι σύντομα θα παρουσιάσω την νέα γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ που κατασκεύασα και δοκιμή αυτής στο παλαίμαχο αμάξι μου.

Είναι αρκετές οι δοκιμές/μετρήσεις που έχω κάνει για βέλτιστη παραγωγή αερίων. Τώρα νομίζω πως με την νέα διάταξη ηλεκτρόδιων (περισσότερα) να καταναλώνουν λιγότερη ενέργεια με χρήση καλύτερου ηλεκτρολύτη το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι αξιόλογο.

Ένα σημαντικό λάθος που έκανα παλαιότερα είναι που μετρούσα την κατανάλωση βενζίνης του οχήματος και περίμενα να δω μείωση.
*Μειωμένη κατανάλωση βενζίνης δεν πρέπει να περιμένει κανείς με γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ σε αμάξι.*

Αυτό που πρέπει κάποιος να περιμένει είναι καλύτερη καύση του ίδιου καυσίμου με εμφανή την αύξηση στροφών του κινητήρα όταν τα αέρια είναι αρκετά.
Αύξηση στροφών με ίδια ποσότητα υγρού καυσίμου σημαίνει αύξηση της ταχύτητας; Μάλλον ναι αλλά εγώ ακόμα δεν το έχω διαπιστώσει.

Έτσι τώρα δεν μετρώ την βενζίνη αλλά τις στροφές με ψηφιακό στροφόμετρο.
Αυτή η μέτρηση γίνεται εύκολα με αμάξι να δουλεύει στο ρελαντί και τις γεννήτριες μου
(παλαιά και νέα) να αποδίδουν αέρια δεχόμενες εξωτερική τροφοδοσία.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν παίρνω ρεύμα από τον εναλλάκτη αφού διαπίστωσα ότι αυτό δεν είναι έξυπνο.

Σίγουρα κάποιοι θα σκεφτούν ότι ένα σύστημα που δεν παίρνει τροφοδοσία από το αμάξι δεν είναι αυτό που θα ήθελαν. Δεν με σταματούν αυτές οι γνώμες.
Δεν έχω δέσμευση από που θα παίρνω την ενέργεια που χρησιμοποιώ. Θα πάρω ενέργεια από όπου με βολεύει για να επιτύχω τον σκοπό μου και να μετρήσω/αξιολογήσω εάν υπάρχει όφελος από την παραγωγή και καύση αερίων σε αμάξι.


Αναμείνατε τον 2ο γύρο δοκιμών. Μέχρι τότε δείτε κι αυτό
http://www.youtube.com/user/mikeerevna#p/a/u/0/CjC7-fOVzkY

----------


## spyropap

Η εορτάζουσα Φωτεινή (που είναι αδερφή της Χιονούλας, που είναι κόρη της Ασπρούλας) παρουσιάζει την καφετιέρα μοντέλο 2011!

Αυτό το σύστημα δεν φτιάχνει καφέ μπορεί όμως να κόβει/κολλά μέταλλα και με την φλόγα του να ζεσταίνει αυτούς που κρυώνουν. Δεν φαντάζομαι να κρυώνει κανείς με τα αστεία μου..

Ακόμα μπορεί να παράγει αέρια ΗΗΟ καύσιμα που είναι χρήσιμα σε περίπτωση που θέλετε να ανατινάξετε το σπίτι σας ή να αποτεφρωθείτε.

Ίσως αναρωτιέστε τι κάνει αυτή η ομορφιά μαζί μου. Είναι κόρη και σύντροφος μου, με βοηθά στο να μπορώ να αντέχω τα σκοτάδια του Χάους. Γνωστό πως τα ετερώνυμα έλκονται.

Τα εξαρτήματα αυτού του συστήματος συγκέντρωνα και έφτιαχνα χαλαρά περίπου έναν χρόνο.
Δεν θυμάμαι πόσο κόστισε..
Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε για τροφοδοσία προτίμησα έναν τοροειδή μετασχηματιστή από τα πιο ευπαθή παλμοτροφοδοτικά.
Είναι ένας μετασχηματιστής heavy metal που βγάζει 14V 28A (400W) σε γέφυρα 50Α που ψύχεται με ανεμιστήρα.
Είναι βέβαια κατάλληλος και για φόρτιση μεγάλων μπαταριών 12V αφού τον χρησιμοποιώ κι έτσι.
Ένα PWM στα 35 Α δίνει έξοδο με ρυθμιζόμενο πλάτος παλμών και συχνότητα.
Ένας μικρός μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοτεί τα LED φωτισμού και τον ανεμιστήρα της ψύκτρας.
Για τον αντιδραστήρα δεν έχω όρεξη να εξηγήσω λεπτομέρειες.
Το σύστημα έχει έναν ακόμα ανεμιστήρα που ψύχει τον αντιδραστήρα και παράγοντα επιτάχυνσης ηλεκτρόλυσης (δεν φαίνονται σε φωτό).

Μπορείτε να δείτε έξω από το κουτί medium tower pc την φλογοπαγίδα που προστατεύει τον αντιδραστήρα.
Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και μερικές βαλβίδες αντεπιστροφής αερίου για επιπλέον ασφάλεια.
Ένας φίλος που έχει τον μεταλλικό αντιδραστήρα που έδειξα στο #64 του βγήκε η ψυχή από το στόμα όταν είδε τον σωλήνα που οδηγεί στο φλόγιστρο να μπλαβίζει (είχε περάσει μέσα η φλόγα).
Οι βαλβίδες αντεπιστροφής και η φλογοπαγίδα τον έσωσαν.

Η καφετιέρα μου δεν έχει ενδεικτικά όργανα, έχει όμως μεγάλη απόδοση και αγαθό πνεύμα για προστασία.
Δεν μου περισσεύουν χρήματα για displays. Άλλωστε ένα πολύμετρο κάνει αυτά και άλλα..
Η κατανάλωση είναι μικρότερη από 300W αφού δεν είναι έξυπνο να οδηγεί κάποιος τον αντιδραστήρα με πολλά βολτ (διαβρώνονται γρηγορότερα τα ηλεκτρόδια).
Το σύστημα αυτό έχει σταθερή λειτουργία και θερμοκρασία ηλεκτρολύτη περί τους 40 βαθμούς με μισή ώρα λειτουργίας.
Για ηλεκτρολύτη βάζω απιονισμένο νερό. Εάν θέλω περισσότερη παραγωγή Η χρησιμοποιώ και πρόσθετες ουσίες.

Αργότερα θα δείξω πως αυτό το σύστημα τροφοδοτεί έναν μικρό βενζινοκινητήρα ενός ίππου από χλοοκοπτικό που παίρνει εμπρός με βενζίνη αλλά έπειτα κλείνω την βενζίνη και λειτουργεί μόνο με ΗΗΟ.
Θα το δοκιμάσω και στο αυτοκίνητο μου αλλά αυτό δεν θα επιφέρει οικονομία παρά μόνο αύξηση στροφών.

Λοιπόν έχουμε κι άλλα πράγματα να κάνουμε εκτός από ΗΗΟ. 
Αυτό το θέμα έχει λίγους ενδιαφερόμενους και αργή εξέλιξη. Καλύτερα..


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20901 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20902Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20903

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20904Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20905Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20906

----------

hukgys (13-06-11)

----------


## spyropap

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20907Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20908
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20909Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20910

----------


## taxideytis

μ'αρέσει...το θέμα είναι οτι δεν καταλαβαίνω πολλά απο τα υλικά που χρησιμοποιείς...ειδικά το κουτί είναι όλα τα λεφτά...

----------


## flo3

:Smile: Καλώς σας βρήκα! Είμαι και εγώ, spyropap, θαυμαστής του hho αν και σε αρχικό στάδιο. Προς το παρόν, είμαι σε στάδιο έρευνας και χαίρομαι που βρήκα και ελληνικές προσπάθειες.
Στόχο έχω να κάνω ένα φλογιστράκι, υποβοήθηση θέρμανσης κατοικίας και τελικά τροφοδοσία αυτοκινήτου αποκλειστικά με hho. 
Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις πληροφορίες και τα links που έχετε μοιραστεί μέχρι τώρα. Σύντομα αρχίζω και εγώ τις καρασκευές, οπότε θα τα λέμε.

flo3.

----------


## spyropap

Καλώς τον Ορέστη
Πριν αρχίσεις κατασκευές κάτσε να διαβάσεις λίγη θεωρία ίσως σε εμπνεύσει.
Αύριο θα γράψω εδώ για ένα σημαντικό παράγοντα αποδοτικής ηλεκτρόλυσης.
Σήμερα έχω όρεξη για βανίλια

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dup6K...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw1sY0MaPfQ

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα σπυρο ("spyropap"). Εχεις κανει μεγαλες προσπαθειες,αληθεια με εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια και τον αποδοτικοτερο τροπο παραγωγης ,ποση ηλεκτρικη ισχυ χρειαζεται για να λειτουργησει αυτ/το εστω στο "ρελαντι"με τη βενζινη
κλειστη; 
   Εχεις δοκιμασει να φτασεις το πειραμα μεχρι εκει
που δεν παει;στο μεγιστο του μεγίστου;Να δεις θ'αναψει η μηχανη; 
       Σιγουρα θα'χεις ακουσει για τον "μαγο" του νερου "stanley mayers" με "video" στο "youtube"
οπου διατεινονταν πως κινουνταν μονο με νερο.
Αφου εκλεισε συμβολαιο με το στρατο της αμερικης
την επομενη τον βρηκαν νεκρο απο τροφικη δηλητηριαση (ετσι ειπαν,τυχαιο δε νομιζω).
Κατι ειχε βρει...
  Οποτε μπορεις απαντησε αν θελεις στα ερωτηματα.

                           φιλικα,Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).

----------


## spyropap

Όχι δεν είναι μεγάλη η προσπάθεια μου. Θα έλεγα ότι είναι μικρομεσαία.
Μεγαλύτερος αντιδραστήρας θα ακολουθήσει βεβαίως, βεβαίως..

O Stan Meyer έφυγε και ησύχασε το 98. Μετά το θάνατο του πολλοί κέρδισαν πουλώντας το έργο του.
Ακόμα και σήμερα πουλάνε τέτοια σχέδια και βιβλία. Τι πρέπει να πω; Ζωή σε λόγου μας..
Ίσως μετά την απελευθέρωση από την σάρκα να αποκτήσουν αξία τα ποιήματα μου.

Το έγραψα πιο πάνω ότι το τροφοδοτικό μου είναι ικανό για 400W.
Όμως δεν ρίχνω όλο το εύρος παλμών/ισχύ επάνω στα ηλεκτρόδια.
Με λιγότερη ισχύ περίπου 350W και συχνότητα στα 900hz έχω την πιο ικανή/οικονομική 
παραγωγή αερίων που μέτρησα ως 5.5 λίτρα το λεπτό.
Η παραγωγή αερίων κορυφώνεται στα 900hz και δεν αυξάνεται με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα.
Αυτό όμως έχει σχέση με το μέγεθος, τα υλικά και την κατασκευή των ηλεκτροδίων.
Σε έναν άλλο αντιδραστήρα μου τα στοιχεία διαφέρουν.

Με περισσότερη ισχύ έχουμε αύξηση των αερίων αλλά και σημαντική διάβρωση των ηλεκτροδίων.
Ακόμα έχουμε αύξηση θερμοκρασίας εντός του αντιδραστήρα. Αυτά δεν τα θέλουμε.
Λογικό είναι να μην δίνουμε περισσότερη ισχύ από αυτή που αντέχει εάν δεν θέλουμε να 
καταλήξουν τα inox ηλεκτρόδια άχρηστα όπως αυτά

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21021

----------


## spyropap

*Ενεργειακές δονήσεις – Αυτό ταλάντωση*

Κάποιοι γνωρίζουν τις περίφημες λυχνίες EL-504 και 6146 που τις χρησιμοποιούσαμε κάποτε στους πομπούς ΑΜ, FM χρησιμοποιώντας αυτές ως ενισχυτές που ήταν η βασική τους δουλειά και σε αυτοταλάντωτους πομπούς μικρομεσαίας ισχύος!

Αρκετές ηλεκτρονικές εφαρμογές έχουν σχέση με το φαινόμενο της αυτοταλάντωσης το χρησιμοποιούν επί σκοπού ή εμφανίζεται σαν παρασιτικό στοιχείο που εξασθενεί τα υλικά ενός κυκλώματος όταν αυτό δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο να αυτοταλαντώνει.

Συνήθως η αυτοταλάντωση σε ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα προκαλεί παρεμβολές συχνοτήτων, αυθόρμητη εκπομπή και θόρυβο.
Εφαρμογή: http://www.cheapart.gr/gr/ektheseis/10/10_suono.htm

Το φαινόμενο της αυτοταλάντωσης έχει άμεση σχέση με την παραγωγή δονήσεων, ηχητικών κυμάτων (καμπανισμός) και άλλων ανώτερων συχνοτήτων.
Κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι είναι το κλειδί για αποδοτική παραγωγή ενέργειας.
Η λογική είναι ότι μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε τις ενεργειακές δονήσεις.

Μεταξύ γης και ιονόσφαιρας υπάρχει ένας μεγάλος πυκνωτής, ένας πόλος η γη ο άλλος πόλος η ιονόσφαιρα. 
Μέσα στο ηλεκτρικό πεδίο του πυκνωτή κυκλοφορούν ενεργειακά σήματα/δονήσεις και όχι μόνο.
Έτσι αυτά αντανακλούνται και διαδίδονται σε όλη την Γη και ένα μέρος τους χάνεται στο Σύμπαν. 
Αντικείμενα και πλάσματα δέχονται αυτές τις ενεργειακές δονήσεις λίγο ή πολύ άσχετα με την απόσταση που τα χωρίζει. 
Έτσι έχουμε επαγωγικό συντονισμό με αυτή την μορφή ενέργειας. 
Αρκετοί πιστεύουν ότι η επιρροή και η δράση των ενεργειακών δονήσεων έχει αποτελέσματα.

Οι Θιβετιανοι κατέχουν από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων γνώση σχετική με διαχείριση ενέργειας και ενεργειακές δονήσεις.
Πιστεύουν ότι τα επτά σημεία ενεργειακά κέντρα του σώματος «τσάκρας» ενεργούν σαν κεραίες, που μας μεταφέρουν ενεργειακές δονήσεις- πληροφορίες και μας συνδέουν με όσα συμβαίνουν στο περιβάλλον, τη φύση και το σύμπαν...

Εάν ενδιαφέρεστε για αυτές τις αντιλήψεις μπορείτε να δείτε χειροποίητα μεταλλικά μπολ (Tibetan Singing Bowls) που κατασκευάζουν και χρησιμοποιούν στο διαλογισμό, για θεραπευτικούς αλλά και για ακουστικούς σκοπούς.
Αυτά τα μπολ έχουν κατάλληλη κατασκευή και όταν ενεργοποιούνται προκαλούν ενεργειακές δονήσεις και φαινόμενο αυτοταλάντωσης.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdOJZDWJkuk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYRwPM1Jhog&feature=fvwrel

Πως συλλέγουμε αυτήν την ενέργεια και πως την χρησιμοποιούμε;
Καταρχήν θα πρέπει να πιστέψουμε στην ύπαρξη αυτού του είδους ενέργειας και στο ενδεχόμενο να είναι χρήσιμη.
Έτσι προχωράμε στο πειραματικό στάδιο της συλλογής, μέτρησης και απόδειξης.

Η ιδέα μου βρήκε εφαρμογή στην παραγωγή αερίων ΗΗΟ.
Πειραματίστηκα με ηλεκτρόδια που να μπορούν να εκμεταλλεύονται αυτοταλάντωση.
Έτσι θεωρητικά αλλά και πρακτικά φαίνεται ότι:
Με ηλεκτρόδια που έχουν την παρακάτω διάταξη μπορούμε να έχουμε αποδοτικότερη ηλεκτρόλυση και περισσότερη παραγωγή αερίων.
(1-) , (Α+) , (2-) , (Β+) , (3-)

Με ένα ηλεκτρόδιο να ενεργοποιείται εναλλάξ με θετική τροφοδοσία όπως (Α+) κ (Β+) έχουμε παραγωγή Υδρογόνου σε όλα τα αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια (1-), (2-), (3-)
Έτσι φαίνεται ότι με ελεγχόμενη σε συχνότητα εναλλαγή θετικών παλμών παίρνουμε την ίδια ενέργεια από τα αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια αλλά με την μισή κατανάλωση.
Διότι όταν είναι ενεργό το ηλεκτρόδιο (Α+) αυτό προκαλεί ηλεκτρόλυση στα αρνητικά (1-), (2-) αλλά και (3-) που αυτοταλαντώνει.
Άλλωστε το διηλεκτρικό στοιχείο του νερού είναι κατάλληλο πυκνωτικό μέσο.

Με την εφαρμογή της αυτοταλάντωσης αλλά και μερικά ακόμα στοιχεία που βρήκα πειραματιζόμενος, παράγω καύσιμα αέρια καταναλώνοντας όσο δυνατόν λιγότερη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια.

Τα ηλεκτρόδια που κατασκευάζω δεν έχουν σχέση με τα έτοιμα προϊόντα που πωλούνται στις αγορές.
Κανένα ηλεκτρόδιο από αυτά που μπορεί κάποιος να αγοράσει δεν είναι σχεδιασμένο για αποδοτική ηλεκτρόλυση.
Θα έλεγα ότι όσα έχω δει να χρησιμοποιούν άλλοι είναι ενεργοβόρα και εντέλει μη αποδοτικά.
Γι αυτό προειδοποιώ τους ενδιαφερόμενους για τέτοια προϊόντα ότι με αυτά δεν θα έχουν όφελος.

Όφελος με αποδοτική ηλεκτρόλυση υπάρχει αλλά δεν θα έρθει να λύσει το οικονομικό πρόβλημα των ανθρώπων.
Το όφελος θα ήταν σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο εάν άλλαζε η ενεργειακή πολιτική και μαζί με αυτήν όλοι όσοι την υποστηρίζουν.
Πολλά είναι αυτά που χρειάζονται βελτίωση/αλλαγές και ποιος να αποφασίσει, ποιος να κάνει;
Εμείς και Εσείς…

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε Σπυρο ("spyropap").Απο τα γραφομενα σου, καταλαβαινω οτι ψαχνεις την αληθεια...
       Αν δεις τους θολους στους ναους του θιβετ,θα διαπιστωσεις οτι προκειται για εξελιγμενα πηνια τεσλα.
       Η "φωτια που χωρις κοπο αποκταται" που εδωσε ο προμηθεας στους ανθρωπους,συγγενευει πολυ με αυτα.
        Ψαξε..... ερευνησε,πειραματισου... Και να'σαι
βεβαιος οτι αυτο που θα βρεις θα σε ανταμοιψει.  

 Γραφεις οτι: " παίρνουμε την ίδια ενέργεια από τα αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια αλλά με την μισή κατανάλωση."

 Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης:
Η συχνοτητα παραμενει χαμηλα κοντα στο 1KHz;

       Ακομη γραφεις πως:
"Με την εφαρμογή της αυτοταλάντωσης αλλά και μερικά ακόμα στοιχεία που βρήκα πειραματιζόμενος, παράγω καύσιμα αέρια καταναλώνοντας όσο δυνατόν λιγότερη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια."

Το ερωτημα ειναι:
Ποση ενεργεια ("βαττ" και ταση) και ποσα λιτρα το
λεπτο;
     Τι μεγεθος/αριθμο/διακενο πλακων;
Ποσα λιτρα/λεπτο απαιτουνται για κινηση αυτ/του;

     Αν θελεις φιλε Σπυρο απαντησε στα ερωτηματα.

                    φιλικα:Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).

----------


## αθικτον

> Με λιγότερη ισχύ περίπου 350W και συχνότητα στα 900hz έχω την πιο ικανή/οικονομική 
> παραγωγή αερίων που μέτρησα ως 5.5 λίτρα το λεπτό.
> Η παραγωγή αερίων κορυφώνεται στα 900hz και δεν αυξάνεται με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα.



 
     Καλησπερα φιλε Σπυρο ("spyropap"). Το στοιχειο παραγωγης,παραμενει κρυο ή θερμαινεται λιγο;

----------


## spyropap

Στο #67 έγραψα

«Η κατανάλωση είναι μικρότερη από 300W αφού δεν είναι έξυπνο να οδηγεί κάποιος τον αντιδραστήρα με πολλά βολτ (διαβρώνονται γρηγορότερα τα ηλεκτρόδια).
Το σύστημα αυτό έχει σταθερή λειτουργία και θερμοκρασία ηλεκτρολύτη περί τους 40 βαθμούς με μισή ώρα λειτουργίας.
Αργότερα θα δείξω πως αυτό το σύστημα τροφοδοτεί έναν μικρό βενζινοκινητήρα ενός ίππου από χλοοκοπτικό που παίρνει εμπρός με βενζίνη αλλά έπειτα κλείνω την βενζίνη και λειτουργεί μόνο με ΗΗΟ.
Θα το δοκιμάσω και στο αυτοκίνητο μου αλλά αυτό δεν θα επιφέρει οικονομία παρά μόνο αύξηση στροφών»

Με την λογική ότι με 5.5 λίτρα ΗΗΟ λειτουργώ κινητήρα 27cc 0.75ΚW (1hp)
πόσα λίτρα χρειάζομαι για αμάξι 1000cc ;
1000/27*5.5=203.7 απάντηση: περισσότερα από 200 λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό για ένα μικρό αμάξι.
Αλλά αυτός ο υπολογισμός είναι πολύ πρόχειρος. Μάλλον δεν είναι έτσι.

Πώς να συγκρίνω το μοτέρ του χλοοκοπτικού με αυτό του αυτοκινήτου –δεν είναι ούτε καν παρόμοιοι..
Ο πρόχειρος αυτός υπολογισμός δείχνει όμως (όχι με ακρίβεια) τα μεγέθη.

200 λίτρα ΗΗΟ είναι υπερβολική ποσότητα ΗΗΟ για κάθε μικρή γεννήτρια.
Δεν γνωρίζω κάποιο σύστημα που να παράγει τόσα πολλά αέρια σε πραγματικό χρόνο.
Ο διαχωρισμός και αποθήκευση αερίων είναι μια άλλη ιστορία -δεν θα ασχοληθώ εδώ με αυτήν.
Θα δείξω όμως στο θέμα “εποχή του Υδρογόνου” άλλα συστήματα που κάνουν διαχωρισμό και αποθήκευση.

Τα βολτ του αντιδραστήρα ρυθμίζονται με το εύρος παλμών από 13.5V μέγιστο στα 11V που το λειτουργώ.
Έτσι λοιπόν με κατανάλωση 28A μετά από μισή ώρα η θερμοκρασία ήταν σχεδόν 40 βαθμοί σύμφωνα με ένα θερμόμετρο που έβαλα στο πλαστικό κουτί του αντιδραστήρα.
Επειδή από πίσω υπάρχει ανεμιστήρας ψύξης η θερμοκρασία δεν ανέβηκε σημαντικά στην μία ώρα.
Έτσι θεωρώ ότι είναι σταθερή/χλιαρή. Βέβαια αυτό αλλάζει ανάλογα με το εύρος παλμών/κατανάλωση.
Θα βάλω και στο πλάι έναν ακόμα ανεμιστήρα.

Δεν θα φθάσω το μηχάνημα στα όρια του γιατί δεν θέλω να λιώσει το δοχείο.
Κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες δεν θα δώσω, θα δώσω όμως μια σημαντική πληροφορία.
Μην φτιάξει κανείς τέτοιο, οι βαλβίδες αντεπιστροφής είναι μάπα. Μου έσκασε η φλογοπαγίδα…

Και μια που το ανέφερες, δείτε την ανεπτυγμένη αρχιτεκτονική Θιβετιανικων ναών
Αυτή επιτρέπει την ροή του τσι/ενέργειας για βέλτιστο συντονισμό.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21058Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21059

----------


## αθικτον

> Μην φτιάξει κανείς τέτοιο, οι βαλβίδες αντεπιστροφής είναι μάπα. Μου έσκασε η φλογοπαγίδα…



Η φλογοπαγιδα σου εσκασε,γιατι υπηρχε το δικαιωμα να γινει...
μπορει οι βαλβιδες να μην ηταν καλες και αν και ειχες βαλει δυο,
δεν μπορεσες να τ'αποφυγεις ...
Σ'ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου,εμαθα ουσιαστικα πραγματα.Απογοητευτικα βεβαια,γιατι πιστευα πως με συχνοτητα μπορουσε να γινει παραγωγη
υδραεριου (μ'αρεσει αυτη η πρωτοτυπη ονομασια) σε πραγματικο χρονο,για αυτοκινητο χωρις βενζινη,με σχετικα μικρη χρηση ηλεκτρικης ισχυος.
Περιμενω με αγωνια τα επομενα,βελτιωτικα πειραματα σου,τα οποια παρουσιαζουν ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερον.
    Περα απ'αυτα,σε καποιο μηνυμα σου εγραψες οτι φορτιζεις το διαστημοπλοιο σου. Πιστευω πως επιθυμεις ν'ασχοληθεις με κινητηρες
δινης...
Επισης,το λευκο περιστερι συμβολιζει το αγιο πνευμα.

 "Η κατανοησις του ωμεγα οδηγει στο θεό".


  φιλικα,Γεωργιος, (αθικτον).

----------


## spyropap

Μάλλον θα διάβασες στο θέμα Α.Π.Ε. για τον κβαντικό κινητήρα που ετοιμάζω.
Η εφαρμογή αυτή έχει παγώσει κάπου στην μέση διότι τώρα προσπαθώ να τελειώσω την 
μετατροπή εναλλάκτη αυτοκινήτου σε δυναμό (PMG).
Σκοπεύω να το κοτσάρω επάνω στον κινητήρα ενός ίππου για να μην δουλεύει τσάμπα το μηχάνημα, 
να ξοδεύει την ενέργεια για πλάκα.. J

+
Διαβάστε να μάθετε όλα όσα θα θέλατε να με ρωτήσετε. Κι εγώ από εκεί έμαθα αρκετά.

Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο
Σχολή Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών/Τομέας Θερμότητας

ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟΥ ΩΣ ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΠΗΓΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ
Διπλωματική εργασία: Μιχάλης Ι. Βαλάκας  Αθήνα, 2007
http://dspace.lib.ntua.gr/handle/123456789/857
valakasm_hydrogen .pdf


Για αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται για την αποθήκευση του Υδρογόνου υπάρχουν αρκετές μελέτες.
http://openarchives.gr/search/%CE%91%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%B8%CE%AE%CE%BA%CE%B5%CF%85%C  F%83%CE%B7%20%CF%85%CE%B4%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%B3%CF%8C%  CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## αθικτον

> Μάλλον θα διάβασες στο θέμα Α.Π.Ε. για τον κβαντικό κινητήρα που ετοιμάζω.



Δεν το διαβασα πουθενα ,απλως το συμπερανα, καταλαβα οτι αναζητας την κορυφη, την απαγορευμενη γνωση..

----------


## spyropap

Ποιά γνώση είπες; Την απαγορευμένη; Χμ αυτόν τον χαρακτηρισμό νομίζω χρησιμοποιεί και ο Λιάκος 
για να πουλά σενάρια.
Στα καβείρια και ελευσίνια μυστήρια απαγόρευαν την είσοδο των αμύητων στους ιερούς χώρους.
Κι εγώ δεν βάζω στην ζωή μου και στο τηλέφωνο μου αντίθετους με αυτά που πρεσβεύω.

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι αναζητώ το ιδανικό, το ουτοπιστικό, το ανέφικτο.
Γιατί δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον να ψάχνεις αυτό που είναι μπρος στα μάτια σου.
Κάποτε κορόιδευα την γριά που έψαχνε τα γυαλιά της που τα φόραγε. Η καημένη τα είχε χάσει..

Όμως όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει. Έτσι κι ένας φίλος που πηγαίνει τακτικά σε αναζήτηση κρυμμένου θησαυρού με GPS, βρίσκει τάπερ που περιέχουν άλλες φορές συμβολικά δώρα άλλες φορές σ κατά.

Όποιος υπολογίζει με βάση τα γνωστά δεδομένα και νομίζει ότι υπολόγισε σωστά έχει άγνοια των μυστήριων του αχανούς.

----------


## flo3

Σχετικά με τα απαιτούμενα λίτρα ΗΗΟ για τη λειτουργία κινητήρα αυτοκινήτου αποκλειστικά με αέριο, στο παρακάτω βίντεο, το όχημα φαίνεται να λειτουργεί (στο ρελαντί) με 5 λίτρα /λεπτό. 
Δείτε το βίντεο :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1MeR4My6XA

----------


## spyropap

Το παραπάνω βίντεο δείχνει ένα δυνατό σύστημα παραγωγής ΗΗΟ με πολλά ερωτηματικά.
Δείχνει τον μεγάλο αντιδραστήρα που όπως λέει αποτελείται από 5 μικρότερα τμήματα του 1 λίτρου όπως αυτό που φαίνεται στην ιστοσελίδα τους και που πωλούν στην αμερική προς 700$ το ένα.
Θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ ακριβό προϊόν αφού έχω δει παρόμοιο γαλλικής προέλευσης με 140ε.

Λέει ότι το κάθε τμήμα του τραβάει 20Α και πιθανόν συνολικά να φθάνει τα 120 Α με την τροφοδοσία να παίρνει από εναλλάκτη μεγάλου οχήματος.
Αφού αυτή η εταιρία έχει και πουλά ειδικά τροφοδοτικά γιατί δεν φαίνονται κάπου κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας;
Ίσως για την συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή να μην χρησιμοποιεί ειδικό τροφοδοτικό. Περίεργο να έχει τέτοιο σύστημα και να μην το τροφοδοτεί με την αποδοτική μέθοδο PWM.

Ακόμα στο χρονικό σημείο 3:50 λέει ότι για να δείχνει ο μετρητής 5 λίτρα έχει αλλάξει τον χρονισμό (ποιόν χρονισμό; )
διότι δίχως αυτό θα έδειχνε μέγιστο 20 λίτρα και δεν θα μπορούσε να μετρήσει την κατανάλωση ως 5 λίτρα.

Μια ακόμα βασική πληροφορία που είναι ασαφής είναι η πίεση της γεννήτριας που έχει πιεσόμετρο αλλά δεν το δείχνει.
Εάν αυτός ο αντιδραστήρας είναι μεταλλικός (έτσι φαίνεται) πιθανόν να σηκώνει πίεση και να αποδίδει τα αέρια σταδιακά και ελεγχόμενα.

Αυτό δεν είναι ένα σύστημα που το βάζεις στο αμάξι και βγαίνεις στον δρόμο.
Είναι ένα πειραματικό σύστημα και πιθανόν επικίνδυνο. Για να το αποκτήσει κάποιος πρέπει να δώσει περίπου 4000$ χρήματα με τα οποία αγοράζει ένα καλό μεταχειρισμένο αυτοκίνητο.

Σκόπιμα έχουν απενεργοποιήσει τα σχόλια αφού αυτό είναι ένα εντελώς διαφημιστικό βίντεο που ψαρεύει υποψήφιους πελάτες.
Ακόμα και εάν έκαναν έκπτωση 50% δεν θα άξιζε να δώσετε τόσα χρήματα για ένα σύστημα που σε 1 χρόνο θα είναι σχεδόν άχρηστο.

Από προσωπική πείρα και με αποδεικτικά στοιχεία πιστεύω ότι όλα τα ηλεκτρόδια είτε είναι inox είτε καλύτερα, διαβρώνονται σε τέτοιο βαθμό που χάνουν την αποτελεσματικότητα τους σε διάστημα μερικών μηνών!
Μην φανταστείτε ότι δίνουν εγγυήσεις για τέτοια προϊόντα που δεν επιτρέπεται καν η χρήση τους.

Ποιό ΚΤΕΟ θα περνούσε ένα αμάξι που φορά τέτοιο σύστημα; Ακόμα και σε έλεγχο στο δρόμο εάν κάνει η τροχαία και διαπιστώσει τέτοιες αλχημίες δεν γλυτώνετε το πρόστιμο για τροποποίηση οχήματος μη ενδεδειγμένη. Πόσα να χρεώνουν άραγε;

Όχι, με 5 λίτρα δεν λειτουργεί κινητήρας αυτοκινήτου. Λειτουργεί όμως ένας μικρός δίχρονος όπως 27cc

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε σπυρο ("spyropap"). Μια σιγουρη δοκιμη ,για να αποδειχτει η οφελειμοτητα του υδρογονου,θα ηταν η χρηση του σε ηλεκτρογεννητρια. Τα 5λιτρα/λεπτο με 180w,ισως μπορουν να κινησουν γεννητρια 2kw των 150ευρω απο το "πρακτικερ",(εχω μια 4kw). Αν αποδειχτει οτι εστω μπορει να παραξει ρευμα περισσοτερο,απο οσο χρειαζεται για να τροφοδοτησει τις κυψελες,τοτε κι'αλλοι ερευνητες θα προχωρησουν σε μελετες για ενα συστημα ρευματος με υδρογονο,πιο "βατο"και αποδοτικοτερο απο τις κυψελες καυσιμου.Συν το γεγονος,οτι οι δοκιμες γινονται εξ ολοκληρου εντος σπιτιου, ενω το αυτοκινητο θελει πειραματα σε εξωτερικο χωρο.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλησπερα φιλε σπυρο ("spyropap"). Μια σιγουρη δοκιμη ,για να αποδειχτει η οφελειμοτητα του υδρογονου,θα ηταν η χρηση του σε ηλεκτρογεννητρια. Τα 5λιτρα/λεπτο με 180w,ισως μπορουν να κινησουν γεννητρια 2kw των 150ευρω απο το "πρακτικερ",(εχω μια 4kw). Αν αποδειχτει οτι εστω μπορει να παραξει ρευμα περισσοτερο,απο οσο χρειαζεται για να τροφοδοτησει τις κυψελες,τοτε κι'αλλοι ερευνητες θα προχωρησουν σε μελετες για ενα συστημα ρευματος με υδρογονο,πιο "βατο"και αποδοτικοτερο απο τις κυψελες καυσιμου.Συν το γεγονος,οτι οι δοκιμες γινονται εξ ολοκληρου εντος σπιτιου, ενω το αυτοκινητο θελει πειραματα σε εξωτερικο χωρο.
> 
> φιλικα,Γεωργιος,(αθικτον).




 ΠΩ -πω... Τι είπες βρε φίλε τώρα ?? ΤΡΕΛΗ ΙΔΕΑ....Να βάλεις μια ΗΗΟ των 180w και να τροφοδοτήσεις μία ηλεκτρογεννήτρια των 2 KVA... ΠΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ..... ΤΕΛΕΙΟ. Δηλαδή θα έχεις 1,8 KVA περίπου, οφέλιμη ενέργεια....
 Καθόμαστε και χτυπιώμαστε με χαζο-ηλιακά στοιχεια και ανεμογεννήτριες για να πάρουμε 200 - 300 βαττάκια...
 Απορώ πώς δεν το έχει σκεφτεί η NASA μέχρι τώρα. Κάθετε και ασχολείτε με πυρηνικούς κινητήρες και γεννήτριες για να τροφοδοτήσει τους διαστημικους σταθμούς.....

 (Βρε πηγένετε να ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΠΡΩΤΑ και μετά ασχοληθείτε με τέτοια πράγματα. Αν δεν διαβάσετε ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να σας έρθει επιφήτιση απο το πουθενα και να γίνετε διάνειες και παντογνώστες. Τα θαύματα ΤΕΛΟΣ. . Αντε και με συγχήσατε πρωινιάτικα...)

----------


## spyropap

Γιατί συγχύζεσαι βρε Σωτήρη βλέπεις κάποιον σοβαρό λόγο; Μην σκας γι αυτούς που ψάχνουν, να λυπάσαι γι αυτούς που δεν κάνουν.

+
Γιώργο έγραψες "Η κατανόησις του ωμέγα οδηγεί στο θεό".
Διαφορετικά “μετά το Ωμέγα είναι το Άλφα ή το Χάος” κοσμοθεωρία που αποδέχομαι.

Έγραψες "Τα 5λιτρα/λεπτο με 180w,ισως μπορουν να κινησουν γεννητρια 2kw των 150ευρω απο το "πρακτικερ",(εχω μια 4kw). Αν αποδειχτει οτι εστω μπορει να παραξει ρευμα περισσοτερο απο οσο χρειαζεται"
Έχεις στο νου σου μηχανή αέναης κίνησης. Καλό είναι να έχεις φαντασία και πίστη. Με προβλήματα όπως η φθορά τι να κάνουμε;
Γεννήτριες αερίων ΗΗΟ inox316 αχρηστεύονται γρήγορα. Το ωραίο είναι η αρχή του αποτρόπαιου..
Είναι μεγάλη χαρά να ανοίγεις ένα dry cell μετά από ένα χρόνο λειτουργίας και να διαπιστώνεις ότι είναι άχρηστο με διαβρωμένα ηλεκτρόδια και φθαρμένα λάστιχα.

Η γεννήτρια που παρουσίασα, που δεν είναι τύπου dry cell, που χρησιμοποιεί ειδικές τεχνικές για αποδοτική ηλεκτρόλυση έχει κατανάλωση 300-350W που θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ χαμηλή. 
Με αυτήν την ενέργεια μετατρέπει σε >5λίτρα το λεπτό μετρημένα με αξιόπιστο σύστημα μέτρησης που εμπιστεύομαι καθώς έφτιαξα εγώ και λειτουργεί άψογα (βλέπε #62 φωτό 5).

Μια άλλη γεννήτρια με δύο συστοιχίες ηλεκτροδίων να λειτουργούν εναλλάξ και χαμηλή τάση 6V, ειδικό παλμοτροφοδοτικό με διαμόρφωση συχνότητας, είχε κατανάλωση ως 200W αλλά και χαμηλότερη απόδοση. Αυτήν την γεννήτρια αποσυναρμολόγησα για να χρησιμοποιήσω τα ηλεκτρόδια στην νέα.

Η κατανάλωση δεν είναι σταθερή και αυξάνεται με τον χρόνο που λειτουργεί κάθε γεννήτρια.
Έτσι στην αρχή μια γεννήτρια καταναλώνει το μισό απ ότι μετά από 1 ώρα λειτουργίας που ζεσταίνεται.

Δεν είναι λογικά εφικτό μια τέτοια γεννήτρια να μπορεί να κινήσει μοτέρ 2KW ή περισσότερο που γράφεις.
Μια άλλη όμως αρκετά μεγαλύτερη όπως αυτή του Μ.Καλογεράκη μπορεί (βλέπε λινκ σε #66).
Η δικιά μου τα κουτσοκαταφέρνει με μοτέρ 27cc 0.75KW. Θέλω να βάλω κι εγώ σύστημα injection, αργότερα.

Οι ερευνητές ανά τον κόσμο ασχολούνται και προσπαθούν για αποδοτική ηλεκτρόλυση για εκατοντάδες χρόνια!
Όμως υπάρχουν εξελίξεις και πρόοδος όπως και νέας τεχνολογίας υλικά.
Ελπίζουμε ότι οι μπαταρίες με τεχνολογία άνθρακα και νανοσωμάτια όπως της firefly να κάνουν καλύτερη τροφοδοσία σε οχήματα που θα είναι ελαφριά, θα έχουν κινητήρες περιστροφικούς και όχι παλινδρομικούς και θα παράγουν/καίνε Υδρογόνο όπως ο προμηθέας http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=335365
Στο εθνικό μετσόβειο πολυτεχνείο αυτά και άλλα σπουδαία κάνουν οι φοιτητές. Πολλά συγχαρητήρια τους αξίζουν.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Γιατί συγχύζεσαι βρε Σωτήρη βλέπεις κάποιον σοβαρό λόγο; Μην σκας γι αυτούς που ψάχνουν, να λυπάσαι γι αυτούς που δεν κάνουν.
> .
> .



 Καλησπέρα Σπύρο,
 Το χειρότερο απο όλα είναι η ημιμάθεια. Είμαι ΥΠΕΡ της απόκτησης γνώσεων και της μάθησης αλλά με ΣΩΣΤΟ τρόπο.
 Μπράβο σε όλους όσους έχουν το μεράκι και το "ψάχνουν" το θέμα, αλλα με το ανάλογο διάβασμα και προσοχή.
 Δεν θέλω να θρηνήσουμε θύματα από έλειψη εγκεφάλου. Οσοι δεν έχουν διάθεση να το κάνουν ΣΩΣΤΑ, ας πάνε να μάθουν κέντημα, να κάνουν και την προίκα τους. Το ΗΗΟ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΙ σε λάθος χέρια και το ξέρεις καλά....

----------


## αθικτον

> ΠΩ -πω... Τι είπες βρε φίλε τώρα ?? ΤΡΕΛΗ ΙΔΕΑ....Να βάλεις μια ΗΗΟ των 180w και να τροφοδοτήσεις μία ηλεκτρογεννήτρια των 2 KVA... ΠΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ..... ΤΕΛΕΙΟ. Δηλαδή θα έχεις 1,8 KVA περίπου, οφέλιμη ενέργεια....
>  Καθόμαστε και χτυπιώμαστε με χαζο-ηλιακά στοιχεια και ανεμογεννήτριες για να πάρουμε 200 - 300 βαττάκια...
>  Απορώ πώς δεν το έχει σκεφτεί η NASA μέχρι τώρα. Κάθετε και ασχολείτε με πυρηνικούς κινητήρες και γεννήτριες για να τροφοδοτήσει τους διαστημικους σταθμούς.....
> 
>  (Βρε πηγένετε να ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΤΕ ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΠΡΩΤΑ και μετά ασχοληθείτε με τέτοια πράγματα. Αν δεν διαβάσετε ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να σας έρθει επιφήτιση απο το πουθενα και να γίνετε διάνειες και παντογνώστες. Τα θαύματα ΤΕΛΟΣ. Αφήστε τις βλακείες πρίν σκοτωθεί κανείς και κλαίμε θύματα. Αντε και με συγχήσατε πρωινιάτικα...)



Με στεναχωρεις,προσπαθησες και δε γινεται; 

Προφανως δεν διαβασες τι εγραψε ο φιλος σπυρος ("spyropap"):ειπε οτι μπορει να κινησει ενα μικρο αλυσοπριονο ή "σκουτερ"με 5λιτρα/λεπτο χωρις βενζινη.Το μοτερ που κινει την γεννητρια των 2kw εχει περιπου το μεγεθος αυτο, αρα μπορει να την βαλει μπρος( Με εξωτερικο ρευμα στο "cell" ).Μεχρι εδω,τα πραγματα ειναι δεδομενα που βγηκαν μετα απο πολυ κοπο μεσα απο το πειραμα του φιλου σπυρου. Ο νεος πειραματισμος ειναι απο δω και κατω δηλαδη:  Στη συνεχεια να τροφοδοτησει το "pwm" του "cell" απο τα πηνια της. Να δουμε θα σταθει ή θα σβησει κι αν σταθει,ποσο επιπλεον μπορει να δωσει.
Δεν ειπα οτι θα μας δωσει 2000w-180w ,αλλα ισως κατι να δωσει,εστω και λιγο θα ειναι ενδειξη οτι αξιζει
να γινει περαιτερω ερευνα.
 Αν η "nasa" το'χε βρει πιστευεις οτι θα στο'λεγε;
Ο "mayer" που το καταφερε τον'εφαγανε.
Οτι εχουνε βρει δε θα στο δωσουν, θα σου πουν ή πληρωσε πετρελαιο ή αγορασε πανακριβα ηλιακα. Θελουν να εξαρτασαι απο αυτους δεν το καταλαβαινεις;
Για δες στο "νετ" οι πυραυλοι "minuteman" τι τροφοδοσια εχουν.

Αντι να σχολιαζεις χωρις να διαβαζεις προσεκτικα τι γραφει ο αλλος ,καλυτερα θα ηταν να εργαστεις και'συ προς οφελος ολων ,να δωσεις ιδεες,να εφαρμοσεις τη φυσικη που ξερεις καλυτερα απο μενα που δεν ξερω ( κι ας ειχα 20 στο λυκειο ) .
 Σε παρακαλω να σβησεις τη φραση:    "Αφήστε τις βλακείες"   ,γιατι διαβαζει πολυς κοσμος και με προσβαλεις, χωρις να σ'εχω πειραξει .

----------


## SV1JRT

> Με στεναχωρεις,προσπαθησες και δε γινεται; 
> 
> Προφανως δεν διαβασες τι εγραψε ο φιλος σπυρος ("spyropap"):ειπε οτι μπορει να κινησει ενα μικρο αλυσοπριονο ή "σκουτερ"με 5λιτρα/λεπτο χωρις βενζινη.Το μοτερ που κινει την γεννητρια των 2kw εχει περιπου το μεγεθος αυτο, αρα μπορει να την βαλει μπρος( Με εξωτερικο ρευμα στο "cell" ).Μεχρι εδω,τα πραγματα ειναι δεδομενα που βγηκαν μετα απο πολυ κοπο μεσα απο το πειραμα του φιλου σπυρου. Ο νεος πειραματισμος ειναι απο δω και κατω δηλαδη:  Στη συνεχεια να τροφοδοτησει το "pwm" του "cell" απο τα πηνια της. Να δουμε θα σταθει ή θα σβησει κι αν σταθει,ποσο επιπλεον μπορει να δωσει.
> Δεν ειπα οτι θα μας δωσει 2000w-180w ,αλλα ισως κατι να δωσει,εστω και λιγο θα ειναι ενδειξη οτι αξιζει
> να γινει περαιτερω ερευνα.
>  Αν η "nasa" το'χε βρει πιστευεις οτι θα στο'λεγε;
> Ο "mayer" που το καταφερε τον'εφαγανε.
> Οτι εχουνε βρει δε θα στο δωσουν, θα σου πουν ή πληρωσε πετρελαιο ή αγορασε πανακριβα ηλιακα. Θελουν να εξαρτασαι απο αυτους δεν το καταλαβαινεις;
> Για δες στο "νετ" οι πυραυλοι "minuteman" τι τροφοδοσια εχουν.
> ...



 Γιώργο καλημέρα.
 Κατ' αρχην σου ζητώ συγνώμη. Δεν ειχα καμία προθεση να σε θίξω σε προσωπικό επίπεδο.

 Το σύστημα που αναφέρεις δυστηχώς ΔΕΝ είναι εφικτό και εχει αποδειχθεί ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ φορές οτι είναι αδύνατον να λειτουργήσει. Σ' αυτό αναφέρομαι οταν λέω ότι χρειάζετε ΔΙΑΒΑΣΜΑ.
 Για να εξηγήσω. Ενας απο τους βασικότερους νόμους της φυσικής είναι οτι η ενέργεια δέν δημιουργείτε ούτε καταστρέφετε.
 Διμιουργήθηκε κατα την στιγμή της δημιουργίας του σύμπαντος και είναι ΑΝΑΛΟΙΩΤΗ εκτοτε.
 Σ' αυτό δέν υπάρχει θέμα διαφωνίας. Θα ήταν σαν να διαφωνείς στο ότι η γή είναι σφαιρική ή στην ύπαρξη της βαρύτητας.
Δευτερον, δέν μπορείς να μετατρέψεις το 100% μιας ποσότητας ενέργειας απο την μία μορφή σε κάποια άλλη, γιατί πάντα υπάρχουν παράπλευρες απώλειες. (με την μορφή θερμότητας, τριβής κα.)

Μέχρι εδώ, έχουμε λοιπόν 2 βασικούς νόμους της φυσικής. 
1) Η ενέργεια ΔΕΝ δημιουργείτε. (απλά μετατρέπουμε ενέργεια από μία μορφή σε μία άλλη)
2) Είναι αδύνατον να μετατρέψουμε το 100% μιας ποσότητας ενέργειας σε μία άλλη.

 Τώρα, σε ενα κινητήρα εσωτερικής καύσης, αυτό που συμβαίνει πραγματικά, είναι μετατροπή ενέργειας απο την μία μορφή σε μία άλλη. Χοντρικα, ο κινητήρας παίρνει αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια με την μορφή καυσίμου. Την μετατρέπει σε ΧΗΜΙΚΗ ενέργεια μέσω της καύσης οπότε χάνει ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 30% της αποθηκευμένης ενέργειας στο καυσιμο με την μορφή ΘΕΡΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ.
 Στην συνέχεια, μετατρέπει την χημική ενέργεια σε ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗ, μέσω της πίεσης που ασκείτε στο έμβολο και χάνει άλλο 20% με 30% από την τριβή στά μέταλα, γρανάζια, ρουλεμαν κτλπ. ΗΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 60% ΑΡΘΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ.
 (Δεν υπολογίζω τις δευτερεύουσες απώλειες ενέργειας απο το δυναμό του κινητήρα και την ηλεκτρική του εγκατάσταση)

Στην συνέχεια, υπάρχει η μετατροπή της μηχανικής ενέργειας του κινητήρα σε ηλεκτρική από την γεννήτρια, οπου ΚΑΙ εδώ υπάρχει ΠΑΛΙ 20% με 30% απώλεια ενέργειας μέσω της τριβής στα εμβολα και τους άξωνες ΚΑΙ ένα 20% απο την μετατροπή της μηχανικής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική από τα πηνία. (αντίσταση χαλκού, θερμότητα κτλπ).

Μέχρι εδώ έχουμε περίπου απώλεις 70% - 80% της αρχικής ενέργειας που ήταν αποθηκευμένη στο καύσιμο. (αν δεν το πιστεύεις... ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΦΥΣΙΚΗ).

Πάμε τώρα στην μονάδα ΗΗΟ. Πόση πιστεύεις ότι είναι η απώλεια ενέργειας ?? Να βάλουμε 20% μιας και ΔΕΝ έχω άμεσα διαθέσιμα στοιχεία ?? (το υπόλοιπο γίνετε θερμότητα και άλλες μη οφέλιμες αντιδράσεις στην συσκευή. Πιστεύω ότι απώλεια 20% ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ αλλα δεν πειράζει)

 Δηλαδή, με απλά λόγια, απο τα 200W (κατα προσέγγιση) που δίνεις στην μονάδα ΗΗΟ, παίρνεις το 80% σε αέριο ΗΗΟ.
Με αυτό τοφοδοτείς μία γεννήτρια που έχει απώλεις μέχρι και 70% για να παράγει ηλεκτρισμό !!!!!
 Βάση ΠΟΙΑΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ θα λειτουργήσει το όλο σύστημα ?? ΔΕΝ ζητάω να παράγει και ενέργεια. Πες μου απλά αν πιστεύεις οτι μπορεί καν να λειτουργήσει. !!!!

 Φίλε μου, διαβάζω ΠΟΛΥ προσεκτικά και σκέφτομαι ΔΙΠΛΑ πριν απαντήσω. Εφόσον μου λές οτι είχες 20 στο λύκειο, την φυσική θα έπρεπε να την παίζεις στα δάχτυλα και να ξέρεις τους πλέων βασικότερους μόμους της...

 Ο λόγος που κάθομαι και σχολιάζω (και ασχολούμε με το θέμα) είναι για να ανοίξω τα μάτια σε όσους θέλουν να τα ανοίξουν και να μην χάνουν άσκοπα την ώρα τους σε ουτοπίες. Δέν είναι λογικό να προσπαθείς να ανακαλύψεις μια τετράγωνη ρόδα αυτοκινήτου και να υποστηρίζεις οτι είναι ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ απο τις στρογγυλές που έχουμε ώς σήμερα, απλά οι βιομηχανίες ελαστικών το κρατούσαν μυστικό ως τώρα για να κερδίζουν χρήμα. Οι ΝΟΜΟΙ της φυσικής είναι γνωστοί σε ΟΛΟΥΣ, οχι μονο στις βιομηχανίες. Γι αυτό είπα στο προηγουμενο πόστ μου ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ !!! Δεν έχει νόημα να αναλώνεστε σε πράγματα που εχουν ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΤΕΙ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΗΜΕΝΑ... Θέλετε να κάνετε έρευνα ?? ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ. Αλλά κάντε κάτι που ΣΤΕΚΕΙ.. Μην προσπαθήτε να ανακαλύψετε τετράγωνες ρόδες. Αυτό αφήστε το για τον Λιακό !!!

 Υ.Γ. Την φράση "Αφήστε τις βλακείες πρίν σκοτωθεί κανείς και κλαίμε θύματα." την βγάζω από το προηγούμενο πόστ μου, αλλα κατόπιν αντιρησης, γιατί ΔΕΝ αναφέρετε σε συγγεκριμένο άτομο. Είναι στον πληθυντικό και αναφέρετε σε ΟΛΟΥΣ που επιχειρούν παράτολμα πειράματα με κίνδυνο της ζωής τους.

----------


## SV1JRT

Δυστηχώς ΔΕΝ μπορώ να διορθώσω το πόστ #85 που έκαν παραπάνω και να αφαιρέσω την φράση "Αφήστε τις βλακείες πρίν σκοτωθεί κανείς και κλαίμε θύματα." που θίγει τον                                *αθικτον*      .
 Παρακαλώ αν είναι ευκολο, να την διαγράψουν οι διαχειρηστές από το πόστ #85
 Ευχαριστώ

----------


## aeonios

H επίμαχη πρόταση αφαιρέθηκε.

----------


## SV1JRT

Μπράβο βρε Νικ.
 Αντε κανόνισε και ΚΑΦΕΕΕ....
 Σαν το sex τον καταντήσαμε τον καφέ. Ολο το λέμε και ποτέ δεν το κάνουμε... χαχαχαχα
 Αυριο φευγω για Κερκυρα για διακοπές δύο εβδομάδες. Οταν γυρίσω πάμε για καφέ και ξύδια...
 Να μου φιλήσεις τις γυναίκες σου....   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

aeonios (26-06-11)

----------


## spyropap

*#86* Δεν είναι λογικά εφικτό μια τέτοια γεννήτρια να μπορεί να κινήσει μοτέρ 2KW ή περισσότερο που γράφεις.
Μια άλλη όμως αρκετά μεγαλύτερη όπως αυτή του Μ.Καλογεράκη μπορεί (βλέπε λινκ σε #66).
Η δικιά μου τα κουτσοκαταφέρνει με μοτέρ 27cc 0.75KW.

*#83* Από προσωπική πείρα και με αποδεικτικά στοιχεία πιστεύω ότι όλα τα ηλεκτρόδια είτε είναι inox είτε καλύτερα, διαβρώνονται σε τέτοιο βαθμό που χάνουν την αποτελεσματικότητα τους σε διάστημα μερικών μηνών!
Μην φανταστείτε ότι δίνουν εγγυήσεις για τέτοια προϊόντα που δεν επιτρέπεται καν η χρήση τους.

Ποιό ΚΤΕΟ θα περνούσε ένα αμάξι που φορά τέτοιο σύστημα; Ακόμα και σε έλεγχο στο δρόμο εάν κάνει η τροχαία και διαπιστώσει τέτοιες αλχημίες δεν γλυτώνετε το πρόστιμο για τροποποίηση οχήματος μη ενδεδειγμένη. Πόσα να χρεώνουν άραγε;
Όχι, με 5 λίτρα δεν λειτουργεί κινητήρας αυτοκινήτου. Λειτουργεί όμως ένας μικρός δίχρονος όπως 27cc

*#81* Όποιος υπολογίζει με βάση τα γνωστά δεδομένα και νομίζει ότι υπολόγισε σωστά έχει άγνοια των μυστήριων του αχανούς.

Αυτά είναι χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα. Όλα τα άλλα που έχουν γραφτεί εδώ είναι εκτός θέματος.

*Αυτό δεν είναι θέμα για κατασκευή αεικίνητου αλλά για αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία κινητήρων εσωτερικής καύσης με την χρήση ΗΗΟ ή έστω δοκιμής εναλλακτικής τροφοδοσίας.*

Με την βασική λογική του Σωτήρη συμφωνώ, εκεί που διαφωνώ είναι στα μεγέθη που έγραψε στο #89
Ο Σωτήρης παραβλέπει ή δεν γνωρίζει τους βαθμούς απόδοσης νέας τεχνολογίας υλικών και μεθόδων ηλεκτρόλυσης.
Έτσι μετά την βασική λογική του που είναι σωστή γράφει ανακρίβειες σχετικά με ποσοστά που τα βγάζει από το μυαλό του.

Και η γεννήτρια μου είναι ασφαλέστερη από μια φιάλη υγραερίου διότι ακόμα και όταν έσκασε η φλογοπαγίδα έκανε ένα «πουφ» που μου φάνηκε αστείο. Καμία σχέση με επικίνδυνο σύστημα.
Τα δοχεία είναι πλαστικά δίχως πιέσεις.

Μήπως δοκίμασε κάποιος από εσάς να τροφοδοτήσει περιστροφικό κινητήρα με Υδρογόνο όπως έκαναν με επιτυχία οι φοιτητές του εθνικού μετσόβειου πολυτεχνείου;
http://www.psarema.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1572:  lr----840-----&catid=112:variusnews&Itemid=205

Έγραψα ότι πρέπει να λυπάμαι/σαι για αυτούς που δεν κάνουν.
Δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω την ατμόσφαιρα καφενείου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να γράψει εδώ τις απόψεις του ακόμα και εάν δεν γνωρίζει τίποτε για το θέμα.

Οι ιδέες μου, είναι άχρηστες εάν δεν υλοποιηθούν. Ακόμα όμως και η ύλη είναι άχρηστη όταν δεν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς γι αυτήν.
Τι νόημα έχει να φτιάξω ένα υπερ μηχάνημα όταν εγώ θα είμαι αλλού;

Καλό ταξίδι στην απόλυτη διάσταση του καλοκαιριού J

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nESRdE3Ie6Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YxEW...eature=related

Multiverse - Στίχοι: Ria/Mikro

There's a journey starting over_____Ένα ταξίδι ξεκινά
And you're coming along with me___και θα έρθεις μαζί μου
There's a timeline that is different___σε ένα διαφορετικό χρόνο
From the one that you can see______από αυτόν που γνωρίζεις

Through cosmic seas and laser beams_Μέσα από κοσμικές θάλασσες και ακτίνες
In endless time, in hyper space_______σε άπειρο χρόνο, στον υπέρ χώρο
Far away __________________________πολύ μακριά…

There's a portal that transports us___Είναι μια πύλη που μας μεταφέρει
To a different time and place________σε έναν διαφορετικό χωροχρόνο
There's a tunnel that will lead us_____Είναι ένα τούνελ που μας οδηγεί
To another universe________________σε ένα άλλο σύμπαν

I just wanna pull you______Θέλω να σε παρασύρω
Into my direction_________στην κατεύθυνση μου
I just wanna drive you______Θέλω να σε οδηγήσω
To the ultimate dimension___στην απόλυτη διάσταση
Far away__________________πολύ μακριά…

A journey to the multiverse__Ένα ταξίδι στο πολυδιάστατο σύμπαν 
That you can't see__________που δεν μπορείς να δεις
A journey to the multiverse___ Ένα ταξίδι στο πολυδιάστατο σύμπαν
It's so unreal________________είναι τόσο εξωπραγματικό

Traveling to another space in time________Ταξιδεύοντας σε άλλον χώρο και χρόνο
Infinite multiverse and bubbles of galaxies__άπειρα συμπαντικά και γαλαξιακές φούσκες
Far away_______________________________πολύ μακριά…

I just wanna pull you______Θέλω να σε παρασύρω
Into my direction_________στην κατεύθυνση μου
I just wanna drive you______Θέλω να σε οδηγήσω
To the ultimate dimension___στην απόλυτη διάσταση
one more time_____________μια ακόμα φορά

(τελευταίο μήνυμα μου σε αυτό το θέμα για 2011)

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα φιλε σωτηρη.χαιρομαι που δειχνεις κατανοηση . 

Δεν θελω να το παω συμφωνα με το βιβλιο,γιατι η ιστορια δειχνει πως πολλες φορες ειχαν λαθη που διορθωθηκαν απο ανθρωπους,που οι αποψεις τους δεν γινοταν αποδεκτες απο την ακαδημα'ι'κη κοινοτητα,επειδη εδειχναν τα λαθη που εκαναν οι συγγραφεις των βιβλιων,αυτοι που ειχαν το κυρος και τις εδρες ,μην ξεχναμε οτι ειχε γραφτει πως μηχανη βαρυτερη του αερα δεν ειναι δυνατον να πεταξει ενω εβλεπαν οτι τα πουλια πετουσαν,
οπως και οτι αρνουνταν πεισματικα να δεχτουν την υπαρξη των μικροβιων .

Το υδρογονο ειναι ενεργεια και η ποσοτητα ρευματος που δαπανουμε δεν ειναι για να το παραξουμε,αλλα για να το αποδεσμευσουμε. 

Αρα θα πρεπει να αποφυγουμε να πουμε οτι καταναλωσαμε τοσο για να το διμιουργησουμε
οποτε τοσο θα μας δωσει αν καει σε μηχανη.
Αν η αποδοση της ηλε/λυσης βελτιωθει μπορουμε να εχουμε αποτελεσματα,μην ξεχναμε οτι ο "meyer's" το καταφερε και εκεινο που τον σκοτωσε δεν ηταν το υδρογονο...

----------


## SV1JRT

> *#81 Όποιος υπολογίζει με βάση τα γνωστά δεδομένα και νομίζει ότι υπολόγισε σωστά έχει άγνοια των μυστήριων του αχανούς.*
> 
> Αυτά είναι χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα. Όλα τα άλλα που έχουν γραφτεί εδώ είναι εκτός θέματος.
> 
> Αυτό δεν είναι θέμα για κατασκευή αεικίνητου αλλά για αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία κινητήρων εσωτερικής καύσης με την χρήση ΗΗΟ ή έστω δοκιμής εναλλακτικής τροφοδοσίας.
> 
> Με την βασική λογική του Σωτήρη συμφωνώ, εκεί που διαφωνώ είναι στα μεγέθη που έγραψε στο #89
> *Ο Σωτήρης παραβλέπει ή δεν γνωρίζει τους βαθμούς απόδοσης νέας τεχνολογίας υλικών και μεθόδων ηλεκτρόλυσης.
> Έτσι μετά την βασική λογική του που είναι σωστή γράφει ανακρίβειες σχετικά με ποσοστά που τα βγάζει από το μυαλό του.*
> ...



 Σπύρο με στεναχώρησες εδώ..
 Οποιος υπολογίζει με βάση την φυσική και τα μαθηματικά είναι λάθος ???
 Και ποιά είναι τα μυστήρια του αχανούς ?? και ΠΩΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ??
 Σε αυτή την πρόταση σου ρίχνω ΑΚΥΡΟ και δεν την υπολογίζω καθόλου.

Για τους βαθμούς απόδοσης τών "ΝΕΩΝ" τεχνολογιών ΗΗΟ (ΠΩΣ γινετε να είναι ΝΕΕΣ, τεχνολογίες και υλικά που είναι γνωστά τουλάχιστον ένα αιώνα ??) ΔΕΝ έχω ασχολη8εί και το ομολογώ. Για αυτό το λόγο αξιολόγησα ότι οι συσκευές ΗΗΟ έχουν ένα βαθμό απόδοσης 80% που είναι ΤΡΕΛΑ μεγάλος. (στην πραγματικότητα δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση αν η απόσοση ήταν γύρω στο 40% με 50%).

 Για την απόδοση των κινητήρων εσωτρικής καυσης, δες το παρακάτω:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interna...rgy_efficiency

και ειδικά τα σημεία:

*Internal combustion engines are primarily heat engines and as such the  phenomenon that limits their efficiency is described by thermodynamic cycles.  None of these cycles exceed the limit defined by the Carnot cycle which states that the overall  efficiency is dictated by the difference between the lower and upper operating  temperatures of the engine. A terrestrial engine is usually and  fundamentally limited by the upper thermal stability derived from the material  used to make up the engine.*

και

*Most steel engines have a thermodynamic limit of 37%. Even when aided with  turbochargers and stock efficiency aids, most engines retain an average  efficiency of about 18%-20%.[11][12]  Rocket engine efficiencies are better still, up to 70%, because they combust at  very high temperatures and pressures and are able to have very high expansion  ratios.[13]*


http://ffden-2.phys.uaf.edu/102spring2002_web_projects/z.yates/zach's%20web%20project%20folder/eice%20-%20main.htm

γράφει:

*3. Ratings of Efficiency 
*
*There are many different ways to find the efficiency of an engine, and many  different parts of an engine that you can rate the efficiency.*
*Thermal efficiency is the percentage of energy taken from the combustion  which is actually converted to mechanical work.  In a typical low compression  engine, the thermal efficiency is only about 26%.  In a highly modified engine,  such as a race engine, the thermal efficiency is about 34%.* 
*Mechanical efficiency is the percentage of energy that the engine puts out  after subtracting mechanical losses such as friction, compared to what the  engine would put out with no power loss.  Most engines are about 94%  mechanically efficient.*
*This means that for a stock engine, only 20% of the power in fuel combustion  is effective
*


Για το θέμα της ασφάλειας του ΗΗΟ, απο την στιγμή που το ΗΗΟ ανατινάζετε μόνο του με την παραμικρή αιτία ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΗΝΟ. Εκτός αυτού, είαι *ΑΟΣΜΟ ΑΧΡΟΜΟ και ΔΕΝ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ*, σαν το προπάνιο, αρα ΔΕΝ θα καταλάβεις πιθανή διαροή μέχρι να είναι πλέον πολύ αργα...

Αυτά τα ολίγα.
Καλές διακοπές..

----------

spyropap (24-06-11)

----------


## spyropap

ΝΑΜΑΣΤΕ πάλι. Επέστρεψα από τις καλοκαιρινές περιηγήσεις μου και δεν χρειάζομαι καλωσόρισμα αφού έτσι είμαι εγώ -χάνομαι για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα κ έπειτα εμφανίζομαι ανανεωμένος+.

Και εφέτος έκανα μπάνια στα κρυστάλλινα γλυκά νερά της Πρέβελης. Μπορείτε να πάρετε μάτι πως είναι να είσαι στον κρύο ποταμό του Κουρταλιώτη http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZeVqzTzUFI
Και δυό δικά μου βίντεο στο οποίο ονομάζω τον ποταμό κρουσταλιώτη γιατί έτσι http://tinypic.com/r/34quv0k/7
http://tinypic.com/r/ajkkmu/7

Εκεί που έκανα νηστεία με φρούτα κ δημητριακά, γιόγκα κ διαλογισμό συνέλαβα πάλι κοσμικές ιδέες.
Και έχοντας την τύχη κ την τιμή να βρεθώ με τον μέγα δάσκαλο της ενέργειας Μιχ.Καλογεράκη στο Ηράκλειο, αναθεώρησα κάποιες απόψεις μου.
Είδα και θαύμασα πόσο ανοικτός κ μεταδοτικός είναι ο παραπάνω συνάδελφος σε αντίθεση με εμένα που είμαι αρκετά μυστικοπαθής.
Βέβαια έχω τους λόγους μου που είμαι έτσι με κυριότερο την αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων και εχθρότητας από αυτούς που δεν με κατανοούν.

Έτσι αφού θαύμασα τα έργα και τα οχήματα ιδιοκατασκευής του http://i53.tinypic.com/2j4oohy.jpg
http://i53.tinypic.com/2i23bso.jpg
έκανα βόλτα με το παπάκι που κινείται με βιοκαύσιμο και συζήτησα τις εξελίξεις σχετικά με την παραγωγή ενέργειας ΗΗΟ γύρισα με διάθεση να κάνω κάτι καινούργιο και να το παρουσιάσω.

Το θέμα ΗΗΟ θα έχει εξέλιξη. Αποφάσισα να παρατήσω τα ανοξείδωτα ηλεκτρόδια που οξειδώνονται κ χαλούν γρήγορα και να προχωρήσω στην κατασκευή μεγαλύτερης γεννήτριας ΗΗΟ με τα βελτιωμένα ηλεκτρόδια που πειραματίζομαι.

Ακόμα εάν δεν έχει κάποιος αντίρρηση θα παρουσιάσω πλήρη κατασκευή “ιδανικής” γεννήτριας ΗΗΟ που θα έχει α)χαμηλό κόστος β)εύκολη ανεύρεση υλικών γ)βέλτιστα χαρακτηριστικά δ)κυκλώματα για αποδοτικότερη ηλεκτρόλυση.

Στο παρελθόν είχα αμφιβολίες για την παρουσίαση τέτοιου συστήματος, δεν είχα κιόλας κάτι πολύ ιδιαίτερο που να αξίζει την προώθηση. Σκέφτηκα δεν χαλώ που δεν χαμώ ας τα παρουσιάσω μήπως και εμπνεύσω μερικούς.

Πραγματικά δεν ενδιαφέρομαι ούτε για πατέντες ούτε για κερδοφορία (εάν είχα πολλά χρήματα θα έμπαινα στον κόπο να τα μοιράζω).
Χαίρομαι που μπορώ να είμαι αυτάρκης και που ο δυτικός τρόπος ζωής δεν με κατευθύνει.
 Όχι δεν είμαι ανέπαφος έχω αρκετά ελαττώματα κ ιδιοτροπίες κ ανθρώπινες αδυναμίες που όμως τα δουλεύω..
Έμαθα να ζω με το ρητό «είμαι ικανός να έχω αυτά που θέλω κ αυτά που δεν έχω δεν τα θέλω»

Δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ τίποτε όπως δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τίποτε. Αν και είμαι υπερασπιστής της ελεύθερης ενέργειας δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι αυτή μπορεί να είναι ευχής δώρο ή κατάρα.

Επικίνδυνο είναι κάθε τι που δεν είναι ακίνδυνο. Με την λογική ότι όταν κάποιος κάθεται σε καρέκλα έχει την πιθανότητα να πέσει και να σπάσει το κεφάλι του, επικίνδυνο μπορεί να είναι όταν κάθεται κάποιος σε μια χαλασμένη καρέκλα.

Και ποιός είναι αυτός που είναι σίγουρος ότι το όχημα με το οποίο βγαίνει στο δρόμο είναι σε τέλεια κατάσταση και δεν διατρέχει κινδύνους για τον εαυτό του και για τους άλλους;
Εάν υπάρχει κάποιος που να το νομίζει τότε είναι ανόητος και παραβλέπει όσα δεν θέλει να σκέφτεται.

Γεγονός είναι ότι οι ελληνικοί δρόμοι είναι αλώνια ζωών και γι αυτό δεν ευθύνεται μόνο το κράτος για την άσχημη κατάσταση τους αλλά και όλοι οι οδηγοί πολίτες. Θεωρώ ότι όλοι οι δρόμοι είναι επικίνδυνοι και τα περισσότερα οχήματα που κυκλοφορούν ακατάλληλα.
Ακόμα πιστεύω ότι όλοι γνωρίζουν πως με τις καύσεις των πετρελαιοειδών επιδεινώνουν την υγεία των πλασμάτων και την κατάσταση του πλανήτη.
 Τους βολεύει όμως να μην τα σκέφτονται προκειμένου να κάνουν την βρόμικη δουλειά τους.
Κάπως έτσι όλοι οι οδηγοί πολίτες είναι υπεύθυνοι για το Χάος που προκαλούν με τις παρά φύση συνήθειες τους. 
Έτσι κανείς δεν θα έπρεπε να τολμήσει να πει πως το Υδρογόνο είναι ακατάλληλο κ επικίνδυνο στοιχείο/καύσιμο.

Τέλος έχετε πάντα την δυνατότητα να με σταματήσετε και να μην παρουσιάσω τίποτε από αυτά που σκοπεύω να δείξω.
Αρκεί μόνο η γνώμη κάποιου αντίθετου με τις δικές μου αντιλήψεις να με κάνει να μην παρουσιάσω τίποτε.
Έτσι ή αλλιώς αναρωτιέμαι εάν με αυτά που γράφω είναι κάποιοι ευχαριστημένοι ή δυσαρεστημένοι. Αντιρρησίες πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν.

----------


## leosedf

Σπύρο... Δεν αφήνεις τα δημητριακά και τη γιόγκα και να πιάσεις κανένα κοντοσούβλι, κανένα αγριογούρουνο?
Καλως ήλθες πίσω  :Smile:

----------


## -nikos-

καλως μας ηλθες [ξανα] :Smile: 
δωστα ολα στο λαο

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Καλωσόρισες Σπύρο, καλή συνέχεια με τα πειράματά σου και εμείς εδώ είμαστε να παρακολουθούμε, σχολιάζουμε, υποστηρίξουμε τις προσπάθειές σου. Είδα κάπου μια μικρή συσκευή παραγωγής υδρογόνου που ο εγκαταστάτης έδινε 5 χρόνια εγγύηση και του λέω τρελλάθηκες; 5 χρόνια να κρατήσει το ανοξείδωτο στην ηλεκτρόλυση; μου λέει ποιο ανοξείδωτο? *οι πλάκες ειναι Τιτανίου* ....  δε λέω άλλα

----------


## Nemmesis

Σπυρο καλως μας ηρθες!!! περιμενουμε νεα σου  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! είμαι γραμμένος στο forum πολύ καιρό αλλά βασικά δεν έγραφα. Ασχολούμε με υδραυλικά στην δουλειά μου (ειμαι σε μαγαζι τωρα) και γενικά ασχολουμε πολυ με το αμαξι μου με ηλεκτρολογικα πραγματα κτλ. Στο θεμα της οικονομίας καυσίμου γιατί όλοι γιαυτό ψάχνουμε σκεφτόμουνα να έβαζα υγραέριο, αλλά έμαθα για το υδρογόνο και σκέφτηκα να βάλω. Στο ψάξιμο που εκανα δλδ έρευνα αγοράς έμαθα πως εχει 2 συστηματα με υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο μαζί δλδ το HHO (υδροξύ) και με διαχωρισμό σκέτου υδρογόνου. Από εγκαταστάτες που βρηκα (δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται εδώ να πω τα sites αυτά) μου είπαν αγορά μόνο τιμή 650 ευρώ για το σύστημα διαχωρισμου ξηρού τύπου και 450 για το HHO. Επειδή είδα τις κατασκευές τους τα δοχεία ήταν απο υδραυλικά εξαρτήματα που είχα στην δουλειά μου. Ετσι αποφάσισα να κάνω κάποια δοκιμή να δω τι κάνει το καθαρό υδρογόνο (εκτός αυτοκινήτου προς το παρόν). Εφτιαξα απο υδραυλικα εξαρτηματα ένα συστηματακι με συγκοινωνουντες σωληνες, βρηκα και κατι διαφανα απο plexiglass και εβαλα κατι βιδες για το + και -, εφτιαξα καλωδια τα περασα απο ενα πολυμετρο για να βλεπω τα ampers και εδωσα ρευμα απο ενα τροφοδοτικο 12V 2A. Στο συστημα με μπολικο αλάτι μέσα ειχα καταναλωση 1.04 A. Παραγε υδρογόνο αλλά ελάχιστο. Δοκίμασα θαλασσινο νερο με το ζορι 0.42Α. Βαζω νερο βρυσης με χοντρο αλατι εφτασα 1.05Α. Εκει οδηγησα ενα σωληνακι σε σαπουνονερο και εβαλα φωτια στις φουσκαλες και οντως εκανε αναφλεξεις (οχι εκρηξεις γιατι ήταν σκέτο υδρογόνο).

Τώρα θέλω να βάλω και στο αυτοκινητο. Διαβάζοντας μερικά απο αυτα που ειπατε και δοκιμάσατε μπορώ να πω πως απογοητεύτηκα! και αυτό γιατι λενε στα ετοιμα πως εχει οικονομια 20-40% και βαλε με κατανάλωση 3-4Α!!!! ενω τελικα βλέπω τρελες καταναλωσεις σε ampers! Σκεφτηκα να κανω με σωληνακια υγρου τυπου και να βαλω μεσα ανοξειδωτη ντιζα 6mm και παξιμαδια με ροδελες Μ6Χ40mm απο πανω μεχρι κατω δλδ τα δοχεια θα ειναι 25cm υψος, αλλά δεν ξερω τι θα παραγει και αν αξιζει να το κανω! εννοειτε πως θα παρω και μια έτοιμη PWM generator. Αν δεν πετυχει η κατασκευη μου ήθελα να παρω αυτην : http://www.hydrofuelsys.com/cubecart...d&productId=11 ειχα μιλησει με αυτον σε email και μου ειπε πως παραγει 2 λιτρα στα 25Α! εννοει με ή χωρις PWM ομως? αυτό δεν το ξέρω! το ερωτημα ειναι για να δω οικονομια έστω 10% θα πετυχω κατι ή τσαμπα ασχολουμε? το μοτερ μου ειναι σε corolla στρογγυλοφαναρη και ειναι απο starlet gt, 1300cc turbo γυρω στα 150hp. Οποτε φανταζομαι θα χρειαζεται πολυ υδρογονο για να δω διαφορα κατανάλωσης! 

Υ.Γ τα θεματα σας ειναι φοβερα! μπράβο!

----------


## spyropap

Γεια σου φίλε. Εσύ θα μας φέρεις την Νίκη! Άντε να την δούμε κι αυτήν..

Στο εμπόριο, προσπαθούν να πουλήσουν με κάθε τρόπο. Υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που ισχυρίζονται πως έλα βάλε το σύστημα και εάν δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένος φέρε το πίσω να πάρεις τα λεφτά σου.
Ξέρω έναν που το γύρισε πίσω αφού δεν είδε οικονομία και του έδωσαν πίσω την αξία των εξαρτημάτων, όχι όμως της εγκατάστασης.

Είναι οι καιροί τέτοιοι που κάνουν τους ανθρώπους πονηρούς και απατεώνες.
Και οι παράμετροι του όλου συστήματος είναι κρίσιμοι και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος 
να σου αποδείξουν ότι οι γεννήτριες αερίων επιφέρουν οικονομία στο αμάξι και στην τσέπη σου.

Εάν διάβασες τα παλαιότερα μηνύματα -που έχουν και αυτά ενδιαφέρον- θα έβλεπες ότι 
περί τα δύο χρόνια που έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορες γεννήτριες έτοιμες αλλά και ιδιοκατασκευές 
και με τα καλύτερα τροφοδοτικά και με παροχή ενέργειας από δεύτερη μπαταρία, δεν έχω δει σημαντική βελτίωση στην λειτουργία του κινητήρα του αυτοκινήτου μου.

Διότι δεν έχω βρει τρόπο με την ίδια βενζίνη το αμάξι να κάνει περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα.
Αυτό το συμπέρασμα βασίζεται στις μετρήσεις που δείχνουν ότι ακόμα και ικανή ποσότητα 
υδραερίων (5 λίτρα το λεπτό) επιφέρουν μόνο αύξηση περί τις 500 στροφές στον κινητήρα με την μέθοδο του εμπλουτισμού καυσίμου. 

*Αυτό δυστυχώς δεν μεταφράζεται σε οικονομία καυσίμου, αλλά ούτε και σε περισσότερα χλμ.*
*Έτσι είναι ένα σύστημα που δεν έχει θετικό αποτέλεσμα.*

Μην απογοητεύεσαι όμως. Οι παράμετροι όπως έγραψα είναι πολλοί.
Συνεχώς μαθαίνω νέα στοιχεία και επιτυχής δοκιμές άλλων, και έχω ελπίδες και σχέδια για βελτιώσεις.

Κάθε χρόνο βελτιώνομαι. Τώρα κατασκευάζω νέα μεγαλύτερα ηλεκτρόδια που ελπίζω να αντέξουν 
καλύτερα στο χρόνο και την φθορά της ηλεκτρόλυσης. Είναι ακριβά αυτά τα μέταλλα.
Όπως και να έχει θα είναι η δική μου προσπάθεια και θα είναι πιο δυνατή από την προηγούμενη.

Η τέχνη του μετασχηματισμού της ενέργειας είναι σπουδαία ικανότητα. Είναι για εμένα μία από τις 
ασχολίες που προτιμώ να σπαταλώ τον χρόνο μου. Γούστα είναι αυτά.
Διαισθάνομαι ότι σύντομα θα έχω επιτυχία. Δεν μπορώ παρά να σκέφτομαι μόνο έτσι θετικά.

Είμαι περήφανος για τις προσπάθειες και τις κατασκευές μου γιατί είναι υλοποιημένα πνευματικά μου έργα. Εάν το δεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο ίσως να σου αρέσει και εσένα το άθλημα της παραγωγής υδραερίων ΗΗΟ.

Πληροφοριακά το προηγούμενο σετ με 33 inox ηλεκτρόδια ζύγιζε 3 κιλά.
Το τωρινό μου σετ με ηλεκτρόδια μολύβδου και μαγνησίου ζυγίζει 9 κιλά..
Το σετ ηλεκτροδίων του δασκάλου μου Μ.Καλογεράκη ζυγίζει 25 κιλά έκαστο ηλεκτρόδιο!
Παιδιά έπαθα πλάκα –τρόμαξα να το σηκώσω με το ένα χέρι..
Σύντομα θα γράψω για αυτά τα ηλεκτρόδια.

*Συμβουλή: Μην αγοράσεις τίποτα. Εάν θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι με μικροποσότητες αερίων και προϊόντα απάτης δεν θα έχεις όφελος.

*Και υπάρχουν σχέδια και ιδιοκατασκευές οικονομικές. Πριν το τέλος του χρόνου θα δείξω το νέο σύστημα που ετοιμάζω για να το λειτουργώ σε σόμπα υγραερίου.

Για το αμάξι έχω μερικές διαφορετικές ιδέες δεν ξέρω όμως εάν θα τις πραγματοποιήσω.
Εάν έχεις όρεξη να δουλέψεις για μια ιδέα είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος. 

Και μην φανταστείς ότι στο δίκτυο θα μάθεις όλα τα μυστικά των εργαστηρίων.
Όλοι ανακοινώνουν αυτά που θέλουν και που συνήθως δεν περιέχουν όλη την αλήθεια.
Και αυτοί που σχολιάζουν αλλά δεν έχουν κάνει ποτέ δοκιμές για να ξέρουν είναι πολλοί…

----------


## duomax03

Αν συμβαίνει αυτό και η μηχανή έχει ευστάθεια, τότε παραβιάζεται ο δεύτερος νόμος της θερμοδυναμικής καθώς σε κάθε κύκλο λειτουργίας, η ενέργεια του έργου, δηλαδή η ωφέλιμη ενέργεια που δίνει η μηχανή είναι μεγαλύτερη (!!!) από την ενέργεια που της δώσαμε.

Δεν θεωρώ την «Ελεύθερη Ενέργεια» πλάνη, αλλά ούτε και το ιερό δισκοπότηρο της ενέργειας που υποστηρίζουνε κάποιοι.

Σου προτείνω να μελετήσεις μια πιο ρεαλιστική περίπτωση, τη μηχανή του Καρνό γιατί αυτή η θεωρητική συσκευή είναι σχεδιασμένη να έχει τη μέγιστη δυνατή αποδοτικότητα, άρα οι απώλειές τις είναι οι ελάχιστες δυνατές. Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα αντιμετωπίζεις με μεγαλύτερο σκεπτικισμό τις συσκευές αέναης ενέργειας

----------

spyropap (26-09-11)

----------


## spyropap

Μου αρέσουν οι σωστές κουβέντες. Αυτές οι απόψεις σου Κώστα συμβαδίζουν με τις δικές μου.
Η ενέργεια είναι ελεύθερη. Γιατί αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι την διαχειρίζονται και την πωλούν κάνουν τελικά κακό στον εαυτό τους και στη μάνα Γη. 
Κανείς δεν πήρε την ενέργεια μαζί του. Άρα κανείς δεν την έχει.
Έτσι για λίγο ή πολύ περνά από μέσα μας και μας ενεργοποιεί τα κύτταρα για να μας θυμίσει πως ότι έχει ζωή έχει και θάνατο.

Είναι ωραίο να αντιλαμβάνεσαι την ενέργεια, να φαντάζεσαι ότι την κατευθύνεις, να παίζεις μαζί της σαν να της δίνεις μια παροδική υπόσταση.


Στάδιο εξαγνισμού πριν την ενεργειακή ροή
-λουλούδι ήσουν, δίχως έγνοιες δεχόσουν την θεϊκή πνοή
έλαμψες λίγο και πολύ, Αγαθό, Αληθινό και Ωραίο.

Πρόοδος έκφυλη, αμαρτία τεχνητή,
έξαρση ψυχής –κάθετη πτώση -φάση αναρχική
πριν την τελική βροντή –πλήρη δόνηση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! Σπύρο ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω τα συστήματα που δοκιμάζεις είναι HHO δλδ υδροξύ ή σκέτο υδρογόνο? γιατί με το σκέτο εχει διαφορές με το υδροξύ για να δεις διαφορες θες διάφορα ηλεκτρονικά σε λάμδα (συστολή), καθως και ηλεκτρονικο για MAF/MAP sensor! αν δεν δουλευεις με πληρη διαχωρισμό παρα με υδροξυ τοτε δεν θα δεις διαφορες χωρις αυτά! είχα μιλήσει και με κάποιο άλλο παιδι σε ενα forum και ειχε φτιαξει και ελεγε πως δεν ειδε τιποτα, και δεν ειχε ουτε PWM αλλά ουτε και ηλεκτρονικά για MAF/MAP και δουλευε με υδροξύ! επίσης μαζι με το οξυγόνο κάνει εκρηξεις μαζι με αναφλεξη αν του βαλουμε φωτια, το σκετο υδρογονο κανει μονο αναφλεξη, το δοκίμασα μάλιστα. Σε περίπτωση που ειναι HHO αυτά που φτιάχνεις σου συνιστώ να δοκιμάσεις διαχωριστή και να δουλέψεις με καθαρό υδρογόνο και είμαι σίγουρος πως θα δεις διαφορές! εγώ για διαχωριστή μιλάω πάντα και σκέτο υδρογόνο! με υδροξύ δεν κανω τον κόπο να ασχοληθώ είναι χαμένος χρόνος και επικύνδυνο αφού μπορεί να προκαλέσει έκρηξη! το θεμα ειναι να παραγω αρκετό για να δω διαφορα, χωρις να τα φτυσει δυναμό-μπαταρία! το δυναμο μου ειναι 40 ή 50ΑΗ, και η μπαταρία 45, αν ζηταει τοσα πολλα Α, πως θα δουλευει το αμαξι που εχει και ηχοσυστημα καλό και φώτα xenon? φτάνει το ρεύμα για όλα?

Το υδροξύ στο αμαξι ο λαμδα βλεπει μαζί και οξυγόνο στο επιπλεον καυσιμο και ετσι κανει λαθος στα μειγματα, γιαυτο δεν εχει διαφορές χωρίς να κοροιδεψουμε λαμδα και MAF/MAP sensor. Στο υδρογονο ο λαμδα δινει εντολη στην ECU να μειωσει το καυσιμο δλδ την βενζινη και ετσι καιμε λιγοτερο!!!

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα στον Νικηφόρο και στην παρέα.

 Τα παιδιά έχουν απόλυτο δίκιο παραπάνω. Δεν πρόκειτε να δείς βελτίωση στο αυτοκινητό σου με συσκευή ΗΗΟ. (Σε παρακαλώ, μήν το λές «Υδροξύ» γιατί αυτή η ονομασία είναι αυθαίρετη κάι δέν στέκει). Οι πειραματισμοί όμως, είναι πολύ θετικοί, γιατι αποκτάς γνώση, μέσω του διαβάσματος και των πειραματισμών. Θα σου πρότεινα να συνεχίσεις να πειραματίζεσαι και να διαβάζεις παράληλα φυσικά, γιατι σκέτοι πειραματισμοί χωρίς την κατάληλη γνώση είναι επικύνδυνοι.
 Τώρα, για την συσκευή που κατασκεύασες, πρέπει να σου πώ οτι οταν ηλεκτολυεις αλάτονερο (H20 + NaCl) ΔΕΝ παίρνεις υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο, αλλά ΧΛΩΡΙΟ, ΥΔΡΟΓΟΝΟ και ΚΑΥΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΟΔΑ. Χοντρικά η αντίδραση είναι H2O + NaCl -> Cl + NaOH + H. Αν θέλεις να παράγεις υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο, πρέπει να χρησημοποιήσεις κάποιο ηλεκτρολύτη που ΔΕΝ παίρνει μέρος στην αντίδραση. Για παράδειγμα το Θειικό Οξύ, που υπάρχει στις μπαταρίες μολύβδου, θα ήταν ιδανικός ηλεκτρολύτης.
 Ενα άλλο θέμα που υπάρχει στις συσκευές ΗΗΟ είναι η γρήγορη οξείδωση των ηλεκτροδίων. Αυτό γίνετε γιατί μεσω της ηλεκτρόλυσης, μεταφέρετε υλικό (μέταλο) άπο τη αρνητικό ηλεκτρόδιο στο θετικό. Αυτή είναι και η αρχή λειτοτουργίας της επιμετάλωσης. (Νικέλωμα). Για να μειώσεις την φθορά των ηλεκτροδίων, πρέπει να χρησημοποιήσεις ΕΝΑΛΑΣΟΜΕΝΗ τάση, από ένα μετασχηματιστή. ΟΧΙ συνεχή ή παλμική τάση. Ετσι τα ιόντα του μετάλου δεν θα φθείρουν μόνο την μία πλάκα.
 Το θέμα της παραγωγής ΗΗΟ είναι πολύ μεγάλο και θέλει πολύ διάβασμα ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ. Το υδρογόνο είναι ΕΚΡΗΚΤΙΚΟ αέριο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! τα γνωρίζω αυτά περί αλατιού, αλλά επειδή δεν ήθελα να κάνω πειράματα με καυστική ποτάσα (KOH), δοκίμασα και αλάτι αλλά και σόδα! επίσης για το ρεύμα μου το είπαν και άλλοι, το ιδανικό είναι μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου και όχι μετασχηματιστής. Το θέμα είναι τι δοκιμές έγιναν απο όσους δοκίμασαν HHO? γιατί όπως είπα εχει σύστημα υδρογόνο+οξυγονο μαζι και έχει και χωριστά συστήματα, στις γεννήτριες υδρογονου ξηρου τυπου βλεπουμε οτι αν ειναι HHO εχει 2 σωληνάκια, ενώ διαχωρισμού έχει 3 ή 4 (σαν αυτή στο ebay). Στα συστήματα HHO δεν βλεπεις βελτιωση κατανάλωσης αν δεν πειράξεις τον λάμδα και τον MAF/MAP sensor με διάφορα ηλεκτρονικά, ενώ στο σκέτο υδρογόνο αυτά δεν χρειάζονται. Αυτά είναι άσχετα με την PWM γεννητρια. Επίσης στις δοκιμές που κάνει ο Σπύρος βάζει καυστική ποτάσα? ή η ηλεκτρόλυση γίνεται μόνο με γεννήτριες συχνοτήτων? Το σκέτο υδρογόνο ΔΕΝ εκράγεται μονο αναφλέγεται, το υδρογονο μαζι με το οξυγονο προκαλεί και έκρηξη! εχει απειρα βιντεος στο youtube με τις συγκρισεις αυτες. Εμενα παντως εκανε μόνο ανάφλεξη και όχι έκρηξη στις δοκιμές μου. Δοκίμασα με κανονικά ηλεκτροδια και ανοξειδωτα, τα κανονικά μέσα σε λίγες ώρες έγιναν λιώμα!!!
Aυτο πχ ειναι συστημα με διαχωρισμό : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFAnvfnwSMU&feature=related 
δειτε και αυτο :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRIFt...eature=related

Επειδή δεν ξέρω να φτιάξω εγώ μια PWM generator, να αγοράσω μία? px αυτην? http://www.smart-cover.gr/product_in...roducts_id=390 εννοείτε πως θα βάλω και ένα αναλογικό αμπερόμετρο. Ετοιμάζω ένα σύστημα να δοκιμάσω στο αμάξι, αφού πρώτα δοκιμαστεί στον πάγκο, αλλά με ρεύμα από την μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου. Θα είναι σωληνωτό από υδραυλικά εξαρτήματα με διαχωρισμό υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου και με ηλεκτρολύτη καυστική ποτάσα (ΚΟΗ), και φυσικά με PWM.

----------


## spyropap

Με την λογική ότι το Οξυγόνο είναι απαραίτητο για την καύση δεν βλέπω τον λόγο για να το διαχωρίσω.
Τα υδραέρια είναι πιο επικίνδυνα από το καθαρό Υδρογόνο.
Με το αμάξι μου να μην έχει αισθητήρα λάμδα ώστε να χρειάζεται να ξεγελαστεί και με το δίχρονο χλοοκοπτικό διαπιστώνω ότι τα λίγα υδραέρια δεν είναι ικανά να βελτιώσουν τις επιδόσεις των κινητήρων σε βαθμό που να υπάρχει όφελος.

Και την κατανάλωση που την πας; Το δυναμό-εναλλάκτη ξεχάστε τον.
Το να πάρει κάποιος ενέργεια από το δυναμό προκαλεί αντίσταση στον κινητήρα που χάνει σε ιπποδύναμη. Είναι ανώφελο.

Και αυτοί που λένε ότι με λίγα Αμπερ (3-5) βγάζουν ικανά αέρια είναι οι πιο μπαρούφες.
Αυτό που βγάζουν είναι φλόγα αναπτήρα.

Και εάν θέλεις να δεις την απόδοση κάνε αυτό. Βάλε δοκιμαστικά μια φιάλη υγραερίου στο κάθισμα του συνοδηγού δεμένη, με την καλύτερη φλογοπαγίδα που μπορείς να βρεις για ασφάλεια και στείλε έναν σωλήνα με υγραέριο (που περιέχει 70% Υδρογόνο) μέσα στο καμπυλατέρ. 
Εάν με αυτόν τον απλό τρόπο δείτε οικονομία στο αμάξι να είστε ευχαριστημένοι.

Λοιπόν εγώ παράγγειλα στον αι βασίλη τον μεθυσμένο ένα νέο αμάξι ηλεκτρικό με 3 ρόδες που κάνω κέφι.
Όταν το αποκτήσω δεν θα χρειάζεται να του βάζω Υδρογόνο. Ίσως τότε αφήσω κι εσάς ήσυχους.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23865

----------


## Nikiforos

Σπύρο εγώ θαυμάζω αυτά που έχεις κάνει πραγματικά, αλλά παντού όσο και να έχω ψάξει πρέπει το υδρογόνο να είναι σκέτο για να έχουμε σωστή απόδοση! μαζί με το οξυγόνο είναι μηδενικές οι διαφορές! αν δεν το δω σκέτο, δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος! ο εγκέφαλος του αυτοκινήτου απο τα καυσαέρια στον λαμδα δλδ και απο τον μετρητη όγκου αερα (MAF sensor) δίνει εντολές στην ECU για να ρυθμίζει τα μειγματα. Οταν του δινεις μαζι οξυγονο τοτε τα μειγματα γίνονται λαθος και αντι να κερδιζεις το κανεις χειροτερο, βαζουν διαφορα ηλεκτρονικα, πχ σαν αυτό : http://www.smart-cover.gr/product_in...roducts_id=392 και ρυθμιζεις με ποτενσιομετρα τα νουμερα του MAF/MAP sensor για να αλλαξεις τα μειγματα και να μειωσεις τον αερα. Αλλιως για να μην τα θες αυτα πρεπει να καις με την βενζινη σκετο υδρογόνο! τα συστηματα που ελεγα ηταν αυτα : http://www.waterfuel.gr/ssm.htm 650 ευρώ με διαχωρισμό και αυτό http://www.waterfuel.gr/sm.htm 450 ευρώ χωρις. Αν δεν επιτρεπεται που τα δειχνω πειτε μου! τελικα να παρω την PWM? καυστικη ποτασα βαζεις? ή κανεις ηλεκτρολυση με την γεννητρια παλμών μόνο? στα αλλα συμφωνω μαζι σου! δυστυχως η ηλεκτρολυση θελει πολυ ρευμα!!! αν παραγουμε λιγο υδρογονο δεν κανουμε τιποτα! 

Υ.Γ το αμαξι σου γιατι δεν εχει λαμδα??? εμενα που εχει ομως πρεπει να βαζω σκετο υδρογόνο και οχι HHO! αλλιώς ισχύει ότι είπα παραπάνω!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλημέρα! τα γνωρίζω αυτά περί αλατιού, αλλά επειδή δεν ήθελα να κάνω πειράματα με καυστική ποτάσα (KOH), δοκίμασα και αλάτι αλλά και σόδα! επίσης για το ρεύμα μου το είπαν και άλλοι, το ιδανικό είναι μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου και όχι μετασχηματιστής. Το θέμα είναι τι δοκιμές έγιναν απο όσους δοκίμασαν HHO? γιατί όπως είπα εχει σύστημα υδρογόνο+οξυγονο μαζι και έχει και χωριστά συστήματα, στις γεννήτριες υδρογονου ξηρου τυπου βλεπουμε οτι αν ειναι HHO εχει 2 σωληνάκια, ενώ διαχωρισμού έχει 3 ή 4 (σαν αυτή στο ebay). Στα συστήματα HHO δεν βλεπεις βελτιωση κατανάλωσης αν δεν πειράξεις τον λάμδα και τον MAF/MAP sensor με διάφορα ηλεκτρονικά, ενώ στο σκέτο υδρογόνο αυτά δεν χρειάζονται. Αυτά είναι άσχετα με την PWM γεννητρια. Επίσης στις δοκιμές που κάνει ο Σπύρος βάζει καυστική ποτάσα? ή η ηλεκτρόλυση γίνεται μόνο με γεννήτριες συχνοτήτων? Το σκέτο υδρογόνο ΔΕΝ εκράγεται μονο αναφλέγεται, το υδρογονο μαζι με το οξυγονο προκαλεί και έκρηξη! εχει απειρα βιντεος στο youtube με τις συγκρισεις αυτες. Εμενα παντως εκανε μόνο ανάφλεξη και όχι έκρηξη στις δοκιμές μου. Δοκίμασα με κανονικά ηλεκτροδια και ανοξειδωτα, τα κανονικά μέσα σε λίγες ώρες έγιναν λιώμα!!!
> Aυτο πχ ειναι συστημα με διαχωρισμό : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFAnvfnwSMU&feature=related 
> δειτε και αυτο :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRIFt...eature=related
> 
> Επειδή δεν ξέρω να φτιάξω εγώ μια PWM generator, να αγοράσω μία? px αυτην? http://www.smart-cover.gr/product_in...roducts_id=390 εννοείτε πως θα βάλω και ένα αναλογικό αμπερόμετρο. Ετοιμάζω ένα σύστημα να δοκιμάσω στο αμάξι, αφού πρώτα δοκιμαστεί στον πάγκο, αλλά με ρεύμα από την μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου. Θα είναι σωληνωτό από υδραυλικά εξαρτήματα με διαχωρισμό υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου και με ηλεκτρολύτη καυστική ποτάσα (ΚΟΗ), και φυσικά με PWM.



 Γειά σου Νικηφόρε,
  Η μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου έχει συνεχόμενη τάση, ως εκ τούτου, υπάρχει συνεχόμενη ροή ιόντων απο το αρνητικό ηλεκτρόδιο προς το θετικό, με αποτέλεσμα να «λιώνει» ταχύτατα το αρνητικό ηλεκτρόδιο.
 Καλύτερο είναι το εναλασόμενο, μιας και υπάρχει εναλαγή του ηλεκτρικού φορτίου ανάμεσα στα ηλεκτρόδια, με αποτέλεσμα να κρατάνε περισσότερο. Εξάλου στην παραγωγή ΗΗΟ δέν σε ενδιαφέρει σε ποιό ηλεκτρόδιο θα βγεί το υδρογόνο και σε ποιό το οξυγόνο.

 Το καυστικό Κάλιο λογικά οξειδώνει τα ηλεκτρόδια, γιατί όταν διαλύετε στο νερό, χωρίζετε σε ιόντα Καλίου (Κ) και ιόντα Υδροξυλίου (-ΟΗ) το οποίο είναι διαβρωτικό για τον σίδηρο. Ο ανοξείδοτος σίδηρος περιέχει ποσότητα νικελίου, που οξειδώνετε λιγότερο απο την υδροξυλιακή ρίζα.

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην ηλεκτρόλυση είναι να βρεθεί ένας ηλεκτρολύτης που να ΜΗΝ αντιδρά με τα ηλεκτρόδια. Ειδικά όταν τα ηλεκτρόδια θερμένονται απο την ηλεκτρόλυση.

 Τέλος με ΗΗΟ ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη συσκευή υδρογόνου ΔΕΝ θα δείς βελτίωση, οχι γιατι ο Lamda Sensor «διορθώνει» το μείγμα, αλλα γιατι το παραγόμενο αέριο ειναι τοσο λίγο που πρακτικά δεν προσθέτει τίποτα στο μείγμα. Μια «μεγάλη» συσκευή ΗΗΟ δίνει ας πούμε 10 λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό.
 Σε ένα αυτοκίνητο 1600cc που δουλέυει στις 8.000 στροφές το λεπτό χοντρικά ρουφάει 1.600cc επι 8.000 φορές ίσον 12.800.000cc αέρα το λεπτό ή 12.800 λίτρα αέρα ΚΑΘΕ ΛΕΠΤΟ.
 Τα 10 λίτρα ΗΗΟ μπροστα στα 12 – 13 χιλιαδες λίτρα αέρα το λεπτό είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο....

----------


## Nikiforos

Δηλαδή προτείνετε να μην ασχοληθώ με το θέμα? αυτό που θέλω να φτιάξω θα κάνει ελάχιστη παραγωγή σε σχέση με τα έτοιμα. Τουλαχιστον να πουμε οτι προσπαθήσαμε και κάτι κάναμε! ή να δούμε διαφορά στα καυσαέρια προς το καλύτερο! είμαι σχεδον έτοιμος έχω μαζεψει σχεδόν όλα τα υλικά. Εμένα το μοτερ μου είναι EFI 1332cc 16V turbo 150hp οπότε θα θέλει πράμα, σίγουρα δεν θα συμφέρει. Μπορεί να συστηματα που πουλανε να ειναι αρκετα για να τα δουμε και για κανεις αναφλεξη υδρογονου μεσα σε δοχειακια με σαπουνονερα οπως εκανα και εγώ άλλωστε αλλα για το μοτερ δεν θα φτάνει! 

Υ.Γ το καυστικο καλιο ειναι αλάτι? καυστικη ποτάσα θελω να βαλω! τι λετε δλδ να μην αγοράσω PWM? λετε να παει χαμένη τελικά? να δοκιμασω πρωτα μονο με καυστική ποτάσα?

----------


## spyropap

> Αν δεν επιτρεπεται που τα δειχνω πειτε μου! τελικα να παρω την PWM? καυστικη ποτασα βαζεις? ή κανεις ηλεκτρολυση με την γεννητρια παλμών μόνο?



Νικηφόρε σε παραπέμπω να διαβάσεις τα μηνύματα #62 , #74 κλπ που εξηγούν πως κάνω. Βάζω KOH για μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή υδραερίων.
Αυτό συνεπάγεται μεγαλύτερη φθορά/διάβρωση ηλεκτρόδιων. Δοκίμασα και με ξύδι, γίνεται και με τις αναθυμιάσεις μεθάς καλά J

Μου φαίνεται ότι τρώγεσαι να πας να τα αγοράσεις. Είδες τη κάνει η διαφήμιση;
Εάν θέλεις να φτιάξεις ένα PWM μπορείς να βρεις με αναζήτηση ένα σχέδιο ικανό για την ισχύ που το θέλεις και να το κατασκευάσεις.

*Σου προτείνω ότι είναι να κάνεις να το κάνεις χειροποίητο για να αποκτήσεις εμπειρίες.*
*Κρίμα είναι να ξοδευτείς κι εσύ και έπειτα να φαντάζεσαι ότι έχεις οικονομία.*

Και στον Σωτήρη. Γεννήτριες εναλλασσόμενης τάσης δεν καταφέρνουν να παράγουν ικανές ποσότητες υδραερίων διότι με την συχνότητα εναλλαγής δεν προλαβαίνουν να δημιουργηθούν ποσοτικά φυσαλίδες τόσες όσες με τα PWM.
Θα πρέπει η συχνότητα εναλλαγών να είναι μικρή κι έτσι PWM με συχνότητα άνω των 900hz υπερτερεί σε παραγωγή.

----------


## Nikiforos

με ξύδι κάνει καλή δουλειά σαν την καυστική ποτάσα? η PWM ειναι δυσκολη για μενα, δεν μπορώ να φτιάξω! γνωρίζω μερικά πραγματα απο ηλεκτρονικά, αλλά όχι σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό! γιαυτό είπα για έτοιμη! βέβαια μπορώ να δοκιμάσω χωρίς και μετά βλέπουμε, έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτό που θα παράγεται δεν πρόκειτε να κάνει διαφορά κατανάλωσης στο αμάξι μου. Και κάτι άλλο, το υδρογόνο είναι στανταρ το πόση είναι η παραγωγη του, εννοω πως δεν μεταβάλεται η παραγωγή ανάλογα με τις στροφές του κινητηρα! ετσι πχ μπορει στο ρελαντι να είχαμε μια διαφορα καταναλωσης έστω μικρή, αν όμως αρχίσουμε να κινούμαστε με ταχύτητες να μην υπάρχει κέρδος τίποτα! 

Υ.Γ ξέχασα να αναφέρω πως έχω 2 φίλους ηλεκτρονικούς οπότε κάτι ίσως μπορώ να κάνω για να μην αγοράσω PWM αν ενδιαφέρονται και αυτοί!

----------


## kaptenlouna

> Σε ένα αυτοκίνητο 1600cc που δουλέυει στις 8.000 στροφές το λεπτό χοντρικά ρουφάει 1.600cc επι 8.000 φορές ίσον 12.800.000cc αέρα το λεπτό ή 12.800 λίτρα αέρα ΚΑΘΕ ΛΕΠΤΟ.
>  Τα 10 λίτρα ΗΗΟ μπροστα στα 12 – 13 χιλιαδες λίτρα αέρα το λεπτό είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο....



Ο τετράχρονος παλινδρομικός κινητήρας ολοκληρώνει ένα κύκλο σε δύο  περιστροφές του στροφάλου ,οπότε απευθείας έχουμε το μισό απο ότι  υπολόγισες.Εκτός αυτού ,ο ατμοσφαιρικός αέρας περιέχει μόνο 21%  οξυγόνο,το οποίο ειναι το οξειδωτικό στοιχείο.Εάν υπολογίσουμε και το  14,7:1(για βενζίνη) θα δούμε ότι το μέσο κάυσης ειναι πολυ μικρή ποσότητα.

----------


## -nikos-

> Ο τετράχρονος παλινδρομικός κινητήρας ολοκληρώνει ένα κύκλο σε δύο περιστροφές του στροφάλου ,οπότε απευθείας έχουμε το μισό απο ότι υπολόγισες.Εκτός αυτού ,ο ατμοσφαιρικός αέρας περιέχει μόνο 21% οξυγόνο,το οποίο ειναι το οξειδωτικό στοιχείο.Εάν υπολογίσουμε και το 14,7:1(για βενζίνη) θα δούμε ότι το μέσο κάυσης ειναι πολυ μικρή ποσότητα.



αποτι φενεται δεν εχεις δει ποτε στροφαλο 
και οι γνωσεις σου φτανουν μεχρι τον εκεντροφωρο που εχει αυτη την περιγραφη,,,,
ξερεις μεσα απο το βολαν εχει και μια μηχανη που δουλευει τετραχρωνος,,,,

----------


## kaptenlouna

> αποτι φενεται δεν εχεις δει ποτε στροφαλο 
> *και οι γνωσεις σου φτανουν μεχρι τον εκεντροφωρο που εχει αυτη την περιγραφη,,,,
> ξερεις μεσα απο το βολαν εχει και μια μηχανη που δουλευει τετραχρωνος,,,,*



Μαλλον δεν εχω δει ποτέ ,έχοντας κανει περίπου καμιά 100αρια γενικές επισκευές.Απο τις δύο τελευταίες σειρές σου δεν κατάλαβα τιποτα;;;Τι σχέσει έχει ο εκκέντροφόρος και το βολάν στο θέμα ,μόνο εσύ ξέρεις.

----------


## -nikos-

> Μαλλον δεν εχω δει ποτέ ,έχοντας κανει περίπου καμιά 100αρια γενικές επισκευές.Απο τις δύο τελευταίες σειρές σου δεν κατάλαβα τιποτα;;;Τι σχέσει έχει ο εκκέντροφόρος και το βολάν στο θέμα ,μόνο εσύ ξέρεις.



αν εχεις κανει 100 επισκευες τοτε μου θυμηζεις ενα ''μαστορα'' που ελεγε οτι το αβανς στην αναφλεξη
μπενει μερικες μοιρες ΜΕΤΑ το ανω νεκρο σειμιο αφου δεν ειχε καταλαβει οτι το αβανς ειχε συνδεθει με γραναζι 
που περιστρεφωνταν αντιθετα απο τον εκεντροφωρο.
τελος παντων στο θεμα μας,,,,,,
ειπες οτι ο καθε χρονος για να εξελιχθει θελει δυο περιστροφες του κυλινδρου [ΕΤΣΙ ???]
δηλαδη το πιστονι κανει δυο φωρες την διαδρομη του κυλινδρου πριν εκτελεσει εναν χρονο [ΣΩΣΤΑ ??]
Φανταζωμαι οτι γνωριζεις οτι οι χρωνοι αποτελουνται απο την ισαγωγη την συμπιεση την εκτονοση και την εξαγωγη
[καταλαβενεις τωρα τι ειπες η θες να συνεχισω,,,,,]

----------


## kaptenlouna

> αν εχεις κανει 100 επισκευες τοτε μου θυμηζεις ενα ''μαστορα'' που ελεγε οτι το αβανς στην αναφλεξη
> μπενει μερικες μοιρες ΜΕΤΑ το ανω νεκρο σειμιο αφου δεν ειχε καταλαβει οτι το αβανς ειχε συνδεθει με γραναζι 
> που περιστρεφωνταν αντιθετα απο τον εκεντροφωρο.
> 
> Μήπως έμαθες και εσυ αυτά που ξερεις απο αυτόν το μάστορα;;;
> 
> τελος παντων στο θεμα μας,,,,,,
> ειπες οτι ο καθε χρονος για να εξελιχθει θελει δυο περιστροφες του κυλινδρου [ΕΤΣΙ ???]
> 
> ...





Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις για να μπορέσουν να ''ρουφήξουν'' και οι τέσσερις κυλινδροί αέρα (ίσο με τον συνολικό κυλινδρισμό του κινητήρα π.χ 1600cc) θα πρέπει ο στροφαλος να περιστραφεί *ΔΥΟ* φορές.

----------


## -nikos-

> Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις για να μπορέσουν να ''ρουφήξουν'' και οι τέσσερις κυλινδροί αέρα (ίσο με τον συνολικό κυλινδρισμό του κινητήρα π.χ 1600cc) θα πρέπει ο στροφαλος να περιστραφεί *ΔΥΟ* φορές.



ωραια,,,κυκλος οχι χρονος
πες μου τωρα μιας και το αρχισαμε
δεν ειναι 12,800 λιτρα το λεπτο και ειναι 6,400 λιτρα το λεπτο
υπαρχει συσκευη παραγωγης υδρογωνου που να δινει τετεια ποσωτητα ?
γιατι δεν μιλαμε για σιμπιεσμενο αεριο αλλα για ''κουβαδες'' ηλεκτρολυσης.

----------


## kaptenlouna

Είδες πουθενά να λέω οτι ειμαι υπέρ του συστήματος αυτού;Εγω μια διευκρήνηση έκανα και εσύ όρμισες να με φάς :Smile: .

----------


## -nikos-

> Είδες πουθενά να λέω οτι ειμαι υπέρ του συστήματος αυτού;Εγω μια διευκρήνηση έκανα και εσύ όρμισες να με φάς.




εχεις δικιο βιαστικα να βγαλω συμπερασματα,,,,,,,

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ο τετράχρονος παλινδρομικός κινητήρας ολοκληρώνει ένα κύκλο σε δύο  περιστροφές του στροφάλου ,οπότε απευθείας έχουμε το μισό απο ότι  υπολόγισες.Εκτός αυτού ,ο ατμοσφαιρικός αέρας περιέχει μόνο 21%  οξυγόνο,το οποίο ειναι το οξειδωτικό στοιχείο.Εάν υπολογίσουμε και το  14,7:1(για βενζίνη) θα δούμε ότι το μέσο κάυσης ειναι πολυ μικρή ποσότητα.



Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη,
 Εχεις δίκιο για το μισό ποσό αέρα στον κινητήρα, αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει καθόλου το σκεπτικό. Αντί για 12 - 13 χιλιάδες λίτρα το λεπτό, μιλάμε για 6 με 6.5 χιλιάδες λίτρα ΑΕΡΑ το λεπτό. (η συμπίεση είναι άσχετη στην περίπτωση μας, οπότε το 14,7:1 δεν έχει νόημα). Αν μετράς μόνο ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟ είναι 1260 ΛΙΤΡΑ ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΛΕΠΤΟ στις 8000 rpm. Τώρα, η συσκευή ΗΗΟ δίνει 10 λίτρα το λεπτό αέριο, δηλαδή 3,33 λίτρα οξυγόνου και 6.66 λίτρα υδρογόνου το λεπτό. Αρα η σχέση οξυγόνου και ΗΗΟ στο μίγμα είναι  (1260 + 3,33 / 6,66 =  189,68 ) δηλαδή 1 λίτρο υδρογόνου για κάθε 190 περίπου λίτρα οξυγόνου !!!!!
 Αν το υπολογίσουμε σε αέρα (γιατί το άζωτο ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ και καταλαμβάνει 79% του χώρου), τότε μιλάμε για 6000 / 6,6 =  909, άρα 1 λίτρο υδρογόνου σε κάθε 909 λίτρα αέρα !!!!
Τα νούμερα μιλάνε από μόνα τους.......

----------


## spyropap

Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος για το εάν μιλάνε τα νούμερα και τι λένε.
Μπορείτε να κάνετε υποθέσεις και υπολογισμούς με απόκλιση.
Εγώ εάν δεν δω όργανο να μετρά τον αέρα/οξυγόνο που ρουφά μια μηχανή, δεν πείθομαι για τα μεγέθη. Υπάρχει τέτοιο όργανο;

Και η πλάκα είναι ότι τώρα τελευταία κάποιος μου έβαλε ιδέες και έλεγξα τις μετρήσεις των οργάνων μου και τα βρήκα αναξιόπιστα. Ακόμα και τα true rms όργανα που κοστίζουν, εάν συγκρίνεις τις μετρήσεις τους με παλμογράφο –είναι να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου…

----------


## kaptenlouna

> Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη,
>  Εχεις δίκιο για το μισό ποσό αέρα στον κινητήρα, αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει καθόλου το σκεπτικό. Αντί για 12 - 13 χιλιάδες λίτρα το λεπτό, μιλάμε για 6 με 6.5 χιλιάδες λίτρα ΑΕΡΑ το λεπτό. (η συμπίεση είναι άσχετη στην περίπτωση μας, οπότε το 14,7:1 δεν έχει νόημα). Αν μετράς μόνο ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟ είναι 1260 ΛΙΤΡΑ ΟΞΥΓΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΛΕΠΤΟ στις 8000 rpm. Τώρα, η συσκευή ΗΗΟ δίνει 10 λίτρα το λεπτό αέριο, δηλαδή 3,33 λίτρα οξυγόνου και 6.66 λίτρα υδρογόνου το λεπτό. Αρα η σχέση οξυγόνου και ΗΗΟ στο μίγμα είναι  (1260 + 3,33 / 6,66 =  189,68 ) δηλαδή 1 λίτρο υδρογόνου για κάθε 190 περίπου λίτρα οξυγόνου !!!!!
>  Αν το υπολογίσουμε σε αέρα (γιατί το άζωτο ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ και καταλαμβάνει 79% του χώρου), τότε μιλάμε για 6000 / 6,6 =  909, άρα 1 λίτρο υδρογόνου σε κάθε 909 λίτρα αέρα !!!!
> Τα νούμερα μιλάνε από μόνα τους.......



Καλημέρα Σωτήρη,
Όπως προείπα δεν υποστηρίζω σε καμία περίπτωση αυτο το σύστημα(αρκετά ενεργοβόρο-μικρή παραγώμενη ποσότητα).Πιά είναι όμως η αναλογία καύσης αέρα-υδρογόνου(όπως π.χ αέρα-βενζίνη 14,7:1);;.Επειδή  εδω μιλάμε για εμπλουτισμό και οχι ολοκληρωμένη καύση , αυτό ειναι που με κάνει να έχω τις αμφιβόλιες μου(εάν κάνει κατι ή απολύτως τίποτα).

----------


## -nikos-

εχει να κανει με την ποσωτητα του παραγωμενου αεριου
η οποια με την ηλεκτρολυση ειναι αργη[υπερβολικα αργη]για το ρευμα που καταναλωνεται.
αλλα θα πω κατι αλλο,[με ενδιασμο]
πριν καιρο ο σπυρος[παπ] ανεβασε κατι βιντεακια με μοναχους που τριβαν
πιατελες και απο την συχνωτητα που παραγωνταν το νερο εβραζε......
αν μεσα σε αυτο το νερο εμπεναν τα ηλεκτροδια της ηλεκτρολυσης ωστε να διαχωριζωνται
τα αερια τοτε ισως,,,,,,
Η αληθια ειναι οτι οταν ειδα το ενλογο ποστ [σελιδα 8 αυτου του θεματος]με πιασαν τα γελιαhttp://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=51722&page=8
αλλα με μια δευτερη ματια με εβαλε σε σκεψεις,,,
ο διαχωρισμος θα μπορουσε να γηνει ''μουσικα'' γιατι οχι ?
Temple.JPGTibetan.jpgτο εν λογο ποστ εχει και αυτες τις φωτο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! έχει βάλει κανείς απο τα έτοιμα συστήματα να μας πει εντυπώσεις? όπως διαβάζω εδώ αλλά και όπως πιστεύω εγώ με αυτά που ξέρω και γνωρίζω αμφιβάλλω αν το υδρογόνο που παράγεται είναι ικανό να προκαλέσει μείωση κατανάλωσης στην βενζίνη! θεωρητικά ίσως, πρακτικά είναι πολυ λίγο, όπως είπα και παραπάνω ίσως στο ρελαντί να κάνει κάτι, αλλά σε πολλές στροφές? όταν ανοίγει το turbo στο δικό μου πχ τι γίνεται? κάποιος φίλος βρήκε κανα 2 που ειχαν βαλει και του λενε πως ειδαν οικονομια κανά 10-15% απο ετοιμο σύστημα διαχωρισμού, αλλοι λενε πως ειδαν 28-30% απο μια εταιρια που ειχε βαλει στα επαγγελματικά ΙΧ της, μάλιστα ειχαν δώσει και συστατική επιστολή υπογεγραμμένη!! τι να πω περίεργα πράγματα! το σίγουρο είναι πως καταναλώνεις πολυ ρεύμα και το αμαξι θα μπορεί να δουλεύει σωστά? τι θα γίνει αν ανοίγουμε καλοριφερ τον χειμώνα? A/C το καλοκαίρι? ηχοσυστημα δυνατό? κτλ κτλ, δλδ θα μπορούμε να το δουλευουμε μονο με ΟΛΑ τα άλλα συστήματα κλειστά? θα πρέπει να εχουμε και αλλη μπαταρία? δυναμό? φωτοβολταικα στην οροφη? γιατί αν είναι τόσα πολλα αυτά που χρειάζονται μάλλον δεν θα συμφέρει τελικά να το κάνουμε. Ο τύπος στο ebay μου είχε πει πως κανει 2 λιτρα περίπου το λεπτό, με ρεύμα 30Α!!!! πάρα πολυ κατανάλωση ρευματος και παράγει ελάχιστο! φαντάζομαι χωρίς pwm generator.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλημέρα Σωτήρη,
> Όπως προείπα δεν υποστηρίζω σε καμία περίπτωση αυτο το σύστημα(αρκετά ενεργοβόρο-μικρή παραγώμενη ποσότητα).Πιά είναι όμως η αναλογία καύσης αέρα-υδρογόνου(όπως π.χ αέρα-βενζίνη 14,7:1);;.Επειδή  εδω μιλάμε για εμπλουτισμό και οχι ολοκληρωμένη καύση , αυτό ειναι που με κάνει να έχω τις αμφιβόλιες μου(εάν κάνει κατι ή απολύτως τίποτα).



 Καλημέρα παναγιώτη,
 Ουτε εγώ είμαι υπέρ της θεωρείας μείωσης της κατανάλωσης μέσω συσκευών ΗΗΟ. Απλά κάνουμε κουβέντα για να περναει η ώρα.
 Φαντάζομαι οτι έχεις δει την διαφωνία που έχω επι του θέματος σε άλλο νήμα του φόρουμ.... Τέλος πάντων.

 Η αναλογία 14,7 : 1  είναι η ιδανική αναλογία αέρα και βενζίνης για να γίνει σωστή ανάφλεξη του μίγματος. Ως εδώ όλα καλά.
 ΑΛΛΑ, η ιδανική αναλογία οξυγόνου - υδρογόνου είναι 1 : 2.  Δηλαδη το ΗΗΟ "καιγετε" αυτούσιο, που σημαίνει οτι η αναλογία αέρα βενζίνης παραμένει αναλοιωτη. Το θέμα λοιπόν, όπως πολυ σωστά και εσυ τόνισες, είναι αν το ποσοστό ΗΗΟ στον θαλαμο καύσης είναι αρκετό για να προκαλέσει την παραμικρή διαφορά στην απλοδοση τοθ κινητήρα, έστω και στο ρελαντί.

----------


## spyropap

Νικηφόρε (#126) άστα τα έχουμε δοκιμάσει και τα έτοιμα και τα ιδιοκατασκευής (τα έχω γράψει),
οι μπαταρίες ξεπούλησαν, το δυναμό τα έφτυσε, φωτιά πήραν τα καλώδια, και το dry cell σκούριασε.
Μόνο οικονομία δεν είδαμε.. 

Νίκο (#125) δεν θέλω να σου δώσω την εντύπωση πως δεν ασχολούμαι μαζί σου.
Είναι καλό να γελάς με ότι σου φαίνεται αστείο, μερικά αστεία όμως είναι σοβαρά.
Από τα πιο σοβαρά και αποκαλυπτικά στοιχεία που έχω γράψει εδώ γι αυτό το θέμα είναι του μηνύματος #74.

Μόνο κάποιος που μπορεί να πραγματοποιήσει και να έχει την εμπειρία μπορεί να καταλάβει νοήματα κάποιων μηνυμάτων μου.

Μέχρι τώρα έβγαζα αυτά που έχω στο μυαλό μου δίχως να παρουσιάζω μια πλήρη και αναλυτική κατασκευή.
Ένας λόγος που έκανα αυτό είναι ότι δεν έβλεπα αρκετό ενδιαφέρον από θετικούς ανθρώπους.
Ένας άλλος λόγος είναι οι πιθανότητες ατυχήματος από αυτούς που ίσως να μην είναι ικανοί και υπεύθυνοι γι αυτό το σύστημα.
Και τι να παρουσιάσω, κάτι που δεν ικανοποιεί ούτε εμένα;

Όσο για τις εικόνες αυτές με την θιβετιανικη αρχιτεκτονική, αποκαλύπτουν πως όταν οι άνθρωποι πιστεύουν σε κάτι βαθιά τότε κάθε πράξη/έργο τους χαρακτηρίζεται από αυτή τους την πίστη.
Μπορείς να πετύχεις κάτι δίχως να πιστεύεις σε αυτό από τύχη ή προσπάθεια αλλά όταν το πιστεύεις έχεις ενισχυμένες πιθανότητες να πετύχεις με ικανότητα.

----------


## spyropap

*Υδρογόνο με Νερό + Χημεία + Ηλεκτροτεχνία* (μέρος 1ο)

Αρκετοί ερευνητές έχουν αυτό το όραμα. Σχεδιάζουν τρόπο παραγωγής Υδρογόνου ακριβώς στο σημείο κατανάλωσης του.
Αυτό μαζί με άλλες εναλλακτικές τεχνολογίες ενέργειας θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία αποκεντρωτικού ενεργειακού συστήματος, όπου ιδιώτες θα μπορούν να παράγουν χωρίς την μεσολάβηση τρίτων την ενέργεια που χρειάζονται. Η επιλογή αυτή θα είναι διεξοδική και θα συνεισφέρει στην υγεία κ την οικολογία.

Ορισμένοι εφευρέτες είχαν την αφέλεια να προτείνουν τις πρωτοποριακές τους ιδέες και λύσεις σε κυβερνητικούς παράγοντες, πιστεύοντας πως οι κυβερνήσεις υπάρχουν για να υπηρετούν το συμφέρον των πολιτών τους.
Σε αντάλλαγμα εισέπραξαν την αδιαφορία και την αντιπαλότητα του συστήματος.

Αυτή ήταν και η περίπτωση του Βολιβιανού Francisco Pacheco (1914-1992) που δεκαετίες πριν ανακάλυψε έναν εντυπωσιακό κινητήρα ΗΗΟ, αλλά συνάντησε στην προσπάθεια του να τον προωθήσει ένα ανυπέρβλητο τείχος και τελικά πέθανε αγνοημένος.

Στις 27 Ιουλίου του 1974 στο Νιου Τζέρσεϊ ο Πατσέκο οδήγησε για ώρες ένα μήκους 9 μέτρων πλοιάριο χρησιμοποιώντας ως καύσιμο το θαλασσινό νερό. Ο Πατσέκο χρησιμοποίησε αυτόν τον κινητήρα για να λειτουργεί ένα αυτοκίνητο, μια μοτοσυκλέτα, ένα χορτοκοπτικό μηχάνημα και ένα μικρό πλοίο.
Το 1975 ο Πατσέκο έστειλε επιστολές στις αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες. Κανένα ενδιαφέρον. Έστειλε επιστολές σε πάνω από τριάντα επιχειρήσεις δημόσιας ωφέλειας. Έστειλε επιστολές σε περίπου 100 γερουσιαστές των ΗΠΑ. Μόνο δύο του απάντησαν και κανένας δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να τον συναντήσει.
Το γραφείο τυποποίησης απέρριψε το σχέδιο του με το πρόσχημα ότι το περιεχόμενο δεν ήταν οργανωμένο καλά.

Όπως και αρκετοί άλλοι εφευρέτες στο χώρο της εναλλακτικής τεχνολογίας ο Πατσέκο περιβλήθηκε από “τείχος σιωπής” παρά το γεγονός ότι κατασκεύασε και επέδειξε μοντέλα του κινητήρα του σε κυβερνητικούς και βιομηχάνους.
Το 1990 το γραφείο ευρεσιτεχνιών των ΗΠΑ δέχτηκε τελικά να κατοχυρώσει τον κινητήρα με την ονομασία Pacheco Bi-Polar Autoelectrolytic Hydrogen Generator (Pat.N 5089107).

Λίγο αργότερα ο Πατσέκο πέθανε προσπαθώντας μάταια να κάνει τον κόσμο να ενδιαφερθεί για την εφεύρεση του. Μια εφεύρεση που αν αναπτυσσόταν ίσως να άλλαζε τη μορφή του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού και ίσως το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου.
Αυτά τα λίγα ιστορικά στοιχεία δεν δίνουν απαντήσεις είναι όμως ενδεικτικά. 

Ο Πατσέκο χρησιμοποίησε στους κινητήρες του ηλεκτρόδια παραγωγής αερίων ΗΗΟ από μέταλλα Μαγνήσιο και Αλουμίνιο. Ειδικά το Μαγνήσιο είναι από τα πιο κατάλληλα μέταλλα όπως αναφέρει και η Wikipedia:
Magnesium's ability to react with water can be harnessed to produce energy and run a magnesium-based engine.Magnesium also reacts exothermically with most acids, such as hydrochloric acid (HCl). As with aluminium, zinc and many other metals, the reaction with hydrochloric acid produces the chloride of the metal and releases hydrogen gas.

Ένα από τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι κατασκευαστές ΗΗΟ είναι η διάβρωση των ηλεκτροδίων. Αυτό είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό πρόβλημα που πρέπει να λάβουν υπ όψιν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται.
Προσωπική διαπίστωση είναι ότι όσες συσκευές φτιάχτηκαν με “ανοξείδωτα” μέταλλα τύπου 316SS σκουριάζουν και αχρηστεύονται σε 1-2 έτη, ανάλογα με την χρήση τους και το ηλεκτρολυτικό υγρό. 
Αυτοί που πωλούν αυτές τις συσκευές σκόπιμα δεν αναφέρουν την διάρκεια τους.

Και είναι τέτοια η απογοήτευση κάποιου που έχει επενδύσει χρήματα σε συσκευές παραγωγής ΗΗΟ που έπειτα από την συνειδητοποίηση ότι ξεγελάστηκε, γίνεται αντίπαλος αυτής της τεχνολογίας. 
Δεν είναι όμως μόνο έτσι.. <συνεχίζεται>

----------


## spyropap

*Υδρογόνο με Νερό + Χημεία + Ηλεκτροτεχνία* (μέρος 2ο)

Μια άλλη περίπτωση είναι αυτή του δρ. Randell Mills (Harvard Medical School, Physics Department at Harvard University, BlackLight New Jersey).
Η θεωρία του δρ. Μιλλς, σύμφωνα με την οποία τα άτομα του Υδρογόνου μπορούν να συρρικνωθούν σε μια σταθερή μορφή, αποτελεί κάτι το αδιανόητο για την κατεστημένη αντίληψη της Κβαντικής Φυσικής.
Η εταιρία BlackLight Power είναι πρωτοπόρος στην τεχνολογία απελευθέρωσης θερμικής ενέργειας από το Υδρογόνο, που είναι το απλούστερο χημικό στοιχείο στο Σύμπαν καθώς αποτελείται μονάχα από ένα πρωτόνιο που γύρω του περιστρέφεται ένα ηλεκτρόνιο.

Αυτή η θερμική ενέργεια εκπορεύεται από χημική αντίδραση που προκαλεί την καταλυτική κατάρρευση του Υδρογόνου. Η εν λόγω θερμική ενέργεια απελευθερώνει τα ηλεκτρόνια των ατόμων του Υδρογόνου και προκαλεί μέσω ενός καταλύτη τη μετάβαση του σʼ ένα χαμηλότερο ενεργειακό επίπεδο, αντίστοιχο με το απειροελάχιστο επίπεδο των κβάντα. Αυτό το υποβαθμισμένο ατομικό Υδρογόνο που παράγεται, αποκαλείται 
«υδρίνο-hydrino», ενώ ο καταλύτης που μορφοποιεί το υδρίνο ονομάζεται «καταλύτης μετάβασης-transition catalyst».
Τα υδρίνο συνδιάζονται με άλλα στοιχεία και μπορούν να αποτελέσουν τη βάση για την κατασκευή ισχυρών συσσωρευτών.
Αυτές οι μπαταρίες θα είναι σε θέση να προσφέρουν στα αυτοκίνητα κίνηση και ενεργειακή αυτονομία για 1500 χλμ. πριν επαναφορτιστούν.

Για την ανάπτυξη αυτής της τεχνολογίας απαιτούνται πολλά χρήματα. Η εταιρία BlackLight έχει εγκαταστάσεις πολλών εκατομμυρίων δολλαρίων σε ίδια κεφάλαια, επενδύσεις, εξοπλισμό και επεκτείνεται με γοργούς ρυθμούς διαθέτοντας ήδη εργαστηριακές εγκαταστάσεις εμβαδού 16000 τμ. και απασχολώντας περισσότερους από 100 ερευνητές και προσωπικό.
Ο δρ. Μιλλς έχει κατοχυρώσει ευρεσιτεχνίες του στην Αυστραλία και έχει αναμονή για κατοχύρωση στις ΗΠΑ.
Στις 15/02/2000 η BlackLight κατοχύρωσε τη σημαντικότερη ευρεσιτεχνία της με αριθμό Νο 6024935 και ονομασία “Lower energy hydrogen methods and structure”.
 Η κατάθεση της συγκεκριμένης ευρεσιτεχνίας συνοδευόταν από 499 σελίδες όπου περιγραφόταν λεπτομερώς ο τρόπος λειτουργίας της.
Με το να κατοχυρώσει αυτήν την πατέντα το γραφείο ευρεσιτεχνιών αναγνώρισε πως το ενεργειακό σύστημα του δρ. Μιλλς μαζί με την μέθοδο άντλησης ενέργειας από το Υδρογόνο, είναι εφαρμόσιμα και πως είναι κάτι το ολοκαίνουργιο σε σύγκριση με τις συμβατικές μεθόδους παραγωγής ενέργειας.
Την ίδια περίοδο, ακόμα μια σημαντική ευρεσιτεχνία που αφορούσε την τεχνολογία μπαταριών νέας σύνθεσης με εφαρμογή υδρίνο θα κατοχυρώνονταν στις 29/02/2000 (Νο 6030601).

Άσχημα νέα έφθασαν στην BlackLight. Το γραφείο ευρεσιτεχνιών ανακαλούσε την παραπάνω ευρεσιτεχνία, δίνοντας την άδεια να ασκηθεί δικαστική αγωγή. Επίσης τέσσερις εφαρμογές της ευρεσιτεχνίας που είχαν προηγουμένως επιτραπεί να κυκλοφορήσουν στο εμπόριο, διατάχθηκε να επανεξεταστούν.
Ο διευθυντής του νομικού γραφείου που ξεκίνησε τη διαδικασία της ανάκλησης υποστήριξε πως οι ευρεσιτεχνίες της BlackLight δεν μπορούσαν να πατενταριστούν επειδή βασίζονταν σε αναπόδεικτη επιστήμη που σχετίζεται με την Ψυχρή Σύντηξη!

Πως θα μπορούσε μια εταιρία να συνεχίσει το έργο της και να συγκρατήσει τους επενδυτές της, όταν δεν μπορούσε να εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά τις τεχνολογίες που ανακάλυψε και ανέπτυσσε;
Τα φτερά της BlackLight είχαν κοπεί από υψηλά ιστάμενα ψαλίδια.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1iqa0dSJO0&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KP7lhVa0hg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHfSE28PeoQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI1NwQNijSw&feature=related

Η παρακάτω διαταγή μυστικότητας εκδόθηκε παλαιότερα και αποστάλθηκε σε αρκετούς εφευρέτες συσκευών ελεύθερης ενέργειας.
Διαταγή Μυστικότητας (τίτλος 35, Κώδικας των ΗΠΑ τμήματα 181-188 )
Σημείωση: Προς τον αιτούντα άνωθεν ονομαζόμενο, τους κληρονόμους του, και οποιονδήποτε εντολοδόχο του δικηγόρο, ή πράκτορα του, κατωτέρω διορισμένο υπόλογο του.
Με αυτό το έγγραφο ενημερώνεστε ότι η δική σας αίτηση, όπως αναφέρθηκε ανωτέρω, βρέθηκε ότι περιέχει ως θέμα της ένα ζήτημα που είναι μία μη εξουσιοδοτημένη αποκάλυψη, η οποία θα μπορούσε να είναι επιβλαβής για τη δημόσια ασφάλεια, και γι αυτόν το λόγο διατάζεστε να μην δημοσιεύσετε ή αποκαλύψετε με κανέναν τρόπο την εφεύρεση ή οποιαδήποτε πρακτική πληροφορία σχετικά με αυτή, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των μέχρι τώρα αδημοσίευτων λεπτομερειών του θέματος που είναι αντικείμενο αυτής της αίτησης, με κανένα τρόπο ή σε κανένα πρόσωπο που δεν ήταν ενήμερο της εφεύρεσης πριν την ημέρα της διαταγής, συμπεριλαμβάνοντας ακόμη και τους υπαλλήλους, αλλά να κρατήσετε το μυστικό εκτός από τη γραπτή κατάθεση που κρατήθηκε από τον επίτροπο των ευρεσιτεχνιών υπʼ αριθμόν 35 U.S.C. 182, 186…
<συνεχίζεται>

----------


## SV1JRT

*Καλημέρα Σπύρο,*
*Επέτρεψε μου να κάνω «τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου» στο άρθρο που καταχώρησες. ΔΕΝ θέλω να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου και το ξέρεις ότι σε εκτιμώ για το ερευνητικό σου πνεύμα. Απλά θέλω να πω και εγώ τις σκέψεις μου στα γραφόμενα και να κάνουμε μια φιλική κουβεντούλα.*
* Εχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν.*

Υδρογόνο με Νερό + Χημεία + Ηλεκτροτεχνία (μέρος 1ο)

Αρκετοί ερευνητές έχουν αυτό το όραμα. Σχεδιάζουν τρόπο παραγωγής Υδρογόνου ακριβώς στο σημείο κατανάλωσης του.
Αυτό μαζί με άλλες εναλλακτικές τεχνολογίες ενέργειας θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την δημιουργία αποκεντρωτικού ενεργειακού συστήματος, όπου ιδιώτες θα μπορούν να παράγουν χωρίς την μεσολάβηση τρίτων την ενέργεια που χρειάζονται. Η επιλογή αυτή θα είναι διεξοδική και θα συνεισφέρει στην υγεία κ την οικολογία.


*Μακάρι να γινόταν αυτό. Θα ήταν η απόλυτη απελευθέρωση της ανθρωπότητας..*

Ορισμένοι εφευρέτες είχαν την αφέλεια να προτείνουν τις πρωτοποριακές τους ιδέες και λύσεις σε κυβερνητικούς παράγοντες, πιστεύοντας πως οι κυβερνήσεις υπάρχουν για να υπηρετούν το συμφέρον των πολιτών τους.
Σε αντάλλαγμα εισέπραξαν την αδιαφορία και την αντιπαλότητα του συστήματος.


*Να υπενθυμήσω εδώ, πως ο καθένας μπορεί να κατοχυρώσει οποιαδήποτε «πατέντα». Αυτό ΔΕΝ σημαίνει οτι η «πατέντα» του λειτουργεί και αποδίδει...*
 

Αυτή ήταν και η περίπτωση του Βολιβιανού Francisco Pacheco (1914-1992) που δεκαετίες πριν ανακάλυψε έναν εντυπωσιακό κινητήρα ΗΗΟ, αλλά συνάντησε στην προσπάθεια του να τον προωθήσει ένα ανυπέρβλητο τείχος και τελικά πέθανε αγνοημένος.

Στις 27 Ιουλίου του 1974 στο Νιου Τζέρσεϊ ο Πατσέκο οδήγησε για ώρες ένα μήκους 9 μέτρων πλοιάριο χρησιμοποιώντας ως καύσιμο το θαλασσινό νερό. Ο Πατσέκο χρησιμοποίησε αυτόν τον κινητήρα για να λειτουργεί ένα αυτοκίνητο, μια μοτοσυκλέτα, ένα χορτοκοπτικό μηχάνημα και ένα μικρό πλοίο.
Το 1975 ο Πατσέκο έστειλε επιστολές στις αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες. Κανένα ενδιαφέρον. Έστειλε επιστολές σε πάνω από τριάντα επιχειρήσεις δημόσιας ωφέλειας. Έστειλε επιστολές σε περίπου 100 γερουσιαστές των ΗΠΑ. Μόνο δύο του απάντησαν και κανένας δεν μπήκε στον κόπο να τον συναντήσει.
Το γραφείο τυποποίησης απέρριψε το σχέδιο του με το πρόσχημα ότι το περιεχόμενο δεν ήταν οργανωμένο καλά.

Όπως και αρκετοί άλλοι εφευρέτες στο χώρο της εναλλακτικής τεχνολογίας ο Πατσέκο περιβλήθηκε από “τείχος σιωπής” παρά το γεγονός ότι κατασκεύασε και επέδειξε μοντέλα του κινητήρα του σε κυβερνητικούς και βιομηχάνους.
Το 1990 το γραφείο ευρεσιτεχνιών των ΗΠΑ δέχτηκε τελικά να κατοχυρώσει τον κινητήρα με την ονομασία Pacheco Bi-Polar Autoelectrolytic Hydrogen Generator (Pat.N 5089107).

Λίγο αργότερα ο Πατσέκο πέθανε προσπαθώντας μάταια να κάνει τον κόσμο να ενδιαφερθεί για την εφεύρεση του. Μια εφεύρεση που αν αναπτυσσόταν ίσως να άλλαζε τη μορφή του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού και ίσως το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου.
Αυτά τα λίγα ιστορικά στοιχεία δεν δίνουν απαντήσεις είναι όμως ενδεικτικά. 


* Υπάρχουν κάπου τα σχέδια του κυρίου ??*
* Θα μπορούσαμε να τα δούμε και να πειραματιστούμε ??*


Ο Πατσέκο χρησιμοποίησε στους κινητήρες του ηλεκτρόδια παραγωγής αερίων ΗΗΟ από μέταλλα Μαγνήσιο και Αλουμίνιο. Ειδικά το Μαγνήσιο είναι από τα πιο κατάλληλα μέταλλα όπως αναφέρει και η Wikipedia:
Magnesium's ability to react with water can be harnessed to produce energy and run a magnesium-based engine.Magnesium also reacts exothermically with most acids, such as hydrochloric acid (HCl). As with aluminium, zinc and many other metals, the reaction with hydrochloric acid produces the chloride of the metal and releases hydrogen gas.


*Η* *Wikipedia** αναφέρετε στο Μαγνήσιο ως ένα μέταλλο με ισχυρή ηλεκτρεγερτική δύναμη, το οποίο αν βυθιστεί σε ηλετραγώγιμο υγρό μαζί μέ αντίστοιχης αλλά αντίστροφης ηλεκτρεγερτικής ισχύος δημιουργεί ηλεκτρική τάση. Ετσι κατασκευάζονται οι κοινές μπαταρίες.*
* Το περίβλημα σε όλες τις οικιακής χρήσης μπαταρίες είναι Μαγνήσιο.*
 
Ένα από τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι κατασκευαστές ΗΗΟ είναι η διάβρωση των ηλεκτροδίων. Αυτό είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό πρόβλημα που πρέπει να λάβουν υπ όψιν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται.
Προσωπική διαπίστωση είναι ότι όσες συσκευές φτιάχτηκαν με “ανοξείδωτα” μέταλλα τύπου 316SS σκουριάζουν και αχρηστεύονται σε 1-2 έτη, ανάλογα με την χρήση τους και το ηλεκτρολυτικό υγρό.
Αυτοί που πωλούν αυτές τις συσκευές σκόπιμα δεν αναφέρουν την διάρκεια τους.


* Είναι φυσικό και επόμενο να σκουριάζουν τα ηλεκτρόδια, γιατί κατά την ηλεκτρόλυση μεταφέρονται ΙΟΝΤΑ μετάλλου από τον ένα πόλο στον άλλο. Αρα τα ηλεκτρόδια «τρώγονται» από την διαδικασία της ηλεκτρόλυσης και όχι από το υγρό που περιέχει η συσκευή.*
*Οποιοδήποτε μέταλλο και να χρησιμοποιηθεί, είναι καταδικασμένο να φθαρεί.*

Και είναι τέτοια η απογοήτευση κάποιου που έχει επενδύσει χρήματα σε συσκευές παραγωγής ΗΗΟ που έπειτα από την συνειδητοποίηση ότι ξεγελάστηκε, γίνεται αντίπαλος αυτής της τεχνολογίας. 

*Η απογοήτευση μάλλον είναι μεγαλύτερη από την διαπίστωση ότι αγόρασαν μια συσκευή που δεν κάνει αυτά που τους υποσχέθηκαν, παρά από το γεγονός ότι αλλάζουν ηλεκτρόδια κάθε δύο χρόνια....*

Δεν είναι όμως μόνο έτσι..

Μια άλλη περίπτωση είναι αυτή του δρ. Randell Mills (Harvard Medical School, Physics Department at Harvard University, BlackLight New Jersey).
Η θεωρία του δρ. Μιλλς, σύμφωνα με την οποία τα άτομα του Υδρογόνου μπορούν να συρρικνωθούν σε μια σταθερή μορφή, αποτελεί κάτι το αδιανόητο για την κατεστημένη αντίληψη της Κβαντικής Φυσικής.

* Τι ακριβώς εννοεί ο ποιητής ?? Τι είναι η συρρίκνωση ατόμου ??*
 

Η εταιρία BlackLight Power είναι πρωτοπόρος στην τεχνολογία απελευθέρωσης θερμικής ενέργειας από το Υδρογόνο, που είναι το απλούστερο χημικό στοιχείο στο Σύμπαν καθώς αποτελείται μονάχα από ένα πρωτόνιο που γύρω του περιστρέφεται ένα ηλεκτρόνιο.

Αυτή η θερμική ενέργεια εκπορεύεται από χημική αντίδραση που προκαλεί την καταλυτική κατάρρευση του Υδρογόνου. Η εν λόγω θερμική ενέργεια απελευθερώνει τα ηλεκτρόνια των ατόμων του Υδρογόνου και προκαλεί μέσω ενός καταλύτη τη μετάβαση του σʼ ένα χαμηλότερο ενεργειακό επίπεδο, αντίστοιχο με το απειροελάχιστο επίπεδο των κβάντα. Αυτό το υποβαθμισμένο ατομικό Υδρογόνο που παράγεται, αποκαλείται
«υδρίνο-hydrino», ενώ ο καταλύτης που μορφοποιεί το υδρίνο ονομάζεται «καταλύτης μετάβασης-transition catalyst».
Τα υδρίνο συνδιάζονται με άλλα στοιχεία και μπορούν να αποτελέσουν τη βάση για την κατασκευή ισχυρών συσσωρευτών.
Αυτές οι μπαταρίες θα είναι σε θέση να προσφέρουν στα αυτοκίνητα κίνηση και ενεργειακή αυτονομία για 1500 χλμ. πριν επαναφορτιστούν.


* Εδώ Σπύρο, έχει χαθεί τελείως η μπάλα...*
* Εχουμε και λέμε. 1) για να υπάρξει «καταλυτική αντίδραση» πρέπει κατ’ αρχήν κα υπάρχει ένας καταλύτης. Καταλύτης ονομάζεται κάθε ουσία που διευκολύνει μια χημική αντίδραση ΧΩΡΙΣ να παίρνει μέρος σε αυτήν. Στην παραπάνω διαδικασία δεν περιγράφετε κανενός είδους καταλύτης. Απλά χρησιμοποιούν την λέξη «καταλύτης» για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού. 2) ΚΑΜΙΑ χημική αντίδραση δεν έχει επιπτώσεις επάνω σε άτομα. Δεν είναι δυνατόν μέσω χημικής αντίδρασης να διαχωριστεί το πρωτόνιο από τη ηλεκτρόνιο στο άτομο υδρογόνου.  3)  ΟΛΑ τα άτομα μπορούν να μεταβούν σε υψηλότερη ή χαμηλότερη ενεργειακή κατάσταση, αν προσθέσουμε η αφαιρέσουμε ενέργεια. Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή τα ηλεκτρόνια του ατόμου πηδάνε σε μεγαλύτερη ή μικρότερη τροχιά όταν προθέσουμε ή αφαιρέσουμε ενέργεια στο άτομο, συνήθως με μορφή θέρμανσης, ηλεκτρισμού ή ακτινοβολίας. Το άτομο όμως έχει την τάση να επανέρχεται στην φυσιολογική του κατάσταση και όταν το ηλεκτρόνιο έρχεται στην φυσιολογική του τροχιά, απελευθερώνει την επιπλέων ενέργεια που είχε με την μορφή κβάντων (ένα τέτοιο παράδειγμα είναι τα* *LASER** αερίου). 4) Είναι τελείως αδύνατον να υπάρξουν και να αποθηκευτούν σκέτοι πυρήνες υδρογόνου (πρωτόνια), πόσο μάλλον να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε «μπαταρίες». 5) Η λέξη «Υδρίνο» είναι αποκλειστική παραγωγή της εταιρείας “**Blacklight**” και δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα επιστημονικό σύγγραμμα.*
 



Για την ανάπτυξη αυτής της τεχνολογίας απαιτούνται πολλά χρήματα. Η εταιρία BlackLight έχει εγκαταστάσεις πολλών εκατομμυρίων δολλαρίων σε ίδια κεφάλαια, επενδύσεις, εξοπλισμό και επεκτείνεται με γοργούς ρυθμούς διαθέτοντας ήδη εργαστηριακές εγκαταστάσεις εμβαδού 16000 τμ. και απασχολώντας περισσότερους από 100 ερευνητές και προσωπικό.
Ο δρ. Μιλλς έχει κατοχυρώσει ευρεσιτεχνίες του στην Αυστραλία και έχει αναμονή για κατοχύρωση στις ΗΠΑ.
Στις 15/02/2000 η BlackLight κατοχύρωσε τη σημαντικότερη ευρεσιτεχνία της με αριθμό Νο 6024935 και ονομασία “Lower energy hydrogen methods and structure”.
Η κατάθεση της συγκεκριμένης ευρεσιτεχνίας συνοδευόταν από 499 σελίδες όπου περιγραφόταν λεπτομερώς ο τρόπος λειτουργίας της.
Με το να κατοχυρώσει αυτήν την πατέντα το γραφείο ευρεσιτεχνιών αναγνώρισε πως το ενεργειακό σύστημα του δρ. Μιλλς μαζί με την μέθοδο άντλησης ενέργειας από το Υδρογόνο, είναι εφαρμόσιμα και πως είναι κάτι το ολοκαίνουργιο σε σύγκριση με τις συμβατικές μεθόδους παραγωγής ενέργειας.
Την ίδια περίοδο, ακόμα μια σημαντική ευρεσιτεχνία που αφορούσε την τεχνολογία μπαταριών νέας σύνθεσης με εφαρμογή υδρίνο θα κατοχυρώνονταν στις 29/02/2000 (Νο 6030601).

* Ολο αυτό το κομμάτι μου κάνει κάτι σε διαφήμηση της εν λόγω εταιρείας.....*



Άσχημα νέα έφθασαν στην BlackLight. Το γραφείο ευρεσιτεχνιών ανακαλούσε την παραπάνω ευρεσιτεχνία, δίνοντας την άδεια να ασκηθεί δικαστική αγωγή. Επίσης τέσσερις εφαρμογές της ευρεσιτεχνίας που είχαν προηγουμένως επιτραπεί να κυκλοφορήσουν στο εμπόριο, διατάχθηκε να επανεξεταστούν.
Ο διευθυντής του νομικού γραφείου που ξεκίνησε τη διαδικασία της ανάκλησης υποστήριξε πως οι ευρεσιτεχνίες της BlackLight δεν μπορούσαν να πατενταριστούν επειδή βασίζονταν σε αναπόδεικτη επιστήμη που σχετίζεται με την Ψυχρή Σύντηξη!


* Ελα ??  Συνωμοσία των καρτέλ πετρελαίου και αυτό ??*

Πως θα μπορούσε μια εταιρία να συνεχίσει το έργο της και να συγκρατήσει τους επενδυτές της, όταν δεν μπορούσε να εκμεταλλευτεί εμπορικά τις τεχνολογίες που ανακάλυψε και ανέπτυσσε;
Τα φτερά της BlackLight είχαν κοπεί από υψηλά ιστάμενα ψαλίδια.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1iqa0dSJO0&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KP7lhVa0hg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHfSE...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI1Nw...eature=related


* Εγώ νομίζω ότι η υπηρεσία ευρεσιτεχνιών της Αμερικής, που είναι ΠΟΛΥ πιο σοβαρή από την Ελληνική, ανακάλυψε την απάτη και απέσυρε τις ανάλογες «πατέντες» για να προφυλάξει τους πολίτες απο τα δόντια των απατεώνων.....*


Η παρακάτω διαταγή μυστικότητας εκδόθηκε παλαιότερα και αποστάλθηκε σε αρκετούς εφευρέτες συσκευών ελεύθερης ενέργειας.
Διαταγή Μυστικότητας (τίτλος 35, Κώδικας των ΗΠΑ τμήματα 181-188 )
Σημείωση: Προς τον αιτούντα άνωθεν ονομαζόμενο, τους κληρονόμους του, και οποιονδήποτε εντολοδόχο του δικηγόρο, ή πράκτορα του, κατωτέρω διορισμένο υπόλογο του.
Με αυτό το έγγραφο ενημερώνεστε ότι η δική σας αίτηση, όπως αναφέρθηκε ανωτέρω, βρέθηκε ότι περιέχει ως θέμα της ένα ζήτημα που είναι μία μη εξουσιοδοτημένη αποκάλυψη, η οποία θα μπορούσε να είναι επιβλαβής για τη δημόσια ασφάλεια, και γι αυτόν το λόγο διατάζεστε να μην δημοσιεύσετε ή αποκαλύψετε με κανέναν τρόπο την εφεύρεση ή οποιαδήποτε πρακτική πληροφορία σχετικά με αυτή, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των μέχρι τώρα αδημοσίευτων λεπτομερειών του θέματος που είναι αντικείμενο αυτής της αίτησης, με κανένα τρόπο ή σε κανένα πρόσωπο που δεν ήταν ενήμερο της εφεύρεσης πριν την ημέρα της διαταγής, συμπεριλαμβάνοντας ακόμη και τους υπαλλήλους, αλλά να κρατήσετε το μυστικό εκτός από τη γραπτή κατάθεση που κρατήθηκε από τον επίτροπο των ευρεσιτεχνιών υπʼ αριθμόν 35 U.S.C. 182, 186…

*  Αυτό, ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ, δεν μου ακούγεται τόσο κακό. Αν κάποιος εφέυρει μαι εκρηκτική ύλη, δεν θα πρέπει να δεσμεύετε να μην ανακοινώσει τον τρόπο κατασκευής της ??*
* Αν υπάρχει μία επικίνδυνη «πατέντα» είναι λογικό να πρέπει να προφυλαχτεί ο κόσμος, για να μην σκοτωθεί κανείς....*

----------


## stratos111

Τεχνητό φύλλο θα λύσει το πρόβλημα των καυσίμων
http://www.newsbeast.gr/environment/...-ton-kausimon/

----------


## spyropap

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Στράτο. Μπορείς να διαβάσεις και για άλλες νέες ανακαλύψεις στο θέμα Εποχή του Υδρογόνου.
Εκεί σε σχετικό λινκ αναφέρεται η σημασία του καταλύτη Κοβάλτιου που συντελεί στην λιγότερη κατανάλωση ενέργειας που απαιτείται για την διάσπαση.

----------


## spyropap

Καλώς τον Σωτήρη. Να κάνουμε συζήτηση. Δεν δικάζεται κανείς, αλίμονο.
Μα πες μας, αφού εσύ θέλεις να πάρεις τον ρόλο του Κιάνου Ριβς, ποιος είναι ο διάβολος;
Και είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι όλοι οι σκεπτικιστές αρκεί να μην κουράζουν με επιμονή.
Κανείς δεν πρέπει να είναι σίγουρος για τίποτε –νομίζω εγώ.
Βαριέμαι να επικολλώ τα κόκκινα, γράφω με την σειρά όπου έχω κάτι να εξηγήσω.

Ο Φ.Πατσέκο ήταν ένας οραματιστής, δεν ζει –πέθανε πριν 20 χρόνια, δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε πολλά γι αυτόν και το έργο του. Έναν αναζητήσεις τον αριθμό πατέντας και το όνομα του θα βρεις αυτό
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Classifieds:Seeking_Machinist_to_Build_Hydrogen_Ge  nerator_from_Salt_Water
όπου είναι ιστοσελίδα βίβλος για θέματα ενέργειας.

Τα σχέδια του δεν είναι αναλυτικά, είναι παλαιά, πρόχειρα και μάλλον δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένα.
Πλήρη σχέδια του πρέπει να έχει το γραφείο ευρεσιτεχνιών. Φαίνεται ότι λείπουν πολλά στοιχεία.
Έχεις όρεξη να πειραματιστείς; Όταν προχωρήσω, στα επόμενα επεισόδια σκοπεύω να παρουσιάσω σχετική κατασκευή.
+
Μου άρεσε πολύ η εξήγηση σου στην αναφορά της Wiki.
Αυτά που έγραψες δεν είναι η ακριβής μετάφραση του κειμένου αλλά αυτό που νομίζεις εσύ.
Περίεργο μου φαίνεται που γράφεις ότι οι κοινές μπαταρίες έχουν Μαγνήσιο. Κι εγώ μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι οι αλκαλικές μπαταρίες έχουν ψευδάργυρο Zinc.
Ποιες μπαταρίες έχουν Μαγνήσιο; Του Μολύβδου; Του ΝικελίουΚαδμίου; Μήπως κάποιες κινεζικές;
+
Εάν είδες τα λινκ με τα βίντεο που εξηγούν την θεωρία -μάλιστα το τελευταίο έχει και κινούμενο σχέδιο- και δεν κατάλαβες την σημασία, ρωτάς εμένα αυτό που θα έπρεπε να ρωτήσεις αυτούς.
Ότι κατάλαβα από αυτά που είδα μετέφρασα και έμαθα, έγραψα. 
Τι να σου κάνω δεν έχω φακέλους με σχέδια και εξηγήσεις.
+
Δεν φαντάζομαι να νομίζεις ότι προσπαθώ να διαφημίσω τους αμερικάνους που δεν ξέρω.
Αχ αυτά τα καρτέλ πετρελαίου τι κάνουνε.. Δεν αφήνουν κανέναν ήσυχο  :Razz: 
+
Σε όλες τις όλες σκέψεις σου δεν διαφωνώ αλλά ούτε και συμφωνώ. Γιατί κάθε τι δεν είναι μόνο αυτό που παρουσιάζω εγώ ή εσύ. Πιθανότητες αρκετές. Να μερικές
1> Να κάνω εγώ λάθος 2> Να κάνεις εσύ λάθος 3> Να κάνουμε λάθος 4> Να έχουμε δίκιο ή λάθος αλλά μερική γνώση κ σχετική άγνοια.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όφελος θα υπάρχει από την ανταλλαγή απόψεων.
Άλλωστε δεν γνωρίζω την κατάληξη αυτού του θέματος.
Ίσως κάποιοι να θέλουν να συνεχίσω την παρουσίαση και άλλοι να νομίζουν ότι πρέπει να σταματήσω γιατί δεν αξίζουν αυτά που πιστεύω και προσπαθώ.

*Μήπως θα ήθελες να βοηθήσεις στην αξιολόγηση της κατασκευής που σκέφτομαι να παρουσιάσω και που δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα στοιχεία της γιατί δεν την έχω ακόμα υλοποιήσει;*

Για εμένα θα είναι ένα παιχνίδι, να κατασκευάσω κομμάτι κομμάτι μια κατασκευή που δεν γνωρίζω εάν θα έχει κάποια ενδιαφέρουσα απόδοση. Θα δείξω όλα τα στάδια, θα δεχτώ ιδέες και ίσως να κάνω μετατροπές.
Θέλω το πνεύμα σου βοηθό στο δικό μου. Δεν πάμε να καταρρίψουμε τους νόμους της θερμοδυναμικής. 
Ας δούμε τι μπορούμε να πετύχουμε με αυτά που μάθαμε από τους άλλους.
Ότι φτιάξω θα σου το φέρω έτσι ώστε να το δοκιμάσεις και να το μετρήσεις/βελτιώσεις κι εσύ.
Τι λες;

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα Σπύρο,
 Συγνώμη για την καθηστερημέμνη απάντηση, αλλα είχα κάποια προβληματάκια υγείας που ευτυχώς έληξαν αίσια.

Για την μπαταρία μαγνησίου μπερδεύτηκα φίλε μου. Το περίβλημα είναι απο ψευδάργυρο και όχι απο μαγνήσιο. Το μαγνήσιο έιναι εσωτερικά με την μορφή αλάτων. Μιλάμε πάντα για τισ απλές ΑΑ, ΑΑΑ και τέτοιου τύπου μπαταρίες, τις "παλιές" οχι τις αλκαλικές.

Καθαρό μαγνήσιο και αλουμίνιο έχουν οι μπαταρίες μίας χρήσης που υπάρχουν στα σωσίβια των πλοίων και αεροπλάνων. Οι μπαταρίες αυτές ενεργοποιούνται όταν γεμίσουν θαλασσινό νερό και παράγουν αρκετό ρεύμα για να ανάψουν ένα λαμπάκι εντοπισμού, μάχρι να διαλυθεί το μαγνήσιο.

 Για την εταιρία "BlackLight" σαφώς και ΔΕΝ πιστεύω οτι εχεις πρόθεση να τους κάνεις διαφήμηση.
 Απλώς, κάποιες φορές, η απάτη ντύνετε με τον μανδύα της "αδικημένης" για να καλυφθεί και να γραπώσει τα θύματα της..
 Ειλικρινα πιστεύω πως η εν-λόγω εταιρεία είναι μια απάτη, που προσπαθεί να τα πάρει από τους μετόχους της...
 Μου θυμίζει μια άλλη Ελληνική εταιρεία, αλλά δεν θα πώ όνομα....

 Αν φτιάξεις κάτι και θές βοήθεια στην αξιολόγηση του, ή ακόμα και απλώς για παρέα, έρχομαι ....
 Να πιούμε ένα φραπεδάκι να γνωριστούμε και από κοντά.

 Αν φτίαξετε την κατάσταση με τον Γιάννη (Λεπουρας) είμαι μέσα για παρέα .....

----------


## spyropap

*Υδρογόνο με Νερό + Χημεία + Ηλεκτροτεχνία* (μέρος 3ο)

Επειδή θεωρώ πως είναι απαραίτητο, αφού ενδιαφέρθηκα να παρουσιάσω εφαρμογή του μέταλλου Μαγνήσιου, παραθέτω μερικά στοιχεία σχετικά με την χρήση του.

ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΡΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ "LIQUID BATTERY"
Νέα ελπιδοφόρα επιλογή αποθήκευσης ενέργειας έρχεται από το πανεπιστήμιο ΜΙΤ και αποτελεί ένα νέο είδος μπαταρίας που έχει κατασκευαστεί με νέα υγρά υλικά. Η μπαταρία αυτή δεν μοιάζει με καμιά άλλη.
Τα ηλεκτρόδια είναι από τετηγμένα μέταλλα και οι ηλεκτρολύτες από λιωμένο αλάτι. Αυτό οδηγεί σε μια ασυνήθιστα ανθεκτική συσκευή που μπορεί γρήγορα να απορροφήσει μεγάλες ποσότητες ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας.
Δόκιμες έδειξαν ότι αυτά τα υγρά μπαταριών κοστίζουν λιγότερο από το ένα τρίτο των καλύτερων σημερινών , και μπορούν να διαρκέσουν ακόμη περισσότερο χρόνο.

Τα ηλεκτρόδια αυτά λειτουργούν με ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα "δέκα φορές υψηλότερο από οποιαδήποτε άλλη μπαταρία του", λέει χαρακτηριστικά ο Donald Sadoway, καθηγητής χημείας στο MIT και ένας από τους εφευρέτες της μπαταρίας. 
Επιπλέον, τα υλικά είναι φθηνά και ο σχεδιασμός επιτρέπει την απλή κατασκευή. 
Το πρωτότυπο αποτελείται από ένα δοχείο που περιβάλλεται από μονωτικό υλικό.
 Οι ερευνητές προσθέτουν τετηγμένες πρώτες ύλες: αντιμόνιο στο κάτω μέρος, έναν ηλεκτρολύτη από θειούχο νάτριο στη μέση και μαγνήσιο στην κορυφή. Επειδή κάθε υλικό έχει διαφορετική πυκνότητα, παραμένουν σε διακριτά στρώματα και έτσι απλοποιούν τη διαδικασία παρασκευής τους. Η αποθήκευση διπλασιάζεται, ως προς την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. 

Η μπαταρία παράγει ηλεκτρόνια από την παροχή ρεύματος, όπως είναι οι ηλιακοί συλλέκτες, οι ανεμογεννήτριες και οποιαδήποτε ανανεώσιμη πηγή ενέργειας. 

Καθώς η ηλεκτρική ενεργεια ρέει στην μπαταρία, το μαγνήσιο και το αντιμόνιο μέταλλο ρευστοποιούνται στον ηλεκτρολύτη. Όταν ο πυρήνας αποφορτιστεί, τα μέταλλα από τα δύο ηλεκτρόδια επιστρέφουν στην αρχική μορφή τους, με αποτέλεσμα να αυξάνεται το μέγεθος των ηλεκτρολυτών και τα ηλεκτρόδια να συρρικνώνονται.
Αυτή η αρχή λειτουργίας δέσμευσης της ενέργειας σαν σφουγγάρι, συμβαίνει και στους συσσωρευτές με μόλυβδο κλπ.
http://www.physorg.com/news155569564.html

+
Και μπαταρίες με Μαγνήσιο από την ομάδα του πανεπιστήμιου του Ισραήλ.
http://www.theautochannel.com/news/2006/03/31/002579.html
Αυτές οι μπαταρίες είναι φιλικές στο περιβάλλον καθώς δεν περιέχουν τοξικά υλικά, είναι ελαφριές, και φθηνές στην παραγωγή.
Το Μαγνήσιο είναι σε σειρά το έβδομο πιο διαδεδομένο (υπάρχει σε αφθονία) μέταλλο στη Γη. Έχει μετρηθεί ενεργειακή πυκνότητα 60Wh ανά κιλό.
Αντίθετα με άλλες μπαταρίες, η μπαταρία μαγνησίου δεν παρουσιάζει αποφόρτιση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μια τέτοια μπαταρία μπορεί να παραμείνει φορτισμένη για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα δίχως ζημιά. Ακόμα δεν επηρεάζονται από το κρύο. 
Αυτά τα προτερήματα κάνουν αυτού του είδους τις μπαταρίες κατάλληλες για χρήση σε ηλεκτρικά οχήματα.

+
Και η TOYOTA άλλαξε γραμμή και αναπτύσσει μπαταρίες Μαγνησίου για χρήση στο νέο Prius και αλλού.
http://wot.motortrend.com/toyota-moves-magnesium-batteries-loses-lithium-ion-23717.html

Συμπτωματικά το υπέδαφος της Ελλάδας είναι πλούσιο σε Νικέλιο κ Μαγνήσιο και είναι μια από τις χώρες με την μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή/εξαγωγή αυτών των μετάλλων στην Ευρώπη. 
Το καθεστώς διαχείρισης των μεταλλίων της Χαλκιδικής οδήγησε σκόπιμα την πτώση της κερδοφορίας αυτών προπωλώντας τα τελευταία χρόνια μετάλλευμα σε άλλα κράτη σε τιμές απίστευτα χαμηλές.
Ακόμα με κακή διαχείριση και άλλους τρόπους χρέωσαν τα ταμεία των εταιριών, επέφεραν οικονομικό μαρασμό στην Ελλάδα ως ξεπούλημα δημόσιου πλούτου.
Αφού πούλησαν το μέλλον των τωρινών κ επόμενων γενεών και κατέστησαν σκλάβους όλους τους καταναλωτές ενέργειας, διέπραξαν εσχάτη προδοσία κατά του Ελληνικού κράτους, 
βολτάρουν στην Ευρώπη με καταθέσεις που τους γεμίζουν τις κοιλιές και τους στέλνουν στον πάτο των ιδεολογικών αξιών.
Αυτό είναι το απαράδεκτο κρατικό σύστημα διαχείρισης ενέργειας και δημόσιου πλούτου της Ελλάδας του χθες κ του σήμερα για το οποίο δεν ευθύνεται η νέα γενιά αλλά η γερουσία.

----------

Notios38 (06-10-11), 

TSAKALI (06-10-11)

----------


## spyropap

*Υδρογόνο με Νερό + Χημεία + Ηλεκτροτεχνία* (μέρος 4ο)

Ένας άλλος ερευνητής με ιδιαίτερη εργασία που έχει κάνει δυνατές κατασκευές είναι ο Bob Boyce.
Άκουσα την συνέντευξη του Bob και καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι γνώστης τεχνικών ηλεκτρόλυσης με εμπειρία.
 Καταλαβαίνω την σημασία του συντονισμού συχνότητας ηλεκτροδίων resonance και πιστεύω 
σε αυτήν την τεχνική. Το έχω γράψει αρκετές φορές άλλωστε ότι η διαμόρφωση συχνότητας modulation είναι κλειδί για αποδοτική ηλεκτρόλυση.
Όπως και αυτός έτσι κι εγώ έχω την ίδια γνώση-ιδέα στο μυαλό μου. Resonance-Modulation.
Το ήξερα, το πίστευα πριν μάθω γι αυτόν τον Bob.

Αυτός ο Bob ισχυρίζεται ότι με το ιδιαίτερο τροφοδοτικό του στο οποίο εφαρμόζει παλμούς με τρεις διαφορετικές συχνότητες φέρουσες όπως 42.8Khz ,21.4Khz, 10.7Khz έχει υψηλή παραγωγή αερίων ΗΗΟ. Έτσι εκμεταλλεύεται τις αρμονικές συχνότητες και το σύστημα του είναι πιο αποδοτικό.

Ο Bob Boyce -bad to the bone- έχει αρκετά να μας δείξει
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0LJlHljpQc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h_hdBY5Ctg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AonkgeeCUE&NR=1

Σχέδια του Bob και τσιπ γεννήτρια παλμών
http://pesn.com/2007/09/29/9500450_BobBoyce_Electrolizer_Plans/d9.pdf
http://peswiki.com/index.php/OS:Bob_Boyce_Electrolyzer_Plans
http://www.myskunkworks.net/servlet/the-67/TRIPLE-FREQUENCY-GENERATOR-IC/Detail
(ακριβό τσιπ φαίνεται –εναλλακτικά με 3x555)

*Αλλά κάποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι το σύστημα του* *Bob δεν λειτουργεί όπως θα έπρεπε.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF4zuqWEoI0
Σεβαστή η γνώμη και η προσπάθεια του.
Εμένα όμως μου φαίνεται πως αυτός ο άνδρας δεν έχει κάνει καλή προσπάθεια αφού οι φυσαλίδες 
με αέρια που βγάζει είναι ελάχιστες.
Είναι αρκετοί αυτοί που κατηγορούν τον Bob ότι έφτιαξαν το σύστημα του και δεν λειτούργησε ικανοποιητικά.

Η κυματομορφή που πλέκεται από 3 διαφορετικές συχνότητες έχει ισχυρή δράση.
Εκτιμώ την άποψη ότι η διαμόρφωση με αρμονικές συχνότητες είναι κατάλληλη για οδήγηση αντιδραστήρα. Τι σύμπτωση -την ίδια άποψη έχει και ο Δρ. Οκτάπους από την ταινία spiderman2. Σενάριο επ.φαντασίας;

Η γεννήτρια αερίων ΗΗΟ που θα κατασκευάσω θα κάνει χρήση διαμόρφωσης με φέρουσες συχνότητες. Αυτές οι συχνότητες δεν θα είναι σταθερές.
Η γεννήτρια που θα παρουσιάσω σαν κατασκευή θα πρέπει να έχει μικρό κόστος και να μπορεί να φτιαχτεί εύκολα. Θα πρέπει να έχει κάτι διαφορετικό από άλλες.
 Δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω συνηθισμένο PWM αν και είναι αποδοτικά.

Ακόμα:
Βίντεο που δείχνει τι συμβαίνει στα ηλεκτρόδια μετά την ηλεκτρόλυση.
Φαίνεται ότι μαυρίζουν από την αρνητική μεριά που βγαίνουν οι φυσαλλίδες Υδρογόνου καθώς εκεί επικάθονται σωματίδια.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b-ZxJK14ck&NR=1

Ένα ακόμα βίντεο που δείχνει την μέθοδο ηλεκτρόλυσης με διπλή έλικα άνοδο/κάθοδο 
που δίνει ασυνήθιστα μεγάλες ποσότητες ΗΗΟ. 12V*8.5A=102W. Πολύ καλός!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLLRCuHWVq4&feature=player_embedded

Και ένα βίντεο που δείχνει πως βρίσκει κάποιος την συχνότητα συντονισμού σωληνωτών ηλεκτρόδιων.Αυτή η μέθοδος δεν λειτουργεί με dry cells. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFVE0PO0s2w&feature=related

Δεν προτρέπω κανέναν να πιστέψει αυτά που δείχνουν τα παραπάνω βίντεο.
Και εγώ είμαι δύσπιστος και θέλω αποδείξεις. Είναι όμως οι προσπάθειες κάποιων. 

Αυτοί που κάνουν προσπάθειες έχουν κάτι να δείξουν. Αυτοί που δεν κάνουν έχουν αντίλογο.
Αυτοί που δεν κάνουν ή δεν θέλουν να κάνουν, έχουν όφελος που μένουν μακριά από 
αυτή την τρέλα. Ας μείνουν μακριά. Η παραγωγή ΗΗΟ είναι επικίνδυνο χόμπι..

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα Σπύρο,
 Διαβάζοντας τα γραφώμενα σου, μου δημιουργήθηκαν μερικές απορείες.
 Θα ήθελες να τις συζητήσουμε σε φιλική - ενημερωτική βάση ? Χωρίς να θέλω να δημιουργήσω προστριβές.

----------


## spyropap

Καλημέρα, κάθε μέρα, και με ήλιο και βροχή…

Τι έγινε Σωτήρη, δεν αντέχεις την αβάσταχτη ελαφρότητα αυτών που γράφω;
Είμαι σίγουρος που έχεις πολλές απορίες και ερωτήσεις.
Σκέφτηκες πως τις ίδιες απορίες και ερωτήσεις πιθανόν να έχω κι εγώ;

Γιατί νομίζεις ότι εγώ που γράφω αυτά που μαθαίνω και που με προβληματίζουν πρέπει να έχω και τις απαντήσεις;
Τα μαλλιά μου δεν άσπρισαν ακόμα. Συνεχίζω να μαθαίνω. Αιώνιος φοιτητής.

Ο μόνος τρόπος που ξέρω για να διαπιστώσω εάν κάτι έχει βάση, είναι αλήθεια ή ψέματα, 
είναι να το γνωρίσω σε βάθος.
Μου έχει ξανασυμβεί. Γνωρίζοντας σε βάθος ένα θέμα τυχαίνει να αλλάζω την αρχική μου άποψη.

Και χαίρομαι πολύ που έχω ακόμα όρεξη για πειράματα και κατασκευές.
Είναι ευκαιρία τώρα που είμαι ζεστός, να φτιάξω μια κατασκευή που να δώσει μερικές απαντήσεις –ελπίζω.

Είναι που θέλω να κάνω έναν νέο αντιδραστήρα για να δοκιμάσω τεχνικές και υλικά που δεν γνωρίζω τα αποτελέσματα τους.

Κι εσύ θέλεις να δοκιμάσουμε έναν νέο μεγάλο αντιδραστήρα ε;
Και μόλις το φτιάξω θα σε καλέσω να έρθεις να μετρήσεις το μηχάνημα, γιατί εγώ φοβάμαι λιγουλάκι.. Αστειεύομαι. Όχι με το ΗΗΟ..

Σοβαρά όμως, βρήκα τρόπο να κάνουμε μιτιγκ τα μέλη του συλλόγου της αεριοκίνησης ΠΡΡΡ! περισσότερες πληροφορίες σε π.μ.

----------


## SV1JRT

Πολλές οι απορίες, οχι για την ελαφρότητα του θέματος (αν και το Υδρογόνο είναι το ελαφρότερο υλικό στό σύμπαν).
 Πολύ θα ήθελα να δώ απο κοντά τα πειράματα. 
 Και εγώ φίλε μου "Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος"...

 (Να δώ τι θα την κάνουμε τόση σοφία σε 2 μέτρα χώμα) !!!!!

----------


## spyropap

*Υδρογόνο με Νερό + Χημεία + Ηλεκτροτεχνία* (μέρος 5ο)

Εξηγώ τι είναι αυτό που υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι σημαντικό για την παραγωγή ΗΗΟ 
και είναι ενδιαφέρον φαινόμενο της φυσικής, του κυματισμού.
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/A-level...Standing_Waves

Αυτό που περιγράφεται είναι διαφοροποίηση των επιπέδων των κυματομορφών όταν αυτές περνούν την φάση των αντι-κόμβων (These points are known as antinodes).

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24466

Αυτή είναι η επιθυμητή λειτουργία που πρέπει να έχει ένα αποδοτικό για ηλεκτρόλυση ινβέρτερ;
Μπορεί να είναι καλύτερο από την κλασική μέθοδο οδήγησης ηλεκτρόδιων με PWM; Θέλω να μάθω.

Αυτή την φορά θα μοιραστώ μαζί σας σκέψεις για την υλοποίηση ενός τέτοιου κυκλώματος παραγωγής αρμονικών συχνοτήτων.
Όπως έχω διαπιστώσει ιδιαίτερο ινβερτερ μπορεί να έχει βέλτιστες επιδόσεις σε κάποιες διατάξεις ηλεκτρόδιων.
Έχω αναφερθεί ξανά στην επιθυμητή αυτοταλάντωση resonance που βελτιώνει την παραγωγή ΗΗΟ.

Για να την πετύχω ο μικρότερος αριθμός ηλεκτρόδιων που πρέπει να έχω είναι 5 ηλεκτρόδια ως 3 θετικά κ 2 αρνητικά.
Τα 3 θετικά ηλεκτρόδια τροφοδοτώ με τάση διαμορφωμένη σε 3 διαφορετικές αρμονικές συχνότητες όπως 42.8Khz , 21.4Khz , 10.7Khz.
Από τα 2 αρνητικά ηλεκτρόδια θα παίρνω το Υδρογόνο.
Η διαδικασία θα γίνεται με ψηφιακό τσιπ εναλλάκτη η συχνότητα του οποίου θα μεταβάλλεται κατά βούληση ή με τριγωνική διαμόρφωση.
Η έξοδος σε 3 ή περισσότερα μοσφετ ισχύος.
Αυτή είναι η βασική λογική στην οποία θα βασίζεται το σύστημα που κατασκευάζω.

Ο αριθμός των 5 ηλεκτρόδιων ίσως δεν ακούγεται εντυπωσιακός.
Η προηγούμενη κατασκευή μου είναι με 33 ηλεκτρόδια inox πλάκες και δυνατή απόδοση για την κατηγορία των 400W.

Αυτή την φορά το μέγεθος των ηλεκτρόδιων και τα μέταλλα θα κάνουν την διαφορά.
Δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου ο μικρός αριθμός ηλεκτρόδιων. Ένα σύστημα που έχει υψηλή απόδοση με 5 ηλεκτρόδια μπορεί να πολλαπλασιαστεί για μεγαλύτερη απόδοση.
Σημασία έχει η διαπίστωση εάν αυτό το σύστημα είναι αποδοτικότερο ή όχι. Εάν έχει πλεονεκτήματα και ποια;

Ένα μοντέλο υπό κλίμακα μπορεί να είναι ενδεικτικό της λειτουργίας για την οποία κατασκευάζεται.
*Το μοντέλο αντιδραστήρα που σκέφτομαι θα δοκιμάσουμε μόνο για μέτρηση και όχι για καύση των αερίων.*
Διότι αυτό είναι το επικίνδυνο κομμάτι αυτής της ασχολίας. Εάν δεν κάψεις τα αέρια ΗΗΟ δεν διατρέχεις κίνδυνο.
Αλλά μετά τις δοκιμές και τις μετρήσεις θέλω να αξιοποιήσω την καύση των αερίων για θέρμανση ή άλλη χρήση. Θα το δούμε κι αυτό αργότερα.

Τον αντιδραστήρα θα φτιάξω σε πλαστικό στεγανό δοχείο 10Lt.
Με τέτοιο δοχείο οι κίνδυνοι ελαχιστοποιούνται. Ο ηλεκτρολύτης με τα ηλεκτρόδια θα φθάνει ως 9 λίτρα. 
Ένα μόνο λίτρο θα είναι τα αέρια εντός του αντιδραστήρα που δεν θα μείνουν μέσα.
Θα βγουν μέσα από το σύστημα ογκομέτρησης αερίων. Μετά μπορεί να φουσκώσουμε μπαλόνια ή ακόμα καλύτερα ένα zeppelin.

Αυτή θα είναι η πρώτη πειραματική συσκευή γεννήτρια αερίων ΗΗΟ που θα παρουσιάσω εδώ ως ολοκληρωμένη κατασκευή με πλήρη οδηγίες, στοιχεία, μετρήσεις και φωτογραφίες.
Άγνωστη η τύχη του υπο κατασκευή αντιδραστήρα.
Αυτά που φτιάχνω συνήθως πετάω μετά σε μια αποθήκη που έχει παλιά πράγματα και μερικά ποντίκια που φιλοξενώ εκεί.

Σημασία έχει να κάνεις το κέφι σου. Εάν αυτό είναι τρέλα ε δεν πειράζει υπάρχουν και χειρότερα.
Στα επόμενα επεισόδια θα δείξω σχέδια και υλικά.

----------


## -nikos-

δεν ειναι τρελα φιλε σπυρο η αναζητηση σου,ειδες οτι το θεμα ποναει στην καταναλωση ενεργειας
και ψαχνεις την απαντηση εκει ακριβως που θα την εψαχναν-εψαξαν οι κρατουντες των 
μυστικων του ηλεκτρικου αυτοκινητου με υδρογωνο.
ο τροπος που παρουσιαζεις [φετος]τα πειραματα σου ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος κατοχηρωσης
πνευματικων δικαιωματων + το μεγαλο καλο που θα κανεις σε πολους ανθρωπους.
στο κατω-κατω δεν εχουμε να περιμενουμε τιποτα απο 
ελληνες σαν τον γουλανδρη που πουλησε την πατεντα του ηλεκτρικου αυτοκινητου 
στην αγγλια αφου την πηρε δωρεαν απο τον μετα απο λιγο εξαφανισμενο εφευρετη της.
με ανταλαγμα αδειες ναβλων για τα πλοια του γυρο στο 1967-68.[επι χουντας]
προσθετο ενδιαφερον παρουσιαζει το αμερικανικο ντοκιμαντερ ''πιος σκοτωσε το ηλεκτρικο αυτοκινητο''
εκει να δεις θεωρειες συνομοσιας στην πραξη.

----------


## SV1JRT

> *Υδρογόνο με Νερό + Χημεία + Ηλεκτροτεχνία* (μέρος 5ο)
> 
> Εξηγώ τι είναι αυτό που υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι σημαντικό για την παραγωγή ΗΗΟ 
> και είναι ενδιαφέρον φαινόμενο της φυσικής, του κυματισμού.
> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/A-level_Physics_(Advancing_Physics)/Standing_Waves
> 
> Αυτό που περιγράφεται είναι διαφοροποίηση των επιπέδων των κυματομορφών όταν αυτές περνούν την φάση των αντι-κόμβων (These points are known as antinodes).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24466
> ...



Καλημέρα Σπύρο,
Το link που έβαλες απο το WIKI και η εικόνα που παράθεσες, εξηγούν ένα φαινόμενο που παρουσιάζετε σε αγωγούς μεταφοράς εναλασόμενης τάσης. Με απλά Ελληνικά, όταν μία εναλασόμενη τάση (κόκκινη κυματομορφή) πάει από την αρχή του αγωγού πρός το τέλος του και ΑΝ δημιουργηθεί «στάσιμο κύμα» στον αγωγό (πράσινη κυματομορφή), το οποίο εξ ορισμού ταξιδεύει ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ απο το αρχικό σήμα, τότε στο σημείο που συναντώνται οι δύο κυματομορφές (μπλέ κυματομορφή) έχουμε μηδενική τάση στο σημείο που οι δύο κυματομορφές συναντούν το σημείο 0, αλλά ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΜΟ τάσης στο μέσο της κυματομορφής, σάν να προστέθηκε η τάση των δύο κυματομορφών.
 Αυτό το φαινόμενο είναι πολύ γνωστό (???) σε όλους τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες που παιδευονται να μειώσουν τα στάσιμα κύματα στις κεραίες τους. Δέν έχει καμία σχέση με παλμοτροφοδοτικά και ηλεκτρόλυση......

----------


## γιωρυος

σημερα ειδα το θεμα δεν το εχω διαβασει ειδα μονο μια αντιπαραθεσηπερι καταναλωσησ ρευματοσ δυναμο.
πεταω κατι στο τραπεζι ηλετρολυση ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ [ψευδαργυρος]

----------


## mihalas2

ειμαι ολος αυτια!!

για καντο πιο λιανα !

----------


## spyropap

#142 Νίκο καλά λες. Είναι ευκαιρία για αυτούς που πουλάνε συστήματα για υδρογονοκίνηση σε αμάξια να μάθουν κυκλώματα και τεχνικές έτσι ώστε να τις πωλούν σαν πρωτοποριακά.
Θα λένε στους υποψήφιους πελάτες τους “να για διαβάστε εκεί να δείτε ότι αυτό το σύστημα λειτουργεί αποδοτικά”.
Οι πατέντες αυτού του είδους είναι κατοχυρωμένες εδώ και πολλά χρόνια. Άνθρωποι της αρπαχτής ωφελούνται πάντα.

#143 Σωτήρη και οι άλλοι, θα ήθελα να πιστέψεις κι εσύ ότι αυτή η μέθοδος ηλεκτρόλυσης μπορεί να είναι πιο αποδοτική.
Διότι δεν θέλω όταν σε βάλω να το μετρήσεις να λες ύστερα “είδες στα έλεγα εγώ –μάπα το καρπούζι”. Πως θα βοηθήσεις την κατασκευή και δοκιμή του νέου συστήματος που ετοιμάζω εάν δεν πιστεύεις σε αυτό;
Λοιπόν εμπρός όλοι να πιστέψουμε αυτό το καινούργιο παραμύθι διότι είναι ελπιδοφόρο. 

#145 Μιχάλα αφού τα είπαμε. Πρέπει να θυμάσαι ότι τα μέταλλα που είναι κατάλληλα για ηλεκτρόλυση είναι μαγνήσιο, ψευδάργυρος, μόλυβδος.

Και υπάρχει εξέλιξη στο θέμα κατασκευής νέου πειραματικού αντιδραστήρα.
Με την ευγενική χορηγία του Γιάννη που πρόσφερε τον μ/τ έκανα σύνθεση τροφοδοτικού 2000VA, 11V 120A!
Το τροφοδοτικό αυτό που έχει ισχύ ικανή να παρέχει ενέργεια σε αρκετούς μικρούς αντιδραστήρες θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε αργότερα. Στη φωτο διακρίνονται οι 4 αλουμινένιες ψύκτρες με 2 βιδωτές μεταλλικές διόδους ισχύος στην κάθε μία. Βάρος 25 κιλά..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24651

Για τις δοκιμές του νέου αντιδραστήρα θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα τροφοδοτικό η/υ 500W με παροχή 5V 10-15A.
Αυτό διότι ο υπό κατασκευή αντ. πρέπει να είναι μικρός, εύκολος στην κατασκευή, φθηνός για να μπορούν να το φτιάξουν/δοκιμάσουν όσοι θέλουν.

Προσπαθώ να καταλήξω σε ένα κατασκευαστικό σχέδιο που να με ικανοποιεί. Έχω τα κατάλληλα τσιπς και συγκεντρώνω υλικά όπως μέταλλα ηλεκτρόδιων που είναι για δοκιμή.

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να είχαμε σετ ηλεκτρόδιων από μαγνήσιο, μόλυβδο, ψευδάργυρο, όλα στο ίδιο μέγεθος και να τα δοκιμάζαμε. Έτσι μόνο θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε άποψη για το ποιό είναι καταλληλότερο.

Το να βρεθούν φύλλα αυτών των μετάλλων για να κοπούν ηλεκτρόδια δεν είναι εύκολη υπόθεση.
Εάν εξαιρέσουμε τον μόλυβδο που διαθέτω μολυβδόφυλλο, το μαγνήσιο και τον ψευδάργυρο που να βρούμε σε φύλλα μετάλλου;

Εάν έχει κάποιος ιδέα που/πως να βρεθούν φύλλα μετάλλου από μαγνήσιο ή ψευδάργυρο, παρακαλούμε ας βοηθήσει.
Αυτοί που νομίζουν ότι κάποιο μέρος μπορεί να έχει αλλά δεν το γνωρίζουν με βεβαιότητα, ας μην βοηθήσουν..

----------


## γιωρυος

ψευδαργυρο *εχω . δεν ειναι σωστο σε φυλλα γιατι αλιωνετε σε ραβδουσ ειναι προτιμοτερο

----------


## mihalas2

#145  Μιχάλα αφού τα είπαμε. Πρέπει να θυμάσαι ότι τα μέταλλα που είναι  κατάλληλα για ηλεκτρόλυση είναι μαγνήσιο, ψευδάργυρος, μόλυβδος.


σπυρο δεν το ξεχασα.

περιμενα μαζι με τον ψευδαργυρο, να ριξει και καποια επιπλεων πληροφορια   (πανω στο τραπεζι ),

μιας και εμεις δεν εχουμε προλαβει να δοκιμασουμε.

----------


## SV1JRT

> #143 Σωτήρη και οι άλλοι, θα ήθελα να πιστέψεις κι εσύ ότι αυτή η μέθοδος ηλεκτρόλυσης μπορεί να είναι πιο αποδοτική.
> Διότι δεν θέλω όταν σε βάλω να το μετρήσεις να λες ύστερα “είδες στα έλεγα εγώ –μάπα το καρπούζι”. Πως θα βοηθήσεις την κατασκευή και δοκιμή του νέου συστήματος που ετοιμάζω εάν δεν πιστεύεις σε αυτό;
> Λοιπόν εμπρός όλοι να πιστέψουμε αυτό το καινούργιο παραμύθι διότι είναι ελπιδοφόρο.



 Γειά σου Σπυράκο. Επειδή είμαι της επιστημονικής απόδειξεις, χρειάζομαι αποδείξεις για να πιστέψω κάτι. Οτι και αν είναι αυτό.
 Δέν με πειράζει να μου πείς "Στο είπα εγώ" αρκεί να αποδειχτεί πειραματικά ότι ισχύει αυτό που μου λές.
 Δεν είμαι ισχυρογνώμων, απλά δέν πιστέυω σε θεωρείες που δεν έχουν απόδειξη.
 Μακάρι να λειτουργήσει το σύστημα σου. Το ευχομαι μέσα απο την καρδιά μου φίλε μου.

----------


## TSAKALI

Aν το δοχειο με τον ηλεκτρολυτη και τα ηλεκτροδια το "δουμε" σαν εναν πυκνωτη C
και τον μετασχηματιστη που θα τροφοδοτει ,σαν πηνιο L , τοτε δεν βλεπω τον λογο
γιατι να μην ειναι πιο αποδοτικο το κυκλωμα ,αν συντονιστει στη συχνοτητα του LC.

----------


## spyropap

Πραγματικά Σάββα ο συντονισμός των ηλεκτρόδιων και του ηλεκτρολύτη δεν είναι δύσκολος.
Αυτό πετυχαίνουμε με ρύθμιση της συχνότητας παλμού και διάρκειας όπως με χρήση PWM.
Αλλά αυτό είναι κλασική μέθοδος ηλεκτρόλυσης. Πολλές δοκιμές έχουνε κάνει όλοι όσοι ασχολούνται 
με ηλεκτρόλυση δίχως να έχουν θετικό ισοζύγιο παραγόμενης ενέργειας/κατανάλωσης.
Το ίδιο κι εγώ μέχρι τώρα. Όμως

*Ελπίζω ότι ένα ειδικό παλμοτροφοδοτικό με διαμόρφωση/modulation και τρεις διαφορετικές συχνότητες όπως οι δύο αρμονικές της πρώτης, θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση και θα συντελεί το ζητούμενο της αυτοταλάντωσης/resonance.*

Όπως έγραψα, εκτός των τριών κυματομορφών θα υπάρχει και διαμόρφωση αυτών όπως μεταβαλλόμενη αρχική συχνότητα.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως θα πετύχει, το ελπίζω γιατί μου φαίνεται λογικό να δημιουργούμε συνθήκες ιδανικές για ηλεκτρόλυση.
Ίσως το κύκλωμα αυτό να έχει καλύτερη απόδοση όπως ισχυρίζεται και ο Bob Boyce (#137).
Ακόμα ελπίζω σε καλύτερη απόδοση με διαφορετικά μέταλλα. Πρέπει όμως να δοκιμαστούν αυτά.
Σιγά-σιγά θα τα κάνω. Η εξέλιξη θα είναι αργή διότι δεν δουλεύω συχνά αυτά τα πειράματα.
Και συγκεντρώνω υλικά, και κάνω και άλλες κατασκευές που μου αρέσουν.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Aν το δοχειο με τον ηλεκτρολυτη και τα ηλεκτροδια το "δουμε" σαν εναν πυκνωτη C
> και τον μετασχηματιστη που θα τροφοδοτει ,σαν πηνιο L , τοτε δεν βλεπω τον λογο
> γιατι να μην ειναι πιο αποδοτικο το κυκλωμα ,αν συντονιστει στη συχνοτητα του LC.



 Εφόσον μετά τον μετασχηματιστή έχουνε ανόρθωση - εξομάλυνση - γεννήτρια παλμών (?) ο συντονισμός LC δέν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει...

----------


## SV1JRT

Σπύρο, αφού ο ρυθμός παραγωγής ΗΗΟ είναι ανάλογος της ισχύς τροφοδοσίας, δεν βλέπω πολύ πιθανό να γίνει μία κατασκευή που θα παράγει περισσότερο αέριο απο την ισχύ που καταναλώνει. Ασχετα με συντονισμό η PWM. Αλλά περιμένω να με εκπλήξεις και να κάνεις την διαφορά...... Εν αναμονή.

 Με την ευκαιρία, δοκίμασες το νέο ηλεκτρόδιο Μαγνησίου ?? Πές μας εντυπώσεις ??

----------


## TSAKALI

Μετα τον μετασχηματιστη θα εχουμε μονο τα ηλεκτροδια και τον ηλεκτρολυτη,
ετσι ωστε να τροφοδοτουνται με εναλασσομενο ρευμα συγκεκριμενης συχνοτητας.
το PWM θα συνδεεται στο πρωτευον τυλιγμα του μετασχηματιστη.
Κατα τον συντονισμο εχουμε την μεγαλυτερη μεταφορα ενεργειας και τις μικροτερες απωλειες.

----------


## TSAKALI

Η συχνοτητα που θα συντονιζει το κυκλωμα δεν θα ειναι σταθερη, γιατι θα αλλαζει
η πυκνωτητα του ηλεκτρολυτη ,αρα και η χωρητηκοτητα του πυκνωτη (ηλεκτροδια-ηλεκτρολυτης),
θεωρητικα ,θα πρεπει η γεννητρια να βρισκει αυτοματα την καταλληλη συχνοτητα και να προσαρμοζεται
αναλογως.

----------


## spyropap

> Με την ευκαιρία, δοκίμασες το νέο ηλεκτρόδιο Μαγνησίου ?? Πές μας εντυπώσεις ??



Αχ αυτό μην το ρωτάς τώρα. Δεν είναι κατάλληλη στιγμή για συμπεράσματα.
Το ηλεκτρόδιο που είδες λειτουργεί καλά αλλά ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη.
Δηλαδή έχω μόνο ένα και το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως θα συγκρίνω την απόδοση του με άλλα inox ηλεκτρόδια που έχω.
Γι αυτό χρειάζεται σετ ηλεκτρόδιων ίδιου εμβαδού επιφάνειας και μετρημένα με την ίδια τάση.
Όταν θα έχω ένα νέο σετ ηλεκτρόδιων θα το παρουσιάσω.

+
Σάββα μετά τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας και την γέφυρα DC, ακολουθεί το κύκλωμα που οδηγεί με παλμούς ή κυματομορφές τα ηλεκτρόδια. 
Η οδήγηση των ηλεκτρόδιων γίνεται με DC που περιέχει στοιχεία μεταβαλλόμενης αρχικής συχνότητας και αρμονικών.
Αυτό μπορείς να το πεις εναλλασόμενο ρεύμα; Μάλλον ιδιαίτερο DC είναι και θα πηγαίνει κατευθείαν στα ηλεκτρόδια δίχως άλλον μ/τ.

----------


## TSAKALI

Ναι, αλλα ετσι ,δεν ξερω αν μπορουμε να συντονισουμε το κυκλωμα,
(χωρις L)

εκτος και αν συνδεσουμε παραλληλα με τον πυκνωτη ,ενα πηνιο.

----------


## spyropap

> Αυτή θα είναι η πρώτη πειραματική συσκευή γεννήτρια αερίων ΗΗΟ που θα παρουσιάσω εδώ ως ολοκληρωμένη κατασκευή με πλήρη οδηγίες, στοιχεία, μετρήσεις και φωτογραφίες.
> Άγνωστη η τύχη του υπο κατασκευή αντιδραστήρα.



Πότε θα παρουσιάσω τον νέο αντιδραστήρα;
Τον μήνα Νοέμβριο και όταν τα άστρα θα είναι ευνοϊκά θα γίνει συγκέντρωση μελών 
της ιστοσελίδας στο *κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης κ.α. δραστηριοτήτων*.

Το κέντρο ηλ. είναι ένας ισόγειος χώρος/κατάστημα στην περιοχή μετρό Κατεχάκη 
που τώρα δεν έχει ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα (κομμένη παροχή δεη).

Σύντομα θα μεταμορφώσω τον χώρο και θα είναι έτοιμος για να φιλοξενήσει συνελεύσεις, 
παρουσιάσεις και δοκιμές πειραματικών αντιδραστήρων κλπ.

Στον χώρο αυτόν, με την παρουσία και την συνεισφορά μελών, θα γίνουν δοκιμές και μετρήσεις 
συστημάτων ηλεκτρόλυσης που αργότερα θα παρουσιαστούν σε αυτό το θέμα, 
ως αποδεδειγμένα λειτουργικές και αξιόπιστες κατασκευές, ελπίζω.

Πιθανό είναι να υπάρξει πρόοδος και κάποιο ενδιαφέρον αποτέλεσμα από αυτή την προσπάθεια που δεν θα έχει κερδοσκοπικό/εμπορικό χαρακτήρα.

Το κέντρο ηλ. δεν θα είναι ανοικτό ώρες καταστημάτων και θα έχει σκοπό την φιλοξενία/ψυχαγωγία μας. Θα προσφέρουμε καφέ/τσάι ,τυχερά κουλουράκια στους επισκέπτες.

Ακόμα θα μπορούμε να συγκεντρώνουμε/προσφέρουμε δωρεάν είδη προς ανακύκλωση όπως συσκευές, ρούχα, παιχνίδια, δώρα που μπορούν να είναι χρήσιμα σε κάποιους, κα αντικείμενα.

Δυστυχώς υπάρχει έλλειψη εργαλείων και οργάνων κι έτσι το κέντρο ηλ. δεν θα διαθέτει εργαστήριο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι επισκέπτες δεν θα πρέπει να έχουν απαιτήσεις ή αλλιώς να φέρνουν μαζί τα φορητά όργανα τους όπως μπαγλαμάδες, παλμογράφους κλπ.

Με κατάλληλη συνεννόηση και την ευγενική χορηγία της διαχείρισης θα διαθέτουμε ηλεκτρισμό και νερό, δίχως λογαριασμούς και δημοτικά τέλη ως το τέλος του 2011.
Για το 2012 και μετά δεν υπάρχει πλάνο καθώς δεν γνωρίζω που θα είμαι.
Υπάρχει παγκόσμιο ενδιαφέρον στην αγορά έργων τέχνης και στην Αθήνα αυτή την εποχή μυρίζει άσχημα.

----------


## γιωρυος

:Biggrin: 
ερωτηση= το νερο του αρκουδισιον ειναι αποιονισμενο ?

 :Wink:

----------


## lepouras

> ερωτηση= το νερο του αρκουδισιον ειναι αποιονισμενο ?



για αποσταγμένο
πιστεύω θεωρητικά ναι πρακτικά όχι :Rolleyes: 
για αποιονισμενο μην πω βλακεία :Biggrin:

----------


## spyropap

“Άλλο το απιονισμένο και άλλο τo απεσταγμένο νερό. Βασικά έχω ακούσει από κάποιους ότι το απιονισμένο νερό δεν κάνει καλό στις υδροψύξεις, αλλά δεν πολυακολουθώ αυτήν την άποψη. 

Απεσταγμένο λέγεται το νερό από το οποίο τα άλατα (ιόντα) έχουν αφαιρεθεί με τη μέθοδο της απόσταξης. Απιονισμένο λέγεται το νερό από το οποίο τα άλατα (ιόντα) έχουν αφαιρεθεί είτε με τη μέθοδο της απόσταξης είτε με χημικό απιονισμό. Εμάς στην ουσία μας ενδιαφέρει να έχουν αφαιρεθεί τα άλατα για να μην καταστρέψουν το waterblock και την αντλία. Δηλαδή και τα δύο μας κάνουν. 
Το απιονισμένο περνάει από ένα απλό φίλτρο για να βγουν τα ιόντα, ενώ το απεσταγμένο περνάει από περισσότερα φίλτρα και είναι πιο καθαρό (χωρίς ιόντα και μόρια) “
http://www.4tforum.gr/phpBB3/viewtop...11187&start=30

Νερό δίχως άλατα είναι κατάλληλο για ηλεκτρόλυση.
Σε αυτό προσθέτουμε λιγότερο-περισσότερο από 10% οξέα όπως φιλτραρισμένο ξύδι.

*Sodium Hydroxide κ Potasium Hydroxide (ΚΟΗ)* είναι επίσης καλύτεροι ηλεκτρολύτες.

----------


## γιωρυος

φιλε σπυρο κανω ηλεκτρολυση με νερο βρυσης και περνω καλυτρα αποτελεσματα απο απεσταγμενο.
απο θαλασσα *ακομα καλυτερα αλλα ανεβαζει θερμοκρασια

----------


## SV1JRT

Για την ακρίβεια, ΑΠΟΣΤΑΓΜΕΝΟ νερό είναι το νερό που έχει περάσει απο την διαδικασία της απόσταξης με την οποία *ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΑΤΑ ΑΦΑΙΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ* απο το νερό και το αποτέλεσμα είναι καθαρό Η2Ο (Το οποίο ΔΕΝ είναι αγώγιμο, εξού και η μειωμένη απόδοση στην ηλεκτρόλυση). Το ΑΠΙΟΝΙΣΜΕΝΟ νερό, έχει υποστεί επεξεργασία με ΡΗΤΗΝΗ ΑΠΙΟΝΙΣΜΟΥ, που *αντικαθιστά τα άλατα Μαγνησίου και Ασβεστίου που υπάρχουν στο νερό (και ανεβάζουν την σκληρότητα του) με άλατα Νατρίου* που είναι πολύ πιο διαλυτά στο νερό και αφήνουν λιγότερο ίζημα όταν το απιονισμένο νερό εξατμίζετε (Γι αυτό το χρησημοποιούμε σε κινητήρες). Το απιονισμένο νερό είναι αγώγιμο στον ηλεκτρισμό.

 Το Θαλασσινό νερό περιέχει μεγάλη ποσότητα Χλωριούχου Νατρίου και Ανθρακικού Ασβεστίου. Το αποτέλεσμα της ηλεκτρόλυσης θαλασσινού νερού ΔΕΝ είναι το υδρογόνο, αλλά το ΧΛΩΡΙΟ, απο το αλάτι. (Φυσικά υπάρχει και μια μικρή ποσότητα υδρογόνου σαν υπο-προιόν)

----------

-nikos- (25-10-11)

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Απο οτι διαβασα καταλαβα Σπυρο οτι θα κανεις μια παρουσιαση και στενωχορηθηκα αφανταστα που δε θα ειμαι εκει.
Αμα γινοταν να κανεις κανενα βιντεο για να μη ζηλευουμε τοσο εμεις που ειμαστε μακρια θα ηταν τελεια. :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

θα βάλω την κρυφή κάμερα και θα τα βγάλω όλα στην φόρα μην ανησυχείτε :Rolleyes: . ωχ βιάστηκα :Sad: . Σπύροοοοοο μια κουβέντα είπα δεν πιστεύω να μείνω απρόσκλητος? :Blush:  :Tongue2:

----------

'Giorgos Zapatingas (02-11-11)

----------


## mihalas2

γεια σου γιαννηηηηηηηηηηηη!

μη φοβασαι θα στο σφυριξω εγω !

----------


## spyropap

Συνέχεια από #158
Για την ενημέρωση σας το θέμα συνάντηση μελών και επίδειξη νέου πειραματικού αντιδραστήρα είναι σε εξέλιξη.
Ο χώρος του κέντρου ηλεκτρόλυσης είναι εγκατελειμένος και η εταιρία κλειστή ένα χρόνο.
Έκανα την διαμόρφωση του χώρου, μάζεψα σκουπίδια, καθάρισα, σφουγγάρισα, έφερα καθίσματα, 
έφερα ηλεκτρισμό, έφερα όλα τα ηλεκτρόδια και τους αντιδραστήρες που έχω φτιάξει στο παρελθόν, 
ετοίμασα τα τροφοδοτικά, έφερα χρήσιμα υλικά εργαλεία και μερικά όργανα και ακόμα οργανώνω.
Περί τα μέσα Νοεμβρίου και όταν τα αστέρια θα είναι ευνοϊκά θα μαζευτούμε για να το εγκαινιάσουμε.

Ο Γιάννης δεν θα κρατά κάμερα, θα είναι πολύ απασχολημένος. Θα έχει ένα πιρούνι και θα κυνηγάει τις γαρίδες που θα τρέχουν να του ξεφύγουν..
Η συνάντηση θα έχει ψυχαγωγικό χαρακτήρα, αλλά εντάξει θα γράψουμε βιντεάκι με την λειτουργία του αντιδραστήρα και την δοκιμή/μέτρηση των νέων ηλεκτρόδιων και θα το δείξω εδώ.

Ακόμα έχω σχεδόν έτοιμο το νέο παλμοτροφοδοτικό με τις τρεις κυματομορφές που όμως δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το έχω έτοιμο για δοκιμή διότι τώρα ασχολούμαι/μαζεύω καρύδια.
Έπειτα θέλω να μαζέψω μανιτάρια μουσκάρια από το δάσος για να φτιάξω σούπα για τους καλεσμένους.

Αυτά είναι τα νέα ηλεκτρόδια που θα δοκιμαστούν/μετρηθούν για πρώτη φορά (φωτό). Αυτά τα ηλεκτρόδια έφτιαξα με υλικά που βρίσκει κάποιος εύκολα.
Ο νέος αντιδραστήρας που θα δοκιμαστεί δεν έχει ξαναχρησιμοποιηθεί και είναι όλα τα μέρη του αυτοσχέδια. Δεν έχει ακριβά υλικά που βρίσκονται δύσκολα, έχει χαμηλό κόστος κατασκευής και μπορούν να φτιάξουν ακόμα και ερασιτέχνες ηλεκτρονικοί όπως εγώ.

Το γέλιο-γελοίο θα είναι να μην λειτουργήσει καλά και να αρκεστούμε στα ούζα και τους μεζέδες. 
Δεν περιμένω σπουδαία απόδοση. Δεν θα κάνουμε καύση αλλά μόνο μέτρηση αερίων και ηλεκτρισμού.
Είναι ευκαιρία για να συγκεντρωθούμε και να πούμε κανένα ποίημα.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25134Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25135Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25136

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλησπέρα σε ΟΛΑ τα παιδιά. 
Σπύρο, δεν μας χαλάει το αν θα λειτουργήσουν ολα στην εντέλεια....
Αρκεί η καλή παρέα και όλα τα άλλα τα βρίσκουμε.

  Και για να προλάβω τις ανησυχίες των άλλων για τα μανιτάρια, να πώ οτι ΟΛΑ τα μανιτάρια τρώγωνται.
 Απλώς κάποια τρώγωνται ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ !!!!  χαχαχαχαχαχα...

Περιμένουμε την πρόσκληση Σπύρο.

----------


## mihalas2

εγω θα φερω μια .....αποχη,
 να παγιδευω τις γαριδες που θα κυνηγαει  ο γιαννης!!! :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

ακονίζω τα πιρούνια μου διότι θα κάψω μερικά, άντε Σπύρο ξεκινάω νηστεία να είμαι έτυμος. :Lol:

----------


## ultra

Παρακολουθω το θεμα, και εχω μια κρισιμη απορια.......χωραω κι εγω στη παρεα?

----------


## lepouras

(απαντώ για τους άλλους) φυσικά και χωράς και μακάρι να μεγαλώσει η παρέα. :Thumbup: (απαντάω για μένα) αρκεί να έρθεις χορτάτος. :Lol:

----------


## ultra

> (απαντώ για τους άλλους) φυσικά και χωράς και μακάρι να μεγαλώσει η παρέα.(απαντάω για μένα) αρκεί να έρθεις χορτάτος.



Α, οχι τετοια.....τι δηλαδη?  οσοι φαγαμε, φαγαμε?  κι εμεις που δεν φαγαμε????

Με συγχωρεις, δεν θα το ραψουμε κι ολας !!

----------


## lepouras

καλά όπως θέλεις αλλά άμα σου πούμε μετά<< *μαζί τα φάγαμε* >>μην λες δικαιολογίες :Lol:

----------


## mihalas2

> Παρακολουθω το θεμα, και εχω μια κρισιμη απορια.......χωραω κι εγω στη παρεα?




χωρας και συ και πολλοι αλλοι

αντε να μεγαλωνει η παρεα!


οσο για τα μανιταρια ειναι το μονο σιγουρο οτι δεν τρωγωνται με πηρουνι :Confused1: 

...............(τι ναγκασακι και μ@λ@κιες )

ολη η ελλαδα θα το δει το πρωτο .......
 :Tongue2: .
.
.
.

----------


## SV1JRT

Γειά χαρά Κώστα,
 Ελπίζω να μην είσαι σαν τον Παγκαλο φίλε....
 Να ψάχνουμε που πήγε το φαί ??  χαχαχαχαχαχαχα
 Φυσικά και χωράς στην παρέα.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

ultra (03-11-11)

----------


## spyropap

Τα συστήματα τροφοδοσίας που θα δοκιμαστούν με τον νέο αντιδραστήρα.
1)PC PSU DC 3.3V παλμοτροφοδοτικό η/υ 500W
2)PC PSU DC 5V
3)PC PSU DC 12V
4)Transformer DC 11V 2000W
5)PWM 11V
6)SPinverter (spyropap εναλλάκτης)
7)Dimmer+Diode ημιανόρθωση

Η τελευταία 7η μέθοδος θα είναι φτωχή σε παραγωγή ΗΗΟ λόγο χαμηλής συχνότητας αλλά 
κάποιοι την εφαρμόζουν σαν φθηνή λύση εναλλακτικής τροφοδοσίας.

Οι μετρήσεις των παραπάνω μεθόδων ηλεκτρόλυσης θα γίνουν με τα δύο αυτοσχέδια ηλεκτρόδια 
που έχω δείξει σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.
Αυτά δεν γνωρίζω εάν είναι τα πιο αποδοτικά (το ελπίζω) αλλά είναι καινούργια που θα τα σχολιάσω 
μετά τις μετρήσεις.

Για τις μετρήσεις καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε πολλά αξιόπιστα όργανα. Δεν έχω πολύ καλά όργανα.
*Παρακαλούνται  οι προσκεκλημένοι όπως έρθουν όλοι με τα όργανα τους ανα χείρας.*
*Δηλαδή καλό θα είναι να φέρουν αμπερόμετρα ή βαττόμετρα για να διασταυρώσουμε τις μετρήσεις.*

Οι προσκεκλημένοι (και βέβαια ο Κώστας) θα λάβουν όλοι οδηγίες προσέλευσης στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης.

----------

ultra (16-11-11)

----------


## spyropap

Την Κυριακή 20 Νοε έγινε εκδήλωση στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης. Στην εκδήλωση είχα καλέσει αρκετούς, μέλη του hlektronika και άλλους που δεν μπόρεσαν ή δεν προτίμησαν να έρθουν.
Αυτοί που δεν ήρθαν δεν έχασαν και πολλά. Όχι δηλαδή ότι αυτοί που ήρθαν έχασαν τον χρόνο τους, μάλλον έφυγαν ευχαριστημένοι.
Είναι που είχαμε μερικά προβλήματα και δεν πήγαν όλα όπως τα είχα σχεδιάσει.

Το πλαστικό δοχείο του αντιδραστήρα ενώ αρχικά φαινόταν στεγανό και όταν το γεμίσαμε με νερό 
δεν έσταζε από πουθενά, κατά την διάρκεια των δοκιμών παρουσίασε διαρροή.
Αυτό το πρόβλημα έλυσα όταν τοποθέτησα το δοχείο μέσα σε έναν κουβά και μάζεψα τα νερά με σφουγγαρίστρα.
Με δοχείο χωρητικότητας 10 λίτρων αρχικά γεμίσαμε με 9 λίτρα νερό να καλύπτει τα ηλεκτρόδια 
και 1 λίτρο χώρο για τα αέρια. Η διαρροή ήταν μικρή, χύθηκε περίπου 1 λίτρο και έμειναν τα 8 λίτρα.

Ξεκινήσαμε τις δοκιμές εγώ και ο Κώστας με το pc psu στα 3.3v δεν είδαμε αξιόλογη παραγωγή αερίων. Στα 5V η παραγωγή ήταν μικρή με κατανάλωση 6.5 A. Στα 12V είδαμε καλή παραγωγή με το αμπερόμετρο να ξεπερνά τα 20Α. Διακρίναμε μικρή διαφορά στα δύο διαφορετικά ηλεκτρόδια σε απόδοση αλλά και 0.5 Α κατανάλωση.

Τότε ήρθαν ο Μιχάλας και ο Βασίλης. Μετά από λίγα λεπτά το τροφοδοτικό διέκοψε λειτουργία γιατί ζεστάθηκε. Δεν χάλασε αλλά αποδείχτηκε ακατάλληλο γι αυτή την δουλειά.
Με παλμοτροφοδοτικό pc δεν θα κάνετε αποδοτική ηλεκτρόλυση.

Συνδέσαμε το μεγάλο τροφοδοτικό με τον μ/τ. Ο αντιδραστήρας είχε μεγάλη κατανάλωση.
Βάλαμε χοντρά καλώδια, το ρεύμα έφτασε τα 24A στα 18V.

Ο Μιχάλας και ο Κώστας ήταν δίπλα στον αντιδραστήρα κι εγώ με τον Βασίλη γεμίζαμε ένα μπαλόνι με αέρια από το σωληνάκι όταν έγινε το *μπουμ*!
Περίπου 2 λίτρα αερίων HHO έσκασαν από σπινθηρισμό των ηλεκτρόδιων και η έκρηξη ήταν δυνατή.
Το δοχείο του αντιδραστήρα άνοιξε, το καπάκι έφθασε στην οροφή και νερό που περιείχε καυστική σόδα πετάχτηκε ολόγυρα και επάνω μας.

Παρότι είμαστε όλοι σε απόσταση 1 μέτρου από το δοχείο όταν έσκασε δεν έπαθε κανείς κανένα κακό. Οπωσδήποτε είχαμε τύχη. Σε αυτό συνέβαλαν οι προσευχές που έκανα πριν ξεκινήσουμε τις δοκιμές. Εάν δεν είχαμε θετικό πνεύμα μαζί μας ίσως να είχαμε τραυματιστεί.

Είναι όμως αποδεικτικό στοιχείο ότι πειράματα αυτού του επιπέδου δεν είναι πολύ επικίνδυνα.
Βεβαίως εάν τα αέρια ήταν περισσότερα και το δοχείο διαφορετικό θα διατρέχαμε μεγάλο κίνδυνο.
Όμως πολύ καλά ήμασταν μετά την έκρηξη και γελάγαμε που κινδυνέψαμε πολύ δίχως να πάθουμε τίποτε..

Μετά την μικρή κωμωδία/τραγωδία παρατήσαμε τον αντιδραστήρα και ασχοληθήκαμε με ένα ταψί γαρίδες. Με φαί και με κρασί δεν έφυγε κανείς παραπονεμένος. Είχανε και το μοναδικό event να παρευρεθούν σε μια ζωντανή επίδειξη-έκρηξη ΗΗΟ!

Αφού δεν κατάφερα αυτήν την φορά να μας αποστείλω ψηλά θα διοργανώσω ένα μεγαλύτερο πάρτι αφού στήσω έναν νέο αντιδραστήρα.

Για αυτούς που δείχνουν ενδιαφέρον για το ΗΗΟ και τους αρέσει ο κίνδυνος δεν είναι αργά, μπορείτε να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή για την επόμενη εκδήλωση-ταξίδι.

Το περιστατικό δεν καταγράφηκε σε βίντεο. Δεν είχα και την διάθεση για λήψη βίντεο με αυτές τις συνθήκες. Ο Κώστας ήθελε να με φωτογραφήσει να σφουγγαρίζω, ο Μιχάλας μουρμούριζε –το έλεγα εγώ ότι κάτι θα γίνει…

Μερικές φωτο από το κέντρο και τον αντιδραστήρα πριν σκάσει.
http://i42.tinypic.com/fxrvbn.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/1zp4nlg.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/54hj4x.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/1h3rck.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/2aevxvd.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/14xmjp.jpg

----------


## leosedf

> Ο Μιχάλας και ο Κώστας ήταν δίπλα στον αντιδραστήρα κι εγώ με τον Βασίλη γεμίζαμε ένα μπαλόνι με αέρια από το σωληνάκι όταν έγινε το *μπουμ*!
> Περίπου 2 λίτρα αερίων HHO έσκασαν από σπινθηρισμό των ηλεκτρόδιων και η έκρηξη ήταν δυνατή.
> Το δοχείο του αντιδραστήρα άνοιξε, το καπάκι έφθασε στην οροφή και νερό που περιείχε καυστική σόδα πετάχτηκε ολόγυρα και επάνω μας.



Δηλαδή τους είπες "ελάτε να ανατιναχτούμε η να καούμε" και δεν ήρθε πολύς κόσμος? Μερικοί άνθρωποι δεν έχουν όρεξη για μάθηση τελικά.
Αυτό που θέλω να πώ είναι μήπως είναι καιρός να αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι τον παράγοντα πρόληψη και ασφάλεια?

----------


## spyropap

Μόνο το δοχείο ανατινάχτηκε, κανείς και τίποτα δεν κάηκε..
Τέτοιες μικροεκρήξεις είναι συνηθισμένες κ βέβαια είχαμε λάβει μέτρα με το μέτρο. 

Ήξερα ότι με αυτήν την ποσότητα αερίων δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τραγικό.
Πίεση δεν υπήρχε. Η αντοχή του πλαστικού δοχείου είναι για κλάματα.

Και ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι παρουσίασα το νέο τριφασικό παλμοτροφοδοτικό ως δοκιμαστικό κύκλωμα 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25721

και μια ακόμα κατασκευή μου έναν κινητήρα DC με κατανάλωση λιγότερη του 1W (18V 35mA) που περιστρέφει μαγνητικό ρότορα όπως αυτόν που έχουν τα δυναμό των ανεμογεννητριών μικρής κλίμακας.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Μόνο το δοχείο ανατινάχτηκε ...



Σπύρο "δοχείο" είναι το βάζο στις φωτογραφίες; Μήπως χρειάζεται περισσότερος χώρος πάνω από τα ηλεκτρόδια για να διαχωρίζονται τα αέρια;
G

----------


## spyropap

Το πλαστικό δοχείο των 10 λίτρων μάλλον μπορείς να το πεις βάζο με την ερμηνεία ότι βάζω κάτι μέσα. Είναι υδατοστεγές δοχείο. Η αντοχή του είναι μικρή αλλά έτσι δεν είναι επικίνδυνο. Για δοκιμές είναι κατάλληλο. Όχι για συνεχόμενη λειτουργία.

Κάνοντας μια εξέταση στα ηλεκτρόδια διαπίστωσα ότι το inox ηλεκτρόδιο με το μονωτικό κόκκινου χρώματος έκανε τον σπινθήρα.
Το κόκκινο μονωτικό που χρησιμοποίησα στην κατασκευή μόνο το ενός ηλεκτρόδιου είχε λιώσει στην κορυφή του, μάλλον επειδή έμεινε εκτός νερού (είχε πέσει η στάθμη του νερού και δεν το κάλυπτε).
Έτσι η κορυφή του ηλεκτρόδιου που είχε την παροχή τροφοδοσίας με τα κροκόδειλα ανέπτυξε θερμοκρασία, έλιωσε το κόκκινο πλαστικό μονωτικό και έκανε βραχυκύκλωμα. Το περιβάλλον ήταν ιδανικό για έκρηξη.

Πολύ συνηθισμένες είναι και οι μικροεκρήξεις που προκαλούνται όταν περνά η φλόγα της καύσης σε φλόγιστρο πίσω στον σωλήνα και μέσα στην φλογοπαγίδα. Πολλές φορές έχουν σκάσει φλογοπαγίδες μου στην προσπάθεια να θερμάνω ή να κόψω λαμαρίνα.

Το ξέρουν όλοι ότι δεν είναι παιχνίδι και δεν είναι ασφαλές. Είναι μια ενασχόληση με ρίσκο όπως πολλές άλλες.
Ο διαχωρισμός των αερίων είναι εφικτός με το κλασσικό σύστημα ηλεκτρόλυσης των δύο συγκοινωνούντων δοχείων. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως ο διαχωρισμός των αερίων είναι ασφαλής μέθοδος. Όταν μόνο το Υδρογόνο δεχτεί σπινθήρα δεν θα αναφλεγεί;
Μάλλον η καύση του Υδρογόνου είναι δυνατή αλλά όχι εκρηκτική όπως όταν είναι μαζί με Οξυγόνο.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjPVbRYERlU&feature=related

----------


## lepouras

έχε χάρη   που ήταν ευκαιρία ο ένας τόνος ξύλα και 30 κιλά λάδι που πήγα να φορτώσω για το σπίτι αλλιώς θα ήμουνα με την κάμερα να καταγράψω το μανιτάρι(όχι το βρώσιμο) :Biggrin: 
συγνώμη Σπύρο για την απουσία θα την δικαιολογήσω άμεσα.(έχασα και το φαΐ φτουουου :Angry: )

----------


## spyropap

Στην αναζήτηση μου για ηλεκτρόλυση με πιο αποδοτικά μέταλλα, είδα αυτά 
τα βίντεο που έχουν κάποιες απαντήσεις.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrBezBm8Dcg
Στο πρώτο βλέπουμε ότι ο άνθρωπος που μέτρησε την απόδοση του ανοξείδωτου 316 cell και αυτό με το Νικέλιο, βρήκε ότι η απόδοση τους είναι παρόμοια. Άρα με Νικέλιο η παραγωγή αερίων δεν θα είναι μεγαλύτερη.

Και το Μαγνήσιο που δοκίμασα εγώ δεν το βρήκα να παράγει περισσότερα αέρια από το inox.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SPb5...eature=related
Στο δεύτερο βίντεο βλέπουμε αυτούς που έχουν dry cell με τιτάνιο στις αρνητικές και inox στις θετικές.
Μήπως το τιτάνιο είναι καλύτερο;
Στην μέση του βίντεο φαίνεται από κοντά η κατασκευαστική μέθοδος με 
1 πλάκα τιτάνιου(-), 3 πλάκες inox ουδέτερες, 1 πλάκα inox(+), 3 πλάκες ουδέτερες, 1 πλάκα τιτάνιου(-) συνολικά 9 πλάκες

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Spyropap το τιτάνιο δεν ξέρω αν είναι πιο αποδοτικό, αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι οτι δεν οξειδώνεται όπως τα υπόλοιπα άλλα μέταλλα που χρησιμοποιούνται όπως το ατσάλι, επομένως διαρκεί περισσότερο και δεν σκουριάζει. Το θέμα είναι που να βρείς πλάκες τιτανίου και πόσο κοστίζουν. Το είχα προτείνει και στο #99

----------


## spyropap

Πάνο θυμόμουν ότι το είχες προτείνει. Τώρα ήρθε η σειρά του να δοκιμαστεί.
Θέλω να διαλύσω το dry cell που έχω για να το καθαρίσω, να αντικαταστήσω φθαρμένα ηλεκτρόδια 
και να προσθέσω περισσότερες πλάκες. Βρήκα έναν προμηθευτή που πουλά κομμάτια ½ μέτρου πάχους 0.8χιλ.
Θα μάθω για την τιμή του. Οπωσδήποτε είναι ακριβό μέταλλο αφού το χρησιμοποιούν και στην αργυροχρυσοχοϊα.

----------


## SV1JRT

Παιδιά, χωρίς να θέλω να γινω κουραστικός ή ξερόλας, αυτό που συμβαίνει στα ηλεκτρόδια δέν είναι οξείδωση !!!
Είναι μεταφορά ιόντων μετάλου απο τα ενα ηλεκτρόδιο στο άλλο. Η αντοχή κάποιων μετάλων στη σκουριά είναι άσχετη.
Τα ηλεκτόδια (απο οποιδήποτε μέταλο) θα διαβρωθούν ανάλογα με το ποσό ρεύματος που θα τα διαρεύσει.....
 Επομένος Σπύρο, μήν πετάξεις τα χρήματα σου σε ηλεκτρόδια τιτανίου. Θα χαλάσουν το ιδιο γρήγορα με τα άλλα.

----------

-nikos- (27-11-11)

----------


## leosedf

> Παιδιά, χωρίς να θέλω να γινω κουραστικός ή ξερόλας, αυτό που συμβαίνει στα ηλεκτρόδια δέν είναι οξείδωση !!!
> Είναι μεταφορά ιόντων μετάλου απο τα ενα ηλεκτρόδιο στο άλλο. Η αντοχή κάποιων μετάλων στη σκουριά είναι άσχετη.
> Τα ηλεκτόδια (απο οποιδήποτε μέταλο) θα διαβρωθούν ανάλογα με το ποσό ρεύματος που θα τα διαρεύσει.....
>  Επομένος Σπύρο, μήν πετάξεις τα χρήματα σου σε ηλεκτρόδια τιτανίου. Θα χαλάσουν το ιδιο γρήγορα με τα άλλα.



Έχεις δίκιο πρέπει να βάλει επιπλατινωμένο τιτάνιο. Το τιτάνιο από μόνο του δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό σε κυψέλες ηλεκτρόλυσης.
Βέβαια η αλλαγή μετάλλου δε σημαίνει ότι θα βγάλει περισσότερα αέρια η λιγότερα εφ' όσον χρησιμοποιεί νερό. Στην περίπτωση κάποιου διαλύματος όμως αν π.χ. παράγεται οξείδιο του αζώτου η κάποιο άλλο διαβρωτικό τότε παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η πλατίνα.

----------


## -nikos-

με μολυβδο εχετε δωκιμασει ??
γιατι αυτα που ακουω για πλατινες και χρυσαφια 
αυτη η ''δωρεαν'' ενεργεια θα σας στιχησει πολυυυυυυυ. :Wink: 
-
πιο
φθυνα θα στιχησει να περνετε 
τα κουτακια αλουμινιου απο τους καδους ανακυκλωσης και με οξυ να 
παραγετε την επιθημητη ποσωτητα υδρογωνου.
το πιο συμαντικο ομως δεν το εχει λυσει ουτε η ΝΑΣΑ και 
δεν ασχωληστε ουτε και εσεις που ειναι η ΑΠΟΘΥΚΕΥΣΗ.

----------


## leosedf

Αν βάλεις μόλυβδο στην καλύτερη να πάρεις κάποιο οξείδιο του μολύβδου και δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για την υγεία...
Χώρια που θα διαλυθεί σε 0 χρόνο.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Έχεις δίκιο πρέπει να βάλει επιπλατινωμένο τιτάνιο. Το τιτάνιο από μόνο του δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό σε κυψέλες ηλεκτρόλυσης.
> Βέβαια η αλλαγή μετάλλου δε σημαίνει ότι θα βγάλει περισσότερα αέρια η λιγότερα εφ' όσον χρησιμοποιεί νερό. Στην περίπτωση κάποιου διαλύματος όμως αν π.χ. παράγεται οξείδιο του αζώτου η κάποιο άλλο διαβρωτικό τότε παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η πλατίνα.







> με μολυβδο εχετε δωκιμασει ??
> γιατι αυτα που ακουω για πλατινες και χρυσαφια 
> αυτη η ''δωρεαν'' ενεργεια θα σας στιχησει πολυυυυυυυ.



Εφόσον είπαμε οτι τα ηλεκτρόδια διαβρόνονται με βάση την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια που περνάει από αυτά, οποιαδήποτε επιμετάλωση θα διαλύονταν σε δευτερόλεπτα. Ακόμα και αν ήταν από χρυσό, που είναι το πλέον αν-ενεργό μέταλο από όλα τα μέταλα.

Νίκο έχεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ δίκιο. Αυτή η υπόθεση με την "Δωρεάν ενέργεια" θα τους κοστίχσει ΠΟΛΥ ακριβά τελικά...

----------


## spyropap

Πόσο περισσότερο να στοιχίσει; Και τι αξία έχουν τα ευρώ; Τώρα που θα διαλυθεί ή ευροζώνη θα κάνουν 
μεγάλη χαρά όσοι έχουν πολλά ευρώ.

Και τι φαντάζεστε ότι θα πάω να αγοράσω πολύτιμα μέταλλα έτσι για να τα δοκιμάσω;
Επειδή γράφτηκαν μερικές ιδέες δεν σημαίνει ότι θα κάνω τούμπες.

Δοκίμασα τα ανοξείδωτα, το αλουμίνιο, το μαγνήσιο, θα δοκιμάσω ακόμα με νικέλιο διότι είναι 
μέταλλο που έλκεται από τους μαγνήτες και σαφώς ανώτερο από τον σίδηρο σε αντοχή.

Το τιτάνιο είναι καλή ιδέα αλλά ακριβό. Δεν σκοπεύω να αγοράσω πολύτιμα μέταλλα στην Ελλάδα.
Και “δωρεάν ενέργεια” έχουμε στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης αφού το καλώδιο με AC220 είναι ευγενική 
χορηγία για όσο το χρειάζομαι.

Η ιδέα μου να παρουσιάσω έναν αντιδραστήρα που θα μπορούσαν όλοι να κατασκευάσουν εύκολα 
και φθηνά, ναυάγησε.
Καλύτερα που έγινε έτσι και ανατινάχτηκε η δοκιμαστική κατασκευή ώστε να μην παρουσιάσω κάτι 
που θα μπορούσε να θέσει σε κίνδυνο άλλους. 
Αυτό που έμεινε είναι οι ελπίδες για βέλτιστη παραγωγή ΗΗΟ.

Πραγματικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την ενασχόληση μου με την ηλεκτρόλυση, όχι δηλαδή ότι είχα 
όφελος οικονομικό ή ενεργειακό, αλλά επειδή πέρασαν περίπου 2 χρόνια με κατασκευές και ενδιαφέρον.
Και εάν δεν ασχολούμουν με ενεργειακές ή ενεργοβόρες συσκευές/κατασκευές ίσως σήμερα να μην ήμουν 
στη θέση που είμαι τώρα.
Δεν είναι άσχημη η θέση μου. Πραγματικά έχω επενδύσει μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρώ σε υλικά τα οποία 
χρησιμοποίησα έτσι ή αλλιώς.
Και τι με αυτό; Εσείς δεν έχετε αγοράσει υλικά με λιγότερη ή καθόλου χρησιμότητα;

Το ότι οι γεννήτριες αερίων ΗΗΟ είναι σπατάλη χρημάτων είναι σχετικό.
Μπορεί κάποιος να θεωρήσει ότι είναι σπατάλη χρημάτων η αγορά ή η κατασκευή μη αποτελεσματικών συστημάτων.
Ακόμα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί σπατάλη χρημάτων η αγορά και το σκάσιμο μπαλονιού για πλάκα.

Στο κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης θα κάνω και άλλες εκδηλώσεις όπως συνεστιάσεις για τσάϊ/καφέ, ψυχαγωγικές ώρες 
με παιχνίδια, παροχή υπηρεσιών κλπ.

Τώρα έχω μαζέψει εκεί αρκετά δώρα όπως παιχνίδια για παιδιά και βότανα που έφερα από το βουνό για να 
προσφέρω δωρεάν στους επισκέπτες.
Το ότι έχω ένα δωρεάν γραφείο που μπορώ να δέχομαι φίλους και γνωστούς είτε για να τους κεράσω, είτε για να 
τους λέω ποιήματα, είτε για να τους δείχνω τις κατασκευές μου είναι όφελος για εμένα.

----------


## stavros0030

Γεια σας είμαι νέο μέλος το όνομα μου είναι Σταύρος και επειδή με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα του υδρογόνου το οποίο έχω εγκαταστήσει στο αυτοκίνητο μου, θα ήθελα να πω δυο τρία σχόλια που πρόεκυψαν από τους πειραματισμούς μου για την γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ (ίσως σε κάποιους φανούν χρήσιμα) 
Ξεκίνησα τα πειράματα μου με μια γεννήτρια που έφτιαξα μόνος μου,(αφού προηγούμενος είχα πετάξει μια γεννήτρια που αγόρασα από το ιντερνέτ ) χρησιμοποίησα 8 λαμάκια ανοξείδωτου ατσαλιού 1*60*100 mm για ηλεκτρόδια πολύ σύντομα το σύστημα το τοποθέτησα στο αυτοκίνητο μου ένα Suzuki vitara 1600 το σύνδεσα στην μπαταρία μέσω ενός ρελέ ο οποίος ενεργοποιείτο από την τρόμπα βενζίνης για να λειτουργεί μόνο όταν ο κινητήρας είναι σε λειτουργία. Το σύστημα ξεκίνησε να λειτουργεί με 8 αμπέρ, Πολύ σύντομα και σε χρόνο λιγότερο της ώρας τα αμπέρ ανέβηκαν από 8 σε 30 περιττό να σας πω ότι νερό έβραζε και δεν υπήρχε πλέων παραγωγή υδρογόνου παρά μόνο παραγωγή ατμού το αυτοκίνητο μετά τα 20 αμπέρ γονάτισε η απόδοση του ήταν χειρότερη και από την φυσιολογική του και ήταν φυσικό με 30 αμπέρ εξτρά ενέργεια από το δυναμό πήγαινα λες και μετέφερα ένα τανκς στην οροφή του vitara (αναρωτιέμαι για αυτούς που μιλάνε για 50 και 100 αμπέρ αν ξέρουν τη λένε ).τοποθέτησα λοιπόν εν σειρά βατικές αντιστάσεις ώστε να μην καταναλώνω πάνω από 10 αμπέρ και μειώνοντας παράλληλα και την τάση περίπου στα 7 βολτ το πρώτο θετικό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι σταμάτησαν τα καυσαέρια(το διαπίστωσα βάζοντας την μύτη μου στην εξάτμιση). Στην πρώτη βόλτα παρατήρησα ότι είχα καλύτερο τράβηγμα σε ανηφόρες (σε ανηφόρα της γειτονία μου που πρώτα χρειαζόταν να βάλω και πρώτη τώρα την ανεβάζω με δευτέρα και στο ρελαντί )όλα αυτά στα 8-9 Αμπέρ. Μέχρι εδώ καλά. σε αυτά τα αμπέρ έκανα ταξίδι Αθήνα πάτρα 220 χιλ. Και είδα ότι ενώ για την συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή πρώτα είχα κατανάλωση σε βενζίνη και γέμιζα το ρεζερβουάρ με 52εως 55ευρω τώρα φουλάρισα με 41 ευρώ θεώρησα λοιπόν ότι αν αυξήσω την παραγωγή θα έχω περισσότερη οικονομία ξανά έκανα την ίδια διαδρομή με 13- 14 αμπέρ μειώνοντας την ωμική αντίσταση βέβαια αυξήθηκε και η τάση, αυτή την φορά γέμισα με 48 ευρώ δηλαδή αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα . Δεν απογοητευτικά . και επειδή μου αρέσει η ιδέα το έψαξα λίγο όχι μόνο θεωρητικά αλλά και πρακτικά .
Ξεκίνησα από την παραγωγή υδρογόνου ανακάλυψα ότι για παραγωγή υδρογόνου χιάζεσαι μόνο 1,23 volt, Μάξιμου 1.65volt από εκεί και πάνω ότι τάση δόσης θα την έχεις σε απόδοση θερμότητας και οξείδωση των ηλεκτροδίων 
Για να γίνει αντιληπτό ο τύπος παραγωγής υδρογόνου είναι 1,23/1,23 =1 δηλαδή 100% παραγωγή όταν τροφοδοτείς τα ηλεκτρόδια σου με 1.65volt η παραγωγή σου είναι 1.23/1.65=0,74 παραγωγή 74% αν κάνεις την ίδια πράξη με τάση 13.8v που παρέχει μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου έχουμε 1.23/13.8=0,089 δηλαδή 089% υδρογόνο αστεία παραγωγή λιγότερη του 1% 
Το υδρογόνο είναι καλή ιδέα αν το εφαρμόσεις σωστά βέβαια έχει δυσφημιστή πάρα πολύ από όλους αυτούς που προσπαθούν να πλουτίσουν πασάροντας σου την ιδέα χωρίς να έχουν ασχοληθεί ποτέ σοβαρά με το θέμα έχω δει στο ιντερνέτ τέτοια συστήματα που για να τα αγοράσεις με όλα τα παρελκόμενα τους θα πρέπει να δώσεις από 450 έως 900ευρω και μετά να το πετάξεις ενώ το κόστος αν το κάνεις μόνο σου δεν θα ξεπεράσεις τα 65 ευρώ και θα είναι και σωστό επειδή το μυστικό είναι στην χαμηλή τάση 1.23 βολτ βρήκα ένα converter switching με in 8-18v kai out 5v/150 watt (32€ eBay με τα μεταφορικά του)είναι σημαντικό να είναι switching διότι έχουν ελάχιστες απώλειες όταν κάνουν την τάση από 13.8 σε 5 η3 βολτ το έχω είδη στο αυτοκίνητο μου με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα μετά από δυο ώρες η θερμοκρασία στην γεννήτρια ήταν ποιο κάτω από χλιαρό. Και με 22 αμπέρ. Τα 22αμπερ στα 5 βολτ αν κάνης την πράξη είναι 8 αμπεράκια στον δυναμό . Η οικονομία μέσα στην πόλη είναι κοντά στο 30% το υπολογίζω λίγο αυθαίρετα διότι δεν έχω συγκριτικά στοιχεία από πριν, είμαι όμως πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τις αποδόσεις του κινητήρα (την διαδρομή Αθήνα πάτρα δεν την έχω κάνει ακόμα για σύγκριση ) θεωρητικά πιστεύω ότι την μεγαλύτερη οικονομία την έχεις μέσα στην πόλη που κινήσε με χαμηλές στροφές και την περισσότερη ώρα στο ρελαντί σταματημένος στα φανάρια 
Πιστεύω με ένα converter switching 3volt 150 watt θα υπάρχουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα (στα 40 αμπέρ τα τρία volt θα έχουν 8,6 αμπέρ στο δυναμό). Με τρία volt έχεις περίπου 1,65 έως 1,70 volt στα ηλεκτρόδια και αυτό συμβαίνει διότι υπάρχουν κάποιες απώλειες από την ωμική αντίσταση που έχει το νερό και κάποια ελάχιστη απώλεια στην καλωδίωση 
Αν κάποιος θέλει να το φτιάξει μπορώ να βοηθήσω ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΜΟΙΒΗ <<είπα να βοηθήσω>> υπάρχουν πολλές λεπτομέρειες (τίποτα όμως δύσκολο). Τα υλικά : ένα δοχείο χωρητικότητας ενός λίτρου, μερικά ανοξείδωτα λαμάκια, 4βιδες, 40 παξιμάδια, 10 ροδέλες ανοξείδωτα όλα, ένα ρελέ 12v, ένα διακόπτη ,μια βατική αντίσταση, το τροφοδοτικό ,δυο ασφάλειες και μισό μέτρο λεπτό σωλήνα σιλικόνης. Συνολικό κόστος 65€ περίπου άντε 70€. 
Όσο για τα ηλεκτρόδια τιτανίου χωρίς χημική επεξεργασία δεν παράγουν υδρογόνο 
Αγόρασα ανάθεμα με από Αμερική και δυο πλάκες τιτανίου 30Χ30 CM τις πλήρωσα κοντά στα 400 ευρώ με τον εκτελωνισμό , αφού τις έκοψα σε πλακίδια 6Χ10cm τις τρύπησα και έφτιαξα την γεννήτρια παρατήρησα ότι φυσαλίδες υπήρχαν μόνο στο + στην άνοδο που παράγετε μόνο οξυγόνο στην κάθοδο τίποτα, τρελάθηκα βάζω ένα ηλεκτρόδιο τιτάνιο, ένα ανοξείδωτο, τροφοδοτώ με την κάθοδο στο ανοξείδωτο και την άνοδο στο τιτάνιο έχω περίπου 10 αμπέρ αλλάζω τους πόλους την κάθοδο στο τιτάνιο και την άνοδο στο ανοξείδωτο αμπέρ μηδέν. Συμπέρασμα το τιτάνιο είναι πολύ καλό μόνο εάν θέλεις να παράγεις μόνο οξυγόνο γιατί για υδρογόνο ατύχησες δηλαδή ατύχησα

----------

cobrarar (12-02-12), 

sakic (09-12-11)

----------


## spyropap

Καλώς ήρθες Σταύρο. Από αυτά που γράφεις φαίνεται πως έχεις ασχοληθεί με το θέμα.
Είσαι κ εσύ ενθουσιώδης οραματιστής, όπως εγώ. Έχεις περάσει κ εσύ από τους δρόμους που πέρασα.
Παρότι διάβασα με προσοχή τις προσπάθειες σου έχω μερικές επισημάνσεις.
Φαντάζομαι ότι σε ενδιαφέρουν οι απόψεις άλλων χρηστών αερίων. Με χαρά ανταλλάσω απόψεις και γράφω στοιχεία που ίσως είναι χρήσιμα σε άλλους.

Για την προσπάθεια με τις 8 λάμες σου.
Είναι έτσι όπως διαπίστωσες με αμπερόμετρο δηλαδή ότι σε χρόνο 1 ώρας η κατανάλωση σταδιακά αυξάνεται.
Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι οι 8 λάμες που έβαλες είναι λίγες (4 ζεύγη ηλεκτρόδιων) με αποτέλεσμα να δέχονται από 3V το κάθε ζεύγος, ενώ μπορείς να κάνεις ηλεκτρόλυση με λιγότερο από 1V ανα ζεύγος. Δηλαδή έπαιρναν 3 φορές περισσότερη ενέργεια από ότι χρειάζονται..
Και σαν να μην φθάνει αυτή η σπατάλη, έβαλες και τις αντιστάσεις για να δέσει η αποτυχία..

Εξηγώ. Η προσπάθεια σου θα είχε βάση εάν έκανες αυτά που προτείνονται από τους γνώστες.
*α) Δηλαδή έπρεπε να τροφοδοτείς την γεννήτρια από κύκλωμα* *PWM που θα σου επέτρεπε την ρύθμιση της τάσης, εύρος παλμού και συχνότητας.*
*Έτσι θα μπορούσες να έχεις αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία της γεννήτριας δίχως να πετάς ενέργεια σε θερμότητα (άσε που διαβρώνονται γρηγορότερα τα ηλεκτρόδια με περισσότερη ενέργεια).*

*β) Για να κάνουμε ηλεκτρόλυση με λιγότερο από 1.3**V ανα ζεύγος ηλεκτρόδιων, ρίχνουμε στο νερό καυστική σόδα 10-15γρ σε 1 λίτρο αποσταγμένο νερό.*
*Έτσι το νερό γίνεται περισσότερο αγώγιμο. Άλλοι βάζουν ξύδι  ή  ΚΟΗ (Υδροξείδιο του Καλίου).*

*γ) Η τροφοδοσία από το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα του αυτοκινήτου (μπαταρία-δυναμό) είναι λάθος.*
*Για να κάνεις σωστή προσπάθεια πρέπει να τροφοδοτείς από ανεξάρτητη πηγή, δεύτερη μπαταρία.*
*Έτσι θα είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν επιβαρύνεις τον εναλλάκτη με απώλεια μηχανικής ενέργειας-ιπποδύναμη.*

*δ) Λάθος είναι και η όποια προσπάθεια μέτρησης της ποσότητας βενζίνης ως παράγοντα οικονομίας.*
*Η μέτρηση από τον δείκτη του ρεζερβουάρ δεν είναι αξιόπιστη. Σε μετρήσεις που έκανα με άλλο δοχείο βενζίνης 
δεν υπάρχει καθόλου οικονομία σε καύσιμο. Όσοι το ισχυρίζονται κάνουν λάθος.*

*Αυτά που γράφεις για οικονομία 30% είναι προϊόν της φαντασίας σου και δεν μπορείς να το αποδείξεις όπως 
δεν μπορούν να το αποδείξουν αυτοί που τα πωλούν, γι αυτό και πουλάνε παραμύθι.*

*Αυτό που συμβαίνει με την χρήση γεννήτριας ΗΗΟ είναι βελτιωμένη καύση και μικρή άνοδο των στροφών του κινητήρα, 
που όμως είναι αμελητέα όταν το αυτοκίνητο κινείται και δεν επιφέρει οικονομία καυσίμου.*

Τα έχω γράψει ξανά σε αυτό το θέμα.
Εάν θέλεις να κάνεις πιο σωστή προσπάθεια να κάνεις αυτά που σου προτείνω όπως α) β) γ) δ).

Για όσους θέλουν να φτιάξουν ένα PWM ώστε να μην το αγοράσουν έτοιμο και ξοδευτούν (50-60ε από hong-kong),
μπορώ να προτείνω ένα κύκλωμα για κατασκευή με τυπωμένο. Θα πρέπει να έχει αρκετά mosfet και ψύξη με ανεμιστήρα για ρεύμα 35 Α.

----------


## stavros0030

Σπύρο γεια σου  και καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα που ασχολείστε με το θέμα   ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα με την σειρά  στις  παρατηρήσεις σου    *Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι οι 8 λάμες που έβαλες είναι λίγες (4 ζεύγη ηλεκτρόδιων) με αποτέλεσμα να δέχονται από 3V το κάθε ζεύγος, ενώ μπορείς να κάνεις ηλεκτρόλυση με λιγότερο από 1V ανά ζεύγος. Δηλαδή έπαιρναν 3 φορές περισσότερη ενέργεια από ότι χρειάζονται..
Και σαν να μην φθάνει αυτή η σπατάλη, έβαλες και τις αντιστάσεις για να δέσει η αποτυχία..*
 Tώρα έχω 20 ηλεκτρόδια  η 10 ζεύγη τόσο τα 10 ζεύγη όσο και τα 4 ζεύγη  είναι συνδεδεμένα  παράλληλα επομένως η τάση είναι 13 βολτ και όχι 3 βολτ  η θεωρία ότι τοποθετείς  στον αέρα κάποια  ζεύγη  προσπαθώντας  να κάνης κάποια συνδεσμολογία εν σειρά μέσα στο νερό δεν στέκι    και αυτό εύκολα το διαπιστώνεις αν έχεις πειραματιστεί  διότι τα ηλεκτρόδια που είναι στον αέρα δεν παράγουν ουδεμία φυσαλίδα .  Tο νερό από μόνο του έχει κάποια αντίσταση  η οποία όμως μεταβάλλετε λόγο της θερμοκρασίας και τα οξείδια σιδήρου που αποδεσμεύονται από τα ηλεκτρόδια  η αντίσταση που έβαλλα ήταν για να βάλω φρένο στα αμπέρ στην τιμή που εγώ επιθυμούσα.  Συμφωνώ ότι είναι λάθος  η χρήση  αντίστασης  ακόμα και αυτή του νερού  διότι τη κατανάλωση που προσπαθείς να κερδίσεις  τη σπαταλάς σε θερμότητα 
*Εξηγώ. Η προσπάθεια σου θα είχε βάση εάν έκανες αυτά που προτείνονται από τους γνώστες.
α) Δηλαδή έπρεπε να τροφοδοτείς την γεννήτρια από κύκλωμα PWM που θα σου επέτρεπε την ρύθμιση της τάσης, εύρος παλμού και συχνότητας.  Έτσι θα μπορούσες να έχεις αποδοτικότερη λειτουργία της γεννήτριας δίχως να πετάς ενέργεια σε θερμότητα (άσε που διαβρώνονται γρηγορότερα τα ηλεκτρόδια με περισσότερη ενέργεια).
*Εάν το PWM  είναι   switching  συμφωνώ  διαφορετικά  έχει  το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα  με τις αντιστάσεις Δηλαδή  καταναλώνει όλη την ενέργεια στην ψήκτρα του  η χρήση  παλμικής συχνότητας  το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να μειώσει την παράγωγη υδρογοου  και όχι να την αυξήσει  διότι η διάσπαση του νερού σε υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο γίνεται μόνο με συνεχή  τάση η διάσπαση της συνεχούς τάσεως σε παλμούς  επιφέρει μείωση παραγωγής υδρογόνου και προφανώς   λιγότερη θερμότητα και λιγότερη διάβρωση στα ηλεκτρόδια  αυτά πάνε πακέτο
_β) Για να κάνουμε ηλεκτρόλυση με λιγότερο από 1.3V ανά ζεύγος ηλεκτρόδιων, ρίχνουμε στο νερό καυστική σόδα 10-15γρ σε 1 λίτρο αποσταγμένο νερό.Έτσι το νερό γίνεται περισσότερο αγώγιμο. Άλλοι βάζουν ξύδι ή ΚΟΗ (Υδροξείδιο του Καλίου).
_Συμφωνώ για το αποσταγμένο νερό  και  την καυστική σόδα  τα ίδια αποτελέσματα έχει και η μαγειρική σόδα  το 1,23v που ανέφερα  είναι και το όριο  διότι στο 1.15 δεν παράγεις τίποτα  πρακτικά χρειάζεται  από 1,5v έως 1,7v  επομένως ο σωστός τρόπος είναι  πρώτα ρυθμίζεις την τάση 2ον την επιφάνεια των  ηλεκτροδίων  και 3ον  την ποσότητα  του ηλεκτρολύτη   και αν νομίζεις  ότι  αυτό είναι εύκολο  να το κατορθώσεις  χωρίς να έχεις πειραματιστεί  ιδού η Ρόδος  ιδού και το πήδημα 
_γ) Η τροφοδοσία από το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα του αυτοκινήτου (μπαταρία-δυναμό) είναι λάθος._  
Στα περισσότερα αυτοκίνητα  από τον κατασκευαστή είναι υπολογισμένα για μια έχτρα κατανάλωση  η οποία  να μην έχει  σημαντική επιβάρυνση  όπως  έχτρα  προβολείς  θερμασμένα καθίσματα  κλπ  αρκεί να μην υπερβείς  αυτή την κατανάλωση  σίγουρα υπάρχει επιβάρυνση  
_Για να κάνεις σωστή προσπάθεια πρέπει να τροφοδοτείς από ανεξάρτητη πηγή, δεύτερη μπαταρία. Έτσι θα είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν επιβαρύνεις τον εναλλάκτη με απώλεια μηχανικής ενέργειας-ιπποδύναμη
_Άλλη πηγή είναι το τέλειο  αλλά δεν είναι πρακτικό   ίσως φωτοβολταικά  με συνδεσμολογία ανά 6 στοιχείων  που θα σου δώσουν 3v  πολλές εξάδες παράλληλα θα έχει καλά αποτελέσματα  αλλά δεν είναι  πρακτικό  .
_δ) Λάθος είναι και η όποια προσπάθεια μέτρησης της ποσότητας βενζίνης ως παράγοντα οικονομίας.
Η μέτρηση από τον δείκτη του ρεζερβουάρ δεν είναι αξιόπιστη. Σε μετρήσεις που έκανα με άλλο δοχείο βενζίνης 
δεν υπάρχει καθόλου οικονομία σε καύσιμο. Όσοι το ισχυρίζονται κάνουν λάθος._
_Αυτά που γράφεις για οικονομία 30% είναι προϊόν της φαντασίας σου και δεν μπορείς να το αποδείξεις όπως 
δεν μπορούν να το αποδείξουν αυτοί που τα πωλούν, γι αυτό και πουλάνε παραμύθι._
_Αυτό που συμβαίνει με την χρήση γεννήτριας ΗΗΟ είναι βελτιωμένη καύση και μικρή άνοδο των στροφών του κινητήρα, 
που όμως είναι αμελητέα όταν το αυτοκίνητο κινείται και δεν επιφέρει οικονομία καυσίμου.
_ Η οικονομία ξεκινά από την καύση.  Όταν η καύση είναι καλλίτερη τόσο μεγαλύτερη οικονομία έχεις  αυτή  είναι αρχή απαραβίαστη   και δεν είναι  φαντασία  όσο για   το  ποσοστό  θα συμφωνήσω  μαζί σου είναι δύσκολο να το μετρήσεις  μιας και εξαρτάται  από πολλούς παράγοντες  ποιότητα βενζίνης από βενζινάδικο  σε βενζινάδικο  συνθήκες οδήγησης  κλπ
Η  καλύτερη καύση  και  η  αύξηση της  ιπποδύναμης είναι  και μετρήσιμα  και γεγονός.   Χωρίς να είσαι ειδικός μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις   ( η  μύτη στην εξάτμιση θα σου βεβαίωση το πρώτο και η ανηφόρα στην γειτονιά μου   το δεύτερο   )
Την πρώτη μου γεννήτρια την αγόρασα από τους γνώστες  τα  πειράματα μου όμως μου δείχνουν  ότι μάλλον δεν είναι γνώστες.

----------

sakic (09-12-11)

----------


## TSAKALI

Ερωτηση προς τους γνωστες.. ποτε εχουμε μεγαλυτερη παραγωγη υδρογονου?
οταν το νερο προς ηλεκτρολυση,ειναι κρυο ,η ζεστο?

----------


## -nikos-

> Ερωτηση προς τους γνωστες.. ποτε εχουμε μεγαλυτερη παραγωγη υδρογονου?
> οταν το νερο προς ηλεκτρολυση,ειναι κρυο ,η ζεστο?



δεν εχει συμασια η θερμοκρασια αλλα η αγωγιμοτιτα 
γιαυτο προσθετουν σοδες - αλατα - κτλ, και μετα απο ωρα γιαυτο 
αυξανεται ο ''βρασμος'' λογο της ηλεκτρολυσης τα μορια των ηλεκτροδιων
που απελευθερωνονται στο νερο καθως διαβρωνονται το κανουν ακομα πιο αγωγιμο.
ενα μερος του ''μυστικου'' για αποτελεσματικη ηλεκτρολυση 
ειναι η πολυ χαμηλη συχνωτητα κατω απο 20hz ...το αντιθετο δηλ απο 
αυτο που προσπαθει ο σπυρος με υψηλες συχνωτητες να κανει
και καναδυο αλλα απλα τρυκ που ομως θα τα κρατισω για παρτη μου 
γιατι γουσταρω να τον βλεπω να ψαχνεται.

----------


## spyropap

Σε δοκιμή ηλεκτρόλυσης με κρύο και ζεστό νερό με το ζεστό νερό έχουμε μια μικρή ποσοτική διαφορά 
στις φυσαλίδες αερίων που φαίνονται περισσότερες.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει όταν ξεκινούν τα ηλεκτρόδια την παραγωγή και είναι κρύα βγάζουν λιγότερες φυσαλίδες.
Γενικά με ζεστά ηλεκτρόδια και ζεστό νερό η παραγωγή είναι λίγο περισσότερη.
Όμως και η κατανάλωση ρεύματος αυξάνεται με την θερμοκρασία.
Πιστεύω πως με ζεστό νερό κάτω από το όριο βρασμού γίνεται καλύτερα ηλεκτρόλυση.

-
Όσο για τα κόλπα του Νίκου να τα χαίρεται, δεν με αφορούν καθόλου.
Νομίζω πως ο Νίκος ρίχνει άδεια για να μαζέψει γεμάτα, είναι καλή τακτική για ψάρεμα με δίκτυα.
Όποιος έχει έργο και θέλει να το δείξει ας βάλει φωτο με το όνομα του, μήπως και πιάσει κανα ψάρι.

Ενημερώνω τους αναγνώστες ότι κάποιοι που ίσως να μην έχουν ασχοληθεί με το θέμα, και επειδή νομίζουν διάφορα 
που σκέφτηκαν ή που άκουσαν ή που είδαν, γράφουν για να κάνουν εντύπωση.
Έτσι καλό είναι να φιλτράρετε τις πληροφορίες, διότι και εδώ όπως και αλλού γράφονται ανακρίβειες.

+
Συνεχίζω με σκληρή γλώσσα στον Σταύρο που ψάχνεται και θέλει να τα ακούσει. Ας μην με παρεξηγήσουν.

«Άλλη πηγή είναι το τέλειο αλλά δεν είναι πρακτικό ίσως φωτοβολταικά με συνδεσμολογία ανά 6 στοιχείων που θα σου δώσουν 3v πολλές εξάδες παράλληλα θα έχει καλά αποτελέσματα αλλά δεν είναι πρακτικό»

Δεν είναι πρακτικό Σταύρο να έχεις μια δεύτερη μπαταρία στο αμάξι σου που να την γεμίζεις όταν εσύ θέλεις με ένα καλώδιο από φορτιστή ή ακόμα καλύτερα από τα φωτοβολταϊκά που μπορείς να έχεις στο παρκινκ σου;

Είναι πιο πρακτικό να παίρνεις την ενέργεια από τον εναλλάκτη που τραβά ιπποδύναμη και γονατίζει τον κινητήρα;
Γνωρίζεις ότι την ενέργεια που παίρνεις από τον εναλλάκτη δεν μπορείς να την πάρεις πίσω από την καύση των αερίων που παράγεις; 
Μπορείς να έχεις όποια άποψη θέλεις περί αυτού όμως αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα από τις δοκιμές που έκανα.

!
«Η οικονομία ξεκινά από την καύση. Όταν η καύση είναι καλλίτερη τόσο μεγαλύτερη οικονομία έχεις αυτή είναι αρχή απαραβίαστη και δεν είναι φαντασία όσο για το ποσοστό θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου είναι δύσκολο να το μετρήσεις μιας και εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες ποιότητα βενζίνης από βενζινάδικο σε βενζινάδικο συνθήκες οδήγησης κλπ
Η καλύτερη καύση και η αύξηση της ιπποδύναμης είναι και μετρήσιμα και γεγονός.
Χωρίς να είσαι ειδικός μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις ( η μύτη στην εξάτμιση θα σου βεβαίωση το πρώτο και η ανηφόρα στην γειτονιά μου το δεύτερο )»

Οι μυτιές στην εξάτμιση δεν αποδείχνουν τίποτα. Η ανάλυση καυσαερίων από μηχάνημα των ΚΤΕΟ είναι πιο σοβαρή μέθοδος. Δεν αντιλέγω ότι καλύτερη καύση σημαίνει οικονομία καυσίμου. Είναι λογικό και αποδεκτό.

Αφού θέλεις να κάνεις οικονομία καυσίμου ξεκίνα από τα βασικά. Δηλαδή 1) την αεροδυναμική 2) την ελαχιστοποίηση του βάρους 3) την συντηρητική-σωστή οδήγηση 4) την μη χρήση καυσίμου (πήγαινε με τα πόδια/ποδήλατο/συγκοινωνία).
Υπάρχουν και πολλά άλλα κόλπα που γνωρίζει ο Νίκος και είναι πρόθυμος να σου τα γράψει σε π.μ.

Και εάν αυτά σου φαίνονται άσχετα κάνε την παρακάτω δοκιμή. Για την μέτρηση δεν πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη την ένδειξη του μετρητή καυσίμου του αυτοκινήτου αλλά τα πραγματικά λίτρα καύσης.
Πήγαινε σε μια διαδρομή κανονικά, μέτρα τα λίτρα καύσης. Έπειτα κάνε την ίδια διαδρομή (που πρέπει να είναι σε ευθεία όχι ανηφόρες/κατηφόρες) αφού βγάλεις τον ιμάντα από τον εναλλάκτη. Έτσι ο κινητήρας δεν θα γυρίζει το δυναμό. 
Μέτρα τα λίτρα καύσης. Υπάρχει ή όχι οικονομία;

Έστω ότι έχουμε γεμάτες μπαταρίες και μας φθάνει η ενέργεια τους για την κίνηση του οχήματος δίχως πολυτέλεια (κλιματισμό κλπ καταναλώσεις).
Η χρήση του δυναμό είναι αναγκαία για την φόρτιση της μπαταρίας αλλά γιατί να γυρίζει όταν δεν θέλουμε να παράγουμε ρεύμα;
Καλύτερο σύστημα είναι η συμπλοκή του εναλλάκτη μόνο όταν υπάρχει ενεργειακή ανάγκη και μόνο όταν η ταχύτητα του οχήματος είναι μεγάλη.
Η περιστροφή και μόνο του εναλλάκτη, δίχως να γίνεται διέγερση στο πηνίο του, καταναλώνει άσκοπα ενέργεια/καύσιμο.
Η περιστροφή του εναλλάκτη με διέγερση είναι κατάσταση αντίστασης-φρεναρίσματος για τον κινητήρα και μεγάλη απώλεια ενέργειας.
Οι σύγχρονοι εναλλάκτες κάνουν ρύθμιση της διέγερσης με κύκλωμα PWM ελεγχόμενο από τον εγκέφαλο του αυτοκινήτου.

+ 
Τέλος το κύκλωμα PWM είναι κατάλληλο για ηλεκτρόλυση αφού με αυτό μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις την τάση των ηλεκτρόδιων (πλάτος παλμού) 
και την συχνότητα της γεννήτριας ΗΗΟ. Έτσι το σύστημα θα είναι αποδοτικότερο εάν γίνει σωστή ρύθμιση.
Σωστή ρύθμιση σημαίνει να έχουν τα ηλεκτρόδια την τάση που μπορούν να διαχειριστούν και όχι περισσότερη.
Η ιδανική συχνότητα αποκοπής της γεννήτριας μπορεί να βρεθεί με αναλυτή φάσματος συχνοτήτων και για τις δικές μου γεννήτριες είναι στην περιοχή του 1Khz.
Βέβαια ένα PWM μπορεί να λειτουργεί σε μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες, δίχως όμως να σημαίνει πως κάνει καλύτερη ηλεκτρόλυση.
Οι ρυθμίσεις πλάτους παλμού και συχνότητας είναι απαραίτητες και έχουν σχέση με την απόδοση αερίων/κατανάλωση.

Με τις απαντήσεις αυτές εξηγώ αυτά που γνωρίζω εκ πείρας. Εάν κάποιος έχει αντιρρήσεις κανένα πρόβλημα δεν έχω μαζί του.
Θα ήθελα να έρθει κάποιος με σύστημα ηλεκτρόλυσης να κάνουμε πραγματικές δοκιμές σε αμάξι, να μετρήσω και να βεβαιώσω τα αποτελέσματα.
Κάθε σύστημα ηλεκτρόλυσης διαφέρει από άλλα. Ας μην είμαστε απόλυτοι. Μπορεί κάποιος να έχει φτιάξει κάτι πραγματικά αποδοτικό.

Όποιος θέλει να γίνει πιστευτός και να χαρεί εκτίμησης και αποδοχής πρέπει να δείξει την δουλειά του και αυτή να μετρηθεί από εμάς.
Ακόμα μπορεί να έρθει από το κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης και να επιβεβαιώσουμε όλα τα μέλη του κλαμπ τους ισχυρισμούς του.
Προσφέρουμε καφέ, κουλουράκια.

----------


## TSAKALI

Δηλαδη , αν το νερο που διοχετευουμε στη γεννητρια ειναι ηδη ζεστο, μεσω κλειστου 
κυκλωματος ροης , τι θα γινοταν?

----------


## spyropap

Εάν βάλεις ζεστό νερό θα πάρεις 5 φούσκες παραπάνω, αυτό είναι όλο..
Θα μπορούσες να σκεφτείς να πάρεις το νερό από το ψυγείο του αυτοκινήτου.
Δεν το έχω κάνει αλλά νομίζω πως μόνο πρόβλημα θα δημιουργούσε αυτό.
Άλλωστε οι γεννήτριες ΗΗΟ ζεσταίνονται από μόνες τους, μέσα σε 30 λεπτά φθάνουν τους 40 βαθμούς και συνεχίζουν.
Το ζητούμενο είναι να μην ξεπεράσουν αυτή την θερμοκρασία ώστε να μην βράσουν/λιώσουν τα λάστιχα που έχουν τα dry cell και τα άλλα πλαστικά μέρη όπως οι σωληνώσεις.

Μια πολύ έξυπνη ιδέα που είχα συζητήσει με τον Μιχάλα είναι να εκμεταλλευτεί κάποιος την θερμότητα που αναπτύσσει η εξάτμιση του οχήματος.
Διάβασα στο δίκτυο πως κάποιες αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες ετοιμάζονται να προωθήσουν αυτό το σύστημα.
Σκέψου ότι αυτό θα είναι σαν κέλυφος των σωληνώσεων της εξάτμισης που θα έχει επάνω του στοιχεία peltier για να μετατρέπει την διαφορά θερμοκρασίας σε ηλεκτρισμό.
Μάλλον θα έχει μικρή απόδοση και υψηλό κόστος γι αυτό δεν έχει βγει στην αγορά.

----------


## mihalas2

και οχι μονον αυτο
υπαρχουν πολλα τιπ και τρυκ
αλλα θα τα πουμε στον επομενο καφε

εγω εχω χρονο την κυριακη 

πως το βλεπετε?

----------


## spyropap

Ωραίο, τώρα που είναι πανσέληνος θα δέσουν τα μάγια..
Το κέντρο ηλεκτρόλυσης θα είναι ανοιχτό την κυριακή αλλά δεν με χαλάει να πάω και αλλού.

Αυτή την φορά θα έχω μια νέα μαγική τράπουλα.
Τι να κάνω κι εγώ αφού δεν τα καταφέρνω με την ηλεκτρόλυση φτιάχνω παιχνίδια για παιδιά.
Θα τα πούμε τα κάλαντα..

Γιάννη είσαι μέσα; Σωτήρη είσαι δυνατός; Κώστα αντέχεις δεύτερη ατομική έκρηξη;

----------


## stavros0030

Απευθύνομαι σε όλοι την ομάδα  Έχει κάποιος πειραματιστεί  με εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα Έχουμε παραγωγή  υδρογόνου και οξυγόνου. Τι αντίδραση υπάρχει στο νερό    με το εναλλασσόμενο  
Σχολιάζοντας  το μήνυμα του Σπύρου  
Σπύρο μου καταρχάς σε  ευχαριστώ  που με καλοδέχτηκες   στην παρέα   Δεν θεωρώ την γλώσσα σου σκληρή,   μάλλον έχουμε διαφορετικές  απόψεις ,  πιστεύω  ότι αυτό είναι καλό . Δέχομαι την πρόσκληση  για καφέ και κουλουράκια  αρκεί να μου πεις διεύθυνση  και κάθε πότε υπάρχει συγκέντρωση   και αν χρειάζεται  μαζί με τα κουλουράκια να φέρω  τροφοδοτικό  και γεννήτρια.    PWM δεν  έχω.  Αν σε ενδιαφέρει  έχω και ηλεκτρόδια   τιτάνιου

----------


## sakic

> Εάν βάλεις ζεστό νερό θα πάρεις 5 φούσκες παραπάνω, αυτό είναι όλο..
> Θα μπορούσες να σκεφτείς να πάρεις το νερό από το ψυγείο του αυτοκινήτου.
> Δεν το έχω κάνει αλλά νομίζω πως μόνο πρόβλημα θα δημιουργούσε αυτό.
> Άλλωστε οι γεννήτριες ΗΗΟ ζεσταίνονται από μόνες τους, μέσα σε 30 λεπτά φθάνουν τους 40 βαθμούς και συνεχίζουν.
> Το ζητούμενο είναι να μην ξεπεράσουν αυτή την θερμοκρασία ώστε να μην βράσουν/λιώσουν τα λάστιχα που έχουν τα dry cell και τα άλλα πλαστικά μέρη όπως οι σωληνώσεις.
> 
> 
> κοιτα εδω http://www.tegpower.com/products.html 
> 
> ...





κοιτα εδω http://www.tegpower.com/products.html 

θα το βγαλουν το 2012 λεει

----------


## mihalas2

καλως τον σταυρο!

αντε να μεγαλωνει η παρεα.

----------


## lepouras

> Γιάννη είσαι μέσα;



και μέσα(κουλουράκια) και έξω(μανιτάρια) :Lol: . πείτε ώρα.

----------


## mihalas2

τελικα που θα μαζευτουμε?

στο κεντρο ηλεκτρολυσης η ....
στο κεντρο ηλεκροκολησης!!!!!!!!!  :Tongue2:

----------


## stavros0030

> καλως τον σταυρο!
> 
> αντε να μεγαλωνει η παρεα.



Μιχάλη ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα.

----------


## mihalas2

> και μέσα(κουλουράκια) και έξω(μανιτάρια). πείτε ώρα.




αφου εχει και κουλουρακια ....αν ειναι με τρυπα στη μεση .....
εγω θα φαω το γυρω γυρω.......

εσυ φαε το υπολοιπο!!!!!!!   :Lol:

----------


## ultra

> Κώστα αντέχεις δεύτερη ατομική έκρηξη;



Δηλωνω κολημα, εχω μπλεξει πολυ ασχημα με μια κατασκευη που κανω, και επειγει.

Ευχαριστω για την προσκληση παντως. Καλη συνεχεια στους υπολοιπους.

----------


## spyropap

Πότε θα έρθει η ώρα που θα κάνουμε δοκιμή σε αυτοκίνητο και μετρήσεις και θα διαπιστώσουμε 
οικονομία καυσίμου με την χρήση ΗΗΟ; Το 2012;
Όταν θα αποκτήσουμε νέα παιχνίδια/υλικά, όταν θα φτιάξουμε μεγαλύτερες και διαφορετικές γεννήτριες αερίων και εφαρμόσουμε τις τεχνικές που μάθαμε, τότε ίσως τα καταφέρουμε.

Ελπίζουμε να πετύχουμε τον στόχο με συλλογική προσπάθεια. Δεν έχει πλάκα να προσπαθώ μόνος.
Όσοι έχουν κάτι θετικό να προσφέρουν ας έρθουν. Χρειαζόμαστε το πνεύμα αλλά και την πράξη.
Όποιος ισχυρίζεται πως έχει αποδοτικό σύστημα ηλεκτρόλυσης ας έρθει να το μετρήσω.

Ο Σταύρος ήρθε, μας έδειξε μέρος της δουλειάς του, και παρότι δεν μετρήσαμε τον όγκο κ την απόδοση της γεννήτριας του μας ευχαρίστησε η θετική ενέργεια κ η προσπάθεια του.
Μακάρι να έχουμε περισσότερα ενεργά μέλη που θα μας εκπλήσσουν με τις κατασκευές κ τα έργα τους.

Το χειροποίητο σύστημα του Σταύρου λειτούργησε με κατανάλωση 22Α στα 11V.
Ήταν εμφανές ότι με την χρήση PWM η κατανάλωση έπεσε περίπου 2A και η παραγωγή αερίων αυξήθηκε με αύξηση της συχνότητας. Το διαπίστωσαν όλοι.

Δεν πήρα φωτο από αυτό το σύστημα αλλά νομίζω πως ο Μιχάλας έχει οπτικό υλικό.
Δεν έχουμε ακόμα κάτι πολύ εντυπωσιακό να δείξουμε.

Στην επόμενη συνάντηση θα παρουσιάσω συγκεντρωτική παραγωγή αερίων από τις μεγαλύτερες γεννήτριες που θα ξεπερνά τα 5 λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό. 
Να δούμε τι θα καταφέρουμε με αυτά. Θα καταφέρουμε να ανατιναχτούμε κ να ησυχάσουμε;

Τέλος να ευχαριστήσω κ τον Σάκη που έγραψε το λινκ με τα αμερικάνικα πελτιερ.
Το μέγα πρόβλημα είναι το κόστος τους αφού η αποστολή τους στην Ελλάδα στοιχίζει περίπου όσο η τιμή αγοράς τους.
Θέλει κανείς να αγοράσει τέτοια συστήματα και να τα ακριβοπληρώσει όταν δεν έχουν δοκιμαστεί από καταναλωτές και δεν είναι εύκολο να επιστραφούν;
Όχι δεν θα έπρεπε να θέλει κανείς να τα αγοράσει.
Είναι όμως χρήσιμο να ξέρουμε τι υπάρχει για να υπολογίσουμε εάν μπορούμε να το κατασκευάσουμε.

Και μια μουσική mp3 για ανέβασμα..
http://soundcloud.com/salvador-ali/astral-projection-mahadeva-2010-salvador-ali-remix/download

----------


## sakic

> Είναι όμως χρήσιμο να ξέρουμε τι υπάρχει για να υπολογίσουμε εάν μπορούμε να το κατασκευάσουμε.



+10000000000000000  για αυτο!!!!

Και να συμπληρωσω πως η αγορα μεμονομενων peltier κοστιζει πολυ  φθηνοτερα απο το προιον που παρουσιαζετε στο παραπανω site.
Και με την τεχνικη εκεινης της κατασκευης μπορουν τα peltier να φανουν χρησιμα σε καποιον  που θα τα χρησιμοποιησει τυλιγοντας τα στα "μπουρια" μιας ξυλοσομπας για παραδειγμα

----------


## mihalas2

> Πότε θα έρθει η ώρα που θα κάνουμε δοκιμή σε αυτοκίνητο και μετρήσεις και θα διαπιστώσουμε 
> οικονομία καυσίμου με την χρήση ΗΗΟ; Το 2012;
> Όταν θα αποκτήσουμε νέα παιχνίδια/υλικά, όταν θα φτιάξουμε μεγαλύτερες και διαφορετικές γεννήτριες αερίων και εφαρμόσουμε τις τεχνικές που μάθαμε, τότε ίσως τα καταφέρουμε.
> 
> Ελπίζουμε να πετύχουμε τον στόχο με συλλογική προσπάθεια. Δεν έχει πλάκα να προσπαθώ μόνος.
> Όσοι έχουν κάτι θετικό να προσφέρουν ας έρθουν. Χρειαζόμαστε το πνεύμα αλλά και την πράξη.
> Όποιος ισχυρίζεται πως έχει αποδοτικό σύστημα ηλεκτρόλυσης ας έρθει να το μετρήσω.
> 
> Ο Σταύρος ήρθε, μας έδειξε μέρος της δουλειάς του, και παρότι δεν μετρήσαμε τον όγκο κ την απόδοση της γεννήτριας του μας ευχαρίστησε η θετική ενέργεια κ η προσπάθεια του.
> ...





σπυρο μονο τα δυο βιντεακια εχω 
δεν εχει κατι" τρανο" να δειξουμε

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.

Για την διάσπαση του νερού με μαγνήτες νεοδύμιου με ελάχιστη τάση πάνω τους, έχετε ψαχτεί.?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σε όλους... είμαι παντελώς άσχετος στα θέματα ΗΗΟ . και θέλω απλά από περιέργεια να ρωτήσω και να μάθω κάποια πράγματα περί του θέματος. Και αυτό γιατί βαρέθηκα να λύνω προβλήματα του τύπου "Sudoku " , "σκάκι" , "σταυρόλεξα" ... που αυτά δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα. :Lol: 

Διαβάζω από την αρχή τα όλα θέματα σας ... και σαν "κύριο αγκάθι ή πρόβλημα " , βλέπω ότι εκτός των άλλων προβλημάτων για καλύτερη απόδοση μιας γεννήτριας υδρογόνου είναι η καταστροφή των μεταλλικών ηλεκτροδίων , όπου "ακούγονται συνεχώς" για τιτάνιο , ανοξείδωτα , μαγνήσια , κτλ.

Έκανα μια περιήγηση σε άλλες πηγές περί του θέματος , για τα "βασικά" του πως γίνεται και παράγεται η ηλεκτρόλυση . Και μετά από ανάγνωση των θεμάτων αυτών αναρωτήθηκα αν είναι δυνατόν να επιτευχθεί ηλεκτρόλυση για την διάσπαση του νερού σε υδρογόνο , χωρίς να υπάρχουν μεταλλικά στοιχεία εντός του νερού και του δοχείου , όπου θέλουμε να γίνει η διάσπαση. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ? (δεν ξέρω εσείς οι προφέσορες θα μου πείτε).

Και αυτό το ρωτάω μετά από ανάγνωση κάποιον ενδιαφέροντων θεμάτων όπως παρακάτω.
[FONT=Arial]Ένας πρωτοπόρος στη διάσπαση του νερού σε υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο, δίχως θέρμανση ή κοινό ηλεκτρισμό, ο John Worrell Keely, πραγματοποίησε άθλους, τους οποίους η επιστήμη του 20ου αιώνα είναι ανήμπορη να επαναλάβει. Δούλεψε με τον ήχο και άλλες δονήσεις για να θέσει σε κίνηση μηχανές. Για να απελευθερώσει ενέργεια από μόρια νερού, ο Kelly έχυσε ένα τέταρτο νερού σ' έναν κύλινδρο, στον οποίο δονούνταν διαπασών στην ακριβή συχνότητα ώστε να απελευθερωθεί η ενέργεια. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι διέσπασε τα μόρια του νερού και απελευθέρωσε υδρογόνο, ή μήπως απελευθέρωσε μια πιο πρωτογενή μορφή ενέργειας; Τα αρχεία που θα απαντούσαν τέτοιες ερωτήσεις έχουν χαθεί. Εντούτοις, ένα αιώνα αργότερα, ο Kelly δικαιώνεται. Ένας επιστήμονας ανακάλυψε πρόσφατα ότι, ο Kelly ήταν σωστός στην πρόβλεψη της ακριβούς συχνότητας η οποία θα διασπούσε ένα μόριο νερού. Ο Kelly αντιλαμβάνονταν τα άτομα, σαν περίπλοκα δονητικά φαινόμενα

http://www.blackstate.gr/efevresis.htm

Συμφωνώ με τον (παραπάνω Στέλιο) , αν πρέπει να "επεκταθούμε λιγάκι" στις σκέψεις , πέραν των κλασσικών μεθόδων ηλεκτρόλυσης .... (η διάσπαση του νερού με μαγνήτες νεοδύμιου ) είναι καινούριο ! δεν το διάβασα αυτό! .

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Γεια σε όλους... είμαι παντελώς άσχετος στα θέματα ΗΗΟ . και θέλω απλά από περιέργεια να ρωτήσω και να μάθω κάποια πράγματα περί του θέματος. Και αυτό γιατί βαρέθηκα να λύνω προβλήματα του τύπου "Sudoku " , "σκάκι" , "σταυρόλεξα" ... που αυτά δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα.
> 
> Διαβάζω από την αρχή τα όλα θέματα σας ... και σαν "κύριο αγκάθι ή πρόβλημα " , βλέπω ότι εκτός των άλλων προβλημάτων για καλύτερη απόδοση μιας γεννήτριας υδρογόνου είναι η καταστροφή των μεταλλικών ηλεκτροδίων , όπου "ακούγονται συνεχώς" για τιτάνιο , ανοξείδωτα , μαγνήσια , κτλ.
> 
> Έκανα μια περιήγηση σε άλλες πηγές περί του θέματος , για τα "βασικά" του πως γίνεται και παράγεται η ηλεκτρόλυση . Και μετά από ανάγνωση των θεμάτων αυτών αναρωτήθηκα αν είναι δυνατόν να επιτευχθεί ηλεκτρόλυση για την διάσπαση του νερού σε υδρογόνο , χωρίς να υπάρχουν μεταλλικά στοιχεία εντός του νερού και του δοχείου , όπου θέλουμε να γίνει η διάσπαση. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ? (δεν ξέρω εσείς οι προφέσορες θα μου πείτε).
> 
> Και αυτό το ρωτάω μετά από ανάγνωση κάποιον ενδιαφέροντων θεμάτων όπως παρακάτω.
> [FONT=Arial]Ένας πρωτοπόρος στη διάσπαση του νερού σε υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο, δίχως θέρμανση ή κοινό ηλεκτρισμό, ο John Worrell Keely, πραγματοποίησε άθλους, τους οποίους η επιστήμη του 20ου αιώνα είναι ανήμπορη να επαναλάβει. Δούλεψε με τον ήχο και άλλες δονήσεις για να θέσει σε κίνηση μηχανές. Για να απελευθερώσει ενέργεια από μόρια νερού, ο Kelly έχυσε ένα τέταρτο νερού σ' έναν κύλινδρο, στον οποίο δονούνταν διαπασών στην ακριβή συχνότητα ώστε να απελευθερωθεί η ενέργεια. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι διέσπασε τα μόρια του νερού και απελευθέρωσε υδρογόνο, ή μήπως απελευθέρωσε μια πιο πρωτογενή μορφή ενέργειας; Τα αρχεία που θα απαντούσαν τέτοιες ερωτήσεις έχουν χαθεί. Εντούτοις, ένα αιώνα αργότερα, ο Kelly δικαιώνεται. Ένας επιστήμονας ανακάλυψε πρόσφατα ότι, ο Kelly ήταν σωστός στην πρόβλεψη της ακριβούς συχνότητας η οποία θα διασπούσε ένα μόριο νερού. Ο Kelly αντιλαμβάνονταν τα άτομα, σαν περίπλοκα δονητικά φαινόμενα
> 
> ...



Εξαιρετικό το κείμενο που παραθέτεις φίλε Μιχάλη προς μελέτη και εφαρμογή.Προτού φτάσουμε εκεί, το θέμα είναι να εφαρμόσουμε την υπάρχουσα θεωρία (ηλεκτρόλυση με PWM) για να προχωρήσουμε σε άλλο επίπεδο.
_
Και το ένα να κάνεις και το άλλο να μην αφήνεις._

----------


## firewalker

Είχα πετύχει ένα ντοκιμαντέρ και είχε αυτό το θέμα. Το "έψαχνε" μια ομάδα σπουδαστών σε κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο.

Το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα ήταν να πάρουν μία φιάλη με αέριο παρόμοιο με αυτό που θα παράγονταν από την ηλεκτρόλυση (υδρογόνο). Άρχισαν λοιπόν να το τροφοδοτούν στον κινητήρα μέχρι να παρατηρήσουν αύξηση απόδοσης/μείωση κατανάλωσης. Έτσι ήξεραν πόσο αέριο πρέπει να παράγει η συσκευή τους. Ξεκίνησαν λοιπόν να σχεδιάζουν διάφορες γεννήτριες βασιζόμενες στην ηλεκτρόλυση. Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν απογοητευτικά *. Δεν μπόρεσαν να παράξουν αρκετό αέριο με κάποιον τρόπο ώστε να έχουν θετικό αποτέλεσμα. Έλεγαν και κάποια πολύ επιστημονικά. Π.χ. υπολόγιζαν την ενέργεια που απαιτείτε για το σπάσιμο χημικών δεσμών, πόσοι χημικοί δεσμοί πρέπει να σπάσουν μπλα μπλα μπλα. Τα νούμερα δεν έβγαιναν. Η ενέργεια που έπρεπε να καταναλώσουν ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτερη από το κέρδος.

* Είχε φανεί από την αρχή πως δεν θα έβγαιναν τα νούμερα.


Από αυτά που γνωρίζω η παραγωγή Υδρογόνου με ηλεκτρισμό είναι ασύμφορη. Μάλιστα κάποιο "πράσινοι" επιστήμονες λένε πως έναν αυτοκίνητο με κυψέλες υδρογόνου ρυπαίνει περισσότερο από ένα συμβατικό. Διότι η ενέργεια που χρησιμοποιήθηκε για την παρασκευή του αερίου ήταν μεγάλη και προήλθε κυρίως από την καύση υδρογονανθράκων. 

Η μελλοντική λύση που πολύ επιστήμονες/εταιρίες βάζουν τα λεφτά τους είναι μία φωτοχημικoηλεκτρική μέθοδος παρασκευής υδρογόνου με την βοήθεια κάποιον βακτηριδίων.

----------

sakic (27-01-12)

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Επανέρχομαι με πληροφορίες πάνω στην διάταξη κελιών που ετοιμάζομαι να δοκιμάσω.Η διάταξη είναι αυτή: - ΝΝΝ + ΝΝΝ - 9 ηλεκτρόδια σύνολο (όπου Ν = ουδέτερο ηλεκτρόδιο). Ο ηλεκτρολύτης που θα χρησιμοποιήσω είναι 28% ΚΟΗ σε 72% απιονισμένο νερό.Διαστάσεις 100mm x 100mm (με μια πιθανότητα να αλλάξουν). Το PWM μένει να βρούμε για να συντονίσουμε την συσκευή μας.Ηλεκτρόδια ανοξείδωτα τύπου 316 L , πάχος 0.8mm είναι αυτά που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν.

Πληροφορία προς επιβεβαίωση (?)
Αρκετοί κατασκευαστές με γεννήτριες HHO λένε οτι τα αποτελέσματα της ηλεκτρόλυσης απιονισμένου νερού με μαγειρικής σόδας καταστρέφει την δομή του ανοξείδωτου χάλυβα και κατά την ηλεκτρόλυση, τα αέρια που παράγονται είναι τοξικά!

_Καλη συνέχεια σε όλους._

----------


## spyropap

Μαγνητικά ηλεκτρόδια έχουμε δοκιμάσει κι εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι σε βίντεο στο δίκτυο.
Το συμπέρασμα μου από την χρήση μαγνητών είναι πως δεν αξίζει τον κόπο και το έξοδο να βάλει κάποιος μαγνήτες στην ηλεκτρόλυση διότι η διαφορά απόδοσης των ηλεκτροδιων με ή χωρίς μαγνήτες είναι μικρή σχεδόν αμελητέα.
Μπορείτε να καταλάβετε το γιατί. Οι μαγνήτες όσο ισχυροί και εάν είναι δεν μπορούν να παρέχουν συνεχή τάση ούτε μέσα στο νερό ούτε εκτός. Εάν ήταν έτσι τότε δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσαμε επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες αλλά μαγνήτες.

Ο γνωστός τρόπος με τον οποίο μαγνήτες μπορούν να παράγουν ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα είναι με την χρήση των δυναμό, δηλαδή πρέπει να υπάρχει εναλλασσόμενο πεδίο που δημιουργείται με την περιστροφή.
Ακόμα έχουν δοκιμάσει κάποιες περίεργες διατάξεις που όμως δεν είχαν αρκετή ικανότητα παραγωγής (περίπτωση Hans Coler 1920-1940).

Μαγνητικά πεδία, ενεργειακές δονήσεις και διαμορφωμένες πολυμορφικές κυματομορφές είναι στο στόχαστρο των ερευνών.
Όπως έχω γράψει ξανά εδώ, ελπίζω πως η νέα διάταξη ηλεκτροδιων που αναπτύσσω (αργά αλλά σταθερά) θα μπορεί να παράγει μέγιστη παραγωγή αερίων ΗΗΟ με ελάχιστη κατανάλωση.
Σε αυτό θα συμβάλει το ειδικό τριφασικό παλμοτροφοδοτικό που έχω κατασκευάσει.

Σε θεωρίες ενεργειακών δονήσεων πιστεύουν οι θιβετιανοι μοναχοί που ζουν με την χάρη του θεού. Προσεύχονται καθημερινά και απαγγέλουν ομαδικά τους ιερούς τόνους 108 φορές aum.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HajYc...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4e9h...feature=fvwrel

Αυτή την εποχή δεν διευκολύνομαι να γράφω στο δίκτυο. Ραντεβού ξανά άνοιξη-καλοκαίρι Ωμμμμμμ…

----------


## spyropap

Τέρμα με το ΗΗΟ. Πέτυχα διαφορετική αναλογία Υδρογόνου + Οξυγόνου + ??  που κάνει την καύση αερίων αποδοτική και πιο ασφαλή.
Το ενδιαφέρον μου δεν είναι πια στον εμπλουτισμό καυσίμου αυτοκινήτου αφού πιστεύω πως θα επικρατήσει η ηλεκτροκίνηση, αλλά 
στην χρήση των παραγόμενων αερίων για θέρμανση.

Το νέο μου σύστημα θα προσπαθήσω να κατοχυρώσω και να προωθήσω στο εξωτερικό.
Αυτό το θέμα δεν έληξε όμως δεν έχω διάθεση να το αναπτύξω.
Ας το συνεχίσουν αυτοί που θέλουν να προσφέρουν στο φορουμ και στους έλληνες γενικότερα, δίχως όφελος και αναγνώριση..

Ευχαριστώ όσους διάβασαν με ενδιαφέρον τα μηνύματα μου και περισσότερο τα μέλη του κέντρου ηλεκτρόλυσης με τους οποίους 
θα επικοινωνήσω στο μέλλον για να τους ενημερώσω προσωπικά.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT-WXKsIfY0&feature=related

----------


## sakic

μπραβο σπυρο 
κανονισε να βγαλεις ποσοστα και για τα μελη του φορουμ

----------


## -nikos-

QUOTE=spyropap;495745]Τέρμα με το ΗΗΟ. Πέτυχα διαφορετική αναλογία Υδρογόνου + Οξυγόνου + ?? που κάνει την καύση αερίων αποδοτική και πιο ασφαλή.
Το ενδιαφέρον μου δεν είναι πια στον εμπλουτισμό καυσίμου αυτοκινήτου αφού πιστεύω πως θα επικρατήσει η ηλεκτροκίνηση, αλλά 
στην χρήση των παραγόμενων αερίων για θέρμανση.

Το νέο μου σύστημα θα προσπαθήσω να κατοχυρώσω και να προωθήσω στο εξωτερικό.
Αυτό το θέμα δεν έληξε όμως δεν έχω διάθεση να το αναπτύξω.
Ας το συνεχίσουν αυτοί που θέλουν να προσφέρουν στο φορουμ και στους έλληνες γενικότερα, δίχως όφελος και αναγνώριση..

Ευχαριστώ όσους διάβασαν με ενδιαφέρον τα μηνύματα μου και περισσότερο τα μέλη του κέντρου ηλεκτρόλυσης με τους οποίους 
θα επικοινωνήσω στο μέλλον για να τους ενημερώσω προσωπικά.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT-WXKsIfY0&feature=related
[/QUOTE]

Σου ευχωμαι καλη τυχη με την κατοχυροση της κατασκευης σου
-
ο Τομας Εντισον ειπε οτι ''ΑΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΤΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΩΜΟΥΣ ΓΙΓΑΝΤΩΝ''
-
Δεν ενδιαφερθικα ποτε αρκετα με το θεμα του υδρογωνου
αλλα αν ηθελα να ασχωληθω θα εψαχνα για ΓΙΓΑΝΤΕΣ και οχι για 
παιδια που παιζουν με κουβαδες με νερο και ηλεκτροδια.
Και ΓΙΓΑΝΤΕΣ ηταν αυτοι που αρχικα φτιαξαν τα ζεπελιν και τα γεμιζαν με 
υδρογονο [πριν βρεθει τροπος παραγωγης του Ηλιου]
και μετα απο αυτους ηπαρχουν αλλοι ΓΙΓΑΝΤΕΣ σαν τον Ζακ Καντονε που 
θελησαν να βαλουν αυτη την παμθηνη και αυθονη μορφη ενεργειας στη 
ζωη μας με αποτελεσμα να διωχθουν και να φυλακιστουν απο τα λομπι του 
πετρελαιου.
το βιβλιο απο το οποιο πηρα αυτη την σελιδα δεν κατεβενει πια απο το 
επισιμο σαιτ 
παραγωγη υδρογωνου σε μεγαλες ποσωτητες
υδρογονο.jpg
-με την θερμοκρασια ,,,αυτον 
τον τροπο χρεισιμοποιουσαν
για να γεμησουν τα ζεπελιν κατα τον προτο παγκοσμιο πολεμο
Ετσι ο Καντονε εμπνευστικε και 
ευτιαξε την μηχανη του που ξεκινα με βενζινη και συνεχιζει με νερακι
-geetbig1.jpgτο πανεπιστημειο του stanford στην αμερικη
επανελαβε την κατασκευη του Καντονε με σκοπο να κανει 
μετρησεις και πειραματα [μηπως και τους ξεφευγει κατι]
τα αποτελεσματα τα διμοσιευσε στο διαδικτιο σε σαιτ που 
δεν μπορει καποιος να κανει copy-paste ουτε να τα κατεβασει.
τα αποτελεσματα ηταν περισωτερα απο τα αναμενωμενα οπως ταυτοχρωνη παραγωγη 
ηλεκτρικης ενεργειας με την μετατροπη του νερου[ατμου]σε υδρογωνο
και αλλα πολλα.DSC00125.jpgDSC00129.jpgDSC00157.jpgοπως
ειπα και στην αρχη δεν με ενδιαφερει το θεμα αρκετα αλλα αν καποιος ενδιαφερετε αυτος ειναι ενας καλος δρομος για ψαξιμο.

----------


## spyropap

Geet Pantone λέγεται Νίκο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εγώ επιλέγω φτερά κότας !

http://unews.pathfinder.gr/tech/fter...ydrogonoy.html

 :Tongue2: 
http://gr.newschrome.com/?p=303045

----------

spyropap (07-02-12)

----------


## spyropap

> Εγώ επιλέγω φτερά κότας !



Με ή χωρίς ψείρες; Καλά σκέφτηκα πως η ασπρούλα(περιστερούλα) θα μου φανεί χρήσιμη...

----------


## mihalas2

σπυροοοοοοο

σε ψαχνω! για να μετρησουμε το δικο μου dry cell

εκανα μια δοκιμη σημερα με μετρηση ....!   1 Α   12 v     και παραγωγη 1 λιτρο το λεπτο!!!

με 3,45v στην καθε πλακα!!!

μου φενεται καλο εσυ τι λες????

----------


## spyropap

Εσύ δεν έγραφες πως σου αρέσουν οι υπερβολές; Εάν κάνεις 20 σαν αυτό τότε ίσως να έχεις την απόδοση που θέλεις και να μπορείς να ανάβεις φλόγιστρο.
Θα σου στείλω sms να βρεθούμε να σου δώσω και τα δικά μου που δεν τα χρειάζομαι.
Είμαι "αλλού"

----------


## mihalas2

ισως το κανω !
και νομιζω θα ειναι μεγαλη επιτυχια 
εαν με 20Α στα 12v εχω 20 λιτρα το λεπτο!


 το εχει πετυχει καποιος?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> ισως το κανω !
> και νομιζω θα ειναι μεγαλη επιτυχια 
> εαν με 20Α στα 12v εχω 20 λιτρα το λεπτο!
> 
> 
>  το εχει πετυχει καποιος?



Με τι ηλεκτρόδια και με ποια διάταξη έχεις αυτο το αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## mihalas2

inox 316 1,5mm
εν σειρα

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> inox 316 1,5mm
> εν σειρα



Πολύ καλό το αποτέλεσμα σου για αυτήν την διάταξη :Smile:  και φυσικά με 1A κατανάλωση στα 12v. Οι θερμοκρασίες που κυμαίνονται; 

Στην δική μας κατασκευή υγρών κελιών (η πρώτη),με 6 ανοξείδωτα ηλεκτρόδια (άγνωστος ο τύπος τους) σε σειρά και με τροφοδοσία DC 12.3V στα 15A είχαμε πάρα πολλές φυσαλίδες ανα δευτερόλεπτο. Φυσικά χρησιμοποιήσαμε καταλύτη σόδα μαγειρικής, οπου έπειτα μάθαμε οτι είναι ακατάλληλη.

----------


## mihalas2

αρκετα λογικες 
εγω δεν χρησιμοποιω καταλυτες
 το αποτελεσμα ειναι μονο με νερο βρυσης και τιποτε αλλο!

τι λιτρα σου βγαζει και με ποσα  βολτ και τι αμπερ?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> αρκετα λογικες 
> εγω δεν χρησιμοποιω καταλυτες
>  το αποτελεσμα ειναι μονο με νερο βρυσης και τιποτε αλλο!
> 
> τι λιτρα σου βγαζει και με ποσα  βολτ και τι αμπερ?



Στον νέο αντιδραστήρα που ετοιμάζουμε τον τελευταίο καιρό τώρα, θα κάνουμε τις ανάλογες μετρήσεις και θα δείξω τα αποτελέσματα με το καλό εδώ. Απο νερό χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο απιονισμένο.

----------


## mihalas2

το δουλευεις με συχνοτητα με καποιο pwm ,η απ ευθειας απο την μπαταρια?

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> το δουλευεις με συχνοτητα με καποιο pwm ,η απ ευθειας απο την μπαταρια?



Ναι χρησιμοποιούμε PWM με έξοδο συχνότητας στα 144hz. Φτωχό δε αλλά αυτό έχουμε προς το παρόν. Ο Σπύρος όμως απο ότι είδαμε απο κοντά, είναι εξοπλισμένος πολύ καλά θα έλεγα.

----------


## mihalas2

το σκεφτεσαι επαγγελματικα η απλα για ιδιωτικη χρηση?

αυριο θα ειμαι στην περιοχη σου κοντα 
 (θηβων και καβαλας) κοντα στο τει ,σε εναν φιλο για καφε 
αν θελετε και εχετε  χρονο ....

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> το σκεφτεσαι επαγγελματικα η απλα για ιδιωτικη χρηση?
> 
> αυριο θα ειμαι στην περιοχη σου κοντα 
>  (θηβων και καβαλας) κοντα στο τει ,σε εναν φιλο για καφε 
> αν θελετε και εχετε  χρονο ....



Η στάση και η τοποθέτηση μου είναι στην ενεργοποίηση και στην πυροδότηση της ανιδιοτελής κοινωνικής συνεργασίας με επίκεντρο τον Άνθρωπο - τον πλησίον εαυτό μας. Με ανθρώπους που έχουν αφυπνισμένη καθαρή συνείδηση και πρόθεση να εργαστούν για τον εαυτό τους, τον Άνθρωπο. Εκ των πραγμάτων πλέον πρέπει να το συνειδητοποιούμε καθημερινά αυτό και να ενεργούμε ανάλογα κάθε στιγμή. Οποιαδήποτε άλλη στάση και τοποθέτηση δεν έχει καμία αξία μένα.

Για αύριο δεν ξέρω ακόμα πως θα εξελιχθεί η μέρα, θα σου στείλω π.μ να βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή.

Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## spyropap

Μιχάλη δεν υπάρχει άλλος σαν εσένα. Όλοι οι άλλοι καταναλώνουν περισσότερο..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVtnq...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUkfH...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcnHQ...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f37Lf...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2Anp...eature=related


Me gusta HHO, me gustas tu.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZEZJ...eature=related

----------


## mihalas2

το ειδα !

ολοι ειναι στα 100ml -200ml το λεπτο στο 1Α

----------


## mihalas2

θα κατεβεις για καφε?
σου εχω ετοιμασει πληροφοριες  (καλουδια)!!!

----------


## cobrarar

Καλησπερα σας.

Ειμαι καινουριος στο forum αλλα το παρακολουθω συνεχως παρολο που δεν εχω και πολυ ελευθερο χρονο και θα ηθελα και εγω να γινω μελος της τοσο ομορφης παρεας που βλεπω οτι εχετε εδω.
Δεν ειμαι ασχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικα αλλα ειμαι ασχετος με την υλεκτρολυση και την παραγωγη υδρογονου.

Καλησπερα σε ολους λοιπον και καλως σας βρηκα!!!!

----------


## mihalas2

γεια σου βασιλη καλως ηρθες!

----------


## spyropap

Καλώς ήρθες Βασίλη. Η παρέα του hlektronika είναι ανοικτή προς όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους.
Μπορείς να μάθεις πολλά από αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί στο φορουμ.

Όμως είσαι σίγουρος ότι θέλεις να κάνεις κι εσύ αυτά; Θέλεις να έρθεις να ανατιναχτούμε παρέα;

Τα μόνα οφέλη που έχω δει είναι γνώση, ενασχόληση, διαπίστωση. Κατά τα άλλα το ταμείο προς το παρόν είναι μείον.
Και είναι πολλοί που μπερδεύουν τον κόσμο με αυτά που γράφουν-διαφημίζουν.
Εμείς εδώ δεν πουλάμε κάτι, φτιάχνουμε επικίνδυνα παιχνίδια με την ελπίδα να βρούμε το φάρμακο που να είναι μοναδικό 
και να κάνει καλά την τρέλα μας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βασίλη δεν είσαι άσχετος με την ηλεκτρόλυση και αν θέλεις να το διαπιστώσεις πάρε μια 9 βολτη μπαταρία και ρίξε την μέσα σε ένα ποτήρι νερό (χρέωσε σε εμένα την μπαταρία ) Λογαριασμός Alpha Bank 778982/5546ac/tdtdy . Θα δεις ότι είχες τεράστιες κατασκευαστικές δυνατότητες και χαραμίζονταν εν αγνοία σου το "κρυφό" ταλέντο σου.  :Lol:

----------


## spyropap

Κρίμα την μπαταρία. Εάν ο λογαριασμός ήταν πραγματικός θα τον έκανα εγώ καινούργιο.

Μην χαλάς μπαταρίες, κάνε αυτά που έδειξα στα παραπάνω βίντεο με ένα μετασχηματιστή DC που θα έχεις κάπου.
Βάλε δυο κομμάτια μέταλλο (κατά προτίμηση ανοξείδωτα όπως ανοξείδωτο σύρμα κουζίνας) με ενδιάμεση μόνωση ώστε να μην ακουμπούν μεταξύ τους, τσίμπα τα με κροκοδειλάκια στο + - του μ/τ, βάλε τα σε ένα δοχείο με νερό και 1/10 ξύδι να δεις τι θα γίνει.

Με τα αέρια που παράγεις από ξύδι "κάνεις κεφάλι" εάν τα εισπνεύσεις, δεν είναι κακό...

----------


## spyropap

Συναντήθηκα με τον Μιχάλα. Πληροφορήθηκα για την πετυχημένη του κατασκευή και την πρόθεση του να συνεχίσει το θέμα ΗΗΟ και να δείξει αυτά που δεν έδειξα εγώ.

Ο Μιχάλης είναι ο μόνος που έκανε ικανή συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης τα τρία χρόνια που ασχολούμαι και γράφω εδώ, είναι φιλικός και πρόθυμος να δείξει, να βοηθήσει όποιον θέλει να μάθει, να συνεχίσει το ερευνητικό έργο.

Οι άξιοι άνθρωποι έχουν έργο και εάν θέλουν το δείχνουν όχι για να αναγνωριστούν αλλά για να ευεργετήσουν.
Έτσι απο τον Μιχάλη να περιμένετε ανάπτυξη του θέματος τώρα που εγώ αποχωρώ.

----------


## mihalas2

> Συναντήθηκα με τον Μιχάλα. Πληροφορήθηκα για την πετυχημένη του κατασκευή και την πρόθεση του να συνεχίσει το θέμα ΗΗΟ και να δείξει αυτά που δεν έδειξα εγώ.
> 
> Ο Μιχάλης είναι ο μόνος που έκανε ικανή συσκευή ηλεκτρόλυσης τα τρία χρόνια που ασχολούμαι και γράφω εδώ, είναι φιλικός και πρόθυμος να δείξει, να βοηθήσει όποιον θέλει να μάθει, να συνεχίσει το ερευνητικό έργο.
> 
> Οι άξιοι άνθρωποι έχουν έργο και εάν θέλουν το δείχνουν όχι για να αναγνωριστούν αλλά για να ευεργετήσουν.
> Έτσι απο τον Μιχάλη να περιμένετε ανάπτυξη του θέματος τώρα που εγώ αποχωρώ.




σπυρο!!!
 οι δοκιμες ξεκινησαν
αφιερωμενο ......  (μπας και σε ψησω να συνεχισεις)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2ExBXSXBlU

----------


## sotiris_gou

> Λοιπόν για να μη το κουράζουμε μιας και δε μπορεί ο καθένας να αλλάξει τη γνώμη του άλλου. Για τελευταία φορά ξανα λέω οτι το δυναμό παράγει ρεύμα μέσο της κινητικής ενέργειας του ιμάντα, όταν εχουμε 800rpm έχουμε σταθερή παραγωγή ρεύματος προς τη μπαταρία. Όταν ζητηθεί περισσότερο ρεύμα αυξάνοντε οι στροφές για παραγωγή περισσότερου ρεύματος. Δε πέρνουμε όπως λες με σταθερές στροφές διαφορετική παραγωγή απο το δυναμό. Το ΗΗΟ σύστημα εκμεταλέυεται τη περίσσεια ενέργειας του δυναμό. Όταν η μπαταρία είναι γεμάτη το ρεύμα του δυναμό 'πετιέται'. Αυτο εκμεταλευόμαστε. Αρα δε ζητάει το ΗΗΟ περισσότερα rpm, εκμεταλέυεται τη περίσσεια ρεύματος.
> 
> Φιλικά.



Καλησπέρα παιδιά.σχετικα με το θέμα που συζητάτε.
α)η γεννήτρια του αυτοκινήτου λέγεται εναλλακτήρας και οχι δυναμό.
β)όλες οι γεννήτριες εμφανίζουν το φαινόμενο πέδησης.όσο ζητάμε φορτίο τόσο η γεννήτρια τείνει να φρενάρει.ένα παράδειγμα όταν έχουμε υγρασία και ανάψουμε τα φώτα θα ακούσουμε τον ιμάντα να σφυρίζει.αιτία η αύξηση φορτίου που ζητήσαμε ανάβοντας τα φώτα.έτσι ο εναλλακτήρας μας δείχνει και στην πραγματικότητα οτι φρενάρει.αν ο εναλλακτήρας αποσυνδεθεί απο το κύκλωμα η μόνη ισχύ που θα ζητήσει απο τον κινητήρα θα ειναι αυτη που θα γυρίζει το ρότορα παρα πολύ μικρή δηλαδή.Οταν το HHO λειτουργεί θα ζητάει την ισχύ από τον εναλλακτήρα και αυτός με τη σειρά του από τον κινητήρα με συνέπεια περισσότερο καύσιμο.

----------


## spyropap

Ευχαριστούμε Σωτήρη για το μήνυμα σου. Αλήθειες είναι αυτά που γράφεις και τις γνωρίζουμε.
Παλαιότερα δεν ήμουν σίγουρος για την χρήση του εναλλάκτη αλλά με τον καιρό έμαθα.
Σε προτρέπω να διαβάσεις προσεκτικά αυτό το θέμα εάν σε ενδιαφέρει από το μήνυμα #66 και μετά.
Τώρα πια δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για εμπλουτισμό καυσίμου με αέρια για να επιφέρω βελτίωση καύσης και οικονομία καυσίμου σε αμάξι.
Αυτό διότι διαπίστωσα πως με λίγα αέρια δεν μπορώ να πετύχω αυτό τον στόχο.

Και για να εξηγηθώ. Έγραψα πως δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να αναπτύξω αυτό το θέμα και να παρουσιάσω την νέα μου δουλειά.
Οι λόγοι είναι:
1) Μιχάλη απλά αποχωρώ από την Ελλάδα αλλά όχι από την προσπάθεια βέλτιστης παραγωγής ΗΗΟ
2) Η προσπάθεια μου τώρα είναι παραγωγή μείγματος αερίων για καύση-θέρμανση και με αυτό ασχολούμαι
3) Την νέα μου προσπάθεια θα ήθελα να εκμεταλλευτώ εμπορικά και γι αυτό δεν θα την δείξω στο δίκτυο που περιμένουν όλοι να δουν και να αντιγράψουν τις ιδέες των άλλων.
4) Την νέα μου προσπάθεια θα δείξω μόνο σε αυτούς που θέλω να εμπιστευτώ και να συνεργαστώ. Αργότερα όταν επιστρέψω 
ελπίζω να έχω μια συμφωνία συνεργασίας και ίσως τότε δείξω τον μετακαύστη μου που μπορεί να παράγει φλόγα ικανή για θέρμανση.

Και για τον Μιχάλα
Μιχάλη ένσταση. Δεν με ικανοποιεί αυτό που είδα. Περίμενα δοκιμές με διαφορετικό τρόπο από αυτόν που παρουσιάζεις στο βίντεο.
Δεν πρόσεξες καθόλου αυτά που σου έχω πει, ρίχνεις περισσότερα βολτ απ ότι πρέπει και κακοποιείς τις κυψέλες.

1> Όταν ρίχνεις στα ηλεκτρόδια 36-42 V όπως είδα να κάνεις τότε δεν μετατρέπεις όλη την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια σε αέρια, και σε διάρκεια χρόνου όπως μίας ώρας οι κυψέλες θα υπερθερμανθούν. Μάλλον δεν το διαπίστωσες διότι δεν τις λειτούργησες αρκετά.

2>Μου είπες πως δεν σε πειράζει εάν τις κάψεις γιατί φτιάχνεις άλλες.
Πως να κάνεις σύγκριση έτσι. Κανένα ηλεκτρόδιο δεν πρέπει να δέχεται περισσότερο από 1.5V
Εγώ κάνω ικανοποιητική ηλεκτρόλυση με λιγότερο από 1V ανα ζεύγος ηλεκτροδιων.

3>Άλλα γράφεις πιο πάνω και άλλα κάνεις. Που είναι η δοκιμή σου όπως έγραψες με 12V 1A;
Στην μεγάλη κυψέλη σου μπορούσες να δώσεις μέγιστη τάση 24V.

4>Η μικρή κυψέλη dry cell είναι σχεδιασμένη να δέχεται 12V να καταναλώνει 20-35Α και να παράγει 1.5-2 λίτρα ΗΗΟ με προσθήκη ΚΟΗ. Ακόμα και έτσι όμως η λειτουργία της δεν είναι αποδοτική δίχως PWM.


Κι εγώ σου λέω άσε τα τροφοδοτικά και λειτούργησε τις κυψέλες με μπαταρίες για να δεις τι θα βγάλουν.
Τροφοδότησε με 12V μέτρα απόδοση, έπειτα βάλε 24V μέτρα απόδοση. Μπαταρίες θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις στο αμάξι όχι τον εναλλάκτη.

Ξέρω τι πιστεύεις, τα είπαμε αυτά.
Περιμένω να δω συγκεντρωτική παραγωγή αερίων στο δοχείο φλογοπαγίδα και έπειτα έξοδο στο φλόγιστρο. 

Και στο βιντεο που σκας πλαστική φιάλη δεν έχεις λάβει μέτρα προστασίας, δεν φοράς ούτε προστετευτικά γυαλιά, ούτε ωτοασπίδες, πρόσεχε...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σπύρο έχω μια απορία ... με ποιαν έννοια εννοείς την (μετακαύστη που μπορεί να παράγει φλόγα ικανή για θέρμανση) . 
Από τα λίγα γνωστά που ξέρω το ΗΗΟ αυτό είναι 7 φορές δυνατότερο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο αέριο? 

1) Το εννοείς με αυτόν τον τρόπο? όπως στα παρακάτω βίντεο? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&fe...&v=-xFePpluIa8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9W_F...eature=related

2) Ή εννοείς με την έννοια ότι το παραγόμενο ΗΗΟ σου το μετατρέπεις σε "ακίνδυνο" ή αλλιώς να το πούμε "εξασθενισμένο" όπως του πετρογκάζ ? Δηλαδή όχι 7 φορές ισχυρότερο αλλά ισάξιο με του πετρογκάζ σε "εκρηκτικότητα". Γιατί άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο.

Επίσης εξήγησε μου στο 2ο βίντεο που δείχνω παραπάνω . εννοεί ότι για να δούμε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα που δείχνει . Απαιτούνται 40 λίτρα? για κάθε λεπτό? ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## mihalas2

σπυρο στην συγκεκριμενη συνδεση δινω 2,3v στην καθε πλακα
μην σε μπερδευει η τελικη ταση τα αμπερ με ενδιαφερουν περισοτερο να πεσουν κι αλλο.

οσο για την μετρηση του 1 Α δεν ηταν σωστη μιας και το  οργανο δεν μετραγε σωστα  :Cursing:  και βρεθηκα εκτεθημενος 
αλλα υπαρχουν και οι απωλειες στις δοκιμες .παντωσ το λιτρο το εβγαλα με 4 Α ΜΕ ΤΑΣΗ 2.6V στην καθε πλακα

----------


## spyropap

Αυτό το βίντεο που δείχνεις Μιχάλη Κυρ. είναι πολύ καλή και δυνατή προσπάθεια, μου αρέσει και γι αυτό το ξαναδείχνω.




Αυτός ο άνθρωπος έχει πολύ μεγάλη κυψέλη dry cell που όμως όταν την λειτουργεί με 12V όπως λέει δεν έχει απόδοση 40 λίτρων αερίων το λεπτό αλλά λιγότερη σε αυτό το βιντεο. Έχει και αυτό
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejgo7..._order&list=UL

Γράφει πως μπορεί να βγάλει 40 λίτρα ΗΗΟ με 24V και ίσως περισσότερα Αμπερ.
Είναι ικανοποιητικό το αποτέλεσμα του και προς το παρόν καλύτερο από του Μιχάλα, 
αλλά ποιός το μέτρησε;

Για το δικό μου σύστημα που δεν είναι κυψέλη dry cell αλλα κυψέλη διαφορετική από άλλες, που λειτουργεί μέσα σε δοχείο και παράγει άλλα αέρια εκτός από ΗΗΟ, δεν θα δώσω εξηγήσεις.

Ναι είναι ικανά για θέρμανση. Η φλόγα μεγέθους 5-6 εκ. είναι ικανή να πυρώσει επιφάνεια από μέταλλο.
Το θέμα είναι εάν είναι συμφέρον ή όχι. Έτσι παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η κατανάλωση.
Όλοι μπορούν να παράγουν μεγάλες ποσότητες αερίων με μεγάλη κατανάλωση που το κάνει ασύμφορο.

----------


## mihalas2

σπυρο
βασικα μην συνχιζεσαι,
και προσπαθησε να καταλαβεις οτι οποιος διαφωνει ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι και ο εχθρος!!!


μαλον δεν παρακολουθησες καλα τα βιντεο που μου δειχνεις :Tongue2: 

το πρωτο ειναι πολυ μεαλυτερων διαστασεων του δικου μου (περιπου για καμια 50ρια  πλακες το κοβω)και δεν μιλαει για αμπερ που θα ειναι παααααααααρα πολλα!
και το δευτερο δεν το κοβω για λιγοτερα (οσπινθηρας ειναι πανω απο 80Α στα 24V με το ματι. γιατι με το οργανο .....)
και σαφεστατα θα εχουν μεγαλη παραγωγη.
σου εδειξα απλως την προσπαθεια μου
γιατι με συγκρινεις με τους αλλους,εφ οσον ακομη κανω μετρησεις 
για να δω ο ιδιος τα αποτελεσματα ,και οχι γιατι το ειπαν καποιοι.


παμε τωρα στα δικα μας!
εφτιαξα 1,5 λιτρο νερο με ελαχιστο ΚΟΗ,
 και για να εχω αντικειμενικη μετρηση και στα δυο cell 
εριξα απο το ιδιο μπουκαλι (μισο στο ενα μισο στο αλλο).

στην δοκιμη του μικρου στα 12V ηταν αμελητεα (προφανως απο ελαχιστη ποσοτητα ΚΟΗ)
στο μεγαλο ηταν λιγο  καλυτερα ,θεωρω.... λογω διαφορας επιφανειας. (ουσιαστικα λιγο και αυτο... λογω ελαχιστης ποσοτητας ΚΟΗ)
αφου δοκιμασα και στα δυο cell ολες τις τασεις,
 κατεληξα να δειξω τις μετρησεις με το μεγαλυτερο βολταζ.
οι πλακες δεν μπορουν να ταλαιπωρηθουν απο τα πολλα βολτ
 γιατι παιρνουν οπως σου ειπα 2,3 βολτ εκαστη  (αν κανεις την πραξη) μιλαω για το μεγαλο.

δεν εχω καταλαβει για ποιο λογο το μικρο τραβηξε 22Α και εβγαλε 1.2 λιτρα 
ενω το μεγαλο 17Α και εβγαλε 4,2 λιτρα στα ιδια βολτ....ενω το υγρο ηταν της ιδιας περιεκτικοτητας σε ΚΟΗ ισως παιζει κατι με την αποσταση των πλακων.
(((η διαφορα τασης που ειδες και στα δυο οφειλεται σε πτωση τασεως επειδη περναγαν τα 10Α))) που μπορει και  δινει ο μετ/της χωρις πτωση.


το μικρο εχει εναν και μονο τροπο συνδεσης.
το μεγαλο εχει παρα πολλους τροπους συνδεσης  :Wink: (γι αυτο και τα χυμα καλωδια που αναρωτιεσαι).


φιλικα μιχαλης

----------


## spyropap

> το μικρο εχει εναν και μονο τροπο συνδεσης.
> το μεγαλο εχει παρα πολλους τροπους συνδεσης (τα χυμα καλωδια που αναρωτιεσαι).



Αυτό διορθώνεται.
1> Κόψε με κοπίδι τα λάστιχα για να βγάλεις την κυψέλη.
Μην τα τραβάς δεν θα βγουν με τράβηγμα.Τα λάστιχα θα είναι άχρηστα, θα βάλεις άλλα.

2> Ξεβίδωσε τις δύο βίδες των πόλων μαζί με τα ενδιάμεσα παξιμάδια.

3> Σύνδεσε με καλώδια τις πλάκες όπως εσύ θέλεις

Δεν έχει νόημα να ρίχνεις περισσότερα απο 24V

----------


## mihalas2

το ερωτημα παραμενει ακομη χωρις απαντηση!



δεν εχω καταλαβει για ποιο λογο το μικρο τραβηξε 22Α και εβγαλε 1.2 λιτρα 
ενω το μεγαλο 17Α και εβγαλε 4,2 λιτρα στα ιδια βολτ....ενω το υγρο ηταν της ιδιας περιεκτικοτητας σε ΚΟΗ ισως παιζει κατι με την αποσταση των πλακων.
(((η διαφορα τασης που ειδες και στα δυο οφειλεται σε πτωση τασεως επειδη περναγαν τα 10Α))) που μπορει και  δινει ο μετ/της χωρις πτωση.

για κανε καμια υποθεση με την λογικη σου, και αυτα που ξερεις, σαν πιο παλιος στο αθλημα.



στην ερευνα που κανω
 ψαχνω να βρω εναν τροπο συνδεσης 
που να μου δινει περισσοτερα λιτρα με λιγοτερα αμπερ 
στα ιδια βολτ σε σχεση με ενα drycell του εμποριου

νομιζω οτι αυτο το πετυχα κατα καποιο τροπο,αλλα δεν θα σταματησω ακομη το ψαξιμο.......

τωρα σχεδιαζω ενα καινουριο το οποιο θα βγαζει ξεχωριστα το  οξυγονο απο το υδρογονο.

----------


## mlidakis

Για δείτε το www.wfs.gr . Οι τύποι είναι πολύ προχωρημένοι και ΈΛΛΗΝΕΣ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μάνο αν και εκτός θέματος ..... δες και αυτό ..... και ελπίζω να μην γκρεμίσω άθελα μου τα παρόντα θέματα περί ΗΗΟ. όσον αφορά στα αυτοκίνητα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVIwropRMME&feature=fvsr

Μιχάλα δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο καθόλου για αυτό που γράφεις . Ούτε ως προς την ένταση του ρεύματος ούτε και ως προς την ποσότητα.
(δεν εχω καταλαβει για ποιο λογο το μικρο τραβηξε 22Α και εβγαλε 1.2 λιτρα 
ενω το μεγαλο 17Α και εβγαλε 4,2 λιτρα στα ιδια βολτ....ενω το υγρο ηταν της ιδιας περιεκτικοτητας σε ΚΟΗ ισως παιζει κατι με την αποσταση των πλακων.)

1) Όσον αφορά την (ένταση)  ας  πούμε ότι έχουμε εκ "περιτροπής" 2 διαφορετικούς αγωγούς καλώδια διαφορετικής διαμέτρου (έναν χοντρό και έναν λεπτό αγωγό) και δώσουμε το ίδιο ρεύμα και στα 2 . Λογικό δεν είναι στο λεπτότερο σύρμα να πάρουμε μεγαλύτερη ένταση? και στο χοντρό μικρότερη?

2) Ως προς την (ποσότητα) λογικό δεν είναι και λόγω επιφάνειας του μεγαλύτερου να πάρεις και περισσότερα λίτρα? (ασχέτος που στο μεγάλο είχες και λίγο λιγότερα αμπέρ) 

Πρέπει να κάνεις διάφορα πειράματα  ώστε να βρεις το τέλειο "ζύγισμα" ως προς αυτά τα όρια είτε στην ένταση είτε στην ποσότητα.

π.χ αν στο μεγάλο που λες 17Α /4,2 λίτρα .... το κάνεις ακόμα πιο μεγάλο και π.χ. δεις αυτήν την φορά 15Α/ 6 λιτρα . (Τότε αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι το δεύτερο είναι καλύτερο από το πρώτο .
..... και αν συνεχίσεις να το κάνεις ακόμα πιο μεγάλο και δεις π.χ. 12Α/6 λίτρα και πάλι (με την λογική ότι κάπου θα υπάρχει όριο) τότε λογικά το συμφερότερο θα είναι το τελευταίο  ..... γιατί λογικά αν το κάνεις ακόμα πιο μεγάλο ... τότε λογικά θα έχεις 10Α / 5 λίτρα . και από εκεί θα κρίνεις το ιδανικό  "ζύγισμα" τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω δεν κόβω και το κεφάλι μου.

----------


## mihalas2

> Για δείτε το www.wfs.gr . Οι τύποι είναι πολύ προχωρημένοι και ΈΛΛΗΝΕΣ.



θα ηθελα την γνωμη σου σε κατι επανω στο θεμα,
η καποια  κατασκευαστικη σου προσπαθεια αλλα....

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΣΑΝ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΦΣΗ :Cursing: 

παρακαλω οπως το κοιταξη οι διαχειρηση.

----------


## mihalas2

1) Όσον αφορά την (ένταση)  ας  πούμε ότι έχουμε εκ "περιτροπής" 2 διαφορετικούς αγωγούς καλώδια διαφορετικής διαμέτρου (έναν χοντρό και έναν λεπτό αγωγό) και δώσουμε το ίδιο ρεύμα και στα 2 . Λογικό δεν είναι στο λεπτότερο σύρμα να πάρουμε μεγαλύτερη ένταση? και στο χοντρό μικρότερη?

 :Confused1:  δεν το καταλαβαινω ,η ενταση, ειναι ενταση.


 
2) Ως προς την (ποσότητα) λογικό δεν είναι και λόγω επιφάνειας του μεγαλύτερου να πάρεις και περισσότερα λίτρα? (ασχέτος που στο μεγάλο είχες και λίγο λιγότερα αμπέρ) 

νομιζω πως οχι .λογικα επρεπε  να ανεβουν τα αμπερ.

Πρέπει να κάνεις διάφορα πειράματα  ώστε να βρεις το τέλειο "ζύγισμα" ως προς αυτά τα όρια είτε στην ένταση είτε στην ποσότητα.

πολυ σωστα 

π.χ αν στο μεγάλο που λες 17Α /4,2 λίτρα .... το κάνεις ακόμα πιο μεγάλο και π.χ. δεις αυτήν την φορά 15Α/ 6 λιτρα . 


θα ημουν ευτυχης .
αλλα νομιζω φιλε μιχαλη οτι ειναι αδυνατο να παρω τετοιες μετρησεις

----------


## Κυριακίδης

:Confused1: δεν το καταλαβαινω ,η ενταση, ειναι ενταση. 
Όταν λέω εκ "περιτροπής " 2 διαφορετικούς αγωγούς διαφορετικής διαμέτρου δεν εννοώ την διάμετρο των καλωδίων που βάζεις προς τις πλάκες , ούτε και στις ίδιες πλάκες σε σχετικά μεγέθη .... εννοώ εκ περιτροπής ως προς το νερό (ως μέσο αγωγιμότητας και παρομοίωσης με του χάλκινου αγωγού) που υπάρχει μέσα στο όλο σύστημα είτε είναι μεγάλο είτε μικρό. 

Δηλαδή πιστεύω ότι όπως λέμε και στους χάλκινους αγωγούς έχουν την τάδε αγωγιμότητα και εσωτερική αντίσταση και του αλουμινίου άλλη αγωγιμότητα και εσωτερική αντίσταση και σε εξάρτηση φυσικά με την σχετική τους διάμετρο ως προς στην ένταση που τα διαρρέει στις όποιες πρακτικές εφαρμογές με τα ρεύματα. 

έτσι και εκ περιτροπής μπορούμε να πάρουμε και το νερό στο σύστημα μας ως παράδειγμα στο αν είναι μεγάλης ή μικρής ποσότητας . και άρα και σχετικής εκ περιτροπής διαμέτρου και εσωτερ. αντίστασης και αγωγιμότητας παρομοίως με του χαλκού ή αλουμινίου. το παράδειγμα με την σόδα ? που ρίχνετε μέσα στο νερό νομίζω εξηγεί και την διαφορετική απόδοση ως βάση με τα παραπάνω και ως "αγωγιμότητα" ως προς το νερό. Και τέλος στον επηρεασμό της έντασης ρεύματος που τα διαρρέει ως προς το νερό σκεπτόμενοι πάντα.

Αν δεχτούμε τα παραπάνω ... τότε στο μικρό δοχείο με το λιγότερο νερό και εκ περιτροπής και πάλι της μικρότερης διαμέτρου (του νερού) (σε σχεδόν παρομοίωση με του χάλκινου αγωγού) τότε θα έχουμε και περισσότερη ένταση δια μέσου του νερού.

Επομένως συνεχίζοντας ..... το (μικρό ) αν και σου έβγαλε περισσότερα αμπέρ από το (μεγάλο) . είναι για μένα φυσιολογικό . και ότι το (μικρό) που απέδωσε σε ποσότητα λιγότερα (λίτρα) δεν έχει να κάνει με τα αμπέρ (που λογικά θα περιμέναμε και περισσότερη παραγωγή) ... αλλά έχει να κάνει με το μικρό μέγεθος στις πλάκες .... π.χ φαντάσου ότι έχεις μια πλάκα η οποία να είναι (1 τετραγωνικό εκατοστό μόνο) και του δώσεις 100.000 αμπέρ ... θα πάρεις ... θα σου έλεγα τι .... αλλά άσε. :Lol: 

Στο μεγάλο είχες πτώση στα αμπέρ (σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω περί περισσότερης εσωτερικής αντίστασης στο νερό) ... και περισσότερη πάλι παραγωγή που δεν έχει να κάνει πάλι με τα αμπέρ . αλλά με την σχετικά καλή "αναλογία" των αμπέρ συγκριτικά με την επιφάνεια των πλακών στο προαναφερόμενο καλό "ζύγισμα" της σχέσης αμπέρ/επιφάνειας . Είπαμε δεν κόβω και το κεφάλι μου στα όσα λέω . αλλά έτσι περίπου τα φαντάζομαι ότι είναι.

----------


## mihalas2

π.χ φαντάσου ότι έχεις μια πλάκα η οποία να είναι (1 τετραγωνικό εκατοστό μόνο) και του δώσεις 100.000 αμπέρ ... θα πάρεις ... θα σου έλεγα τι .... αλλά άσε.  :Lol: 
                                                                                                                              εγω  θα κανω τη δοκιμη, να δω τι θα παρω, γιατι εσυ δεν μας λες!!! :Confused1:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

περα απο την πλακα....

1 τετραγωνικο εκατοστο πλακα δεν μπορει να τραβηξει τοσα Α 
γιατι το  ντοπαρισμα του νερου με ΚΟΗ θα ηταν σε τετοια ποσοτητα 
που θα χαμε φτιαξει .....τσιμεντο!!! :Lol: 

θεωρω 
οτι οσο πιο αγωγιμο "κανεις" το νερο 
τοσο ανεβαινουν τα Α 
σε σχεση παντα με τα βολτ και το μεγεθος των πλακων 
τοσο ανεβαινει και η παραγωγη αεριων

----------


## mihalas2

το σαββατο το πρωι συναντηθηκαμε με
σταυρος
λεπουρας 
σπυροπαπ
μιχαλας

στο μαγαζι για να δοκιμασουμε δυο νεες 
συνδεσεις στην γενητρια που εφτιαξα προχειρα.
που πηγαν πολυ καλα.
επ ισης δοκιμασαμε την εκρηκτικοτητα  του παραγομενου αεριου 
φουσκωνοντας ενα μπαλονι που ειχε φερει ο σπυρος για αυτη την δουλεια........ :Wink: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXI8q...F_g4A5BXxi6yY_


μετα απο αυτα 
εχω σχεδιασει μια καινουρια γενητρια που να διαχωριζει το ενα αεριο απο το αλλο

θα σας πω νεα μεσα στην εβδομαδα για αυτην!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άντε ανυπομονούμε ...  να μάθουμε νεότερα ... έχω βρει ήδη σαμπρέλα (πίσω ρόδας τρακτέρ) για να το φουλάρω .... και να δω αν θα μείνω χωρίς στέγη.  :Tongue2:

----------


## SV1JRT

> το σαββατο το πρωι συναντηθηκαμε με
> σταυρος
> λεπουρας 
> σπυροπαπ
> μιχαλας
> 
> στο μαγαζι για να δοκιμασουμε δυο νεες 
> συνδεσεις στην γενητρια που εφτιαξα προχειρα.
> που πηγαν πολυ καλα.
> ...



Ρε δέν πάτε καλά.... Θα σκοτωθείτε με τις μ@λ@κιες στο τέλος....
Οσο για την παραγωγή ΗΗΟ είναι ανάλογη της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που βάζετε στην συσκευή και υπάρχει και τύπος για να την υπολογίσετε.
Το μέταλο του ηλεκτροδίου δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία. Αρκεί να άγει σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό τον ηλεκτρισμό....
Στο κάτω - κάτω, το ηλεκτρικό φορτίο διασπά το μόριο του νερου. ΟΧΙ το μεταλο του ηλεκτροδίου.


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_h...litre_of_water

http://aardvark.co.nz/hho_fraud.shtml

http://forum.onlineconversion.com/ar...hp?t-7218.html

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έλα ρε Σωτήρη .... ο πιο γλυκός θάνατος είναι από ΗΗΟ .... μιλάμε σκέτη μαστούρα ! και τα μυαλά στο μίξερ !
Οσο για την παραγωγή ΗΗΟ είναι ανάλογη της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας ... αυτό αν το λες (και) σε μένα δεν ισχύει και εξηγώ.

Αν πρόκειται για τα πειράματα σε αμάξι ...εδώ έχεις κάποιο δίκιο γιατί ότι πάρεις από την μπαταρία του το ίδιο θα σου δώσει.
Εγώ π.χ. έχω άφθονο και περίσσιο ρεύμα από φωτοβολταικά πάνελ και ανεμογεννήτρια . και οι μπαταρίες μου έχουν ήδη φορτίσει από νωρίς το πρωί . Το υπόλοιπο ρεύμα της υπόλοιπης μέρας τι το κάνουμε? το σκέφτηκες ? και τζάααααμπαααα  !

Σωτήρη πες σε ποια διεύθυνση μένεις να σου στείλω 5-10 σαμπρέλες από τρακτέρ  "φουλαρισμένες" με μπόλικο ΗΗΟ για να βγάλεις τον χειμώνα τον τωρινό και τον μεθεπόμενο . Μπήκες?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Έλα ρε Σωτήρη .... ο πιο γλυκός θάνατος είναι από ΗΗΟ .... μιλάμε σκέτη μαστούρα ! και τα μυαλά στο μίξερ !
> Οσο για την παραγωγή ΗΗΟ είναι ανάλογη της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας ... αυτό αν το λες (και) σε μένα δεν ισχύει και εξηγώ.
> 
> Αν πρόκειται για τα πειράματα σε αμάξι ...εδώ έχεις κάποιο δίκιο γιατί ότι πάρεις από την μπαταρία του το ίδιο θα σου δώσει.
> Εγώ π.χ. έχω άφθονο και περίσσιο ρεύμα από φωτοβολταικά πάνελ και ανεμογεννήτρια . και οι μπαταρίες μου έχουν ήδη φορτίσει από νωρίς το πρωί . Το υπόλοιπο ρεύμα της υπόλοιπης μέρας τι το κάνουμε? το σκέφτηκες ? και τζάααααμπαααα  !
> 
> Σωτήρη πες σε ποια διεύθυνση μένεις να σου στείλω 5-10 σαμπρέλες από τρακτέρ  "φουλαρισμένες" με μπόλικο ΗΗΟ για να βγάλεις τον χειμώνα τον τωρινό και τον μεθεπόμενο . Μπήκες?




 Καλημέρα Μιχάλη.
 Να 'σαι καλά βρε φίλε μου. Σε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά.
 Μου έφτιαξες την μέρα.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
 Οταν είπα οτι η παραγωγή ΗΗΟ είναι ανάλογη της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, το είπα με βάση την φυσική.
 Δεν ενοούσα οτι αν είναι τζάμπα το ρευμα, τότε η γεννήτρια ΗΗΟ δεν καιει ρεύμα...
 Πάντως και πάλι ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ παιδιά. Το υδρογόνο ΔΕΝ αστιέυετε....

----------


## spyropap

Spyropap και θέμα ΗΗΟ υποστηρίζουν έμπρακτα με θετική ενέργεια το ΣΥ.ΡΙΖ.Α
Θεωρώ πως το 13.86% των μελών της ιστοσελίδας συμφωνεί μαζί μου πως Νέοι άνθρωποι πρέπει να πάρουν την ηγεσία στα χέρια τους.
Εκείνο το 10.23% που επιμένει να ψηφίζει σκουριασμένες θέσεις θα έπρεπε να είναι μαζί μας αλλά…

Να λοιπόν τι σκέφτηκα.
Δηλώνω επώνυμα με δέσμευση κ αξιοπρέπεια πως όταν ο Α.Τσίπρας γίνει πρωθυπουργός εγώ θα του παραδώσω δύο πολύ σημαντικές εφευρέσεις μου που μπορούν να επιφέρουν οικονομική ανάπτυξη με εύκολο τρόπο.

Α>
Η γεννήτρια Υδρογόνου που έχω αναπτύξει, με την τεχνολογία inverter και με μεθόδους που εφάρμοσα και διαπίστωσα, είναι η πιο αποδοτική ηλεκτρική μηχανή/σύστημα μετασχηματισμού ενέργειας.
Αυτό που κάνει είναι να μετασχηματίζει την ηλιακή ακτινοβολία που την συλλέγουν τα φωτοβολταϊκά και να την μετατρέπει σε χημική ενέργεια, δηλαδή διάσπαση του νερού στα συστατικά του ΗΗΟ.
Αυτό τον μετασχηματισμό ενέργειας έχω πετύχει να κάνω με μεγάλο βαθμό απόδοσης.
Η απόδοση αυτού του ενεργειακού μετατροπέα είναι χαμηλότερη από την απόδοση σύγχρονων κλιματιστικών κ εναλλακτων θερμότητας, όμως…
Η απόδοση αυτού του εν. μετατροπέα είναι ανώτερη από την τεχνολογία αποθήκευσης ενέργειας σε μπαταρίες μολύβδου.
Η επικινδυνότητα χρήσης προς καύση του μείγματος ΗΗΟ περιορίζεται όταν βάζω καταλυτικό παράγοντα.

Β>
Έχω ακόμα μια ηλεκτρονική εφαρμογή που μπορεί να επιφέρει ανάπτυξη των φυτών σε καλλιέργειες.
Και αυτή η εφαρμογή βασίζεται στη χρήση φωτοβολταϊκών κυψελών για παροχή ενέργειας.
Η ηλεκτρική ενέργεια μετασχηματίζεται με χημικό τρόπο σε άλλη μορφή ενέργειας με άλλα χαρακτηριστικά.
Δηλαδή μπορεί να επιφέρει ασυνήθη ανάπτυξη των φυτών. Το πείραμα έκανα σε μικρές γλάστρες με βασιλικό όπου έκανα την διαπίστωση πως το φυτό με ηλεκτρική υποβοήθηση αναπτύχθηκε περισσότερο από άλλα.
Θα μπορούσε και αυτή η εφαρμογή να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον μετασχηματισμό ενέργειας.

Γ>
Ακόμα προσφέρω τεχνογνωσία στην παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με μικρής κλίμακας ανεμογεννήτριες που μπορούν να έχουν όλα τα σπίτια σε χαμηλή τιμή με παραγωγή σε ελληνικές βιοτεχνίες.
Οπωσδήποτε πρέπει η χώρα να έχει ανάπτυξη με άμεση στήριξη της βιομηχανίας και της αγροτικής παραγωγής.
Θα μπορούσε να επενδυθεί το μερίδιο που αναλογεί στους καταναλωτές της ΔΕΗ σε Ανανεώσιμες Πηγές Ενέργειας που θα κατασκευάζονται στην Ελλάδα ή θα εισάγονται δίχως τους απαράδεκτους δασμούς που επιβάλει η ευρωπαική ένωση σε τρίτες χώρες.
Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι μέτρο-δέσμευση που έχει υποστεί ο ελληνικός λαός- δηλαδή να αγοράζει ακριβά τα ανατολικής προέλευσης προϊόντα για να έχουν μεγαλύτερο κέρδος και ζήτηση πχ γερμανικά προϊόντα.
Έτσι με αυτόν τον τρόπο οι Έλληνες παραμένουν δέσμιοι ενεργειακά και οικονομικά, σκλάβοι της ΔΕΗ και των μετόχων της..

Δ>
Δεν θα ήθελα να προσφέρω έργο, τεχνογνωσία ή άλλες πληροφορίες σε κανένα στέλεχος άλλης κυβέρνησης. 
Τα παραπάνω Α,Β,Γ θα προσφέρω μόνο σε στελέχη της κυβέρνησης ΣΥ.ΡΙΖ.Α με προϋποθέσεις για την εφαρμογή τους κ την ανάπτυξη της χώρας.
Τα παραπάνω δεν πωλώ, δεν προμηθεύω κ δεν αποκαλύπτω σε άλλους ανθρώπους. Είναι προσωπική προσφορά μόνο προς τους ομοϊδεάτες.
Σε περίπτωση που δεν θα μπορέσει να κυβερνήσει το κόμμα-αρχηγός που επέλεξα να υποστηρίξω όλα τα παραπάνω δεν θα δει ποτέ κανένας άλλος εκτός των μελών του κέντρου ηλεκτρόλυσης J

Επιλέγω/στηρίζω ΣΥ.ΡΙΖ.Α

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μακάρι να είναι όπως τα λες Σπύρο .... αλλά με αυτά που βλέπω από Συριζα .... είσαι τόοοοσσσοοο σίγουρος ότι αυτά που θα τους προσφέρεις είναι σε καλά χέρια? για δες παρακάτω? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=4NFGGq74H2M

Πάρτε το χαμπάρι ακόμα και το πιο τελευταίο κόμμα που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα , είναι για το ανάθεμα , οι Έλληνες που θα πάνε να ψηφίσουν στην ουσία ότι και να ψηφίσουν ... ψηφίζουν σαν να είναι η κάλπη μέσα σε μια φυλακή , και η ανταπόκριση από την ετυμηγορία τους και η ικανοποίηση τους θα είναι π.χ. προς βελτίωση της ποιότητας ζωής τους .... μέσα στην φυλακή ! π.χ. λίγο καλύτερο συσσίτιο ίσα για να μην τα τινάξεις κτλ κτλ . Καλό δρόμο για την οφθαλμαπάτη της κάλπης !

----------


## spyropap

> Καλό δρόμο για την οφθαλμαπάτη της κάλπης !



Είναι αλήθεια πως οι πολίτες θα πάνε να ψηφίσουν ως τυφλοί και δέσμιοι. Και τι με αυτό;
Εσύ δεν θα πας στην κάλπη να ψηφίσεις αυτό που νομίζεις, αυτό που βλέπεις με την τύφλα σου;
Ακόμα και εάν έβαζε υποψηφιότητα στην ελλάδα ο χριστός, τελευταίος θα έβγαινε, οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν τον καλύτερο ψεύτη.
Κανέναν δεν εμπιστεύομαι και ακόμα και οι καλύτεροι κάνουν λάθη. Ανθρώπινα τα λάθη.

Το θέμα των εκλογών είναι ποιόν άνθρωπο θέλουμε για αρχηγό μας. Μήπως θέλουμε κλέφτες και προδότες;
Μήπως θέλουμε δήθεν επαναστάτες, αρνητικούς σε συνεργασίες για το κοινό όφελος;
Μήπως θέλουμε ανθρώπους υποτακτικούς των "μεγάλων δυνάμεων";

Θέλουμε-δεν θέλουμε οι νέοι θα την φάνε απο πίσω με τις απεχθείς, αντικοινωνικές-αντιδημοκρατικές δεσμεύσεις 
σε δανειστές που αποκτούν κυριαρχικά δικαιώματα στην χώρα.

Οι παλαιώτεροι κάνουν τις πάπιες αφού είναι αυτοί που τα βούτηξαν, που τα έφαγαν, που ξεπούλησαν την γη κ το μέλλον των παιδιών τους επέλεξαν να είναι εργάτες των ευρωπαίων με αφέντες "μνημονιακούς"

----------


## spyropap

Δείχνω μερικές φωτο από το σύστημα ηλεκτρόλυσης – γεννήτρια αερίων ΗΗΟ του μέλους mihala2.
Αυτό το dry cell έφτιαξε με τα χέρια του και εγκατέστησε στο αυτοκίνητο του ο Μιχάλης.
Σας το δείχνω να το θαυμάσετε καθώς είναι η καλύτερη ελληνικής κατασκευής γεννήτρια αερίων που έχω δει να κάνει κάποιος, και η εγκατάσταση στο αυτοκίνητο είναι εξίσου καλή.
Τον Μιχάλη παραδέχομαι ως ικανό κατασκευαστή και πολυμήχανο άνθρωπο. Είναι ο μόνος που έδειξε έντονο ενδιαφέρον για το θέμα ΗΗΟ και που έκανε χειροποίητη κατασκευή που είναι ανώτερη από τις δικές μου.

Το dry cell του Μιχάλη είχα μετρήσει με απόδοση περισσότερο από 4 λίτρα ΗΗΟ το λεπτό αλλά με μεγάλη κατανάλωση.
Βέβαια και το μέγεθος του είναι μεγάλο. Έχει και αρκετές καινοτομίες που δεν έχω δει σε άλλες κυψέλες του εμπορίου.
Είναι θαυμαστή κατασκευή και πρέπει να παραδεχτώ πως με αυτό ο Μιχάλης με ξεπέρασε σε ποσότητα παραγόμενων αερίων.

Για το αποτέλεσμα της χρήσης αυτής της κυψέλης δεν θα σας αποκαλύψω στοιχεία, ίσως θέλει ο Μιχάλης να κάνει παρουσίαση στην κατασκευή του.
Η κατασκευή κ εγκατάσταση ολοκληρώθηκε περίπου την περίοδο του πάσχα και η ρύθμιση του συστήματος είναι ακόμα σε εξέλιξη.

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την σπουδαία γεννήτρια του Μιχάλη. Έχει κάνει τόσο καλή δουλειά που τον θαυμάζω.
Ο Μιχάλης είναι τεχνίτης ειδικός σε μεταλλικές μηχανικές κατασκευές κ αυτοματισμούς και τα άλλα έργα του είναι σπουδαία κ θαυμαστά.

Η κυψέλη του Μιχάλη τώρα παίρνει τροφοδοσία από τον εναλλάκτη-μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου του έχει όμως ανώτερη απόδοση στα 24V.
Προσπαθώ να πίσω τον Μιχάλη να την τροφοδοτήσει με δεύτερη μπαταρία σε σειρά με την πρώτη, μέθοδο που προτείνω.
Ίσως αργότερα την δοκιμάσουμε και με αυτόν τον τρόπο.

http://i45.tinypic.com/6sxdg2.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/i2qae0.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/10idst2.jpg

----------


## genesis

Άσχετα με το τι επιλέγω να ψηφίσω, συνυπογράφω την φράση του Σπύρου




> ...Νέοι άνθρωποι πρέπει να πάρουν την ηγεσία στα χέρια τους...



Και προσθέτω ότι πολλά από τα προβλήματά μας θα λυθούν σχεδόν αυτόματα αν σκεφτόμαστε, ενεργούμε και αποφασίζουμε βάζοντας μπροστά το "ΕΜΕΙΣ" αντί για το "ΕΓΩ".

----------


## mihalas2

ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια φιλε σπυρο!!!!

θα συνεχισω την προσπαθεια μου για να σας δωσω πραγματικες μετρησεις

εφοσον τελειωσω και τα ηλεκτρονικα μερη του συνολου (που ειναι αρκετα).

θα μου παρει καποιο χρονο ακομη διοτι εχει πεσει λιγο παραπανω δουλεια και δεν εχω πολλες ελευθερες ωρες....

και παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## spyropap

Όπως μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε σε αυτό το θέμα δεν υπάρχει παρουσίαση κυκλώματος σχετικό με ηλεκτρόλυση.
Μέχρι τώρα διατηρώ επιφυλακτική στάση απέναντι στο θέμα ΗΗΟ. Δεν θέλω να πάθουν άλλοι κακό από τα εκρηκτικά αέρια.
Και είναι που έχω χάσει τον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό μου, τώρα που έχω βγάλει άκρη και έχω ικανοποιητικό αποτέλεσμα.

Παλαιότερα είχα βάλει αρκετά συνημμένα αρχεία πως όμως τα διέγραψα κι έτσι δεν μπορείτε να δείτε τις παλαιότερες κατασκευές μου.
Είχα τσαντιστεί από το ότι διαγράφηκε το σπουδαίο θέμα που είχα ανεβάσει τον Δεκ 2011 με τίτλο «επαγωγικός κινητήρας τύπου bedini».
Γι αυτόν κ για άλλους λόγους αποφάσισα πως δεν θέλω να δείχνω τα έργα μου σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα.
Όμως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σταματήσω να ενημερώνω τους αναγνώστες κ να υπερασπίζω την παραγωγή κ χρήση ΗΗΟ αερίων.

Διάβασα στο δίκτυο τα παρακάτω σχετικά με το θέμα ΗΗΟ
<Απαντώντας στο ερώτημα σας, ας δούμε με απλό τρόπο ποια είναι η ποσότητα υδρογόνου που παράγεται από 1 λίτρο Νερό.
Το μοριακό βάρος του Νερού είναι 18,0153gr/mol.
1000 gr Νερού = 55,56 mol. 
1 mol Νερού μας δίνει 1 mol H2.. Συνεπώς 1 λίτρο Νερό μας δίνει 55,56 mol H2..
1 mol Υδρογόνου βάσει του S.T.P είναι 22,40 λίτρα H2. Επομένως 1 λίτρο Νερό μας δίνει 55,56 mol x 22,4 λίτρα = 1244,5 λίτρα αερίου H2.
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι ένα αυτοκίνητο με κινητήρα 1600 κ.εκ. καταναλώνει -όταν κινείται με ταχύτητα 100χλμ/ώρα, χρειάζεται δηλαδή 1 ώρα για να διανύσει 100 χιλιόμετρα- 10 λίτρα καυσίμου. Άρα ανά λεπτό καταναλώνει 10 λίτρα/60 λεπτά δηλαδή 0,167 λίτρα.
Έχει υπολογιστεί εργαστηριακά ότι για να βελτιωθεί η καύση του συμβατικού κινητήρα είναι απαραίτητη μια ποσότητα υδρογόνου σε αναλογία 7% σε σχέση με την ποσότητα του συμβατικού καυσίμου που καταναλώνεται για την κινησή του. Επομένως έχουμε 0,167 λίτρα καυσίμου x 7% = 0,01169 λίτρα H2 δηλαδή 11,69ml Υδρογόνο το λεπτό.

Βάσει του κανόνα του Faraday με 100% απόδοση της ηλεκτρόλυσης θα έχουμε παραγωγή 650ml H2+Ο ανά ώρα με 1 Α στα 2,2 Volt ή 2,2 Whr. Από αυτό συνεπάγεται ότι το παραγόμενο υδρογόνο είναι 650ml x 2/3 = 433,34ml.

Σχετικά με τους υπολογισμούς παραγωγής υδρογόνου:
Βάσει του κανόνα του Faraday κάθε 1 Ampere δίνει 433 ml = 0,433 Lt/hour υδρογόνο, επομένως 0,433/60 = 0,0072 lt/min (λίτρα ανά λεπτό).
0,0076 lt/min σε αέριο πίεσης 1Atm σε θερμοκρασία 25C .>


*Όμως επειδή είμαι περίεργος έχω άλλη άποψη σχετικά με την απόδοση των παραγόμενων αερίων από την θεωρία του* *Faraday.*
*Άλλωστε ο* *Faraday όταν διατύπωνε τις θεωρίες του δεν είχε τεχνολογία* *inverter.
*
*Δείχνω αυτό το βίντεο με την γεννήτρια αερίων ΗΗΟ που λειτουργεί με αρχή της ταλάντωσης και όπως ισχυρίζεται ο κατασκευαστής κάνει αυξημένη παραγωγή αερίων από άλλες.*
*600% αυξημένη απόδοση σε σχέση με τις σταθερές του* *Faraday ισχυρίζεται ο κατασκευαστής και για να γίνει  κατανοητός έχει την παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα και* *pdf με ένα μέρος της δουλειάς του.*





http://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=es&tl=el&u=http%3A%2F%2F15anosf  uncionandomovimientoperpetuo  .blogspot.com%2Fp%2Fhho-600-mas-eficiencia.html

Αυτά είναι τα σχέδια, ανάλυση και τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σελ 22
http://www.panaceauniversity.org/Ravi%20Cell.pdf

----------


## firewalker

Αν πάρει κάποιος μια μπουκάλα υδρογόνου/οξυγόνου και τα ταΐσει στον κινητήρα στην τέλεια αναλογία, πόσο κερδίζει σε ενέργεια;

----------


## spyropap

Δεν προτείνω σε κανέναν να βάλει στο αυτοκίνητο του τέτοια συστήματα.
Αυτοί που το κάνουν (εγώ το κάνω) δεν έχουν όφελος σε οικονομία καυσίμου και παίρνουν αρκετά ρίσκα.
Δεν είναι αποδεκτό να κυκλοφορούν επικίνδυνα οχήματα όμως πολλά οχήματα και οι οδηγοί τους είναι ακατάλληλα/οι.

Δεν μπορείς να έχεις αποθηκευμένα αέρια ΗΗΟ σε δοχείο διότι αυτό θα ήταν βόμβα.
Αυτό που μπορείς να έχεις είναι παραγωγή αερίων σε πραγματικό χρόνο που να είναι αρκετά σε ποσότητα ώστε να επιφέρουν 
βελτιωμένη καύση όταν προσθέτονται στην εισαγωγή του αέρα.

Γενικά δεν είναι πολύ αποδοτικός ο εμπλουτισμός καυσίμου με αέρια ΗΗΟ.
Πιο ενδιαφέρον έχει η παραγωγή ενέργειας από την καύση του Υδρογόνου σε κινητήρες διαστημοπλοίων τύπου fusion.
Ένα παράδειγμα

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NcJ2XK48Xw&feature=related

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## spyropap

Με αυτό το μήνυμα ενημερώνω τους αναγνώστες του θέματος ΗΗΟ πως αυτό το θέμα δεν προσφέρει τίποτα στους αναγνώστες εκτός από σύγχυση-μπέρδεμα.
Ο σκοπός της συγγραφής αυτού του θέματος δεν ήταν να μπερδέψει τους αναγνώστες.

Πριν 2 χρόνια που έγραψα σε αυτό το θέμα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τις εμπειρίες μου από την χρήση καύσιμων αερίων ΗΗΟ.
Οι διαπιστώσεις που έκανα και έγραψα εδώ είναι πλέον ξεπερασμένες.
Δηλαδή τώρα τα συμπεράσματα και οι εμπειρίες μου είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές από το παρελθόν.

Αυτά τα χρόνια ο μόνος άξιος κατασκευαστής κ παραγωγός αερίων ΗΗΟ που έγραψε σε αυτή την σελίδα, που έφτασε με κατασκευή του την ποσότητα αερίων 4 λίτρα/λεπτό, 
είναι ο Μιχάλης Mihalas2 που από τον καιρό που έβαλε το σύστημα στο αμάξι του έγινε άφαντος..

Ο Μιχάλης δεν έγραψε τα συμπεράσματα από την χρήση της συσκευής ηλεκτρόλυσης που έφτιαξε και μάλλον δεν βρίσκει ενδιαφέρον σε αυτό αφού μου είπε πως τρέχει και δεν φθάνει, δεν έχει χρόνο κ διάθεση να παρουσιάσει εδώ –προς το παρόν.

Εγώ από την άλλη που αυτά τα χρόνια έχω εξελίξει τα συστήματα μου και εφαρμόζω διαφορετικό τρόπο τροφοδοσίας (δεν παίρνω ρεύμα από το δυναμό), δεν σκοπεύω να παρουσιάσω ούτε τα συστήματα μου ούτε τις εφαρμογές, ούτε μετρήσεις και αποτελέσματα αυτών.

Ο λόγος που δεν παρουσιάζω κανένα ενεργειακό μου σύστημα σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα είναι πως εδώ συμβαίνει ο συντονιστής leosedf να έχει αρνητική στάση σε εμένα, να έχει σβήσει αρκετά θέματα που έχω ανοίξει και να προσπαθεί πάντοτε να φιμώσει τον λόγο που θα έπρεπε να είναι ελεύθερος.

Η στάση αυτή του συντονιστή που διαγράφει και κλειδώνει σοβαρά θέματα μου αλλά αφήνει θέματα άλλων που δεν έχουν σχέση με ηλεκτρονικά, είναι γνωστή στον διαχειριστή Θάνο ο οποίος φαίνεται να συμφωνεί με τις ενέργειες του leosedf

Η τακτική φίμωσης μου με κλειδώματα και διαγραφή θεμάτων και μηνυμάτων μου θεωρώ πως είναι ντροπή για αυτή την ιστοσελίδα.
Η ενέργειες αυτές είναι εμφανής σε επισκέπτες της ισελίδας που μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως οι συντονιστές κ διαχειριστές της ισελίδας κάνουν διακρίσεις και σκόπιμα με οδηγούν στην μη συμμετοχή, σε αποχώρηση.

*Βάζω τέλος σε αυτό το θέμα που άνοιξα. Μακάρι να μην το έγραφα ποτέ. Τα συμπεράσματα μου πριν 1-2 χρόνια ήταν λανθασμένα.

*

----------


## -nikos-

> Αυτά είναι τα σχέδια, ανάλυση και τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σελ 22
> http://www.panaceauniversity.org/Ravi%20Cell.pdf





και φυσικα ουτε κουβεντα για την καταναλωση 
του μοτερ που γυριζει τον δυναμο,,,,,,,,

κατα τα αλλα μονο 5Α καταναλωση εχει,,,,,, :Wink: ,

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Να κάτι ενδιάφερον στο τομέα της ηλετρόλυσης. Ανθρακόνημα.

----------


## moutoulos

> Ο λόγος που δεν παρουσιάζω κανένα ενεργειακό μου σύστημα σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα είναι πως εδώ συμβαίνει ο συντονιστής leosedf να έχει αρνητική στάση σε εμένα, να έχει σβήσει αρκετά θέματα που έχω ανοίξει και να προσπαθεί πάντοτε να φιμώσει τον λόγο που θα έπρεπε να είναι ελεύθερος.
> 
> Η στάση αυτή του συντονιστή που διαγράφει και κλειδώνει σοβαρά θέματα μου αλλά αφήνει θέματα άλλων που δεν έχουν σχέση με ηλεκτρονικά, είναι γνωστή στον διαχειριστή Θάνο ο οποίος φαίνεται να συμφωνεί με τις ενέργειες του leosedf
> 
> Η τακτική φίμωσης μου με κλειδώματα και διαγραφή θεμάτων και μηνυμάτων μου θεωρώ πως είναι ντροπή για αυτή την ιστοσελίδα.
> Η ενέργειες αυτές είναι εμφανής σε επισκέπτες της ισελίδας που μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως οι συντονιστές κ διαχειριστές της ισελίδας κάνουν διακρίσεις και σκόπιμα με οδηγούν στην μη συμμετοχή, σε αποχώρηση.
> 
> *Βάζω τέλος σε αυτό το θέμα που άνοιξα. Μακάρι να μην το έγραφα ποτέ. Τα συμπεράσματα μου πριν 1-2 χρόνια ήταν λανθασμένα.
> 
> *



Τελικά είσαι "αρπαγμένος". Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς το οτι βρίζεις όλους τους Έλληνες, μισείς την Ελλάδα, απειλείς
οτι θα φύγεις, λείπεις 2-3 μήνες, μας κάνεις τα μούτρα κρέας, ξανα εμφανίζεσαι δειλά δειλά, και έχεις το θράσος και 
*ζητάς να γίνεις συντονιστής/*mod, μετά απο όλα αυτά που μας έχεις πει. Σε γράφουμε στα γκαγκαλάκια μας, τα 
παίρνεις στο κρανίο, και βγάζεις δεύτερο κύκλο επεισοδίων για φθινόπωρο της σειράς  "_Η Μ@λ@κι@ Πάει Σύννεφο_".  

Έχεις σκοπό να ωριμάσεις ή οχι ?. Αν οχι πέστο μου να σε διαγράψω τώρα ..., γιατί αν πείς πάλι οτι δεν θέλεις να 
ξαναπατήσεις σε αυτή την σελίδα, ούτε ο εαυτό σου δεν θα σε πιστέψει. Γιαυτό σου λεω να σε διαγράψω ...

----------

